# Team Fortress 2



## Fabioisonfire

_________________________________________________

Discuss the game and all its beauty. Talk about the latest update, set up games, add Steam friends, whatever.

_________________________________________________​
*Class Tier:*
Here's a list of which classes members of The Bell Tree are currently playing as. 

(Click their name to view their backpack.)

*Demoman:* (2)
Gnome

*Soldier:* (2)
Sporge27
beehdaubs

*Spy:* (3)
AndyB
Kid Icarus
(Jak)

*Medic:* (2)
Fabioisonfire
Justin

*Sniper:* (2)
Conor
TravisTouchdown

*Engineer:* (2)
Marcus
Riri

*Scout:* (1)
Jami

*Heavy:* (1)
Squirrel with Nunchucks

*Pyro:* (1)
Psychonaut


----------



## «Jack»

I've been working on getting some Pyro achievements. I finally managed to get Clearcutter, despite being a terrible meleer. Just managed to get a few lucky kills in with the Axtinguisher, then ducked in and out. Still gotta do Fire Chief, Pyromancer, Makin' Bacon and a few others. 

So, what servers do you guys play on?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jak said:
			
		

> I've been working on getting some Pyro achievements. I finally managed to get Clearcutter, despite being a terrible meleer. Just managed to get a few lucky kills in with the Axtinguisher, then ducked in and out. Still gotta do Fire Chief, Pyromancer, Makin' Bacon and a few others.
> 
> So, what servers do you guys play on?


I recently got Fire Chief... The only one I need that matter right now is Pyromancer, and I'm giving Pyro a break for a while.

I don't have any specific servers to name off, I just play on any Point Capture map, usually with 24 players.


----------



## Rockman!

I honestly would love to play this but I think my graphics card might blow up if I downloaded it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I honestly would love to play this but I think my graphics card might blow up if I downloaded it.


I don't think it's too intensive.


----------



## «Jack»

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly would love to play this but I think my graphics card might blow up if I downloaded it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's too intensive.
Click to expand...

Seeing as how my brother's ancient Macbook can run it, I think he could as well.


----------



## Rockman!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly would love to play this but I think my graphics card might blow up if I downloaded it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's too intensive.
Click to expand...

I'm being serious when I say that. I don't think my graphics card has that kind of power.
I really need a new computer.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

List off which class you primarily play as, I'll add you to the list. Feel free to post again to change.


----------



## Gnome

Demoman.


----------



## AndyB

Gentlemen!

But anyway, I play when I can. As the thread seems to entail, I prefer to play Spy mostly.
Most time played is Pyro, second Spy and third Scout. Pyro and Scout are only that high because of Prop Hunt.


----------



## «Jack»

Pyro here.

I think we should discuss hats. HATS! I've got 2, the Ghastly Gibus, and the Soldier's Stash.


----------



## beehdaubs

Put me up there as a Soldier.  I've been playing him a bit more than Pyro and Spy.

And as for hats, I have the obligatory ones such as the Halo and Ghastly Ghibus, and then I also have the Modest Pile of Hat, Texas Ten Gallon, Fancy Fedora, and Killers Kabuto.


----------



## Psychonaut

Scoot/Hebby/Pyro reporting for duty

I used to play on the FFN servers until I learned about some fight they got into with FUG or something... so I'm just derping around wherever, for the time being.  Mario Kart = awesome.

For those who haven't played Prophunt, you should try it.  it's really stupid, and really fun, once you get into it.  it's hide and seek, more or less.    search servers by game and you'll find servers with the prophunt mod.

Hats:  Towering PIllar of Hats, Hustler's Hallmark (sweet.), Stovetop (whatever that hat is for demoman), and the ghastly gibbus.

I want the pyro alien blob/heavy football helmet so bad though D:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005  <-- Steam ID


----------



## Sporge27

hmmm  I'd have to say soldier... more balanced than some classes, but sniper and scout are used with frequency...

Unrelated, we need to have a group match sometime


----------



## PaJami

My most used one is Scout, then Spy, then Pyro I believe. And Pyro would have to be my favorite of them all, as of now that is.


----------



## Gnome

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> hmmm  I'd have to say soldier... more balanced than some classes, but sniper and scout are used with frequency...
> 
> Unrelated, we need to have a group match sometime


I'm gonna have to call you on the more balanced. The direct hit is powerful as hell and the equalizer is the same and they don't really have bad things about them. And the boot things just lets you get around quickly without damaging yourself too much and buff banner powers up everyone including yourself.

So really he's not balanced.


----------



## Psychonaut

direct hit = fail

same with gunboats, since you don't have a shotgun or team support with them equipped

equalizer = lawl though.  pain train has its point capping uses.

really just up to opinion, i guess.


----------



## LordJuba

I play sometimes like once a week  I'm decent i use spy sniper and engineer the most,


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jak said:
			
		

> I think we should discuss hats. HATS! I've got 2, the Ghastly Gibus, and the Soldier's Stash.


I've only got the Ghastly Gibus. Working on getting a hat unique to the Scout, (or Pyro) though.


----------



## Psychonaut

pyro has the coolest hats... D:  imo.

too bad I only have demoman hats, not counting gibbus and towering pillar... :/

by valve's logic, shouldn't animal crossing be the best game ever, due to hats?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Anyone heard much about the Polycount Pack?


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Anyone heard much about the Polycount Pack?


No but I've seen some models from entries and they look really cool.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard much about the Polycount Pack?
> 
> 
> 
> No but I've seen some models from entries and they look really cool.
Click to expand...

Yeah, me too. Some really amazing work going on. Sometime in July I think the winners are decided, but who knows when we'll be able to unlock them.

Dreading the Engineer update, which will render being a Scout useless for a while.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard much about the Polycount Pack?
> 
> 
> 
> No but I've seen some models from entries and they look really cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, me too. Some really amazing work going on. Sometime in July I think the winners are decided, but who knows when we'll be able to unlock them.
> 
> Dreading the Engineer update, which will render being a Scout useless for a while.
Click to expand...

...? What, why?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard much about the Polycount Pack?
> 
> 
> 
> No but I've seen some models from entries and they look really cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, me too. Some really amazing work going on. Sometime in July I think the winners are decided, but who knows when we'll be able to unlock them.
> 
> Dreading the Engineer update, which will render being a Scout useless for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...? What, why?
Click to expand...

Think about it. Every team will probably have around 3 Engineers at least after the update, which means Sentries (and God knows whatever else will be implemented).


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too. Some really amazing work going on. Sometime in July I think the winners are decided, but who knows when we'll be able to unlock them.
> 
> Dreading the Engineer update, which will render being a Scout useless for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...? What, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think about it. Every team will probably have around 3 Engineers at least after the update, which means Sentries (and God knows whatever else will be implemented).
Click to expand...

Oh, whats the update though any info?


----------



## Gnome

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...? What, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think about it. Every team will probably have around 3 Engineers at least after the update, which means Sentries (and God knows whatever else will be implemented).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, whats the update though any info?
Click to expand...

So far only a new shotgun has appeared.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. Every team will probably have around 3 Engineers at least after the update, which means Sentries (and God knows whatever else will be implemented).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, whats the update though any info?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far only a new shotgun has appeared.
Click to expand...

Would not be surprised if it's a deployable Sentry-gun thing.


----------



## Psychonaut

I love getting in and killing baby sentries as scout, before they're set up/can attack..


----------



## Conor

Sniper, I quite like the Scout too though.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I been playing as soldier


----------



## Sporge27

Gnome said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm  I'd have to say soldier... more balanced than some classes, but sniper and scout are used with frequency...
> 
> Unrelated, we need to have a group match sometime
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to call you on the more balanced. The direct hit is powerful as hell and the equalizer is the same and they don't really have bad things about them. And the boot things just lets you get around quickly without damaging yourself too much and buff banner powers up everyone including yourself.
> 
> So really he's not balanced.
Click to expand...

I think I actually meant versatile...  he works in most situations where some guys are purely situational.  Example, engineer is not the best attacker


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm  I'd have to say soldier... more balanced than some classes, but sniper and scout are used with frequency...
> 
> Unrelated, we need to have a group match sometime
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to call you on the more balanced. The direct hit is powerful as hell and the equalizer is the same and they don't really have bad things about them. And the boot things just lets you get around quickly without damaging yourself too much and buff banner powers up everyone including yourself.
> 
> So really he's not balanced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I actually meant versatile...  he works in most situations where some guys are purely situational.  Example, engineer is not the best attacker
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying, he can be used in almost every situation (support, attack, defense).


----------



## beehdaubs

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm  I'd have to say soldier... more balanced than some classes, but sniper and scout are used with frequency...
> 
> Unrelated, we need to have a group match sometime
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to call you on the more balanced. The direct hit is powerful as hell and the equalizer is the same and they don't really have bad things about them. And the boot things just lets you get around quickly without damaging yourself too much and buff banner powers up everyone including yourself.
> 
> So really he's not balanced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I actually meant versatile...  he works in most situations where some guys are purely situational.  Example, engineer is not the best attacker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you're saying, he can be used in almost every situation (support, attack, defense).
Click to expand...

Nothing is more satisfying than hitting someone with a crit rocket to the face.

Well...except for killing somebody by airblasting their projectile back at them as a Pyro.

But my point still stands.


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> killing somebody by airblasting their projectile back at them as a Pyro.



yes.

who else loves playing/messing around on those sandbox maps?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killing somebody by airblasting their projectile back at them as a Pyro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> who else loves playing/messing around on those sandbox maps?
Click to expand...

Sandbox maps?

And yeah, reflecting a crit rocket is an incredible feeling. Not as good as reflecting a crit Huntsman arrow, though.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I got the eyelander even though i wasnt playing as demoman at the time...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I got the eyelander even though i wasnt playing as demoman at the time...


Yeah, that happens frequently, to me at least.

I've exceeded my drops for the week, I've been wondering when it will reset.


----------



## Gnome

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I got the eyelander even though i wasnt playing as demoman at the time...


Scotsman Skullcutter was here you are small time.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Gnome said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the eyelander even though i wasnt playing as demoman at the time...
> 
> 
> 
> Scotsman Skullcutter was here you are small time.
Click to expand...

lolwut


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Just got my item drops for the week. They were all *censored.2.0*. What was super cool was that I got them all struggling to play Scout in a game that resulted in a Heavy, Medic, and Demomam spamfest.


----------



## «Jack»

Goddamn, being a Spy is so much easier with the Cloak and Dagger.

What's the limit for item drops, anyway? I think I'm at like 4-5.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jak said:
			
		

> Goddamn, being a Spy is so much easier with the Cloak and Dagger.
> 
> What's the limit for item drops, anyway? I think I'm at like 4-5.


I think it's like 5 or 6.


----------



## AndyB

This should help out a bit for you waiting around for those random drops.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51J2RSNeFHM
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>video</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> This should help out a bit for you waiting around for those random drops.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51J2RSNeFHM
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>video</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


Thanks AndyB
Just one more question, is there a possibility of thesse items being dropped?
Huntsman
Jarate
Dead ringer
Clock n dagger
Bonk soda

Because i really want them


----------



## AndyB

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should help out a bit for you waiting around for those random drops.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51J2RSNeFHM
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>video</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks AndyB
> Just one more question, is there a possibility of thesse items being dropped?
> Huntsman
> Jarate
> Dead ringer
> Clock n dagger
> Bonk soda
> 
> Because i really want them
Click to expand...

There's a chance of everything being dropped. You just have to be lucky.
Or you can go for the achievement milestones to get them.

(But if you crafted something away you now want... you'll just have to wait for that random drop)


----------



## -Aaron

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should help out a bit for you waiting around for those random drops.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51J2RSNeFHM
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>video</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks AndyB
> Just one more question, is there a possibility of thesse items being dropped?
> Huntsman
> Jarate
> Dead ringer
> Clock n dagger
> Bonk soda
> 
> Because i really want them
Click to expand...

Yeah. They can be dropped.

My friend's been letting me tryout the game via his account, and I'm not worthless to team when I'm Medic.

Also, everyone! Show backpacks.
Here's my friend's.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should help out a bit for you waiting around for those random drops.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51J2RSNeFHM
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>video</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks AndyB
> Just one more question, is there a possibility of thesse items being dropped?
> Huntsman
> Jarate
> Dead ringer
> Clock n dagger
> Bonk soda
> 
> Because i really want them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a chance of everything being dropped. You just have to be lucky.
> Or you can go for the achievement milestones to get them.
> 
> (But if you crafted something away you now want... you'll just have to wait for that random drop)
Click to expand...

Ok thanks


----------



## AndyB

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should help out a bit for you waiting around for those random drops.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51J2RSNeFHM
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>video</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/51J2RSNeFHM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks AndyB
> Just one more question, is there a possibility of thesse items being dropped?
> Huntsman
> Jarate
> Dead ringer
> Clock n dagger
> Bonk soda
> 
> Because i really want them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. They can be dropped.
> 
> My friend's been letting me tryout the game via his account, and I'm not worthless to team when I'm Medic.
> 
> Also, everyone! Show backpacks.
> Here's my friend's.
Click to expand...

Holy *censored.2.0*... god damn.

My backpack is empty compared to that. Gabe ate a ton of my stuff and I never got them back. =(
Yeti's Backpack
Also, to be fair I rarely play. If I could play more, I would.


----------



## -Aaron

I want that axe =o
Better coerce him to play again.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Here's my backpack.

I crafted a *censored.2.0* ton of my items in my quest to get a Scout hat (as you can tell by the Scout class token).


----------



## «Jack»

The site won't let me find my backpack, so I dunno what's up.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Oh, it says it found a Cloak and Dagger for me. Didn't know I had that, sweet.


----------



## «Jack»

My backpack.


----------



## Psychonaut

<-- forgets bbc code

My backpack

I forgot my username/password for that site... lol

that's my backpack, though.  nothing much to be proud of, but eh.


----------



## AndyB

Everyone has pretty good items. No real hats standing out that I want.


----------



## beehdaubs

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <-- forgets bbc code
> 
> My backpack
> 
> I forgot my username/password for that site... lol
> 
> that's my backpack, though.  nothing much to be proud of, but eh.


Hustlers Hallmark?  

Nice.


Here's my backpack


----------



## Psychonaut

I love the hustler's hallmark... if only i played demomemoman QQ

pyro hats are so boss...


----------



## Gnome

http://www.tf2items.com/id/roflsean

Mine's pretty meh.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I love the hustler's hallmark... if only i played demomemoman QQ
> 
> pyro hats are so boss...


Yeah, I really like the Pyro's hats. Hopefully, I'll be getting a Scout one in the near future. I'm praying for the Bonk helmet or Batter's helmet.

Just found a Chargin' Targe, too. Thought my drops were up for the week, guess not.


----------



## «Jack»

I seem to have some kind of glitch, as I've met the requirements for "Identity Theft" many times, but I'm not getting it.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Jak said:
			
		

> I seem to have some kind of glitch, as I've met the requirements for "Identity Theft" many times, but I'm not getting it.


Try going on a achievemnt server


----------



## SamXX

I've just been getting back into TF2, got it on Mac now. I've been playing as Scout recently, I used to hate playing as Scout but now I think it's pretty fun! You can add me to the list if you want but you don't have to.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Coolest thing- while Bonk!'d, I got a Sentry to lock on me. I trapped the Engineer in between and the Sentry killed him, haha.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Coolest thing- while Bonk!'d, I got a Sentry to lock on me. I trapped the Engineer in between and the Sentry killed him, haha.


^ 

< was also messing around with sentries & bonk, yesterday... killed an engie, too



so how many of you are playing on mac? (ugh..)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I was on a mario kart server and i saw soemone called gnome


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolest thing- while Bonk!'d, I got a Sentry to lock on me. I trapped the Engineer in between and the Sentry killed him, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> < was also messing around with sentries & bonk, yesterday... killed an engie, too
> 
> 
> 
> so how many of you are playing on mac? (ugh..)
Click to expand...

I am.


----------



## «Jack»

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolest thing- while Bonk!'d, I got a Sentry to lock on me. I trapped the Engineer in between and the Sentry killed him, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> < was also messing around with sentries & bonk, yesterday... killed an engie, too
> 
> 
> 
> so how many of you are playing on mac? (ugh..)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am.
Click to expand...

^


----------



## SamXX

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolest thing- while Bonk!'d, I got a Sentry to lock on me. I trapped the Engineer in between and the Sentry killed him, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> < was also messing around with sentries & bonk, yesterday... killed an engie, too
> 
> 
> 
> so how many of you are playing on mac? (ugh..)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am.
Click to expand...

Me too, Mac = Sex.


----------



## Mino

I'm on a Macbook.  Wish I wasn't.


----------



## SamXX

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm on a Macbook.  Wish I wasn't.


o:

What model? And why?


----------



## Zex

where and for how much can i get this.


----------



## beehdaubs

Zex said:
			
		

> where and for how much can i get this.


How do I google?


----------



## Zex

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where and for how much can i get this.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I google?
Click to expand...

thats been happening to me a lot lately.

people must be forgetting im too lazy..


----------



## AndyB

Zex said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where and for how much can i get this.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I google?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been happening to me a lot lately.
> 
> people must be forgetting im too lazy..
Click to expand...

Then get off your ass and do it. Not everyone will do your crap for you.


----------



## Zex

AndyB said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where and for how much can i get this.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I google?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been happening to me a lot lately.
> 
> people must be forgetting im too lazy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get off your ass and do it. Not everyone will do your crap for you.
Click to expand...

ill take that into consideration


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Zex said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where and for how much can i get this.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I google?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been happening to me a lot lately.
> 
> people must be forgetting im too lazy..
Click to expand...

No_ you_ must have forgotten we don't give a *censored.2.0*. 


It takes the exact same time to post your question on Google as it does TBT you stupid tool.


----------



## Psychonaut

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I was on a mario kart server and i saw soemone called gnome


Mario Kart = Best Level Ever.

as long as *censored.3.0*ing snipers aren't around.  srsly.

(mario kart 2, the first one sucks after a while)


----------



## AndyB

Story time children.
So last night Solgi was crying about wanting Max Payne bundle on steam, and if someone were to gift it to him he would delete *all* of his items.
As he has a few nice hats and working towards another with some metal. So I think; No this is just stupid. So I gift him Max Payne with the message along the lines of: 
"Don't delete your items you ass!
-Love Andy"

So with that he crafts the 3 metal he has ready for the next hat, and he gets the Modest pile of hats!! 
But... he already has the Noble Amassment.

Now, pulling logic out of his butt... Solgi hatches a plan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xHp80NgdBs
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-xHp80NgdBs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-xHp80NgdBs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>

With that ends the magical tale of Solgi and his hats.
Oh, and I was somewhere in that video.


----------



## beehdaubs

AndyB said:
			
		

> Story time children.
> So last night Solgi was crying about wanting Max Payne bundle on steam, and if someone were to gift it to him he would delete *all* of his items.
> As he has a few nice hats and working towards another with some metal. So I think; No this is just stupid. So I gift him Max Payne with the message along the lines of:
> "Don't delete your items you ass!
> -Love Andy"
> 
> So with that he crafts the 3 metal he has ready for the next hat, and he gets the Modest pile of hats!!
> But... he already has the Noble Amassment.
> 
> Now, pulling logic out of his butt... Solgi hatches a plan
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xHp80NgdBs
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-xHp80NgdBs'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-xHp80NgdBs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
> 
> With that ends the magical tale of Solgi and his hats.
> Oh, and I was somewhere in that video.


IM IN THAT VIDEO PLAYING MULTIWINIA

LOOK AT ME IM A STAR


----------



## Pear

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a Macbook.  Wish I wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> o:
> 
> What model? And why?
Click to expand...

*Creeps into thread*

Because laptops in general are underpowered for gaming.


----------



## «Jack»

Pear said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a Macbook.  Wish I wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> o:
> 
> What model? And why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Creeps into thread*
> 
> Because laptops in general are underpowered for gaming.
Click to expand...

*grabs by neck* 

You better use that guest pass before it expires.


----------



## Pear

Jak said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a Macbook.  Wish I wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> o:
> 
> What model? And why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Creeps into thread*
> 
> Because laptops in general are underpowered for gaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *grabs by neck*
> 
> You better use that guest pass before it expires.
Click to expand...

I can't find it. :/


----------



## «Jack»

Pear said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *Creeps into thread*
> 
> Because laptops in general are underpowered for gaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *grabs by neck*
> 
> You better use that guest pass before it expires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find it. :/
Click to expand...

._.

I sent it to you on Steam. It's in your guest pass section.


----------



## Pear

Jak said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *grabs by neck*
> 
> You better use that guest pass before it expires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find it. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> I sent it to you on Steam. It's in your guest pass section.
Click to expand...

And where's that section? The dumb update screwed everything up.


----------



## «Jack»

Pear said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find it. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> I sent it to you on Steam. It's in your guest pass section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where's that section? The dumb update screwed everything up.
Click to expand...

You should have gotten an email about it, if you can't find the section. Search your inbox for "steam."


----------



## Pear

Jak said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> 
> I sent it to you on Steam. It's in your guest pass section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where's that section? The dumb update screwed everything up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have gotten an email about it, if you can't find the section. Search your inbox for "steam."
Click to expand...

Ahh, they changed their system. It used to be it just got added to your game library. Thanks, Jack. I'll play tomorrow, it'll probably be done downloading by then,


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Spy milestone 3  
Pyro Milestone 3 ;D


----------



## AndyB

Time for some TF2 in fact. And as I don't get to play that often, this is a treat. You're welcome to come play with/find me.


----------



## beehdaubs

Oh boy.  Team Fortress 2 is on sale *censored.3.0*ING AGAIN.  Seriously Steam, let's get some good games up for sale.


----------



## Mino

Pear said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a Macbook.  Wish I wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> o:
> 
> What model? And why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Creeps into thread*
> 
> Because laptops in general are underpowered for gaming.
Click to expand...

It's not that this computer is underpowered (it's recent enough that it should be able to run TF2 quite well.)  Rather, it has to do with Macintosh just not liking TF2 that much.  I've heard there's a driver support issue or something.


----------



## SamXX

Mino said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a Macbook.  Wish I wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> o:
> 
> What model? And why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Creeps into thread*
> 
> Because laptops in general are underpowered for gaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that this computer is underpowered (it's recent enough that it should be able to run TF2 quite well.)  Rather, it has to do with Macintosh just not liking TF2 that much.  I've heard there's a driver support issue or something.
Click to expand...

Runs fine for me and I'm on the basic Macbook.


----------



## Marcus

Would a Windows Vaio play TF2 well? Am thinking of getting it, looks like a more relaxed version of CoD.


----------



## Flash

Marcus said:
			
		

> Would a Windows Vaio play TF2 well? Am thinking of getting it, looks like a more relaxed version of CoD.


You just missed out on the sale. It's still cheap though. No idea as to if it'd play on your machine well.
And as to relaxed version of CoD? Nothing alike... and not a good way to think of it really.


----------



## beehdaubs

Flash said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a Windows Vaio play TF2 well? Am thinking of getting it, looks like a more relaxed version of CoD.
> 
> 
> 
> You just missed out on the sale. It's still cheap though. No idea as to if it'd play on your machine well.
> And as to relaxed version of CoD? Nothing alike... and not a good way to think of it really.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna agree with this.  If you're going to compare this game to CoD, you might as well just forget about it.


----------



## «Jack»

http://teamfortress.com/
DAMN YOU VALVE. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO THINK NOW.


----------



## AndyB

Bigger things to come eh? Everyone will be thinking Engineer update.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

So, the Engineer update in 3 months?


----------



## beehdaubs

TONIGHTS THE NIGHT


----------



## Gnome

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> TONIGHTS THE NIGHT


EVERY NIGHT IS THE NIGHT WOO!


----------



## «Jack»

What time zone is Valve in, by the way? I can't figure out when the item drop reset is.


----------



## beehdaubs

Jak said:
			
		

> What time zone is Valve in, by the way? I can't figure out when the item drop reset is.


They're up in Seattle.  So Pacific Time Zone.


----------



## «Jack»

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time zone is Valve in, by the way? I can't figure out when the item drop reset is.
> 
> 
> 
> They're up in Seattle.  So Pacific Time Zone.
Click to expand...

Thanks. No wonder their resets seem to come at weird times.


----------



## AndyB

Been doing really well recently as Spy. 
Played with Jami and did well there too. Sadly were on other teams... sad for him! >=D


----------



## PaJami

AndyB said:
			
		

> Been doing really well recently as Spy.
> Played with Jami and did well there too. Sadly were on other teams... sad for him! >=D


Hey, I got you quite a few time xD I'm gonna post a few pics here later on ^_^


----------



## Ciaran

Goddammit i needa buy this game.

Is the orange box out on PC??


----------



## beehdaubs

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Goddammit i needa buy this game.
> 
> Is the orange box out on PC??


This game was on sale 2 days ago.  You're going to have to wait again.  

And yes, Orange Box is for PC.


----------



## AndyB

Jami said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been doing really well recently as Spy.
> Played with Jami and did well there too. Sadly were on other teams... sad for him! >=D
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I got you quite a few time xD I'm gonna post a few pics here later on ^_^
Click to expand...

I had fun. Was good times.
Later on I went over to Sniper, did really well there. Got up to it's 3rd milestone. I was switching to and from the Huntsman and Sniper.
I also got Jarate, Chocolate bar, the Shiv, another Ravorback and another ambassador in the process.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

So far I've attained the Scotsman's Skullcutter (had like, three of these beforehand.), and the Equalizer (want).


----------



## Caleb

I'm usually a medic, but the majority of the time I dont heal when I am.  My only hat besides the halo is the Proffesionals Panama.  I suck at crafting.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Can you change me to spy 

Soo what characters do you guys have milestone 3 of
i have 
Spy
Pyro
And sniper 
the reast are either milestone one or two


----------



## Pear

I played it on a guest pass, it's too difficult to find a decent server. :/


----------



## beehdaubs

Pear said:
			
		

> I played it on a guest pass, it's too difficult to find a decent server. :/


You're obviously not looking very well.


----------



## Jarv156

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly would love to play this but I think my graphics card might blow up if I downloaded it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's too intensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm being serious when I say that. I don't think my graphics card has that kind of power.
> I really need a new computer.
Click to expand...

Buy the Orange Box on PS3 or XBOX360 then, you don;t get WAY as much stuff as the PC version, but you'll still get a good experience from it, and many people play it. I personally play the PS3 version.


----------



## AndyB

Valve just gave a little annoucement, in it was a new comic involving our beloved Engineer.
http://www.teamfortress.com/loosecanon

Take a look. But don't build it.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Valve just gave a little annoucement, in it was a new comic involving our beloved Engineer.
> http://www.teamfortress.com/loosecanon
> 
> Take a look. But don't build it.


thansk for posting if you idnt post i probabaly wouldnt of seen it


----------



## Marcus

Not going to start spamming the thread with questions, don't worry. Just wondering (not that it matters, just wondering) if you rank up in this game? Also, you download it onto your PC from steam right? Ta


----------



## AndyB

Marcus said:
			
		

> Not going to start spamming the thread with questions, don't worry. Just wondering (not that it matters, just wondering) if you rank up in this game? Also, you download it onto your PC from steam right? Ta


No, you don't rank up.
You get different milestones which unlock newer weapons for each of the classes. That's really the only thing remotely close to that.
Yes. You get steam and the games are on your account. You can then download them via Steam. You have to be signed into Steam to play of course.


----------



## Marcus

AndyB said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to start spamming the thread with questions, don't worry. Just wondering (not that it matters, just wondering) if you rank up in this game? Also, you download it onto your PC from steam right? Ta
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't rank up.
> You get different milestones which unlock newer weapons for each of the classes. That's really the only thing remotely close to that.
> Yes. You get steam and the games are on your account. You can then download them via Steam. You have to be signed into Steam to play of course.
Click to expand...

Ah, now I understand what Steam is, thanks. If I get it, can I add people and like "Join Game" like in CoD?


----------



## AndyB

Marcus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to start spamming the thread with questions, don't worry. Just wondering (not that it matters, just wondering) if you rank up in this game? Also, you download it onto your PC from steam right? Ta
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't rank up.
> You get different milestones which unlock newer weapons for each of the classes. That's really the only thing remotely close to that.
> Yes. You get steam and the games are on your account. You can then download them via Steam. You have to be signed into Steam to play of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now I understand what Steam is, thanks. If I get it, can I add people and like "Join Game" like in CoD?
Click to expand...


----------



## beehdaubs

Marcus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to start spamming the thread with questions, don't worry. Just wondering (not that it matters, just wondering) if you rank up in this game? Also, you download it onto your PC from steam right? Ta
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't rank up.
> You get different milestones which unlock newer weapons for each of the classes. That's really the only thing remotely close to that.
> Yes. You get steam and the games are on your account. You can then download them via Steam. You have to be signed into Steam to play of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now I understand what Steam is, thanks. If I get it, can I add people and like "Join Game" like in CoD?
Click to expand...


----------



## Psychonaut

got the bloke's bucket yesterday.

due to this, I'm gonna learn to be a better sniper.  until I get a different/new hat.

it's the only sniper hat I wanted... but I don't play sniper, unless it's just to mess around.  want dat brain slug.

also, OM*G ENGINEER COMIC

so... two blog posts since the "big update" deal, I'm guessing/hoping engie update will come after all the statistical/mechanic/engine updates?  and after/before/during engie update, possible pc vs. mac war, do want? D:


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> got the bloke's bucket yesterday.
> 
> due to this, I'm gonna learn to be a better sniper.  until I get a different/new hat.
> 
> it's the only sniper hat I wanted... but I don't play sniper, unless it's just to mess around.  want dat brain slug.


I played pretty well as a sniper recently, got myself up through the milestones and earned the Jarate which I wanted.
Still yet to find a hat. Slowly making my way to crafting one.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Well, I officially hate Valve. I'm tired of them teasing us, just release the damn update already.


----------



## Sporge27

But teasing is what they do best!  Do you know the ridiculous lengths they put people through to find secrets hidden in things?  They added extra radios in Portal that get signals in certain areas... to know what they actually say you need to know Morse code, and open some as a specific type of image, with the image ones there were even deeper clues to decrypt....

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/64594

Apparently some people found the golden wrench embedded in the last update... though it isn't working on normal servers yet...


----------



## Marcus

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to start spamming the thread with questions, don't worry. Just wondering (not that it matters, just wondering) if you rank up in this game? Also, you download it onto your PC from steam right? Ta
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't rank up.
> You get different milestones which unlock newer weapons for each of the classes. That's really the only thing remotely close to that.
> Yes. You get steam and the games are on your account. You can then download them via Steam. You have to be signed into Steam to play of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now I understand what Steam is, thanks. If I get it, can I add people and like "Join Game" like in CoD?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Away236

saw part of blueprint for sentry lvl 4 on the new comic


----------



## Sporge27

yeah the first time download takes a while, you need the entire source engine and stuff for it... basically all the structure behind Half life 2...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Dont see why the engineer need a update, i always thought the LVL 3 Dispenser and Teleporter was his update


----------



## //RUN.exe

things we know!

100 pounds of australium, possibly 100 wrenches?
an email from robin probably confirmed the wrenches will be in limited supply (oh no!)
there was a 3rd "eternal life machine" built, but for who, we don't know yet.

anyone have anything to add?


----------



## Sporge27

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> things we know!
> 
> 100 pounds of australium, possibly 100 wrenches?
> an email from robin probably confirmed the wrenches will be in limited supply (oh no!)
> there was a 3rd "eternal life machine" built, but for who, we don't know yet.
> 
> anyone have anything to add?


I did not notice the third machine thing.... wow


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Crafting question: i have a primary token and melee token but what are they for


----------



## AndyB

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> anyone have anything to add?









Saw this earlier, and what I'm thinking is a grenade launcher. Or some kind of explosive launcher. Just the way the large barrels are. Not sure wht the smaller rings above my circle is.

@KI, tokens are used for crafting. Here's a video to explain. It's a little old, so it's 3 weapons, not 4 to craft the token.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jilKq8Or2vE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jilKq8Or2vE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have anything to add?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this earlier, and what I'm thinking is a grenade launcher. Or some kind of explosive launcher. Just the way the large barrels are. Not sure wht the smaller rings above my circle is.
> 
> @KI, tokens are used for crafting. Here's a video to explain. It's a little old, so it's 3 weapons, not 4 to craft the token.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jilKq8Or2vE'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jilKq8Or2vE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
Click to expand...

Ok thanks


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

My back pack http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198025632272


----------



## beehdaubs

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> things we know!
> 
> 100 pounds of australium, possibly 100 wrenches?
> an email from robin probably confirmed the wrenches will be in limited supply (oh no!)
> there was a 3rd "eternal life machine" built, but for who, we don't know yet.
> 
> anyone have anything to add?


The 3rd machine was built for the announcer I bet.  She was Zepheniah Mann's housemaid after all.





			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> I didn't, I asked if there was an option LIKE in CoD, not comparing it to CoD ><
> Learn to understand what people have said fully before jumping to conclusions.


Hahaha.  Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Marcus

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things we know!
> 
> 100 pounds of australium, possibly 100 wrenches?
> an email from robin probably confirmed the wrenches will be in limited supply (oh no!)
> there was a 3rd "eternal life machine" built, but for who, we don't know yet.
> 
> anyone have anything to add?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd machine was built for the announcer I bet.  She was Zepheniah Mann's housemaid after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, I asked if there was an option LIKE in CoD, not comparing it to CoD ><
> Learn to understand what people have said fully before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.  Don't flatter yourself.
Click to expand...

If you can't understand what I said, you need to learn to read properly.

Anyway, I'm not going to argue with you anymore. Arguing with you is like arguing with a brick wall.

Only 4 hours of download left. If I'm lucky I might get on tonight for a bit, but I doubt it.


----------



## beehdaubs

Marcus said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things we know!
> 
> 100 pounds of australium, possibly 100 wrenches?
> an email from robin probably confirmed the wrenches will be in limited supply (oh no!)
> there was a 3rd "eternal life machine" built, but for who, we don't know yet.
> 
> anyone have anything to add?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd machine was built for the announcer I bet.  She was Zepheniah Mann's housemaid after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, I asked if there was an option LIKE in CoD, not comparing it to CoD ><
> Learn to understand what people have said fully before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.  Don't flatter yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't understand what I said, you need to learn to read properly.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going to argue with you anymore. Arguing with you is like arguing with a brick wall.
> 
> Only 4 hours of download left. If I'm lucky I might get on tonight for a bit, but I doubt it.
Click to expand...

Like I said before, don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Conor

Okay, I know this isn't the correct topic but not being able to play TF2 on a PC for over a year is starting to grind my gears. Basically, I need someone with computing expertise to help me with a decision. I am now seriously looking into buying a new PC or possibly building my own one. The amount of games I want to play that I can't is overwhelming. 

TF2 
Tropico 3 
Anno 1404
L4D1+2
Age of Empires 3
and more...

Only comment if you seriously know what I'm talking about and can actually help me, please.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

About that unknown blueprint, someone confirmed on Valve's forums that it's just the upgrade state from a level 1 (I think) to a level 2 Sentry.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> My back pack http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198025632272


Also, this gives me an idea. Everyone post your backpack links, and I'll add them to the first post (as a link on your username).


----------



## beehdaubs

Check out my hats.
http://www.tf2items.com/id/beehdaubs


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My back pack http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198025632272
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this gives me an idea. Everyone post your backpack ]http://www.tf2items.com/id/roflsean
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Check out my hats.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/beehdaubs


Damn, yours makes mine look like a nancies nap sack.


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> About that unknown blueprint, *someone* confirmed on Valve's forums that it's just the upgrade state from a level 1 (I think) to a level 2 Sentry.


Someone is a reliable guy. I like someone. :wink:


----------



## //RUN.exe

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things we know!
> 
> 100 pounds of australium, possibly 100 wrenches?
> an email from robin probably confirmed the wrenches will be in limited supply (oh no!)
> there was a 3rd "eternal life machine" built, but for who, we don't know yet.
> 
> anyone have anything to add?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd machine was built for the announcer I bet.  She was Zepheniah Mann's housemaid after all.
Click to expand...

that, or the current announcer is merely a descendant?

anyway, this is a very good idea, and I wouldn't be surprised if this were the case.


----------



## AndyB

Here's my backpack again, as Fabio is blind.
http://www.tf2items.com/id/AtomicYeti


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Why didnt you put my backpack on the first page?


----------



## AndyB

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Why didnt you put my backpack on the first page?


Because he missed it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didnt you put my backpack on the first page?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he missed it.
Click to expand...

And I'm too lazy to sift through and find it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

My item drops are *censored.2.0* right now. I have all this stuff! *crafts*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Kid icarus
Can you post this on the first page please 
This is just a rumor but apparently along with the engineer update there will be a trading system, even though its just a rumor i really hope it happens.


----------



## Marcus

Finally finished downloading!
Am going to play now for the first time.


----------



## //RUN.exe

Marcus said:
			
		

> Finally finished downloading!
> Am going to play now for the first time.


guys where is my perk selection

why do i spawn in the same place everytime

wtf why does no one have a machine gun wtf

dis game sux omg


----------



## Marcus

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished downloading!
> Am going to play now for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> guys where is my perk selection
> 
> why do i spawn in the same place everytime
> 
> wtf why does no one have a machine gun wtf
> 
> dis game sux omg
Click to expand...

Ha...ha...

Anyway, seems really good. Just finished a few tutorials and will start playing online soon.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> wtf why does no one have a machine gun wtf


Heavy...


----------



## Marcus

Could you please fill me in for Engineer on the front page Fabio?
Thanks


----------



## SamXX

I ended up muting 3 people in about 5 minutes, my new record! I usually don't even mute people!


----------



## Psychonaut

Conor said:
			
		

> Okay, I know this isn't the correct topic but not being able to play TF2 on a PC for over a year is starting to grind my gears. Basically, I need someone with computing expertise to help me with a decision. I am now seriously looking into buying a new PC or possibly building my own one. The amount of games I want to play that I can't is overwhelming.
> 
> TF2
> Tropico 3
> Anno 1404
> L4D1+2
> Age of Empires 3
> and more...
> 
> Only comment if you seriously know what I'm talking about and can actually help me, please.


imo, as I think we've previously said, a dedicated (one you buy yourself) graphics card is probably the way to go, whether you do or don't buy a new computer.  I'm not sure the minimum power you'll need, as TF2 isn't THAT graphics intensive (you can tone down everything, set the resolution to awful, etc.) but the better the card you get, the better results, obviously.  I'd probably suggest reading online reviews, or if you're just too lazy to do that (like me) just go with one that seems good compared to the other ones at the store.  if you're low on cash, a sale is probably good.  if there's a Fry's near you (don't know if that's just a local store for me) check the ad's for there, there's always at least one fair deal on computer things.  headsets, graphics cards, hard drives... something's fairly cheap.

a new computer's pretty drastic, and when I got mine (one i'm on now) tf2 didn't play very well, really choppy, lag-tastic.  bought a graphics card, works awesome at 1680x1050.

if I remember, your pc is a year and a half old?  maybe two and a half? (sorry if I overestimated)  if so, you probably don't need one... imo at least.  mine's a year and a half and is fine to/for me.

a friend of mine (no graphics card) saw tropico/wanted to play it, but turned it down due to no graphics card.  he plays tf2 well enough, I think he has integrated graphics one way or another, though he can't handle the new steam very well.  his comp is at least a year older than mine.  needs to buy an upgrade, not a full comp, imo.  but oh well.  hope I helped, good luck.



Also, FABIO.  put me down as demomemoman/pyro for now.  I'm enjoying him more than previously, and the hustler's hallmark is just too good to pass up.  I'll probably go for more pyro again when I get a hat, due to learning that the backburner means I can actually kill things most of the time.  AMAZIN. (bad team playing, but eh, i switch loadouts in-game)

http://www.tf2items.com/id/razputin005 <- for the front page

so when are we all gonna teamstack on a random server/make a steam group/lolwut?


----------



## Rocker32703

Am I lame for playing it on the Xbox? 

I enjoy playing Scout, Demoman, and Spy. Also, sometimes Engineer and Medic.


----------



## Conor

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I know this isn't the correct topic but not being able to play TF2 on a PC for over a year is starting to grind my gears. Basically, I need someone with computing expertise to help me with a decision. I am now seriously looking into buying a new PC or possibly building my own one. The amount of games I want to play that I can't is overwhelming.
> 
> TF2
> Tropico 3
> Anno 1404
> L4D1+2
> Age of Empires 3
> and more...
> 
> Only comment if you seriously know what I'm talking about and can actually help me, please.
> 
> 
> 
> imo, as I think we've previously said, a dedicated (one you buy yourself) graphics card is probably the way to go, whether you do or don't buy a new computer.  I'm not sure the minimum power you'll need, as TF2 isn't THAT graphics intensive (you can tone down everything, set the resolution to awful, etc.) but the better the card you get, the better results, obviously.  I'd probably suggest reading online reviews, or if you're just too lazy to do that (like me) just go with one that seems good compared to the other ones at the store.  if you're low on cash, a sale is probably good.  if there's a Fry's near you (don't know if that's just a local store for me) check the ad's for there, there's always at least one fair deal on computer things.  headsets, graphics cards, hard drives... something's fairly cheap.
> 
> a new computer's pretty drastic, and when I got mine (one i'm on now) tf2 didn't play very well, really choppy, lag-tastic.  bought a graphics card, works awesome at 1680x1050.
> 
> if I remember, your pc is a year and a half old?  maybe two and a half? (sorry if I overestimated)  if so, you probably don't need one... imo at least.  mine's a year and a half and is fine to/for me.
> 
> a friend of mine (no graphics card) saw tropico/wanted to play it, but turned it down due to no graphics card.  he plays tf2 well enough, I think he has integrated graphics one way or another, though he can't handle the new steam very well.  his comp is at least a year older than mine.  needs to buy an upgrade, not a full comp, imo.  but oh well.  hope I helped, good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, FABIO.  put me down as demomemoman/pyro for now.  I'm enjoying him more than previously, and the hustler's hallmark is just too good to pass up.  I'll probably go for more pyro again when I get a hat, due to learning that the backburner means I can actually kill things most of the time.  AMAZIN. (bad team playing, but eh, i switch loadouts in-game)
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/razputin005 <- for the front page
> 
> so when are we all gonna teamstack on a random server/make a steam group/lolwut?
Click to expand...

Well I currently have 2 PC's in my house, my laptop and a desktop, the desktop has a built in graphics controller which I cannot take out and that means I am unable to put in a new card.

And my laptop hasn't got a good enough CPU speed as you could imagine I'm un able to change this.

So thats why i came to the conclusion I should either put together my own PC or buy a new one.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Rocker32703 said:
			
		

> Am I lame for playing it on the Xbox?
> 
> I enjoy playing Scout, Demoman, and Spy. Also, sometimes Engineer and Medic.


I used to play on the XBox, and I loved it. Then I realized what it was like on the PC.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I am a *censored.3.0*ing IDIOT for crafting Bonk! Atomic Punch. I've been jonesing to use it, but it won't drop for the life of me.


----------



## Pear

Conor said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I know this isn't the correct topic but not being able to play TF2 on a PC for over a year is starting to grind my gears. Basically, I need someone with computing expertise to help me with a decision. I am now seriously looking into buying a new PC or possibly building my own one. The amount of games I want to play that I can't is overwhelming.
> 
> TF2
> Tropico 3
> Anno 1404
> L4D1+2
> Age of Empires 3
> and more...
> 
> Only comment if you seriously know what I'm talking about and can actually help me, please.
> 
> 
> 
> imo, as I think we've previously said, a dedicated (one you buy yourself) graphics card is probably the way to go, whether you do or don't buy a new computer.  I'm not sure the minimum power you'll need, as TF2 isn't THAT graphics intensive (you can tone down everything, set the resolution to awful, etc.) but the better the card you get, the better results, obviously.  I'd probably suggest reading online reviews, or if you're just too lazy to do that (like me) just go with one that seems good compared to the other ones at the store.  if you're low on cash, a sale is probably good.  if there's a Fry's near you (don't know if that's just a local store for me) check the ad's for there, there's always at least one fair deal on computer things.  headsets, graphics cards, hard drives... something's fairly cheap.
> 
> a new computer's pretty drastic, and when I got mine (one i'm on now) tf2 didn't play very well, really choppy, lag-tastic.  bought a graphics card, works awesome at 1680x1050.
> 
> if I remember, your pc is a year and a half old?  maybe two and a half? (sorry if I overestimated)  if so, you probably don't need one... imo at least.  mine's a year and a half and is fine to/for me.
> 
> a friend of mine (no graphics card) saw tropico/wanted to play it, but turned it down due to no graphics card.  he plays tf2 well enough, I think he has integrated graphics one way or another, though he can't handle the new steam very well.  his comp is at least a year older than mine.  needs to buy an upgrade, not a full comp, imo.  but oh well.  hope I helped, good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, FABIO.  put me down as demomemoman/pyro for now.  I'm enjoying him more than previously, and the hustler's hallmark is just too good to pass up.  I'll probably go for more pyro again when I get a hat, due to learning that the backburner means I can actually kill things most of the time.  AMAZIN. (bad team playing, but eh, i switch loadouts in-game)
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/razputin005 <- for the front page
> 
> so when are we all gonna teamstack on a random server/make a steam group/lolwut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I currently have 2 PC's in my house, my laptop and a desktop, the desktop has a built in graphics controller which I cannot take out and that means I am unable to put in a new card.
> 
> And my laptop hasn't got a good enough CPU speed as you could imagine I'm un able to change this.
> 
> So thats why i came to the conclusion I should either put together my own PC or buy a new one.
Click to expand...

Even if you have an integrated graphics card, you still probably have some PCI express slots built into your motherboard.


----------



## Conor

Pear said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I know this isn't the correct topic but not being able to play TF2 on a PC for over a year is starting to grind my gears. Basically, I need someone with computing expertise to help me with a decision. I am now seriously looking into buying a new PC or possibly building my own one. The amount of games I want to play that I can't is overwhelming.
> 
> TF2
> Tropico 3
> Anno 1404
> L4D1+2
> Age of Empires 3
> and more...
> 
> Only comment if you seriously know what I'm talking about and can actually help me, please.
> 
> 
> 
> imo, as I think we've previously said, a dedicated (one you buy yourself) graphics card is probably the way to go, whether you do or don't buy a new computer.  I'm not sure the minimum power you'll need, as TF2 isn't THAT graphics intensive (you can tone down everything, set the resolution to awful, etc.) but the better the card you get, the better results, obviously.  I'd probably suggest reading online reviews, or if you're just too lazy to do that (like me) just go with one that seems good compared to the other ones at the store.  if you're low on cash, a sale is probably good.  if there's a Fry's near you (don't know if that's just a local store for me) check the ad's for there, there's always at least one fair deal on computer things.  headsets, graphics cards, hard drives... something's fairly cheap.
> 
> a new computer's pretty drastic, and when I got mine (one i'm on now) tf2 didn't play very well, really choppy, lag-tastic.  bought a graphics card, works awesome at 1680x1050.
> 
> if I remember, your pc is a year and a half old?  maybe two and a half? (sorry if I overestimated)  if so, you probably don't need one... imo at least.  mine's a year and a half and is fine to/for me.
> 
> a friend of mine (no graphics card) saw tropico/wanted to play it, but turned it down due to no graphics card.  he plays tf2 well enough, I think he has integrated graphics one way or another, though he can't handle the new steam very well.  his comp is at least a year older than mine.  needs to buy an upgrade, not a full comp, imo.  but oh well.  hope I helped, good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, FABIO.  put me down as demomemoman/pyro for now.  I'm enjoying him more than previously, and the hustler's hallmark is just too good to pass up.  I'll probably go for more pyro again when I get a hat, due to learning that the backburner means I can actually kill things most of the time.  AMAZIN. (bad team playing, but eh, i switch loadouts in-game)
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/razputin005 <- for the front page
> 
> so when are we all gonna teamstack on a random server/make a steam group/lolwut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I currently have 2 PC's in my house, my laptop and a desktop, the desktop has a built in graphics controller which I cannot take out and that means I am unable to put in a new card.
> 
> And my laptop hasn't got a good enough CPU speed as you could imagine I'm un able to change this.
> 
> So thats why i came to the conclusion I should either put together my own PC or buy a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if you have an integrated graphics card, you still probably have some PCI express slots built into your motherboard.
Click to expand...

Haha, you would think that wouldn't you?
Sadly no, I was so disappointed that day :d


----------



## Psychonaut

the graphics card would go in a pci-express slot, which is more or less similar to the old cartridge days of gaming.

you just wouldn't use the graphics built into the motherboard 

edit: lolwut


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Rocker32703 said:
			
		

> Am I lame for playing it on the Xbox?
> 
> I enjoy playing Scout, Demoman, and Spy. Also, sometimes Engineer and Medic.


No, it just doesn't have nearly as much cool stuff.


----------



## Conor

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> the graphics card would go in a pci-express slot, which is more or less similar to the old cartridge days of gaming.
> 
> you just wouldn't use the graphics built into the motherboard


I used to have a decent computer that my dad built at the beginning of last year, thats when I bought tf2, my motherboard on that pc died before I had a chance of playing it. sometime in July last year my dad bought an office pc which I tried tf2 on, didn't work. no pci-express slot on it .


----------



## Psychonaut

Conor said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the graphics card would go in a pci-express slot, which is more or less similar to the old cartridge days of gaming.
> 
> you just wouldn't use the graphics built into the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a decent computer that my dad built at the beginning of last year, thats when I bought tf2, my motherboard on that pc died before I had a chance of playing it. sometime in July last year my dad bought an office pc which I tried tf2 on, didn't work. no pci-express slot on it .
Click to expand...

I've been considering getting a new motherboard/processor for my current cpu, but I haven't since my computer works perfectly fine right now, and I have no real need for a more powerful setup.

you could look into it, I have no clue if you'll have to reinstall windows or if there'll be problems after you hook everything up, so look into that if you go that way.  you could save a lot of money if you just do that, and want a good processor... but you could be able to find a full pc for the same price/less than that, and just buy a cheap graphics card if you need more power.

edit:

OM*G ENGIE UPDATE WUT

http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/


----------



## Conor

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the graphics card would go in a pci-express slot, which is more or less similar to the old cartridge days of gaming.
> 
> you just wouldn't use the graphics built into the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a decent computer that my dad built at the beginning of last year, thats when I bought tf2, my motherboard on that pc died before I had a chance of playing it. sometime in July last year my dad bought an office pc which I tried tf2 on, didn't work. no pci-express slot on it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been considering getting a new motherboard/processor for my current cpu, but I haven't since my computer works perfectly fine right now, and I have no real need for a more powerful setup.
> 
> you could look into it, I have no clue if you'll have to reinstall windows or if there'll be problems after you hook everything up, so look into that if you go that way.  you could save a lot of money if you just do that, and want a good processor... but you could be able to find a full pc for the same price/less than that, and just buy a cheap graphics card if you need more power.
Click to expand...

that's what I was thinking of, buying a new PC will be cheaper than putting my own together anyway so I'll probably do that.


----------



## beehdaubs

ENGIE UPDATE JUST ANNOUNCED

http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> ENGIE UPDATE JUST ANNOUNCED
> 
> http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/


OH GOD THE LAG WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN FFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## AndyB

Godammit clogged as *censored.2.0*! I'll check back in a while


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

OH MY GOD YAY!


----------



## Psychonaut

so how i does fabricate weapons?  D:


----------



## Fabioisonfire

WHAT THE FUCCXZCDSCDD


----------



## -Aaron

Can someone explain to me how to get this...Golden Wrench.
Do I just craft and then instead of, lets say, a Texas Ten Gallon, I'll randomly get a Golden Wrench?


----------



## //RUN.exe

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me how to get this...Golden Wrench.
> Do I just craft and then instead of, lets say, a Texas Ten Gallon, I'll randomly get a Golden Wrench?


craft anything at all and you have a chance of getting a golden wrench.

also, 100 wrenches.  called it.


----------



## Sporge27

GAH I NEED A GOLD WRENCH


----------



## AndyB

Ffff*censored.3.0*! I wont be able to play at all this next week. Goddammit. I'm going to miss out on everything.

Unless someone wanted to get on my account that is.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Well, time to get playing and crafting.

This new shotgun already gives Engineers some major offensive help. Two crits for every Sentry kill? Damn.


----------



## Sporge27

:'(  I was on the server of the 26th wrench, it made a global announcement to everyone on it....

but it wasn't mine


----------



## NikoKing

Whenever I get a chance to play (my computer is crap, so I use my dad's laptop) I usually use Engineer or Spy.


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> :'(  I was on the server of the 26th wrench, it made a global announcement to everyone on it....
> 
> but it wasn't mine


Ah man, that stinks. At least you were there for one of the 100.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> :'(  I was on the server of the 26th wrench, it made a global announcement to everyone on it....
> 
> but it wasn't mine


Damn, man. I crafted everything I have. I never play as Engineer, but it'd be cool to have it.

Every server I join, EVERYONE is crafting everything, haha.


----------



## PaJami

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me how to get this...Golden Wrench.
> Do I just craft and then instead of, lets say, a Texas Ten Gallon, I'll randomly get a Golden Wrench?
> 
> 
> 
> craft anything at all and you have a chance of getting a golden wrench.
> 
> also, 100 wrenches.  called it.
Click to expand...

So you can craft anything two items at all and you might get the golden wrench?


----------



## Sporge27

this isn't fair... I just saw another person get one.... GRAAHAHAH


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jami said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me how to get this...Golden Wrench.
> Do I just craft and then instead of, lets say, a Texas Ten Gallon, I'll randomly get a Golden Wrench?
> 
> 
> 
> craft anything at all and you have a chance of getting a golden wrench.
> 
> also, 100 wrenches.  called it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can craft anything two items at all and you might get the golden wrench?
Click to expand...

If it's craftable, yes.


----------



## Sporge27

I think I might have been wrong... I think they send a message to everyone when a wrench is found...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I just played with a guy who had a Golden Wrench.


----------



## Sporge27

I wonder what the odds to get one are...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

All achievements, 8 hats. Had every weapon at one time, crafted them though.
I don't play just one class, but I use whatever my team needs, so I guess you can put me under other?


http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/wrenchlog/
Don't give up for today! 32 found!


----------



## Psychonaut

Eziooo said:
			
		

> All achievements, 8 hats. Had every weapon at one time, crafted them though.
> I don't play just one class, but I use whatever my team needs, so I guess you can put me under other?
> 
> 
> http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/wrenchlog/
> Don't give up for today! 32 found!


I try to play whatever class my team needs if there's already one/two that are playing the class I want, which usually means going medic, but I'm trying to focus on the demoman/pyro more than the other classes

of achievements, I have 210 (64%), and 6 hats now

33 and counting, now D:

and it's a global message to everyone playing, no matter what server they find it on

I crafted everything I had, except for the essentials, like my sandvich/hats.  missing my bonk more than I thought I would 

but, on the bright side, respectless rubber glove GET 

on the not bright side, no golden wrench/backpack full of weapons D:

also, did everyone click on this picture on the engie update page?  takes you to a picture of this dude, 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




who goes by the name of grandpappy engineer/radigan conagher, holding the frontier justice/new shotgun, and what seems to be saying the repair node will work, I'm assuming.</div>

edit: 37 wrenches found


----------



## Fabioisonfire

45 found. 5 more, and we get a new piece of information.

They're being found at the top of every hour, it seems.


----------



## Psychonaut

was just playing on a server with a dude i thought was gnome.

lolhuh, spoilers it wasn't

also, 3 more to go


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> was just playing on a server with a dude i thought was gnome.
> 
> lolhuh, spoilers it wasn't
> 
> also, 3 more to go


Same...


----------



## Psychonaut

*bump* for wrench 50 being found
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">35 achievements + the wrangler, a sentry-aiming device that adds a shield, wut
also, screens/pics of a new map called "Upward"</div>

the weekly drop limit has been increased, removed, or something, so that everyone has a chance to get the wrench now, apparently.  wee-ow.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Wrangler doesn't seem awfully overpowered, but the 66% shield part does.


----------



## Psychonaut

double firing speed is gonna be interesting


----------



## «Jack»

Wait, how does one get a Golden Wrench? Is it just if you've crafted something, it might drop? Or is it if you craft something, it might spit out a Golden Wrench? And di I hear "Item Drop Limits Removed"?

Finally:
*censored.3.0* YOU VALVE. Just as I'm on vacation, you release this.


----------



## Psychonaut

Jak said:
			
		

> Wait, how does one get a Golden Wrench? Is it just if you've crafted something, it might drop? Or is it if you craft something, it might spit out a Golden Wrench? And di I hear "Item Drop Limits Removed"?
> 
> Finally:
> *censored.3.0* YOU VALVE. Just as I'm on vacation, you release this.


valve = trolls.  get used to it :3

not sure if you get what you were going to craft, too, or if you only end up crafting the olden wrench.  either way, it's not like you'll be disappointed if you get one, mirite?

yes, removed, or at least loosened, until the engie update is out.  not sure the exact details other than that it's happening, somehow.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I honestly don't understand the wrangler.  It's a shield?


----------



## Psychonaut

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I honestly don't understand the wrangler.  It's a shield?


it's the ability to manually aim your sentry, in exchange for dropping your pistol.

the shield is just a bonus that'll probably get dropped/nerfed to hell and back because it's to epic/uberhax

or, (just thought of this) because you can't use your wrench to actively heal said controlled sentry gun.

it's a shield I guess, but the point is you control the sentry.  I don't think the sentry auto-targets if you have it equipped.


----------



## Pear

Jak said:
			
		

> Wait, how does one get a Golden Wrench? Is it just if you've crafted something, it might drop? Or is it if you craft something, it might spit out a Golden Wrench? And di I hear "Item Drop Limits Removed"?
> 
> Finally:
> *censored.3.0* YOU VALVE. Just as I'm on vacation, you release this.


I could attempt to get it for ya, Jacky. I had the guest pass, so it's already pre-loaded on the computer.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killing somebody by airblasting their projectile back at them as a Pyro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> who else loves playing/messing around on those sandbox maps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandbox maps?
> 
> And yeah, reflecting a crit rocket is an incredible feeling. Not as good as reflecting a crit Huntsman arrow, though.
Click to expand...

guh huh.  just saw this post.

I don't know of a lot of/many sandbox maps, mainly talking about Mario_Kart and mario kart 2.  they're maps that have no specific purpose, other than to mess around.  they're usually implemented on specific "fun" servers, so that serious people/players don't have to waste their time/whatever.

if the people suck/are serious, the map/experience will suck worse (spawn camping, snipers/people killing everywhere, etc)


----------



## NikoKing

Wow, I'm surprised my *censored.2.0* computer can actually barely run TF2.  If anyone wants to add me, then my stream ID is nikoking1234.


----------



## «Jack»

Did they actually release the Engi achievements, or just give us names? <_<


----------



## Psychonaut

Jak said:
			
		

> Did they actually release the Engi achievements, or just give us names? <_<


just the names of the achievements.  fffff indeed.

I don't know if there was/wasn't a link to some lolseekrit page in the achievements page, so could be, still.  i dunno.


----------



## «Jack»

leads to http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/wrangdigan/


----------



## Psychonaut

radigan conagher was not a chatty man.

thanks, btw.  didn't catch that link


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I hope they make a trading system as i would like to trade for bonk

OMG guys apparently wrench 23 was destroyed somehow while i was playing its said Wrench 23 was destroyed


----------



## Psychonaut

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I hope they make a trading system as i would like to trade for bonk
> 
> OMG guys apparently wrench 23 was destroyed somehow while i was playing its said Wrench 23 was destroyed


either you got trawled, or valve set up a lolzy way of showing what people are doing with the wrenches (baleetin them)

I wonder if they get anything for deleting their wrenches (like some kind of moral test/reward or something)  would be funny if so.  lawl.


----------



## Psychonaut

*bump*

new engie update, who knows about who made that wrench?  D:


----------



## AndyB

The wrench has to be a plus to player damage or something. Maybe a bleedout effect like the shiv?
I'm not sure what the cons could be for that. Possibly even an equalizer effect, less health Engy has more damage.


----------



## Psychonaut

it's a community made weapon... D:

I'm searching for the user, the tag on the wrench links to his steam profile, and there's a picture of radigan again, this time beating down a bear.  radigan is gar.

I didn't think of a bleeding effect..  I was just thinking + damage but slower or something like that
bleeding is the new fire, wut


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> it's a community made weapon... D:
> 
> I'm searching for the user, the tag on the wrench ]You can just click on the nametag. Takes you to his profile.


----------



## beehdaubs

Movable sentries confirmed.
http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/engineer_photos/


----------



## AndyB

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Movable sentries confirmed.
> http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/engineer_photos/


As long as it stays at Level 2, it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a community made weapon... D:
> 
> I'm searching for the user, the tag on the wrench ]You can just click on the nametag. Takes you to his profile.
> 
> 
> 
> right, but his profile doesn't say what his item does, which is what I meant/was looking for
> 
> also, am I having tunnelvision, or did the blog post get updated with
> 
> 
> 
> *This isn't the only melee slot item the Engineer's getting...just a bonus!
> 
> was just about to post the movable sentry thing.  where is the link on the engie update page?
> 
> disregard that.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> was just about to post the movable sentry thing.  where is the ]To the right of the map at the bottom. It's just sticking out.


----------



## Psychonaut

yeah, lol

you saw that engie's grandpa's turning into an austrailian?


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> and there's a picture of radigan again, this time beating down a bear.  radigan is gar.


Where?


----------



## Psychonaut

Jak said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there's a picture of radigan again, this time beating down a bear.  radigan is gar.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

bottom right, under the wrangler blueprints.


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there's a picture of radigan again, this time beating down a bear.  radigan is gar.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bottom right, under the wrangler blueprints.
Click to expand...

Dohohoho.

Thanks.


----------



## -Aaron

Lol, pre-determined Golden Wrench drop times.


----------



## Psychonaut

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, pre-determined Golden Wrench drop times.


i kno rite

i was/am gonna try my hand at this, if I get a few more items to craft  (I gave up pretty much everything I have/had ;-;


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Was today's update a joke?


----------



## «Jack»

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Was today's update a joke?


They're just screwing with us now. They know we want more than a new map and teasers for sentry moving and a new wrench, but they be trollan.


----------



## Psychonaut

Jak said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was today's update a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> They're just screwing with us now. They know we want more than a new map and teasers for sentry moving and a new wrench, but they be trollan.
Click to expand...

it isn't/wasn't the new wrench that valve made, it's a/the community one, just an extra, or something like that.

says on the blog that there's another melee unlock for engie.

no clue about the building moving thing though.  teaser, but eh.


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was today's update a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> They're just screwing with us now. They know we want more than a new map and teasers for sentry moving and a new wrench, but they be trollan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isn't/wasn't the new wrench that valve made, it's a/the community one, just an extra, or something like that.
> 
> says on the blog that there's another melee unlock for engie.
> 
> no clue about the building moving thing though.  teaser, but eh.
Click to expand...

It's the Guitar.
Also, movable sentry is true.

The achievements revealed them.


----------



## Gnome

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was today's update a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> They're just screwing with us now. They know we want more than a new map and teasers for sentry moving and a new wrench, but they be trollan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isn't/wasn't the new wrench that valve made, it's a/the community one, just an extra, or something like that.
> 
> says on the blog that there's another melee unlock for engie.
> 
> no clue about the building moving thing though.  teaser, but eh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Guitar.
> Also, movable sentry is true.
> 
> The achievements revealed them.
Click to expand...

The guitar will be a taunt, not a melee.


----------



## -Aaron

Gnome said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't/wasn't the new wrench that valve made, it's a/the community one, just an extra, or something like that.
> 
> says on the blog that there's another melee unlock for engie.
> 
> no clue about the building moving thing though.  teaser, but eh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Guitar.
> Also, movable sentry is true.
> 
> The achievements revealed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guitar will be a taunt, not a melee.
Click to expand...

oic.


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't/wasn't the new wrench that valve made, it's a/the community one, just an extra, or something like that.
> 
> says on the blog that there's another melee unlock for engie.
> 
> no clue about the building moving thing though.  teaser, but eh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Guitar.
> Also, movable sentry is true.
> 
> The achievements revealed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guitar will be a taunt, not a melee.
Click to expand...

that's what I figured, but could be.  kill taunt somehow, wut? lol

playing prophunt right now, hoping for drops.  awesome mod, great job.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

TURNS OUT I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET A GOLDEN WRENCH BUT GOT A *censored.3.0*ING DALOKOH'S BAR.


----------



## Caius

Golden wrench exists, gotta find it bro.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Beautiful song there
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1347373

I need a new PC. ;-;


----------



## Conor

Tom said:
			
		

> Beautiful song there
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1347373
> 
> I need a new PC. ;-;


Join the club ;P


----------



## AndyB

Nice song. Also not long now until the 100th wrench is found.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div> WTF does that mean

_Conor Edit : Added Spoiler_


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Any Scout players, I've written a Scout match-up index, as well as a general guide for the class. Check it out.


----------



## Caius

pyro for lyf


----------



## Gnome

Nice guide Fabio, I'm beginning to play Scout again since I think his defaults are better than his unlocks (besides Sandman) since I crafted all of my items (even my beloved Charge n' Targe ;~.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nice guide Fabio, I'm beginning to play Scout again since I think his defaults are better than his unlocks (besides Sandman) since I crafted all of my items (even my beloved Charge n' Targe ;~.


Thanks. Yeah, us Scooters got screwed on our class update. The Sandman is the only thing of true worth, and I never even use that.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div> WTF does that mean
> 
> _Conor Edit : Added Spoiler_


*Cough*


----------



## AndyB

http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/handyman/

Also... this is Bull*censored.2.0*.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGL8kCgnLEo


----------



## Sporge27

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guide Fabio, I'm beginning to play Scout again since I think his defaults are better than his unlocks (besides Sandman) since I crafted all of my items (even my beloved Charge n' Targe ;~.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, us Scooters got screwed on our class update. The Sandman is the only thing of true worth, and I never even use that.
Click to expand...

The force of nature is one of my favorite guns!  Push your enemies to their doom!  Also can extend your jump...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guide Fabio, I'm beginning to play Scout again since I think his defaults are better than his unlocks (besides Sandman) since I crafted all of my items (even my beloved Charge n' Targe ;~.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, us Scooters got screwed on our class update. The Sandman is the only thing of true worth, and I never even use that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The force of nature is one of my favorite guns!  Push your enemies to their doom!  Also can extend your jump...
Click to expand...

Yuck. Less ammunition in the clip = lose.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> http://www.teamfortress.com/engineerupdate/handyman/
> 
> Also... this is Bull*censored.2.0*.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGL8kCgnLEo


where was this?
disregard that, found it.

update's out, it's a glove that lets you throw mini-sentries, and adds 25% to your health

looks like my pistol's gone

also, the scout got some good things with his update.  the one who got screwed was demomemoman, imo, since the resistance is pretty useless, and melee demos are just lawl.

bonk! works wonders when used alongside competent teammates/synchronized, (sentries = wut) and the FaN is a nice side-grade, especially if just for fun.


----------



## AndyB

AndyB said:
			
		

> Also... this is Bull*censored.2.0*.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGL8kCgnLEo


Oh, I forgot to mention... the dude counting down, got banned for that.


----------



## cornymikey

i pretty much suck. I just got the game and the only way i cant keep a kill death ratio of 1 is to be a direct hit soldier


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Well, the Gunslinger, eh? Doesn't seem... too bad. Oh well, I'm glad this craze can be over. Can't wait for Polycount.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Don't mean to double post, but Eziooo's made a good video on the Engineer update. Check it out here. It's also on the front page.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div> WTF does that mean
> 
> _Conor Edit : Added Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> *Cough*
Click to expand...

delete clientregistry.blob i believe


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Don't mean to double post, but Eziooo's made a good video on the Engineer update. Check it out here. It's also on the front page.


Thank you again for putting it up here Fabio


----------



## AndyB

Just posting the new main menu theme.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkea7N-ByfM


----------



## Fabioisonfire

This just in: the ability to move Sentries is a completely unbalanced mechanic. Who knew?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Eziooo said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div> WTF does that mean
> 
> _Conor Edit : Added Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> *Cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> delete clientregistry.blob i believe
Click to expand...

Um ok ill look for that

Ah thanks man it worked


----------



## Sporge27

Is sad I no have gold wrench :'(


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> This just in: the ability to move Sentries is a completely unbalanced mechanic. Who knew?


Of course it is. But hey, we'll be seeing quite a few *censored.2.0*ty engineers for the while now... get killin' 'em.


----------



## Psychonaut

it just means that sentries will be everywhere, or at least going up everywhere.  scoots go rush them before it's put up.  kill them before they lay stuff = killing the building, too.

engie is still the same basically, only difference is he isn't stuck at base, and can move those high powered/broken machines up, giving him some offense.

granted I've only played on two all engie teams so far (lol @ that), it isn't unstoppable.  if he's caught moving crap, he's screwed unless his team is there.

broken on first response/whatever, sure, but it gives the engie a choice.  of which, there weren't many before.  now to see how much it changes the game. (lolengineers:thegame)

and those baby sentries are *censored.3.0*ing cute, and you know it. <3


----------



## AndyB

So I heard they changed the Heavy/Sandvich, so that it has to recharge to use.
Poor Heavies. :C


----------



## Caleb

AndyB said:
			
		

> So I heard they changed the Heavy/Sandvich, so that it has to recharge to use.
> Poor Heavies. :C


I cried myself to sleep last night.


----------



## AndyB

Caleb said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I heard they changed the Heavy/Sandvich, so that it has to recharge to use.
> Poor Heavies. :C
> 
> 
> 
> I cried myself to sleep last night.
Click to expand...

I know man, I know. 

It just aint right /Engineer


----------



## Gnome

the thing I love about the mini-sentry is I can leave it up there for a while if I get bored just move it. And if it's destroyed I build a new one in 3 seconds. But expect Engie to be nerfed as hell in the future.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> the thing I love about the mini-sentry is I can leave it up there for a while if I get bored just move it. And if it's destroyed I build a new one in 3 seconds. But expect Engie to be nerfed as hell in the future.


I actually love the idea of the Gunslinger; it almost single-handedly fixes the class problems with turtling, and opens up a lot for offensive-minded Engineers.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I got the Frontier of justice and The Wrangler
I hope to get the gunslinger, does is replcae the wrench?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I got the Frontier of justice and The Wrangler
> I hope to get the gunslinger, does is replcae the wrench?


Yes.

Also, working on my battle Medic... Lots of fun.


----------



## //RUN.exe

AndyB said:
			
		

> So I heard they changed the Heavy/Sandvich, so that it has to recharge to use.
> Poor Heavies. :C


it only counts for throwing.

goodness.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Gonna try carft my fist hat soon ill make it a heavy hat as his are my favs.
Even though spy is my main cahracter his hats sucks!


----------



## Gnome

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Gonna try carft my fist hat soon ill make it a heavy hat as his are my favs.
> Even though spy is my main cahracter his hats sucks!


Have you not seen the Spy's Fedora? Are you crazy?


----------



## AndyB

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I heard they changed the Heavy/Sandvich, so that it has to recharge to use.
> Poor Heavies. :C
> 
> 
> 
> it only counts for throwing.
> 
> goodness.
Click to expand...

As in dropping the sandvich for someone else?
Well that's alot better than, as I'm a selfish Heavy. =D

@KD...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Gnome said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try carft my fist hat soon ill make it a heavy hat as his are my favs.
> Even though spy is my main cahracter his hats sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not seen the Spy's Fedora? Are you crazy?
Click to expand...

I like every single heavy hat yet the spy has only one hat i liked


----------



## -Aaron

I finally have my own copy, so I don't need my friend's.
My ID is Aaron2.
Here's my backpack: http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
Class: Sniper


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Never thought I'd say this, but being a Medic can be damn fun.


----------



## Entei Slider

Already got the engies 3 main new weapons *new gun,wrangler,gunslinger* CMON AMBASSADOR I NEED YOU FOR SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY *sorry if my grammar was off,kinda late for me*


----------



## AndyB

Just saw this, and well.. it's too true. This is for all you bad engineers out there.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po0xjL65iTw


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just saw this, and well.. it's too true. This is for all you bad engineers out there.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po0xjL65iTw


Haha, that's a play on the kid hearing about the Call of Duty dedicated servers.


----------



## Psychonaut

sandvich timer is awful. D:  how am I going to be the life of the party now when I can only nom once in a while

also, shiv got nerfed hard, and gunboats are meh.

no new hats D:

I really don't wanna achievement grind for the gunslinger.. bleh.

edit:  that video is *censored.3.0*ing hilarious.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Yeah...


----------



## AndyB

I called it. God damn achievement sucking bastards.


----------



## -Aaron

Wow, I'm so mad.
I was one achievement away from the Wrangler.
As I was completing it, I died. Oh look, I found a Wrangler :U
Why couldn't it be something different so it doesn't use up my limit! ;-;

Backback update: Loving the Homewrecker.
http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2


----------



## AndyB

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm so mad.
> I was one achievement away from the Wrangler.
> As I was completing it, I died. Oh look, I found a Wrangler :U
> Why couldn't it be something different so it doesn't use up my limit! ;-;
> 
> Backback update: Loving the Homewrecker.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2


The homewrecker makes the pyro a great defensive player/asset to Engineers. I've yet to find one, I want one.

Also, nice backpack, turning out quite nicely.


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm so mad.
> I was one achievement away from the Wrangler.
> As I was completing it, I died. Oh look, I found a Wrangler :U
> Why couldn't it be something different so it doesn't use up my limit! ;-;
> 
> Backback update: Loving the Homewrecker.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> 
> 
> 
> The homewrecker makes the pyro a great defensive player/asset to Engineers. I've yet to find one, I want one.
> 
> Also, nice backpack, turning out quite nicely.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I've been getting some of the easy achievements for milestones.
Although I wish I could get the Soldier set quicker :<


----------



## AndyB

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm so mad.
> I was one achievement away from the Wrangler.
> As I was completing it, I died. Oh look, I found a Wrangler :U
> Why couldn't it be something different so it doesn't use up my limit! ;-;
> 
> Backback update: Loving the Homewrecker.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> 
> 
> 
> The homewrecker makes the pyro a great defensive player/asset to Engineers. I've yet to find one, I want one.
> 
> Also, nice backpack, turning out quite nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I've been getting some of the easy achievements for milestones.
> Although I wish I could get the Soldier set quicker :<
Click to expand...

The soldier's can be a little tricky, as can alot of them really.
I've still got alot of medic achievements to do, I don't have any of the milestones. I have had all the gear though from drops. Also could do with more Heavy achievements.


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm so mad.
> I was one achievement away from the Wrangler.
> As I was completing it, I died. Oh look, I found a Wrangler :U
> Why couldn't it be something different so it doesn't use up my limit! ;-;
> 
> Backback update: Loving the Homewrecker.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> 
> 
> 
> The homewrecker makes the pyro a great defensive player/asset to Engineers. I've yet to find one, I want one.
> 
> Also, nice backpack, turning out quite nicely.
Click to expand...

If you have an equalizer and eyelander just craft 'em together for a homewrecker. Also the server I frequent limits classes. So only 3 engies.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, if you main Pyro, the Homewrecker is a good idea right now.

Also, check out my battle Medic guide. Never realized how fun it was. And, when everyone is an Engineer, being Scout is nigh impossible, so this is what I've been doing.


----------



## AndyB

Gnome said:
			
		

> If you have an equalizer and eyelander just craft 'em together for a homewrecker. Also the server I frequent limits classes. So only 3 engies.


I had them... but I crafted my eyelander. 
And it's good that some servers are limiting them, also I heard recently that the servers are actually only meant to be 24 players. And that people boost the number.
It was in the KritzKast podcast last week if you're wondering.


----------



## ViddaXondi

Gonna have to wait awhile before i try and play Engie since so many people are atm..glad Engies can now move buildings.


----------



## Psychonaut

the homewrecker is really useful for when you re-spawn and a spy sapped a tele.  whether or not you're pyro, so long as you can switch class fast enough, you can unsap the entrance, which I've done at least twice.

I just want the gunslinger D:  the other weapons could've waited a looong time for me.


----------



## Gnome

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> the homewrecker is really useful for when you re-spawn and a spy sapped a tele.  whether or not you're pyro, so long as you can switch class fast enough, you can unsap the entrance, which I've done at least twice.
> 
> I just want the gunslinger D:  the other weapons could've waited a looong time for me.


I've got Gunslinger two times.


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homewrecker is really useful for when you re-spawn and a spy sapped a tele.  whether or not you're pyro, so long as you can switch class fast enough, you can unsap the entrance, which I've done at least twice.
> 
> I just want the gunslinger D:  the other weapons could've waited a looong time for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Gunslinger two times.
Click to expand...

I envy you. q.q

through drops?


----------



## Entei Slider

Gnome said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homewrecker is really useful for when you re-spawn and a spy sapped a tele.  whether or not you're pyro, so long as you can switch class fast enough, you can unsap the entrance, which I've done at least twice.
> 
> I just want the gunslinger D:  the other weapons could've waited a looong time for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Gunslinger two times.
Click to expand...

Same, one through drop one through achievements. *I crafted them and my frontier justice for a engie token for southern hospitality =D.*


----------



## beehdaubs

I'm using all 3 engie unlocks, and i have to say they make quite a combo.  Quickly deploy a mini sentry, then buff up it's health with the wrangler and proceed shooting enemies.  Once your sentry is down, pull out your frontier justice, and rack up a few kills with the crits you accumulated.  It's foolproof.


----------



## -Aaron

I got my first hat 8D
Noble Amassment of Hats.
<small>Gibus  doesn't count :V</small>


----------



## AndyB

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I got my first hat 8D
> Noble Amassment of Hats.
> <small>Gibus  doesn't count :V</small>


----------



## Gnome

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homewrecker is really useful for when you re-spawn and a spy sapped a tele.  whether or not you're pyro, so long as you can switch class fast enough, you can unsap the entrance, which I've done at least twice.
> 
> I just want the gunslinger D:  the other weapons could've waited a looong time for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Gunslinger two times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I envy you. q.q
> 
> through drops?
Click to expand...

1 drop, 1 achievments.


----------



## Gnome

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I got my first hat 8D
> Noble Amassment of Hats.
> <small>Gibus  doesn't count :V</small>


how the *censored.3.0* you've only had it for 2 days?


----------



## AndyB

After seeing what Sean just said, I comment on it to Aaron... he's mean.


----------



## Gnome

DAMN YOU AARON!


----------



## Gnome

http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2

ok now I don't even believe you're getting items legitmatly. I literally gave this to you yesterday. you've either been idling (which is doubtful because it's over the limit) or something else. that or you idled the whole time during a free weekend.


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homewrecker is really useful for when you re-spawn and a spy sapped a tele.  whether or not you're pyro, so long as you can switch class fast enough, you can unsap the entrance, which I've done at least twice.
> 
> I just want the gunslinger D:  the other weapons could've waited a looong time for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Gunslinger two times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same, one through drop one through achievements. *I crafted them and my frontier justice for a engie token for southern hospitality =D.*
Click to expand...

err... you do know that you can craft the southern hospitality 100% of the time using an ambassador and 1 scrap metal... right? :/

sorry to be the bearer of bad news, btw..



			
				"beehdaubs" said:
			
		

> I'm using all 3 engie unlocks, and i have to say they make quite a combo.  Quickly deploy a mini sentry, then buff up it's health with the wrangler and proceed shooting enemies.  Once your sentry is down, pull out your frontier justice, and rack up a few kills with the crits you accumulated.  It's foolproof.



lucky lucky lucky.

what I'm pissed about is that the frontier justice isn't as useful with regular sentries as it is mini-sentries, yet the min-sentries are unlocked last, when they're completely able to stand alone.  bleh.

the wrangler is hax with a level 3 sentry, but the mini-sentry aiming thing is obviously a good strategy, too.  but I would assume (though I haven't played/used the wrangler or mini-sentries, ffff) that if you used a pistol or shotgun (frontier justice or no) and had your mini-sentry in a good, random location, you could do more damage, but idk about that.  also, one/two nades/rawkits to the face = wut

tl;dr, FFFFFFFFFFFFFF i want the gunslinger


----------



## Psychonaut

disregard this post, tbt is a phishing site apparently and chrome is maekin me double post :/


----------



## Gnome

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homewrecker is really useful for when you re-spawn and a spy sapped a tele.  whether or not you're pyro, so long as you can switch class fast enough, you can unsap the entrance, which I've done at least twice.
> 
> I just want the gunslinger D:  the other weapons could've waited a looong time for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Gunslinger two times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same, one through drop one through achievements. *I crafted them and my frontier justice for a engie token for southern hospitality =D.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> err... you do know that you can craft the southern hospitality 100% of the time using an ambassador and 1 scrap metal... right? :/
> 
> sorry to be the bearer of bad news, btw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gnome" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using all 3 engie unlocks, and i have to say they make quite a combo.  Quickly deploy a mini sentry, then buff up it's health with the wrangler and proceed shooting enemies.  Once your sentry is down, pull out your frontier justice, and rack up a few kills with the crits you accumulated.  It's foolproof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lucky lucky lucky.
> 
> what I'm pissed about is that the frontier justice isn't as useful with regular sentries as it is mini-sentries, yet the min-sentries are unlocked last, when they're completely able to stand alone.  bleh.
> 
> the wrangler is hax with a level 3 sentry, but the mini-sentry aiming thing is obviously a good strategy, too.  but I would assume (though I haven't played/used the wrangler or mini-sentries, ffff) that if you used a pistol or shotgun (frontier justice or no) and had your mini-sentry in a good, random location, you could do more damage, but idk about that.  also, one/two nades/rawkits to the face = wut
> 
> tl;dr, FFFFFFFFFFFFFF i want the gunslinger
Click to expand...

that was beehdaubs who posted that quote, not me.


----------



## Gnome

MOTHER *censored.3.0*ING *censored.7.5* *censored.4.0* YES!

GOT THE PROCEDURES MASK *censored.3.0*ERS.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> MOTHER *censored.3.0*ING *censored.7.5* *censored.4.0* YES!
> 
> GOT THE PROCEDURES MASK *censored.3.0*ERS.


Damn, that'd be sweet to have.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I have nearly 80 hours play time and i only have one refined metal :l 2 more to till i get my first hat


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> MOTHER *censored.3.0*ING *censored.7.5* *censored.4.0* YES!
> 
> GOT THE PROCEDURES MASK *censored.3.0*ERS.


Hustler's Hallmark > Procedure Mask

so glad it was my first hat, and a drop, at that.

grats though, that's probably my fave medic hat/misc. item.

also, am I just barely noticing this, or did they add in the misc. 2 slot? (so the medal can be equipped while having misc stuff like procedure's mask, camera beard, etc)


----------



## «Jack»

I've got 2 Refined Metal, still working on a 3rd. And one of my first drops was the Soldier's Stash. =D


----------



## -Aaron

Gnome said:
			
		

> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> 
> ok now I don't even believe you're getting items legitmatly. I literally gave this to you yesterday. you've either been idling (which is doubtful because it's over the limit) or something else. that or you idled the whole time during a free weekend.


I'm just really lucky, I guess.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Aaron2

My playtime is 15.4 Hours.


----------



## Psychonaut

Jak said:
			
		

> I've got 2 Refined Metal, still working on a 3rd. And one of my first drops was the Soldier's Stash. =D


lucky, lol  killer's kabuto's pretty cool, too

I have 1 refined metal from the golden wrench crafting, and crafted a hat (rubber glove for pyro) during it, so I'm not doing too badly i guess.

dat brain slug, though D:


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/v/HC4bHWJAjhg&hd=1

hell yeah.


----------



## -Aaron

Wow. I'm actually jealous :U
I still have to do my milestones to get the Gunslinger for 
Engie :U


----------



## Gnome

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wow. I'm actually jealous :U
> I still have to do my milestones to get the Gunslinger for
> Engie :U


oh I crafted all of my engie weapons, I didn't really like 'em.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I was in a idle server and found gnome


----------



## SamXX

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I was in a idle server and found gnome


You sure it was _the_ Gnome?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a idle server and found gnome
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it was _the_ Gnome?
Click to expand...

Yeah i talked to him and he confirmed it


----------



## -Aaron

What the hell.
I received the Gunslinger through drop.
I don't want items I'm working on to be dropped on me before I actually finish the milestones for them ;-;


----------



## Entei Slider

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homewrecker is really useful for when you re-spawn and a spy sapped a tele.  whether or not you're pyro, so long as you can switch class fast enough, you can unsap the entrance, which I've done at least twice.
> 
> I just want the gunslinger D:  the other weapons could've waited a looong time for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Gunslinger two times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same, one through drop one through achievements. *I crafted them and my frontier justice for a engie token for southern hospitality =D.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> err... you do know that you can craft the southern hospitality 100% of the time using an ambassador and 1 scrap metal... right? :/
> 
> sorry to be the bearer of bad news, btw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "beehdaubs" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using all 3 engie unlocks, and i have to say they make quite a combo.  Quickly deploy a mini sentry, then buff up it's health with the wrangler and proceed shooting enemies.  Once your sentry is down, pull out your frontier justice, and rack up a few kills with the crits you accumulated.  It's foolproof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lucky lucky lucky.
> 
> what I'm pissed about is that the frontier justice isn't as useful with regular sentries as it is mini-sentries, yet the min-sentries are unlocked last, when they're completely able to stand alone.  bleh.
> 
> the wrangler is hax with a level 3 sentry, but the mini-sentry aiming thing is obviously a good strategy, too.  but I would assume (though I haven't played/used the wrangler or mini-sentries, ffff) that if you used a pistol or shotgun (frontier justice or no) and had your mini-sentry in a good, random location, you could do more damage, but idk about that.  also, one/two nades/rawkits to the face = wut
> 
> tl;dr, FFFFFFFFFFFFFF i want the gunslinger
Click to expand...

Didnt have the ambassador,didnt want to wait,I can live with out mini sentries at the moment 8D.


----------



## beehdaubs

I now have doubles of every engie unlock.  Time to craft 'em.

So far I've got 1 refined metal and 1 reclaimed metal.  Hoping for a heavy hat.  Particularly the Officer's Ushanka.  That is a god tier hat.


----------



## Entei Slider

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I now have doubles of every engie unlock.  Time to craft 'em.
> 
> So far I've got 1 refined metal and 1 reclaimed metal.  Hoping for a heavy hat.  Particularly the Officer's Ushanka.  That is a god tier hat.


My First hat was the Heavys Duty Rag.

I wish you luck on your crafting quest =3.


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Didnt have the ambassador,didnt want to wait,I can live with out mini sentries at the moment 8D.


but... I still think you have a 50% of getting the southern hospitality, along with the gunslinger, if you use a melee slot token. :/  25% if just engie token, and you'll just get back one item you crafted, losing 2 at least, for nothing (3 with scrap)

but whatever, lol  good luck

mini sentries make the new engie, southern hospitality isn't anything really special, imo (bleeding, lolwut)

also, all the heavy hats are pretty fun.  would love having the heavy duty rag or football helmet.  the red/blu and yellow hat is fun, too (with the pom pom thing)

still, brain slug > most all hats


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I hate crafting
I really wanted that other wrench (The one with bleed effect)
1st. I crafted 3 spare C&D to make a spy token 
2nd.I cominbed that with a gunslinger to make a engie token
3.then i made scrap metal by combining a eyelander and chargin targe 
4. i put the engie token, melee token and scrap metal in with thinking about the risk 
I got a gunslinger soo that was what a waste of 9 weapons...


----------



## Psychonaut

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I hate crafting
> I really wanted that other wrench (The one with bleed effect)
> 1st. I crafted 3 spare C&D to make a spy token
> 2nd.I cominbed that with a gunslinger to make a engie token
> 3.then i made scrap metal by combining a eyelander and chargin targe
> 4. i put the engie token, melee token and scrap metal in with thinking about the risk
> I got a gunslinger soo that was what a waste of 9 weapons...


ambassador + scrap metal = win

I would love having a gunslinger right now, though D:


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, I'm getting quite a few new items. All except the Scout and Medic ones are going to the crafting line. Nearing my hat completion goal. I swear to *censored.3.0*ing God if I get the hatless Sports Shine for the Scout, I will uninstall the game.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate crafting
> I really wanted that other wrench (The one with bleed effect)
> 1st. I crafted 3 spare C&D to make a spy token
> 2nd.I cominbed that with a gunslinger to make a engie token
> 3.then i made scrap metal by combining a eyelander and chargin targe
> 4. i put the engie token, melee token and scrap metal in with thinking about the risk
> I got a gunslinger soo that was what a waste of 9 weapons...
> 
> 
> 
> ambassador + scrap metal = win
> 
> I would love having a gunslinger right now, though D:
Click to expand...

Wait you can make it my combing thosee two :O


----------



## Psychonaut

yup.

also a few others, like crit a cola, scotsmans skullcutter, tribalman's shiv, gunboats, the homewrecker, dalokah's bar, I think that's it.  just the community items, I think.

bonk + kritzkrieg
jarate + axetinguisher
dead ringer + huntsman
chargin targe + huntsman
equalizer + eyelander
bonk + sandvich, respectively

and southern hospitality is ambassador and scrap, yeah, lol


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm getting quite a few new items. All except the Scout and Medic ones are going to the crafting line. Nearing my hat completion goal. I swear to *censored.3.0*ing God if I get the hatless Sports Shine for the Scout, I will uninstall the game.


I got the procedures mask, and I love it.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> yup.
> 
> also a few others, like crit a cola, scotsmans skullcutter, tribalman's shiv, gunboats, the homewrecker, dalokah's bar, I think that's it.  just the community items, I think.
> 
> bonk + kritzkrieg
> jarate + axetinguisher
> dead ringer + huntsman
> chargin targe + huntsman
> equalizer + eyelander
> bonk + sandvich, respectively
> 
> and southern hospitality is ambassador and scrap, yeah, lol


I knew about most fo them  but not about the southern hospitality and Sandman+ Scrap metal = pain train


----------



## Psychonaut

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup.
> 
> also a few others, like crit a cola, scotsmans skullcutter, tribalman's shiv, gunboats, the homewrecker, dalokah's bar, I think that's it.  just the community items, I think.
> 
> bonk + kritzkrieg
> jarate + axetinguisher
> dead ringer + huntsman
> chargin targe + huntsman
> equalizer + eyelander
> bonk + sandvich, respectively
> 
> and southern hospitality is ambassador and scrap, yeah, lol
> 
> 
> 
> I knew about most fo them  but not about the southern hospitality and Sandman+ Scrap metal = pain train
Click to expand...

forgot to mention that one.

pain train is so boss.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Funny coincidence; TravisTouchdown and I joined the same server, not having each other added.


----------



## SamXX

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> What the hell.
> I received the Gunslinger through drop.
> I don't want items I'm working on to be dropped on me before I actually finish the milestones for them ;-;


I got it too as a drop.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I cant beleive ive only just got a ubersaw O_O


----------



## AndyB

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I cant beleive ive only just got a*n* ubersaw O_O


I've got no milestones for the medics, yet I've had all the unlocks at one time or another.


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant beleive ive only just got a*n* ubersaw O_O
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no milestones for the medics, yet I've had all the unlocks at one time or another.
Click to expand...

So TF2 works on yo' PC?
DDD


----------



## AndyB

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant beleive ive only just got a*n* ubersaw O_O
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no milestones for the medics, yet I've had all the unlocks at one time or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So TF2 works on yo' PC?
> DDD
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant beleive ive only just got a*n* ubersaw O_O
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no milestones for the medics, yet I've had all the unlocks at one time or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So TF2 works on yo' PC?
> DDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

SAMwich said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell.
> I received the Gunslinger through drop.
> I don't want items I'm working on to be dropped on me before I actually finish the milestones for them ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> I got it too as a drop.
Click to expand...

Me too.

And my reaction was a resounding "FFUUUUU". But, thankfully, my NEXT drop was the *censored.3.0*ing Wrangler. Crafted them. God damn.


----------



## NikoKing

http://www.tf2items.com/id/nikomuch

My backpack.  I can go into some servers but for others I get memory crashes :\ .


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Which class is your main?


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Which class is your main?


you're not supposed to main classes. :V


----------



## Gnome

NikoKing said:
			
		

> http://www.tf2items.com/id/nikomuch
> 
> My backpack.  I can go into some servers but for others I get memory crashes :\ .


Why the hell aren't you wearing the hat?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/nikomuch
> 
> My backpack.  I can go into some servers but for others I get memory crashes :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell aren't you wearing the hat?
Click to expand...

It looks so much like the Ghastly Gibus to me.


----------



## AndyB

Now, with the loosecannon comic, we all liked the 1850 style TF2 yes?
Seems many others did too. Check out these Polycount pack thingys.
http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74716

Edit: Here's a picture if you don't feel like looking through that thread. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:
			
		

> Now, with the loosecannon comic, we all liked the 1850 style TF2 yes?
> Seems many others did too. Check out these Polycount pack thingys.
> http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74716
> 
> Edit: Here's a picture if you don't feel like looking through that thread.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


that thread consists of a pure breed of win and awesome.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, saw that earlier. Very cool stuff.

Finally found Bonk! Atomic Punch again, as well. Thank God.


----------



## NikoKing

Gnome said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/nikomuch
> 
> My backpack.  I can go into some servers but for others I get memory crashes :\ .
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell aren't you wearing the hat?
Click to expand...

I equipped it now  .


----------



## -Aaron

Finally crafted the Crit-a-Cola.
Effects are pretty cool.

EDIT: Just finished crafting the Southern Hospitality.


----------



## Psychonaut

I hate the scotsman's stovepipe.  if/when trading is available, it'll be my first hat to get the boot, for something reasonable.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Finally crafted the Crit-a-Cola.
> Effects are pretty cool.
> 
> EDIT: Just finished crafting the Southern Hospitality.


When I had Crit-A-Cola, I kind of liked it, but inevitably, the pistol proved to be more useful.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally crafted the Crit-a-Cola.
> Effects are pretty cool.
> 
> EDIT: Just finished crafting the Southern Hospitality.
> 
> 
> 
> When I had Crit-A-Cola, I kind of liked it, but inevitably, the pistol *Bonk* proved to be more useful.
Click to expand...

fixed that for you.


----------



## NikoKing

Wow, I got like 5 sniper achievements without even intending to do so :O .

Anyways, what's your favorite official map(by official I mean maps that aren't achievement based for example)?


----------



## AndyB

Maps... hmm, I've yet to try out any of the new ones.
But I mostly play on Payload maps, so it's mostly Badwater or Gold Rush.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Yes! i  have milestone 3 for every class but Engie and Demoman 


EDIT: MILESTONE 3 FOR EVERY CHARACTER! WOOOO (Caps are there on purpose  )


----------



## beehdaubs

Hightower and Upward are awesome maps.  Decent maps are Well, Dustbowl, and Coldfront.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Maps... hmm, I've yet to try out any of the new ones.
> But I mostly play on Payload maps, so it's mostly Badwater or Gold Rush.


sounds like I have a new payload buddy.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yeah Buddy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I don't care for a lot of the valve/stock maps, but the ones I like more are the payload maps.  badwater/gold rush are on most payload servers, I'm assuming.

I like cp well, if that's a valve map.  I don't know if that or the ctf version of the map is the custom made one :/

custom maps > valve maps, imo, if not only for the massive number of options you have/it opens up for you.

sawmill's pretty good/enjoyable. 




			
				beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Hightower and Upward are awesome maps.  Decent maps are Well, Dustbowl, and Coldfront.



I don't care too much for the new payload race map (I think that's hightower?), since it's kind of too flat out open attacking, imo.  I know it's asking a lot, and I hope I'm not being unappreciative, but having multiple stages to the payload race would've helped in it's replayability a bit.  the map got a little stale on the first server I played it on, before the server switched maps. (4 rounds, I think?)

but new maps is new maps, and anything = appreciated.  I don't care much for coldfront, it was the newest community/custom map to be added to the "official" maps, yeah?

I got dustbowl and gravel pit mixed up in my head.  what is this I don't even.  
I enjoy dustbowl, and the other one... the payload variant, even though it isn't really valve/stock maps, it's kind of the same.  kind of.


----------



## -Aaron

Baha.
I actually made a guy rage for the first time today.

Sniper:
"Lol I headshot u"
"lol I pinned you on the cieling"

I didn't mind it, so I kept playing. 

I see him again, and I successfully cut his head off with the Chargin' Targe and Eyelander, and he started swearing at me so much, you can barely comprehend what the guy was typing.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Hightower and Upward are awesome maps.  Decent maps are Well, Dustbowl, and Coldfront.


Hightower is my favorite of the two.

My two favorite maps would be that one (Hightower) and Gravel Pit.


----------



## Gnome

I like CTF Doublecross.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Whar are your guys favrioute hats for each class? For me its
Scout: Bonk Helmet
Pyro: Respectless rubber glove
Soldier: Tyrants helmet
Demoman: Fro
Heavy; Tough guys toque
Engineer: Texas ten gallon
Medic: Ze goggles
Sniper: None
Spy: frenchman beret
All; The rabbit one


----------



## AndyB

Hats.. hmm.
Scout: Troublemaker's Tossle Cap
Soldier: Tyrant's Helm or Soldier's Stash 
Pyro: Triboniophorus Tyrannus or Brigade Helm 
Demoman: Glengarry Bonnet 
Heavy: Officer's Ushanka 
Engineer: Engineer's Cap 
Medic: Vintage Tyrolean 
Sniper: Professional's Panama 
Spy: Fancy Fedora 
All: Bill's Hat


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Won't make a full list right now, but as for favorite of all time, it's a tie between the Pyro's beanie or the Scout's Troublemaker's Tossle Cap.


----------



## Psychonaut

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Whar are your guys favrioute hats for each class? For me its
> Scout: Bonk Helmet
> Pyro: Respectless rubber glove
> Soldier: Tyrants helmet
> Demoman: Fro
> Heavy; Tough guys toque
> Engineer: Texas ten gallon
> Medic: Ze goggles
> Sniper: None
> Spy: frenchman beret
> All; The rabbit one


scout - the only one I like is the batter's helmet, I think
pyro - dat brain slug D:  (I have the rubber glove, pretty friggin sweet)
soldier - soljur's stash, or the killer's kabuto
demoman - hustler's hallmark, all the way (yeaaaa)
heavy - heavy duty rag, or the football helmet
engineer - dunno, i guess the texas ten gallon
medic - probably ze goggles or physician's mask
sniper - bloke's bucket hat (get)
spy - the mullet
all - modest pile of hat, though I have the towering pillar


----------



## NikoKing

My favorite Valve map: Dustbowl
Favorite Hats:
Scout - Bonk Helm
Pyro - Pyro's Beanie
Soldier - Tyrant's Helm
Demoman- The 'fro
Heavy - Football Helmet
Engineer - Safe'n'Sound
Medic - Ze Goggles
Sniper - Master's yellow belt
Spy - Fedora
All - Towering Pile of Hats


----------



## NikoKing

Has anyone made a TBT server yet?  I'm just wondering, since I was thinking about doing so.


----------



## AndyB

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Has anyone made a TBT server yet?  I'm just wondering, since I was thinking about doing so.


There was one up at one time, but nobody ever used it.


----------



## ANDREW RYAN

Here's to the inevitable Wrangler nerf. It will _most likely_ be a reduction in the stat bonuses it gives, but unless anyone had a different idea for speculation, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

ANDREW RYAN said:
			
		

> Here's to the inevitable Wrangler nerf. It will _most likely_ be a reduction in the stat bonuses it gives, but unless anyone had a different idea for speculation, I can't think of anything else.


If all they did was take away the ridiculously powerful shield, I'd be a happy little Scout.


----------



## //RUN.exe

ANDREW RYAN said:
			
		

> Here's to the inevitable Wrangler nerf. It will _most likely_ be a reduction in the stat bonuses it gives, but unless anyone had a different idea for speculation, I can't think of anything else.


the shield will be nerfed most likely, nothing else until people start/keep *censored.4.1*.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ok why doesnt one of use make a TBT server, maybe we could even get that incredibly hard achievement "Buff 15 steam friends with the buff banner"


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ok why doesnt one of use make a TBT server, maybe we could even get that incredibly hard achievement "Buff 15 steam friends with the buff banner"


In reality, we should set up some competitive matches.


----------



## ANDREW RYAN

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ok why doesnt one of use make a TBT server, maybe we could even get that incredibly hard achievement "Buff 15 steam friends with the buff banner"


I see Valve has successfully created the illusion of achievements having importance.
protip: Achievement whore/seek to unlock them (preferably the easiest) until you get the class unlocks, and then stop caring about them.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

ANDREW RYAN said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok why doesnt one of use make a TBT server, maybe we could even get that incredibly hard achievement "Buff 15 steam friends with the buff banner"
> 
> 
> 
> I see Valve has successfully created the illusion of achievements having importance.
> protip: Achievement whore/seek to unlock them (preferably the easiest) until you get the class unlocks, and then stop caring about them.
Click to expand...

I have milestone 3 for every class and its still fun getting achivements besides it would be great if we could get the rarest achievemnet


----------



## AndyB

Achievements are still pointless, even with the milestones. As said before, just get the easy ones to get the early milestones to get the gear.
Adding to their pointlessness, they've added them to CounterStrike: Source and Half Life 2. You can get the endgame achievement in Half Life, without any of the others. Also, if you look at the stats... *Nobody!* has bothered to actually play the game after, it's only been these new comers.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Achievements are still pointless, even with the milestones. As said before, just get the easy ones to get the early milestones to get the gear.
> Adding to their pointlessness, they've added them to CounterStrike: Source and Half Life 2. You can get the endgame achievement in Half Life, without any of the others. Also, if you look at the stats... *Nobody!* has bothered to actually play the game after, it's only been these new comers.


Alright then but its my choice if i wnat to get achivemnts or not its sorrt of like collecting cards for me just a thing to do when im bored


----------



## -Aaron

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achievements are still pointless, even with the milestones. As said before, just get the easy ones to get the early milestones to get the gear.
> Adding to their pointlessness, they've added them to CounterStrike: Source and Half Life 2. You can get the endgame achievement in Half Life, without any of the others. Also, if you look at the stats... *Nobody!* has bothered to actually play the game after, it's only been these new comers.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then but its my choice if i wnat to get achivemnts or not its sorrt of like collecting cards for me just a thing to do when im bored
Click to expand...

Then go to an Achievement server?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achievements are still pointless, even with the milestones. As said before, just get the easy ones to get the early milestones to get the gear.
> Adding to their pointlessness, they've added them to CounterStrike: Source and Half Life 2. You can get the endgame achievement in Half Life, without any of the others. Also, if you look at the stats... *Nobody!* has bothered to actually play the game after, it's only been these new comers.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then but its my choice if i wnat to get achivemnts or not its sorrt of like collecting cards for me just a thing to do when im bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then go to an Achievement server?
Click to expand...

I have... but the achievement requires the people you buff with the banner are steam friends 
I just came to get help from you guys but if you dont want to help then its your choice

Anyway if we do have competitive matches we should probably  have limited engineers and the teams should be random


----------



## -Aaron

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achievements are still pointless, even with the milestones. As said before, just get the easy ones to get the early milestones to get the gear.
> Adding to their pointlessness, they've added them to CounterStrike: Source and Half Life 2. You can get the endgame achievement in Half Life, without any of the others. Also, if you look at the stats... *Nobody!* has bothered to actually play the game after, it's only been these new comers.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then but its my choice if i wnat to get achivemnts or not its sorrt of like collecting cards for me just a thing to do when im bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then go to an Achievement server?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have... but the achievement requires the people you buff with the banner are steam friends
> I just came to get help from you guys but if you dont want to help then its your choice
> 
> Anyway if we do have competitive matches we should probably  have limited engineers and the teams should be random
Click to expand...

It's not that hard, and it's not that we don't want to help you.

Go to an achievement server.
Ask someone for help with the achievement.
Register him/her.
Buff 15 times.
Thank him/her for the help.
De-friend.
Return the favor by helping the person with an achievement.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*Nobody!*
> 
> 
> 
> Then go to an Achievement server?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have... but the achievement requires the people you buff with the banner are steam friends
> I just came to get help from you guys but if you dont want to help then its your choice
> 
> Anyway if we do have competitive matches we should probably  have limited engineers and the teams should be random
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that hard, and it's not that we don't want to help you.
> 
> Go to an achievement server.
> Ask someone for help with the achievement.
> Register him/her.
> Buff 15 times.
> Thank him/her for the help.
> De-friend.
> Return the favor by helping the person with an achievement.
Click to expand...

Ooops i thought it was 15 people at once sorry


----------



## AndyB

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I have... but the achievement requires the people you buff with the banner are steam friends
> I just came to get help from you guys but if you dont want to help then its your choice
> 
> Anyway if we do have competitive matches we should probably  have limited engineers and the teams should be random


Hold on... when did anybody actually say "no Kid, we don't want to help you. Go away"?

As for the server, it wouldn't be a 24/7 one anyway. From what Niko said in the FH chat at least.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have... but the achievement requires the people you buff with the banner are steam friends
> I just came to get help from you guys but if you dont want to help then its your choice
> 
> Anyway if we do have competitive matches we should probably  have limited engineers and the teams should be random
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on... when did anybody actually say "no Kid, we don't want to help you. Go away"?
> 
> As for the server, it wouldn't be a 24/7 one anyway. From what Niko said in the FH chat at least.
Click to expand...

What i ment by "You dont have to help me" is that i wasnt trying to say "Please help me"

Edit: Im gonna make a quick server now
RAGEDIT: Ugh searchng for steam game updates, its taking forever


----------



## Psychonaut

just my opinion.. competitive right away seems a bit high-hoped, and I'd personally (right now, at least) just try to get better with solly/demo, before I jump into anything too serious business.

I like my mario kart seriousfag and snoipah free.

sadly, I haven't been on a mario kart server in a while, and engies probably ruined it 

also, (edit) I don't really care if I have achievements, I don't HAVE to have them, but they're very nice to hit every now and then (been getting a lot with demo, since I haven't really played him much) and I keep the big ones (chief of staff, pyromancer, a year to remember) on the hud, just to see how far I've come, respectively, since those are more or less lifetime achievements.

tl;dr, they aren't the game, but they're nice to have/add to the game nicely


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Someone get that damn server up! Set up a password, man, that'd be sick.


----------



## AndyB

It takes a little more work than you think. Than just "making" the server off the bat.
And if you are to do that, nobody else will ever join.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:
			
		

> It takes a little more work than you think. Than just "making" the server off the bat.
> And if you are to do that, nobody else will ever join.


Yeah, I looked at trying to do it for a while, but that *censored.2.0*'s too much to do for me.

I know, but we could take it off when we wanted. I think there's enough people that play here to get a few private 3 on 3 or 4 on 4 matches going.


----------



## Gnome

I know how to make a server, but I'm not going to. Because no one would use it and it would lag my computer.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gnome said:
			
		

> I know how to make a server, but I'm not going to. Because no one would use it and it would lag my computer.


DO IT, YOU SON OF A *censored.4.0*.


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a little more work than you think. Than just "making" the server off the bat.
> And if you are to do that, nobody else will ever join.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I looked at trying to do it for a while, but that *censored.2.0*'s too much to do for me.
> 
> I know, but we could take it off when we wanted. I think there's enough people that play here to get a few private 3 on 3 or 4 on 4 matches going.
Click to expand...

Again, it'd have to be from someone that has alot of time on to do this right. So that everyone can have a fair enough "share" of the fun.
What I mean by that is, that it isn't who is only on in the middle of the night, as I'll never get to play, (=[), and would just be a pain.


----------



## Zangy

i'd be so jolly if i could join one of your servers


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Just go to Create server thats next to find server then put in the details its easy...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Just go to Create server thats next to find server then put in the details its easy...


No.


----------



## Gnome

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Just go to Create server thats next to find server then put in the details its easy...


That's not how you make a server. :V


----------



## -Aaron

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Just go to Create server thats next to find server then put in the details its easy...


Make one for us then.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to Create server thats next to find server then put in the details its easy...
> 
> 
> 
> Make one for us then.
Click to expand...

Ok

Add: ThatGuyWhoLikesAchievemnts 
then join me the password is :TBT


----------



## AndyB

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to Create server thats next to find server then put in the details its easy...
> 
> 
> 
> Make one for us then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok
Click to expand...

Yeah, doing it that way will not let anyone else connect.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to Create server thats next to find server then put in the details its easy...
> 
> 
> 
> Make one for us then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, doing it that way will not let anyone else connect.
Click to expand...

Um why?


----------



## AndyB

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, doing it that way will not let anyone else connect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um why?
Click to expand...

Because you aren't making it off of an actual server, you're just playing it from your computer... which doesn't work.


----------



## beehdaubs

Creating a server is *censored.3.0*ing impossible.  Trust me, I've been trying to make one for the past year.  And listen servers usually lag quite a bit.  

But if somebody can successfully create a server, I'm always up for a professional heavy boxing tournament.


----------



## Riri

This is pretty late to the party, but I might as well add this. Steam community name is Sawrge, and here's the link to my backpack: http://www.tf2items.com/id/sawrge I try and play with a lot of different classes, but I'd really like to start being a better engineer, so I'll probably be playing that a lot.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

One more precious Refined metal... Then I can start saving my items, for once in my life!


----------



## NikoKing

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Creating a server is *censored.3.0*ing impossible.  Trust me, I've been trying to make one for the past year.  And listen servers usually lag quite a bit.
> 
> But if somebody can successfully create a server, I'm always up for a professional heavy boxing tournament.


This.


----------



## Psychonaut

192.168.1.67:27015  <- tee bee tee serber, maed bai me :3

anyone who wants to see if it works is free to, as I'm sure it isn't perfect.  I had one other random person join sometime tonight, and I've just kinda put a bunch of maps in and alternated between game modes/map types.  server limited to 12, due to my computer =/= only a server, and no password due to lols.  map time limit is 20 min, if you want more or less, just PM/say the word.

if it works (as i've only been messing around with it myself), it would be great to add on rtv/nominate capabilities, if anyone has any tips for that.  gonna look into beetle's mod.  any custom map suggestions are appreciated.  LOL PORT FORWARDIN GAEMZ

and, there was some steam forums post about fpsbanana being a virus, so don't go there for a while.  if the forums are to be trusted.


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> 192.168.1.67:27015  <- tee bee tee serber, maed bai me :3
> 
> anyone who wants to see if it works is free to, as I'm sure it isn't perfect.  I had one other random person join sometime tonight, and I've just kinda put a bunch of maps in and alternated between game modes/map types.  server limited to 12, due to my computer =/= only a server, and no password due to lols.  map time limit is 20 min, if you want more or less, just PM/say the word.
> 
> if it works (as i've only been messing around with it myself), it would be great to add on rtv/nominate capabilities, if anyone has any tips for that.  gonna look into beetle's mod.  any custom map suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> and, there was some steam forums post about fpsbanana being a virus, so don't go there for a while.  if the forums are to be trusted.


I'll see if it works  .

EDIT: Doesn't seem to be working for me :S .


----------



## Psychonaut

bleh.  isn't working.  disregard last post.


----------



## //RUN.exe

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> 192.168.1.67:27015  <- tee bee tee serber, maed bai me :3
> 
> anyone who wants to see if it works is free to, as I'm sure it isn't perfect.  I had one other random person join sometime tonight, and I've just kinda put a bunch of maps in and alternated between game modes/map types.  server limited to 12, due to my computer =/= only a server, and no password due to lols.  map time limit is 20 min, if you want more or less, just PM/say the word.
> 
> if it works (as i've only been messing around with it myself), it would be great to add on rtv/nominate capabilities, if anyone has any tips for that.  gonna look into beetle's mod.  any custom map suggestions are appreciated.  LOL PORT FORWARDIN GAEMZ
> 
> and, there was some steam forums post about fpsbanana being a virus, so don't go there for a while.  if the forums are to be trusted.


yeah, black internet.  don't even go to the site.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Just was playing a few matches with a buddy of mine, Andy, and Razputin.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Just was playing a few matches with a buddy of mine, Andy, and Razputin.


:3  razputin's pretty awesome, huh?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just was playing a few matches with a buddy of mine, Andy, and Razputin.
> 
> 
> 
> :3  razputin's pretty awesome, huh?
Click to expand...

Yeah, when I was blazing your ass with the Scattergun it was great!


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just was playing a few matches with a buddy of mine, Andy, and Razputin.
> 
> 
> 
> :3  razputin's pretty awesome, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, when I was blazing your ass with the Scattergun it was great!
Click to expand...

pipe bomb to the face was like "lol"


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just was playing a few matches with a buddy of mine, Andy, and Razputin.
> 
> 
> 
> :3  razputin's pretty awesome, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, when I was blazing your ass with the Scattergun it was great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pipe bomb to the face was like "lol"
Click to expand...

Yeah, me no like those thingies.


----------



## Psychonaut

tbt needs to do some teamstacking sometime, imo


----------



## AndyB

Polycount pack winners!
http://www.polycount.com/2010/07/15/the-team-fortress-2-polycount-pack-winners/

Edit: Holy *censored.2.0* I want that Fez!!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Crashing, too much damn traffic. C'mon, I'm too anxious!


----------



## AndyB

Fez! Fez fez fezfezfffffffffffffez! I seriously love that hat. God dammit.
Good packs though.


----------



## Psychonaut

holy mackerel!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Special Delivery! I am way too anxious for this to be released. I am SO *censored.3.0*ING THANKFUL that my class got picked.


----------



## Psychonaut

needs moar demoman.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I'm very interested to see what the Sniper's new dart gun will do.


----------



## beehdaubs

No Heavy or Medic update.

VALVE I AM DISSAPOINT


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> No Heavy or Medic update.
> 
> VALVE I AM DISSAPOINT


the mexican heavy looked pretty lolzy, with the taco/badge/hat.

I don't remember seeing anything for medic.. :/


----------



## beehdaubs

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Heavy or Medic update.
> 
> VALVE I AM DISSAPOINT
> 
> 
> 
> the mexican heavy looked pretty lolzy, with the taco/badge/hat.
> 
> I don't remember seeing anything for medic.. :/
Click to expand...

You had the Medieval Medic pack that looked pretty amazing.

See for yourself if you can find it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

The Spy got the stuff he needed the most- a new knife and another revolver.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> The Spy got the stuff he needed the most- a new knife and another revolver.


What about a cloak that lets you stay invisible longer depending on how many kills/stabs you have?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spy got the stuff he needed the most- a new knife and another revolver.
> 
> 
> 
> What about a cloak that lets you stay invisible longer depending on how many kills/stabs you have?
Click to expand...

That would not work, at all.

Plus, they already have 3 different watches.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spy got the stuff he needed the most- a new knife and another revolver.
> 
> 
> 
> What about a cloak that lets you stay invisible longer depending on how many kills/stabs you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would not work, at all.
> 
> Plus, they already have 3 different watches.
Click to expand...

True...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Can't wait to piss people off by slapping them with a fish.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

The page wont come up for me ;(


----------



## AndyB

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> The page wont come up for me ;(


Well yes, because of the high traffic it's going to be slow.


----------



## Psychonaut

I don't see why the spy needed another knife.. but I guess we'll have to wait and see what effects it does/has, eh?

also, tank buster = more damage to sentries, or heavies?  OH GOODNESS


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I don't see why the spy needed another knife.. but I guess we'll have to wait and see what effects it does/has, eh?
> 
> also, tank buster = more damage to sentries, or heavies?  OH GOODNESS


Maybe more damage/mini crits on 2 or more targets?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I don't see why the spy needed another knife.. but I guess we'll have to wait and see what effects it does/has, eh?
> 
> also, tank buster = more damage to sentries, or heavies?  OH GOODNESS


I'm guessing it'll be a bleed effect.


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why the spy needed another knife.. but I guess we'll have to wait and see what effects it does/has, eh?
> 
> also, tank buster = more damage to sentries, or heavies?  OH GOODNESS
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it'll be a bleed effect.
Click to expand...

That doesn't make any sense. It's called the tank buster... it busts tanks, not makes them bleed!
And to be fair, more damage to sentries makes more sense. 

Edit: Oopsy poopsy. I read that all wrong.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why the spy needed another knife.. but I guess we'll have to wait and see what effects it does/has, eh?
> 
> also, tank buster = more damage to sentries, or heavies?  OH GOODNESS
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it'll be a bleed effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. It's called the tank buster... it busts tanks, not makes them bleed!
> And to be fair, more damage to sentries makes more sense.
Click to expand...

guessing fabio is referring to the knife

what will the drawbacks be, no backstabs, and + health? :/

also, that new bleed effect is trippy.  TRIP. PY.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> what will the drawbacks be, no backstabs, and + health? :/
> 
> also, that new bleed effect is trippy.  TRIP. PY.


I don't see them quite taking away the backstab from the Spy. 
The bleed effects are annoying for Spies... know why? Well, because you're taking that damage, you can't cloak fully. And thus not being able to hide properly.


----------



## Psychonaut

the bleeding also effects my visual/movement/aiming... @_@  I think that kills me more than the actual bleeding damage

so these items are going to be implemented... next week/next thursday?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Saw this on Reddit, thought you might like it, Andy.


----------



## AndyB

I've had those in my sub box, waiting to be watched.


----------



## Miranda

I wanna play the next time you guys do!


----------



## Rockman!

Hey, have you guys seen this new mod?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOjlDM74LL8

It's pretty silly and looks like fun.
(Oooh ... I wants TF2 so baaad ...)


----------



## AndyB

Yes, I've seen TF2Ware, it's fun... but eh. I've yet to play it. I normally stick to Prop Hunt if I'm playing a mod. Even then I've not played that in ages.

Speaking of Rockman... Cornman and I saw a fellow Rockman today on some server. Jami was wondering if it were you. But with what you've just said, it couldn't have been.

Also, Miranda, you know you're welcome to come play. We'll find some small server for us all to have fun on, or if someone has got a server made by then.


----------



## -Aaron

So how do you enter these types of contests?
I have some cool ideas for skins and what not, but I don't know how to do them.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

This was a one time thing.


----------



## beehdaubs

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Hey, have you guys seen this new mod?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOjlDM74LL8
> 
> It's pretty silly and looks like fun.
> (Oooh ... I wants TF2 so baaad ...)


Garryware is a better version.


----------



## NikoKing

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Hey, have you guys seen this new mod?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOjlDM74LL8
> 
> It's pretty silly and looks like fun.
> (Oooh ... I wants TF2 so baaad ...)


The servers are only up for certain times of the day sadly D: .  They're usually full too which also sucks  .

EDIT: By the way, TF2 has been pretty low (fps-wise) on me.  Anyone have any suggestions besides autoexec.cfg, -dxlevel81, etc.?  I was also thinking about building a whole brand new computer instead.


----------



## Entei Slider

I got my first found hat today while talking about hats XD. respectless rubber glove I think is pure win. *Be jealous cornman BE JEALOUS >:3.*


----------



## NikoKing

I'm investing in TFC, and I'd like to know if anyone here suggests it.


----------



## Psychonaut

I think the problem with my computer being a server is custom maps being downloaded to the clients :/
which sucks.  bad. D:  something about the file size being greater than 15 mb, i think.  bleh.
so... I guess it works, so long as it's on valve maps/maps everyone has already?  bleh.

172.16.0.1:27015, if anyone wants to play around on it/test if this is true/what's wrong.
I'd recommend using the connect command in console, but the server is named The Bell Tree, right now.

any suggestions to the rotation/server, other than fixing the downloading/custom maps thing?

edit:  you have to connect from the server list.  server name is "the bell tree", max players is 12


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> any suggestions to the rotation/server, other than fixing the downloading/custom maps thing?


I'd say maps like Dustbowl, Badwater, Sawmill... maps that gernerall have a limit.

@Niko, what do you mean by suggest it?

@K.K... I hate you.


----------



## NikoKing

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions to the rotation/server, other than fixing the downloading/custom maps thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say maps like Dustbowl, Badwater, Sawmill... maps that gernerall have a limit.
> 
> @Niko, what do you mean by suggest it?
> 
> @K.K... I hate you.
Click to expand...

I mean like, is it a good game and stuff like that.  I'm thinking about buying it because I know for sure I can easily run it on my computer.


----------



## AndyB

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I mean like, is it a good game and stuff like that.  I'm thinking about buying it because I know for sure I can easily run it on my computer.


Oh, recommend. =P
Yeah, sure. It's an okay game... but, it's really weird looking back from TF2. Every class has a shotgun, the Sniper has 2 snipers... I'd say get something like CS, or DoD.


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I think the problem with my computer being a server is custom maps being downloaded to the clients :/
> which sucks.  bad. D:  something about the file size being greater than 15 mb, i think.  bleh.
> so... I guess it works, so long as it's on valve maps/maps everyone has already?  bleh.
> 
> 172.16.0.1:27015, if anyone wants to play around on it/test if this is true/what's wrong.
> I'd recommend using the connect command in console, but the server is named The Bell Tree, right now.
> 
> any suggestions to the rotation/server, other than fixing the downloading/custom maps thing?
> 
> edit:  you have to connect from the server list.  server name is "the bell tree", max players is 12


I'll test it again, and update the post if it's working or not.

@Andy: Okay, thanks  .


----------



## Rockman!

BTW guys, If I do happen to get TF2 then I'll tell everyone.

I think I'll be a Spy when I start ...


----------



## Entei Slider

I cant find the tbt server... My server search is soo messed up if I type in arena it takes me to prop hunt... is anyone elses this bad?


----------



## beehdaubs

TBT SERVER IS UP!  Me and Psychonaut are on it right now.  He got it up and running with no lag so far.


Want to know how to connect?
Either add this IP "172.16.0.1:27015" to your favorites (Go to favorites tab, add favorite, and enter the IP address)
-or-
Add Psychonaut or me on steam and we'll send you an invite through steam onto the server.  Get in here maggots.


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I cant find the tbt server... My server search is soo messed up if I type in arena it takes me to prop hunt... is anyone elses this bad?


try adding it to your favorites list, using the ip, or ask beehdaubs for an invite, or something like that.


----------



## AndyB

God dammit, I really wish I could play now.


----------



## Entei Slider

I'm comin to the server if its still open, be right there.


----------



## -Aaron

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I got my first found hat today while talking about hats XD. respectless rubber glove I think is pure win. *Be jealous cornman BE JEALOUS >:3.*


>be jealous
I got two hats in the first 20 hours I was playing the game.
Noble Amassment of Hats and Bonk Helmet.

I don't think I need to be jealous of you.


----------



## Entei Slider

Ok Beeh/phsyco whats yalls steam my ip add feature is broken... or something...
My name is doughnut77.


----------



## NikoKing

Is the server still running?  There's like 9 people on there, and over half of them don't even go to TBT  .


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Is the server still running?  There's like 9 people on there, and over half of them don't even go to TBT  .


yes.

gonna leave it up, if you guys want me to, i can only run valve maps, though.

slider, try adding to faves, from the ip 172.16.0.1:27015, then connecting from/through there.

so fabio, wanna edit the first post? :3


----------



## Entei Slider

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the server still running?  There's like 9 people on there, and over half of them don't even go to TBT  .
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> gonna leave it up, if you guys want me to, i can only run valve maps, though.
> 
> slider, try adding to faves, from the ip 172.16.0.1:27015, then connecting from/through there.
> 
> so fabio, wanna edit the first post? :3
Click to expand...

I already tried adding it. doesnt work.


----------



## NikoKing

Just got the Batter Up achievement.

@Rockman: Well, if you are going to get it make sure your computer can run it.  My computer isn't top notch, and TF2 isn't as much of an enjoyment unless you have a great computer.

EDIT: I say we do Heavy boxing next on the server  .


----------



## Fabioisonfire

BAD ASS. Good work on setting that up. Going for a walk on the beach, I'll be on it. And I'll edit the first post too.


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Just got the Batter Up achievement.
> 
> @Rockman: Well, if you are going to get it make sure your computer can run it.  My computer isn't top notch, and TF2 isn't as much of an enjoyment unless you have a great computer.
> 
> EDIT: I say we do Heavy boxing next on the server  .


I have a boxing ring map, problem is I can't let you guys download any custom maps due to a file size limit on my interbutts (sucks, i know, 15 mb max)

so for now, we're stuck with valve maps, but it's better than nothing, mirite?

if you guys want me to password protect it, I'll do that, just pick the pw


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Batter Up achievement.
> 
> @Rockman: Well, if you are going to get it make sure your computer can run it.  My computer isn't top notch, and TF2 isn't as much of an enjoyment unless you have a great computer.
> 
> EDIT: I say we do Heavy boxing next on the server  .
> 
> 
> 
> I have a boxing ring map, problem is I can't let you guys download any custom maps due to a file size limit on my interbutts (sucks, i know, 15 mb max)
> 
> so for now, we're stuck with valve maps, but it's better than nothing, mirite?
> 
> if you guys want me to password protect it, I'll do that, just pick the pw
Click to expand...

You can inform everyone to download the heavy ring boxing map before hand (I'm sure it's somewhere online) .  As for PW protected, I would stick with "tbt" or maybe something else.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Is the server not up?

I added information to the first post.


----------



## beehdaubs

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Is the server not up?
> 
> I added information to the first post.


Server is still up.  Me and 2 other people got off for the night.

If you wanna join just add "172.16.0.1:27015" to your favorites.


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Batter Up achievement.
> 
> @Rockman: Well, if you are going to get it make sure your computer can run it.  My computer isn't top notch, and TF2 isn't as much of an enjoyment unless you have a great computer.
> 
> EDIT: I say we do Heavy boxing next on the server  .
> 
> 
> 
> I have a boxing ring map, problem is I can't let you guys download any custom maps due to a file size limit on my interbutts (sucks, i know, 15 mb max)
> 
> so for now, we're stuck with valve maps, but it's better than nothing, mirite?
> 
> if you guys want me to password protect it, I'll do that, just pick the pw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can inform everyone to download the heavy ring boxing map before hand (I'm sure it's somewhere online) .  As for PW protected, I would stick with "tbt" or maybe something else.
Click to expand...

too easy, it'd have to be either an inside joke, or something random, something everyone knows/can remember easily

the bell tree server = tbt wut

I'll leave it up, so people can add it, but everybody's more or less left by now.  it's just valve maps, as said already.

and any suggestions/pro tips = welcome


----------



## Fabioisonfire

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the server not up?
> 
> I added information to the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Server is still up.  Me and 2 other people got off for the night.
> 
> If you wanna join just add "172.16.0.1:27015" to your favorites.
Click to expand...

It's telling me the server is not responding. And when I attempt to add it, nothing happens.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the server not up?
> 
> I added information to the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Server is still up.  Me and 2 other people got off for the night.
> 
> If you wanna join just add "172.16.0.1:27015" to your favorites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's telling me the server is not responding. And when I attempt to add it, nothing happens.
Click to expand...

try searching for "the bell tree" on the regular server list, it's on cp_granary now

I don't know what the problem is, other than my ports not being forwarded :/  sorry bout the screw up, but it should work after you fave it


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, I searched, still not finding it, man.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Yeah, I searched, still not finding it, man.


:/  then might be a good idea to take it off first post for a while, or edit about there being some messing around until it works until whatever the problem is is fully solved.

beehdaubs was able to get on, and a few others (along with some random people), so it works... kind of, but the problem about downloading still remains, not to mention that the ip will change when I move this weekend, but re-adding should be the same as adding it to begin with, and it'll probably be more stable due to internet being cable, not dsl.  or so I'm hoping :/

dunno why its only letting some people on.  bleh.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

IP fixed. It works, now.


----------



## Psychonaut

also, password is animalcrossing15pro, temporarily/until a better one is decided on.


----------



## NikoKing

Good News: The server's working, and is now in my favorites. 

Bad News: I'm getting a case of the post-update bugs (I can't even go into a server without it crashing D: ) .

Anyways, time for a question  .  What's your least favorite class and why?
Personally I'm not too big on Heavy.  He's just too slow and I like classes that require strategies and techniques, but Heavy doesn't have a whole lot.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I have to say scout i just suck at using him 
he seems weak against every other class maybe its just me.

I went into TBT server and the announcer said everything at once like this 
http://www.youtube.com/v/FiH7C4mBOyU


----------



## Psychonaut

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I have to say scout i just suck at using him
> he seems weak against every other class maybe its just me.
> 
> I went into TBT server and the announcer said everything at once like this
> http://www.youtube.com/v/FiH7C4mBOyU


you more or less have to be moving/jumping at all times, and know the map well enough to know where your double jump can get you to, and where all of the medkits are, since you'll need them all a lot. (medics are usually busy with other classes, especially if they're being pocket medics)

he isn't a direct-combat class, though he needs to be up-close to do his maximum damage.  which is why you have to be moving at all times, which makes it harder for opponents to hit you, while you know where you're going, next.

aiming with moving is a technique I've heard of, but haven't personally learned to use.  you more or less move left and right to move the opponent into your sights, instead of aiming left and right.  this means you only have one "variable" to deal with when aiming, while you are still moving, making it harder for your opponent to hit you.  or something like that.

I think the server is/was lagging later last night for whatever reason, people had ping ~250, but they could be connecting from some place in russia, or austrailia.  which obviously, is on the other side of the world, and a ping nightmare.  and the stats said something like 9 people were online max last night, which made me go like "wut".

I really would like to know if a person is from tbt or not when they join, so add Me, Razputin [PC], so I can tell quickly. (friends = tbt, not = wut)  thanks.

and again, suggestions to map additions/cuts would be fine with me, the server is for tbt, after all.

looking into putting a rtv/nominate plugin into the server though, but it isn't in as of writing, and still trying to understand/figure out what I need to actually change/add.


----------



## AndyB

Well now, after the polycount pack, we appear to have a new contest...
The"Art Pass Contest!", from TF2Maps.net.

"It's the ultimate accolade for a custom mapper; to have your work in an official TF2 map. Well, TF2Maps.net and Valve Software have teamed up to give ONE lucky mapper that opportunity. We've got our hands on an unfinished Valve map, and we need YOU to detail it! Think you're up to the challenge?" taken from the site below.
http://artpass.tf2maps.net/ for more info


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Cool, I'm up for new maps. And my least favorite class is definitely the Heavy. Slow, takes no accuracy or strategy whatsoever.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm up for new maps. And my least favorite class is definitely the Heavy. Slow, takes no accuracy or strategy whatsoever.


k, wat, and wat.


----------



## Zangy

I just unlocked the 10th class


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I just unlocked the 10th class


Get the *censored.3.0* out of here.


----------



## Riri

Oh god, you know you've been playing too much TF2 when you start dreaming about finding hats. I feel like such a nerd. Also, should be able to finally play today. Going to Future Shop to get a new video card tonight.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm up for new maps. And my least favorite class is definitely the Heavy. Slow, takes no accuracy or strategy whatsoever.


strategy is to think ahead as to where your opponents will be, since you're too *censored.3.0*ing slow to move to another area.

taking the high ground, being able to take advantage of your terrain, and having a medic/scout/partner class to back you up = huge win.

the only problem is, since you're kind of locked into your position, you can't be as much of a movement-oriented class, and as such, your use is limited to certain points. (can't get to medkits as fast as other classes, can't help/protect people miles away, etc.)

it doesn't mean the class doesn't have strategies, it's just worlds different from scoot/fast classes, which just require you to know the map and how to dodge/aim at the same time, more or less.  defense isn't offense for a reason, mirite

heavy = <3


----------



## beehdaubs

Anybody wanna get a game up and running on the server tonight?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Anybody wanna get a game up and running on the server tonight?


Yes, I do. I'm heading out to catch a flick and I'll be back around 10-ish PM EST, but I'll be on all night after that. I'm up for any maps.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im up for some matches

Warning to spys: I be spy checking today


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Anybody wanna get a game up and running on the server tonight?


server's always on, so you can idle/join if you want.

again, there's no custom maps, going to look for a workaround to that.

the server's stats/whatever/console window shows when there's somebody in-game, so his friends the simpsons might just pop in to wish them luck.  let's us wish him luck, too.  good luck, wiggum!

*fails to find a video of intro*

eh.  I'm good for whenever.


----------



## Riri

I dunno if I'm still up to playing as engineer. I'll be practicing with bots, but I think I'll be playing with the others more in real games. I really don't have a class I main, so I don't mind if you don't change the list thing, I just wanted to mention that.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Apparently theres 2 people in the server but i cant get in


----------



## Psychonaut

update:  gnome and I have figured out how to get custom maps to work, just have the clients have them before they join.

so, I'm going to work on putting them all into .rar's and on file sharing sites (due to file sharing sites having limits, and me being a cheap *censored.5.0*.)

the first post will/should get updated as the lists are made available, and I'll keep the custom maps off the rotation until the .rar's get up.

to add the maps, go to C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\psychonaut005\team fortress 2\tf\maps (change psychonaut005 for your steam user name/id) and drop all of the unzipped .bsp files in there, and it should work.

HERE IS WHERE I NEED YOUR HELP.

list what maps you want to see on the server, and if you want any kinds of mods (looking into rtv, through either beetle's mod or mani's admin plugin)

prophunt could happen, but I don't know how I would need to setup the server in order to make that happen, same with zombie fortress, warioware, anything else open source (dodgeball apparently isn't)


----------



## AndyB

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Apparently theres 2 people in the server but i cant get in


Think of location. The server no doubt in the US, and you in the UK.
Sure that _shouldn't_ change anything, but it's something to take into consideration.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I think it would be easier just to use offical maps like 2fort and gold rush

also the reason i cant get in is because apparently something went wrong while downloading the map


----------



## beehdaubs

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> update:  gnome and I have figured out how to get custom maps to work, just have the clients have them before they join.
> 
> so, I'm going to work on putting them all into .rar's and on file sharing sites (due to file sharing sites having limits, and me being a cheap *censored.5.0*.)
> 
> the first post will/should get updated as the lists are made available, and I'll keep the custom maps off the rotation until the .rar's get up.
> 
> to add the maps, go to C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\psychonaut005\team fortress 2\tf\maps (change psychonaut005 for your steam user name/id) and drop all of the unzipped .bsp files in there, and it should work.
> 
> HERE IS WHERE I NEED YOUR HELP.
> 
> list what maps you want to see on the server, and if you want any kinds of mods (looking into rtv, through either beetle's mod or mani's admin plugin)
> 
> prophunt could happen, but I don't know how I would need to setup the server in order to make that happen, same with zombie fortress, warioware, anything else open source (dodgeball apparently isn't)


MARIO KART!
cp_toys v3 i think
and i would also like to see that one payload map.  Cashworks I think was the name.


----------



## Psychonaut

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I think it would be easier just to use offical maps like 2fort and gold rush
> 
> also the reason i cant get in is because apparently something went wrong while downloading the map


read my post.

custom maps won't download, so you'll have to add them manually, as described in my post.

worth it.

also, mario kart is a definite.  not having it would be an insult. Dx

I was thinking more of heavy boxing maps (along with disabled weapon scripts, etc) and specific pl maps (cashworks and swiftwater both are great, and intended to be added)

again, the downfall of this server is the inability to let the clients download the maps automatically.  my post explains how to add maps, if you don't know.  it's worth it ;D

and beehdaubs, link to cp_toy please?  I don't have it


----------



## beehdaubs

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be easier just to use offical maps like 2fort and gold rush
> 
> also the reason i cant get in is because apparently something went wrong while downloading the map
> 
> 
> 
> read my post.
> 
> custom maps won't download, so you'll have to add them manually, as described in my post.
> 
> worth it.
> 
> also, mario kart is a definite.  not having it would be an insult. Dx
> 
> I was thinking more of heavy boxing maps (along with disabled weapon scripts, etc) and specific pl maps (cashworks and swiftwater both are great, and intended to be added)
> 
> again, the downfall of this server is the inability to let the clients download the maps automatically.  my post explains how to add maps, if you don't know.  it's worth it ;D
> 
> and beehdaubs, ]Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d1bujv6ur1v7sz5
> 
> I have the .bsp file downloaded from previous servers so I just uploaded it to mediafire.
> 
> 
> EDIT: THAT LINK IS FOR CP_WARPATH2.  SORRY!
> 
> The real cp_toys is being uploaded now.  Hold on.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Solgi wants cp_warpath2
He's told me to come and suggest it.


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be easier just to use offical maps like 2fort and gold rush
> 
> also the reason i cant get in is because apparently something went wrong while downloading the map
> 
> 
> 
> read my post.
> 
> custom maps won't download, so you'll have to add them manually, as described in my post.
> 
> worth it.
> 
> also, mario kart is a definite.  not having it would be an insult. Dx
> 
> I was thinking more of heavy boxing maps (along with disabled weapon scripts, etc) and specific pl maps (cashworks and swiftwater both are great, and intended to be added)
> 
> again, the downfall of this server is the inability to let the clients download the maps automatically.  my post explains how to add maps, if you don't know.  it's worth it ;D
> 
> and beehdaubs, ]Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d1bujv6ur1v7sz5
> 
> I have the .bsp file downloaded from previous servers so I just uploaded it to mediafire.
> 
> 
> EDIT: THAT LINK IS FOR CP_WARPATH2.  SORRY!
> 
> The real cp_toys is being uploaded now.  Hold on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free account, or unlimited upload?
> 
> all the custom maps I have add up to ~ 1 gig, which is too big for one file.
> 
> solution = break it down, or wat?
Click to expand...


----------



## beehdaubs

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be easier just to use offical maps like 2fort and gold rush
> 
> also the reason i cant get in is because apparently something went wrong while downloading the map
> 
> 
> 
> read my post.
> 
> custom maps won't download, so you'll have to add them manually, as described in my post.
> 
> worth it.
> 
> also, mario kart is a definite.  not having it would be an insult. Dx
> 
> I was thinking more of heavy boxing maps (along with disabled weapon scripts, etc) and specific pl maps (cashworks and swiftwater both are great, and intended to be added)
> 
> again, the downfall of this server is the inability to let the clients download the maps automatically.  my post explains how to add maps, if you don't know.  it's worth it ;D
> 
> and beehdaubs, ]Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d1bujv6ur1v7sz5
> 
> I have the .bsp file downloaded from previous servers so I just uploaded it to mediafire.
> 
> 
> EDIT: THAT LINK IS FOR CP_WARPATH2.  SORRY!
> 
> The real cp_toys is being uploaded now.  Hold on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free account, or unlimited upload?
> 
> all the custom maps I have add up to ~ 1 gig, which is too big for one file.
> 
> solution = break it down, or wat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using a free account.
> 
> And for all those maps, why not list them and we'll see which ones we want to keep?
Click to expand...


----------



## beehdaubs

Also, here is cp_toys

http://www.mediafire.com/?1v8510aqc1z5y47


----------



## Psychonaut

maps I currently have (I can add any you want, just link them)

and thanks, I'll add it to the server, but not to the rotation yet, as no one has it yet  

still going to be valve only until the maps get circulated.

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/2702/malazylazyman.jpg

not pictured, prophunt/zombie fortress, as lolcan'tusethem


----------



## Gnome

I got 2 drops on your server it must be good luck.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Had a bit of fun in that server i did very well at the begging but in melee only i was terrible
several weird glitches have happened

Aron went invisible as heavy

I got a item called discareded item that was apparently used by medic but then it turned into a southern hospitallity

Also items acquired today 
Southern Hospitallity
Reclaimed metal 

Items wanted
Scot's mans skull cutter
Chargin targe ( stupidly crafted it  )
Eyelander ( Crafted that as well :l )
Tribalmans shiv ( I need a spare dead ringer to make it )


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> I got 2 drops on your server it must be good luck.


I got a sandvich within 5 minutes of making it, and an ubersaw not 10 minutes after that.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

the drop tree might be a suitable name. :3



			
				KidIcarus said:
			
		

> Aron went invisible as heavy


it's probably just your end, aron.  I'll change it back after a while, to see if you still have this problem or if it was just a one-time thing.

looks like the lag is only apparent when I'm using the interbutts (herp derp) so it should be <100 if you're a texas local, and up to ~150-250 depending on where you are in the world.  sucks, but every server/internet providing service is limited by this, I can't really help location.

edit:  I just saw a massive spike in ping when the server had 10 people, jumping up to a massive 800 until a couple people left.

AWFUL NEWS.  but still, only 15-20 people on tbt play/have it, so the likelihood of having 10 people when the server gets password locked is kinda high, eh? (not counting event days, etc)

edit2:  I am a huge *censored.7.4* at server admining.  custom content should download now, going to test it with some maps.  this means 24/7 mario kart is more or less going to happen by the weekend.  BE PREPARED.


----------



## NikoKing

Last night I was testing out some servers and strangely enough all other servers worked except TBT's server.  I think I'll try later today though ;D .


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Last night I was testing out some servers and strangely enough all other servers worked except TBT's server.  I think I'll try later today though ;D .


your steam login is always failing.. :/
could be that


----------



## Gnome

this is a drop magnet.


----------



## AndyB

Gnome said:
			
		

> this is a drop magnet.


God dammit! And I can't come whore the drops.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a drop magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> God dammit! And I can't come whore the drops.
Click to expand...

The Drop Tree


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Okay, I'm home. Is anyone on?


----------



## «Jack»

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm home. Is anyone on?


I'm downloading the Mario Kart map. Very. Very. Slowly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Eh, I could never get into those kind of customs. I just like killing *censored.2.0* competitively.


----------



## Psychonaut

Jak said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm home. Is anyone on?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm downloading the Mario Kart map. Very. Very. Slowly.
Click to expand...

because I'm downloading them all to mediafire, so people won't have to wait so long.

the fastest to download is cp_toys, everything else is ~ twice the size.

and the mario kart map isn't the most up to date, so I'll be putting the new one up/on the server.

err... yeah... :/  sorry bout that.


----------



## beehdaubs

Are we gonna start anytime soon?


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Are we gonna start anytime soon?


the server is going to lag balls for a while (~250+ ping), due to mediafire upload gaemin

but it'll be over by tonight (estimated 2 & half hours right now), and the ]events[/b]

so what are we going to have, other than general tomfoolery? heavy boxing? pyro tennis?  arena nights?  empty server?  !

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Maps and their Mediafire Links (so far)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.mediafire.com/?y2dwog1lxo5g8lb - balloon race v2
http://www.mediafire.com/?nli2914h9gz514k - cp desperados
http://www.mediafire.com/?vo4cyw4182w4qpv - cp japan
http://www.mediafire.com/?gp8yvy2oq4ayt7q  - cp obscure
http://www.mediafire.com/?21h5hh5b047jad9 - cp roswell
http://www.mediafire.com/?2s80luqezd26za0 - cp warpath
http://www.mediafire.com/?1i2o35aukp19mfi -  ctf convoy
http://www.mediafire.com/?cbuq9t8qs61adst - melee extreme</div>

if something's happening tonight, I'll just add the rest tomorrow/when there's no one using it.  or probably just tonight while asleep.


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we gonna start anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> the server is going to lag balls for a while (~250+ ping), due to mediafire upload gaemin
> 
> but it'll be over by tonight (estimated 2 & half hours right now), and the ]events[/b]
> 
> so what are we going to have, other than general tomfoolery? heavy boxing? pyro tennis?  arena nights?  empty server?  !
Click to expand...

I'm thinking Heavy Boxing or we mess around on dm maps  .

Oh by the way, maybe you could use this map for some type of event :O .
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3L6-HN3gy9E'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3L6-HN3gy9E' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://sob.urdw.com/tf/maps/cdc_mario_land_ob2.bsp.bz2


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we gonna start anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> the server is going to lag balls for a while (~250+ ping), due to mediafire upload gaemin
> 
> but it'll be over by tonight (estimated 2 & half hours right now), and the ]events[/b]
> 
> so what are we going to have, other than general tomfoolery? heavy boxing? pyro tennis?  arena nights?  empty server?  !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking Heavy Boxing or we mess around on dm maps  .
> 
> Oh by the way, maybe you could use this map for some type of event :O .
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3L6-HN3gy9E'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3L6-HN3gy9E' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://sob.urdw.com/tf/maps/cdc_mario_land_ob2.bsp.bz2
Click to expand...

fukken added'd

I think.  it was a winrar package, right?

the rotation isn't going to be anything but valve maps until everyone has the maps (due to the awful download times/big files), but if you want the server to switch to a certain map, PM me here, or IM me on steam, and I'll change it (if at the comp)


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we gonna start anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> the server is going to lag balls for a while (~250+ ping), due to mediafire upload gaemin
> 
> but it'll be over by tonight (estimated 2 & half hours right now), and the ]events[/b]
> 
> so what are we going to have, other than general tomfoolery? heavy boxing? pyro tennis?  arena nights?  empty server?  !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking Heavy Boxing or we mess around on dm maps  .
> 
> Oh by the way, maybe you could use this map for some type of event :O .
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3L6-HN3gy9E'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3L6-HN3gy9E' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://sob.urdw.com/tf/maps/cdc_mario_land_ob2.bsp.bz2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fukken added'd
> 
> I think.  it was a winrar package, right?
> 
> the rotation isn't going to be anything but valve maps until everyone has the maps (due to the awful download times/big files), but if you want the server to switch to a certain map, PM me here, or IM me on steam, and I'll change it (if at the comp)
Click to expand...

Okay, sweet  .

Also, check out this: 
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jzKzRanmiGM&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jzKzRanmiGM&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.fpsbanana.com/mirrors/startdl/8690?path=http://fpsdl.piggy-ph.net/maps/177/kokiri_a2_2&sectionid=4916104&ext=rar


----------



## beehdaubs

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we gonna start anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> the server is going to lag balls for a while (~250+ ping), due to mediafire upload gaemin
> 
> but it'll be over by tonight (estimated 2 & half hours right now), and the ]events[/b]
> 
> so what are we going to have, other than general tomfoolery? heavy boxing? pyro tennis?  arena nights?  empty server?  !
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Maps and their Mediafire Links (so far)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.mediafire.com/?y2dwog1lxo5g8lb - balloon race v2
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nli2914h9gz514k - cp desperados
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vo4cyw4182w4qpv - cp japan
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gp8yvy2oq4ayt7q  - cp obscure
> http://www.mediafire.com/?21h5hh5b047jad9 - cp roswell
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2s80luqezd26za0 - cp warpath
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1i2o35aukp19mfi -  ctf convoy
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cbuq9t8qs61adst - melee extreme</div>
> 
> if something's happening tonight, I'll just add the rest tomorrow/when there's no one using it.  or probably just tonight while asleep.
Click to expand...

YES!  BALLOON RACE!  YES!


----------



## Psychonaut

@ balloon race, I added v2, not v3, due to personal preference (v3 is on the server, though, but not rotation)

what about wacky races?  (v2 i think?)

@ kokiri forest, that looks sweet, but the server he was playing the map on (lol link to a website) is old/not working, and I'm not touching fps banana with an e-stick, atm

I'll update with a post once I mediafire the rest of the maps, a first post update in spoilers would be nice, so people can find the maps easily

also, using the link that nikoking sent, it's a .rar, but works the exact same way once unzipped, just drop it in your maps folder.


----------



## NikoKing

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we gonna start anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> the server is going to lag balls for a while (~250+ ping), due to mediafire upload gaemin
> 
> but it'll be over by tonight (estimated 2 & half hours right now), and the ]events[/b]
> 
> so what are we going to have, other than general tomfoolery? heavy boxing? pyro tennis?  arena nights?  empty server?  !
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Maps and their Mediafire Links (so far)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.mediafire.com/?y2dwog1lxo5g8lb - balloon race v2
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nli2914h9gz514k - cp desperados
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vo4cyw4182w4qpv - cp japan
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gp8yvy2oq4ayt7q  - cp obscure
> http://www.mediafire.com/?21h5hh5b047jad9 - cp roswell
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2s80luqezd26za0 - cp warpath
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1i2o35aukp19mfi -  ctf convoy
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cbuq9t8qs61adst - melee extreme</div>
> 
> if something's happening tonight, I'll just add the rest tomorrow/when there's no one using it.  or probably just tonight while asleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES!  BALLOON RACE!  YES!
Click to expand...

I haven't tried balloon race yet, but I've seen videos and it looks so much *censored.3.0*ing fun  .


----------



## AndyB

The idea of having special event nights sounds like a great one at that. Now it just a matter of time to have everyone download the maps.


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we gonna start anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> the server is going to lag balls for a while (~250+ ping), due to mediafire upload gaemin
> 
> but it'll be over by tonight (estimated 2 & half hours right now), and the ]events[/b]
> 
> so what are we going to have, other than general tomfoolery? heavy boxing? pyro tennis?  arena nights?  empty server?  !
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Maps and their Mediafire Links (so far)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.mediafire.com/?y2dwog1lxo5g8lb - balloon race v2
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nli2914h9gz514k - cp desperados
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vo4cyw4182w4qpv - cp japan
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gp8yvy2oq4ayt7q  - cp obscure
> http://www.mediafire.com/?21h5hh5b047jad9 - cp roswell
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2s80luqezd26za0 - cp warpath
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1i2o35aukp19mfi -  ctf convoy
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cbuq9t8qs61adst - melee extreme</div>
> 
> if something's happening tonight, I'll just add the rest tomorrow/when there's no one using it.  or probably just tonight while asleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES!  BALLOON RACE!  YES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't tried balloon race yet, but I've seen videos and it looks so much *censored.3.0*ing fun  .
Click to expand...

it's basically snipers vs heavy/minigun spam 

and that engie exploit to place sentries on the boat




			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> The idea of having special event nights sounds like a great one at that. Now it just a matter of time to have everyone download the maps.


which is mainly only a problem due to crappy download speed from the server/my end :/  eh.

maybe a torrent could fix that up?  but then that'd take a bite out of the server's connection anyway, and getting it to 15 people is hardly worth the effort.  bleh.

and a note on that, melee_extreme and mario_kart are probably going to be the better "event"/irregular game mode maps, due to melee_extreme having a boxing ring, and mario_kart being hilariously awesome/heug/mario_kart


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of having special event nights sounds like a great one at that. Now it just a matter of time to have everyone download the maps.
> 
> 
> 
> which is mainly only a problem due to crappy download speed from the server/my end :/  eh.
> 
> maybe a torrent could fix that up?  but then that'd take a bite out of the server's connection anyway, and getting it to 15 people is hardly worth the effort.  bleh.
> 
> and a note on that, melee_extreme and mario_kart are probably going to be the better "event"/irregular game mode maps, due to melee_extreme having a boxing ring, and mario_kart being hilariously awesome/heug/mario_kart
Click to expand...

With that then, just have a date set, a time and so have a deadline to have the maps downloaded.

And yes, Mario Kart is probably going to be the best map to d<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>ick around with.


----------



## -Aaron

I'm going online now.
See you guys there, and hopefully, we can all add each other as friends 8D

EDIT: Backpack update. 
http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of having special event nights sounds like a great one at that. Now it just a matter of time to have everyone download the maps.
> 
> 
> 
> which is mainly only a problem due to crappy download speed from the server/my end :/  eh.
> 
> maybe a torrent could fix that up?  but then that'd take a bite out of the server's connection anyway, and getting it to 15 people is hardly worth the effort.  bleh.
> 
> and a note on that, melee_extreme and mario_kart are probably going to be the better "event"/irregular game mode maps, due to melee_extreme having a boxing ring, and mario_kart being hilariously awesome/heug/mario_kart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With that then, just *have a date set, a time and so have a deadline to have the maps downloaded*.
> 
> And yes, Mario Kart is probably going to be the best map to d<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>ick around with.
Click to expand...

i see what you did there.

bolded/italic'd/underlined the most relevant point.

so where'd that irc chat go, again?  




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm going online now.
> See you guys there, and hopefully, we can all add each other as friends 8D



it's on the cdc_mario_land_ob2 level, to see if it's any good/fun.  either be prepared for a (semi)long download wait, or add it using the link nikoking gave.


----------



## beehdaubs

8 users reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous)
Members: Psychonaut, Fabioisonfire, TravisTouchdown, NikoKing, gerardo781, random guy 


ALL THESE PEOPLE VIEWING.  LET'S GO TO THE SERVER


----------



## Gnome

have all the maps downloaded.


8D


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> 8 users reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous)
> Members: Psychonaut, Fabioisonfire, TravisTouchdown, NikoKing, gerardo781, random guy
> 
> 
> ALL THESE PEOPLE VIEWING.  LET'S GO TO THE SERVER


there, and there.




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> have all the maps downloaded.
> 
> 
> 8D


you grabbed the cdc_mario_land?

that's only half of the maps, due to the server being used atm, to reduce lagggg


----------



## AndyB

Have fun guys.


----------



## «Jack»

Gotta download the map, since i have no idea where to put the mediafire thing.


----------



## Psychonaut

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> to add the maps, go to C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\psychonaut005\team fortress 2\tf\maps (change psychonaut005 for your steam user name/id) and drop all of the unzipped .bsp files in there, and it should work.


^ this


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to add the maps, go to C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\psychonaut005\team fortress 2\tf\maps (change psychonaut005 for your steam user name/id) and drop all of the unzipped .bsp files in there, and it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
Click to expand...

On a Mac.

/puts up flame shield
'S almost done, anyways.


----------



## Psychonaut

Jak said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to add the maps, go to C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\psychonaut005\team fortress 2\tf\maps (change psychonaut005 for your steam user name/id) and drop all of the unzipped .bsp files in there, and it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a Mac.
> 
> /puts up flame shield
> 'S almost done, anyways.
Click to expand...

not sure, but shouldn't it be the same place, only however you get to your programs/hard drive? (first part, up till steam/steamapps)


----------



## -Aaron

Where the heck do I download these?


----------



## Psychonaut

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to add the maps, go to C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\psychonaut005\team fortress 2\tf\maps (change psychonaut005 for your steam user name/id) and drop all of the unzipped .bsp files in there, and it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
Click to expand...





			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Maps and their Mediafire ]http://www.mediafire.com/?y2dwog1lxo5g8lb[/url] - balloon race v2
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nli2914h9gz514k - cp desperados
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vo4cyw4182w4qpv - cp japan
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gp8yvy2oq4ayt7q  - cp obscure
> http://www.mediafire.com/?21h5hh5b047jad9 - cp roswell
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2s80luqezd26za0 - cp warpath
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1i2o35aukp19mfi -  ctf convoy
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cbuq9t8qs61adst - melee extreme</div>


that oughta be all the necessary info.

or, wait a hella long time and auto-download them from the server.  either way works, but downloading manually is faster.


----------



## -Aaron

I'm only gonna download CDC Mario Land because I honestly feel like playing Valve Maps.


----------



## Psychonaut

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm only gonna download CDC Mario Land because I honestly feel like playing Valve Maps.


perfectly understandable, but some of the cp and pl maps are pretty awesome, though the half I did are pretty much all cp.

cdc mario land is in nikoking's post somewhere, add it the same way as the others


----------



## Gnome

http://www.tf2items.com/id/roflSean

so I crafted my procedures mask and scotsman stovepipe and got a backbiter's billycock. and I love it.


----------



## NikoKing

Sorry for all of the crashing that was happening with me.  I'm playing TF2 with below average specs, but I'm found the source of my crashes so I could probably get it working tomorrow.

Speaking of tomorrow, we should try out that kokiri forest map I posted earlier in the thread if that's fine with PsychoNaut.


----------



## NikoKing

Well, I've actually fixed the issue (but I'll still get an occasional memory crash :\). Anyways, we should try heavy boxing tomorrow or like I said before, try out more stages.


----------



## Psychonaut

the reason I haven't already added the Kokiri Forest map is due to the threat that fps banana was to any and all users who visited the site, due to black internet.  if the threat is down/you have the map, upload the .bsp file, and I'll add it to the server.

glad that you fixed the problem 

heavy boxing/any "made up" game mode is very difficult to set up, if only because of random on-lookers/bystanders getting caught up in the game themselves, ruining the point of having it in the first place.  I'll put up a password before we get into setting up any events that don't involve killkillkill, due to anyone not joining from tbt is both taking up a spot (and contributing to lag) that a user could have, and is more likely to grief the people who are connected/playing for the event.

and yeah, I'm looking forward to heavy boxing. :3

the server shut down/stopped for some reason about an hour/two ago, I don't know why, other than too many people and it crashed, or something :/  which doesn't make sense, since 10 didn't make it crash and the max is 12..  I put it back up, but taking it down until I wake up, to upload the maps to mediafire faster  (because I got out of bed and had/have nothing better to do)

the server *might* shut down on it's own, for whatever reason, but if it does, I'll try my best to start it back up.  i shouldn't be down for too long, and there are plenty of other servers that are up for occasional/regular playing, the server will definitely be up 100% of the time when there's events/planned/scheduled things.  for now it's just for lols, more or less.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm going online now.
> See you guys there, and hopefully, we can all add each other as friends 8D
> 
> EDIT: Backpack update.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2


Oh soo your Aron and sweet backpack


----------



## Psychonaut

maps uploading right now/will be added by when you read this, except if they're not.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Maps *click*</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bodysho-Sniper Maps (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">4fort sniper
sniper jurassic a1</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Achievement Maps (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">achievement idle
achievement all</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Arena Maps (6)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">arena brawl
arena concord
arena devil's canyon
arena farm feud
arena goldtooth
arena pokemon</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CP Maps (17)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">cp aqua
cp black mesa final
cp blazewalk
cp desert fortress
cp_desperados
cp follower
cp gullywash
cp gydan
cp_japan
cp labor
cp lazytown lazynite
cp no mercy b1
cp_obscure
cp orange hd beta3
cp piratelife b6
cp_roswell
cp_warpath</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CTF Maps (6, one alternate environment)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ctf 1fort
ctf_convoy
ctf convoy (storm)
ctf dirtwork
ctf funhouse
ctf mercy b6
ctf morocco coast</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fun/Sandbox Maps, Highly Recommended to Download via Mediashare due to Size</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CYBERPUNK
dm mariokart2 b2v2
horbl hotel
billiards
boxing ring (stolen from some clan server, shamelessly)
melee trainyard
melee_extreme</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>KOTH Mays (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">koth garbage day
King of the Train (Final)</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Payload maps (13 traditional, 5 payload race)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">pl 2fort
pl 2fort multipath
pl cashworks
pl deadwood
pl donkeykong final
pl halfacre
pl industry a1
pl jungle
pl rivercrossing
pl swiftwater (also, frc3a1 and frc4, but thinking those are the same map)
pl trolltrain
pl universe
pl woodland final
plr nightfall
plr panic b2
plr vegas b01
balloon race v2 (similar to plr)
wacky races v2 (similar to plr)</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>"How To Install/Add to Your Game" - Windows Version</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1.* Download the maps (should be .bsp files) from the links, above
*2.* Locate your Team Fortress 2 map files folder, by default, it should be:
"C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\<user name>\team fortress 2\tf\maps"
if you installed Steam elsewhere on your computer, start with your Steam folder and work down, substituting <user name> with your steam ID in both cases.
*3.* Either drag and drop, or copy and paste the map files (.bsp files) that you just downloaded into the map folder.  If you choose to copy and paste the map files, you can delete the original files (not the ones in your maps folder), after you have them safely in your maps folder.
*4.* ???
*5.* Get on TBT's server and shoot at us! </div></div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>"Dear Fabio"</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">quote + copypasta = easy spoiler/map list updating for first post, btw.</div>

just taking a look at those, that's a lot, and I'm sure that not everyone will be able to have all of the maps downloaded, so by trial and error, the map rotation will obviously change.  the main hurdle is just getting the maps to everyone, and by having them all in one easy to find place (*hehm* fist post copypastaplz*), I hope that the deathly long loading times are alleviated (though a total of ~3 gigs is a lot)

of those, the largest (twice the size of cyberpunk, which is saying something) is plr vegas.  other than that, cyberpunk's size (80 mb) is about the biggest, and shared with a few other maps (mario_kart and horbl_hotel, along with cp_piratelife, pl_cashworks, cp_blazewalk, and a couple other, you'll be able to see file size when links are put in) and again, the server will auto download, but the speed is so pitifully slow that something of it's size (150 mb, approximately) will probably take you an hour or two, and lag the server for everyone else, so... yeah.  some of the arena maps aren't bad, the biggest being around 30 mb, but that's still around 10/15 hours of loading time, as opposed to 5 at most, when downloading from mediafire.

if you have the space on your hard drive, and the time to download all of the maps, great.  if not, or if you only know of a few of the maps and love them, just download them/post, saying that you absolutely love a certain map on the list (valve maps count too, though focus is on custom at the moment), and it will be on the rotation, at very least.  also, horbl_hotel contains a metric ass factory of *chan/memes, so you know, if you don't like that kind of thing.  I enjoy the lolzyness of the map, but I have yet to get it to work on the server, so it probably won't be played until I fix that. (it crashes the server, lol!)

rtv will be next, once the maps are up for easy download.

prophunt/zombie fortress might be possible, but I have no clue (as of yet) as to how to work out the specifics of the mods, or how to add them in the first place.  and rtv is usually helpful, so that favorite maps are chosen more often.  I would LOVE to have the cream of the prophunt crop on the server, as I love the mod.  zombie fortress is also a nice change of pace, if anyone knows how to get either of those up, help/protips/tips would be appreciated greatly. I have a chunk of maps I can put on the server. (I think I have all official prophunt maps, and most/a lot of zombie fortress maps)

how would you guys feel to leaving the server "public" until events, at which point a password would be implemented?  the limit is still 12, but I doubt it'll be used fully by us, and _team_ fortress is the game.  

anyway, post your thoughts/ideas, and I'll change the server accordingly, if I can.

'nite, all.  or morning.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I Crafted my firts hat its a stainless pot


----------



## Psychonaut

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I Crafted my firts hat its a stainless pot


gratsss   the soldier has some awesome hats, yeah?

also, beetle's mod is working, so I just have to configure it for our maps, and nominate, rtv, and some other functions (and new sounds, which will auto-download, not too big I think) will be there, totally changeable if sounds are annoying, etc.

tl;dr, rtv and nominate are there, almost working 100%, send me some awesome sounds for rock the vote, as the stock/default ones suck.


----------



## -Aaron

I don't see the TBT server up anymore :U


----------



## Psychonaut

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I don't see the TBT server up anymore :U


down due to uploading the maps.

turned it back on.  going to laggg, so you know.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Okay, what should I update on the first post?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Okay, think I got it. Also added a Mac how-to version for installing maps.


----------



## Riri

I should be able to play soon. I got the graphics card and installed it, need to figure out how to disable the integrated one now. Looking forward to playing with you guys. I've been practicing with bots and well...I suck  Oh well, hopefully I'll get better with practice. I haven't played too much lately due to obvious computer issues.


----------



## Psychonaut

Riri said:
			
		

> I should be able to play soon. I got the graphics card and installed it, need to figure out how to disable the integrated one now. Looking forward to playing with you guys. I've been practicing with bots and well...I suck  Oh well, hopefully I'll get better with practice. I haven't played too much lately due to obvious computer issues.


did it come with a cd/software?

that should fix everything up, or I could just have been really lucky :/

yes, that's exactly what was needed, fabio. thank you.   my bad for telling you to do that right now/then, though, as all the maps are uploaded to mediafire   I'll add all the ]All Valve Official Maps[/url]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bodysho-Sniper Maps (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">4fort_sniper
sniper_jurassic_a1</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Achievement Maps (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">achievement_idle
achievement_all</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Arena Maps (6)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">arena_brawl
arena_concord_b3
arena_devils_canyon
arena_farm_feud_b1
arena_goldtooth
arena_pokemon_b1</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CP Maps (17)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">cp_aqua
cp_blackmesa_final
cp_blazewalk
cp_desertfortress
cp_desperados
cp_follower
cp_gullywash
cp_gydan
cp_japan
cp_labor
cp_lazytown_lazynite
cp_no_mercy_b1
cp_obscure
cp_orange_hd_beta3
cp_piratelife_b6
cp_roswell
cp_warpath</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CTF Maps (6, one alternate environment)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ctf_1fort
ctf_convoy
ctf_convoy_storm_b1
ctf_dirtwork_b4
ctf_funhouse
ctf_mercy_b6
ctf_morocco_coast</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fun/Sandbox Maps, Highly Recommended to Download via Mediashare due to Size</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CYBERPUNK
dm_mariokart2_b2v2
horbl_hotel
billiards
boxing_ring_g (stolen from some clan server, shamelessly)
melee_trainyard
melee_extreme
cdc_mario_land_ob2(the .bsp/map file is inside of the .rar you'll get from the link)
kokiri_a2</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>KOTH Mays (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">koth_garbage_day
king_of_the_train</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Payload maps (13 traditional, 5 payload race)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">pl_2fort
pl_2fort_multipath_rc3
pl_cashworks_rc2
pl_deadwood
pl_donkeykong_final
pl_halfacre
pl_indusry_a1
pl_jungle_a1c
pl_rivercrossing_rc2a
pl_swiftwater (also, frc3a1 and frc4, but thinking those are the same map)
pl_trolltrain
pl_universe_rc
pl_woodland_final
plr_nightfall_c
plr_panic_b2
plr_vegas_b01
balloon race v2 (similar to plr)
wacky_races_v2 (similar to plr)</div></div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Someone come boxing with me


----------



## NikoKing

@Psychonaut, I'll upload the .bsp to my mediafire, and download those maps you listed ;D .

http://www.mediafire.com/?5938dy15e9uvwdg


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Pyscho we was trying to boxing but some sniper kept killing us :l


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @Psychonaut, I'll upload the .bsp to my mediafire, and download those maps you listed ;D .
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5938dy15e9uvwdg


thanks, and added.




			
				KidIcarus said:
			
		

> Pyscho we was trying to boxing but some sniper kept killing us :l



the problem is that it's a heavy map, but just for boxing, and I don't know (yet) how to restrict classes/weapons per map.  if I restricted snipers/guns/anything on one map, it would effect all of the maps, and as much as I'd love to ban the sniper altogether, there's plenty of people who use them (though I've still restricted there to being a max of 2 on any team )

I'm sorry, if you PM me on steam with his name/what he's doing, when he's doing it, I'll do whatever I can if I'm there.  which means kick/ban/admin hax in general.  sorry bout that.


----------



## beehdaubs

I'm going to the boxing server now.  

EDIT: Map switched to pl_trolltrain.


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I'm going to the boxing server now.
> 
> EDIT: Map switched to pl_trolltrain.


the server is lagging balls, as I forgot a few maps. (whoops)

trolltrain isn't that big of a file compared to others, which is why I switched it from plr_something or another, that aaron rtv'd it to and left :/ (loldownloadan) but boxing is probably better.  test out the nominate/rtv :3


----------



## Fabioisonfire

First post edited.


----------



## Riri

Yeah, I got a CD Driver, and I _think_ I set it up right. It kinda just stopped. The manual said it might require disabling the integrated card, so I assume it's that.


----------



## AndyB

I hope to get on and play some time this week via a friend. Not that I'll be on steam due to my computer now completely broken. :[


----------



## beehdaubs

AndyB said:
			
		

> I hope to get on and play some time this week via a friend. Not that I'll be on steam due to my computer now completely broken. :[


Now is your chance to get a completely new computer and eat teeny tiny baby games for breakfast.


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get on and play some time this week via a friend. Not that I'll be on steam due to my computer now completely broken. :[
> 
> 
> 
> Now is your chance to get a completely new computer and eat teeny tiny baby games for breakfast.
Click to expand...

^ excuse get

going to link to 10 more maps once they're finished downloading, and thanks for updating (again) fabio.


----------



## NikoKing

I might play in a bit, but right now I'm learning about Hammer and how to make my own levels and such. ;D .


----------



## Zangy

Yo dudes go on the server


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Who was that douche playing SpongeBob?


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Who was that douche playing SpongeBob?


random guy.

esc>mute players>wat?

also, new maps/]All Valve Official Maps[/url]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bodysho-Sniper Maps (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">4fort_sniper
sniper_jurassic_a1</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Achievement Maps (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">achievement_idle
achievement_all</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Arena Maps (7)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">arena_brawl
arena_concord_b3
arena_devils_canyon
arena_farm_feud_b1
arena_goldtooth
arena_mariobros <- a .rar file, unzip it using winrar and then add as usual
arena_pokemon_b1</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CP Maps (20)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">cp_aqua
cp_blackmesa_final
cp_blazewalk
cp_desertfortress
cp_desperados
cp_follower
cp_gullywash
cp_gydan
cp_japan
cp_labor
cp_lazytown_lazynite
cp_no_mercy_b1
cp_obscure
cp_observatory
cp_orange_hd_beta3
cp_piratelife_b6
cp_roswell
cp_science
cp_warpath
rats_tequila_b01</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CTF Maps (6, one alternate environment)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ctf_1fort
ctf_convoy
ctf_convoy_storm_b1
ctf_dirtwork_b4
ctf_funhouse
ctf_mercy_b6
ctf_morocco_coast</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fun/Sandbox Maps, Highly Recommended to Download via Mediashare due to Size</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CYBERPUNK
dm_mariokart2_b2v2
horbl_hotel
billiards
boxing_ring_g (stolen from some clan server, shamelessly)
melee_trainyard
melee_extreme
cdc_mario_land_ob2(the .bsp/map file is inside of the .rar you'll get from the link)
kokiri_a2</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>KOTH Mays (3)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">koth_garbage_day
koth_pacman_wtf_b2
king_of_the_train</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Payload maps (14 traditional, 5 payload race)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">pl_2fort
pl_2fort_multipath_rc3
pl_cashworks_rc2
pl_dbheights (dusbowl as a payload map)
pl_deadwood
pl_donkeykong_final
pl_halfacre
pl_indusry_a1
pl_jungle_a1c
pl_rivercrossing_rc2a
pl_swiftwater (also, frc3a1 and frc4, but thinking those are the same map)
pl_trolltrain
pl_universe_rc
pl_woodland_final
plr_nightfall_c
plr_panic_b2
plr_vegas_b01
balloon race v2 (similar to plr)
wacky_races_v2 (similar to plr)</div></div>


----------



## beehdaubs

Go to 0:48
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-sF90sa1AA

IF WE COULD GET THIS TO HAPPEN IN THE SERVER (WHICH I THINK IS PRETTY IMPOSSIBLE) I WOULD *** BUCKETS


----------



## NikoKing

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Go to 0:48
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-sF90sa1AA
> 
> IF WE COULD GET THIS TO HAPPEN IN THE SERVER (WHICH I THINK IS PRETTY IMPOSSIBLE) I WOULD *** BUCKETS


That would be amazing :veryhappy: .

Well, now I've learned the basics of hammer and such, so right now I'm just thinking what kind of map I'll make.  I'm thinking about remaking some SM64 stages, Banjo Tooie FPS stages, etc.


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to 0:48
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-sF90sa1AA
> 
> IF WE COULD GET THIS TO HAPPEN IN THE SERVER (WHICH I THINK IS PRETTY IMPOSSIBLE) I WOULD *** BUCKETS
> 
> 
> 
> That would be amazing :veryhappy: .
> 
> Well, now I've learned the basics of hammer and such, so right now I'm just thinking what kind of map I'll make.  I'm thinking about remaking some SM64 stages, Banjo Tooie FPS stages, etc.
Click to expand...

was just thinking that banjo-kazooie themed maps would be pretty cool to try/see

I'll look into that mod/stuff (something about letting scoot double jump, and restricting to bat, along with fast reload of sandman ball?  just guessing/assuming, or whatever, would have no clue how to implement it/create it)

scout being heavy made me lol.


----------



## beehdaubs

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to 0:48
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-sF90sa1AA
> 
> IF WE COULD GET THIS TO HAPPEN IN THE SERVER (WHICH I THINK IS PRETTY IMPOSSIBLE) I WOULD *** BUCKETS
> 
> 
> 
> That would be amazing :veryhappy: .
> 
> Well, now I've learned the basics of hammer and such, so right now I'm just thinking what kind of map I'll make.  I'm thinking about remaking some SM64 stages, Banjo Tooie FPS stages, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was just thinking that banjo-kazooie themed maps would be pretty cool to try/see
> 
> I'll look into that mod/stuff (something about letting scoot double jump, and restricting to bat, along with fast reload of sandman ball?  just guessing/assuming, or whatever, would have no clue how to implement it/create it)
> 
> scout being heavy made me lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I love that video.

Although doing that scoot infinite double jump, sandman ball only, final destination would require the use of some console codes probably.


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to 0:48
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-sF90sa1AA
> 
> IF WE COULD GET THIS TO HAPPEN IN THE SERVER (WHICH I THINK IS PRETTY IMPOSSIBLE) I WOULD *** BUCKETS
> 
> 
> 
> That would be amazing :veryhappy: .
> 
> Well, now I've learned the basics of hammer and such, so right now I'm just thinking what kind of map I'll make.  I'm thinking about remaking some SM64 stages, Banjo Tooie FPS stages, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was just thinking that banjo-kazooie themed maps would be pretty cool to try/see
> 
> I'll look into that mod/stuff (something about letting scoot double jump, and restricting to bat, along with fast reload of sandman ball?  just guessing/assuming, or whatever, would have no clue how to implement it/create it)
> 
> scout being heavy made me lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I love that video.
> 
> Although doing that scoot infinite double jump, sandman ball only, final destination would require the use of some console codes probably.
Click to expand...

which I'm guessing could be run on a per-map basis, similar to the class restriction stuff

just have to know what to add to make it run from the .cfg, and I'm too lazy to google it at the moment.

is there a final destination map?


----------



## NikoKing

Alright, now I've compiled a list of possible maps I could make (it's probably not 100% true, since maps are a pain in the arse to make), so you guys could choose what I should do:
A random, joke based map (i.e. MARIO_KART, Achievement servers)
A map from an old game (i.e. Mario 64 - pl_bomb-omb, Banjo Kazooie - pl_spiralmtn)
or something you guys would suggest other then my top picks.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I'd just make a good, simple CTF map. (a la 2fort)


----------



## NikoKing

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I'd just make a good, simple CTF map. (a la 2fort)


I was also thinking of doing something like that too, since it's 5x easier than any of my other choices .


----------



## Fabioisonfire

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just make a good, simple CTF map. (a la 2fort)
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thinking of doing something like that too, since it's 5x easier than any of my other choices .
Click to expand...

Yeah, I mean, it's simple to do, and you can make a genuinely good map with competitive value that way.


----------



## Psychonaut

an arena banjo tooie map that's based off of an existing fps segment/map would be great.  the aztec temple, or glitter gulch mines would be neat to play with/in tf2, if the work wouldn't be too hard.  not sure how it would translate to tf2, though.
I hadn't thought of spiral mountain, but wouldn't that kinda make everyone pushing leetle kart into sniper-bait?  pl_bob-omb would be cool to see, though, if the mountain was the last point or something (pushing from red bob-omb cannons, or something, don't know what you had in mind)

I HATE ctf.  such a cluster *censored.3.0*/stalemate in the base, once everything is set up.

if you do a joke/sandbox map, I think an animal crossing village would be fitting, if you felt like it/had anything you could do, design-wise.

anything is better than what I'd do.

also,
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Server Map List (rtv and nominate change the map)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">All Valve Official Maps<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bodysho-Sniper Maps (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">4fort_sniper
sniper_jurassic_a1</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Achievement Maps (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">achievement_idle
achievement_all</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Arena Maps (7)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">arena_brawl
arena_concord_b3
arena_devils_canyon
arena_farm_feud_b1
arena_goldtooth
arena_mariobros <- a .rar file, unzip it using winrar and then add as usual
arena_pokemon_b1</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CP Maps (20)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">cp_aqua
cp_blackmesa_final
cp_blazewalk
cp_desertfortress
cp_desperados
cp_follower
cp_gullywash
cp_gydan
cp_japan
cp_labor
cp_lazytown_lazynite
cp_no_mercy_b1
cp_obscure
cp_observatory
cp_orange_hd_beta3
cp_piratelife_b6
cp_roswell
cp_science
cp_warpath
rats_tequila_b01</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CTF Maps (6, one alternate environment)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ctf_1fort
ctf_convoy
ctf_convoy_storm_b1
ctf_dirtwork_b4
ctf_funhouse
ctf_mercy_b6
ctf_morocco_coast</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fun/Sandbox Maps, Highly Recommended to Download via Mediashare due to Size</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CYBERPUNK
dm_mariokart2_b2v2
horbl_hotel
billiards
boxing_ring_g (stolen from some clan server, shamelessly)
melee_trainyard
melee_extreme
cdc_mario_land_ob2(the .bsp/map file is inside of the .rar you'll get from the link)
kokiri_a2</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>KOTH Mays (3)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">koth_garbage_day
koth_pacman_wtf_b2
king_of_the_train</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Payload maps (14 traditional, 5 payload race)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">pl_2fort
pl_2fort_multipath_rc3
pl_cashworks_rc2
pl_dbheights (dusbowl as a payload map)
pl_deadwood
pl_donkeykong_final
pl_halfacre
pl_indusry_a1
pl_jungle_a1c
pl_rivercrossing_rc2a
pl_swiftwater (also, frc3a1 and frc4, but thinking those are the same map)
pl_trolltrain
pl_universe_rc
pl_woodland_final
plr_nightfall_c
plr_panic_b2
plr_vegas_b01
balloon race v2 (similar to plr)
wacky_races_v2 (similar to plr)</div></div>
^ updated/added like three maps

edit:  how did I spell temple with an i?  :/


----------



## NikoKing

Thanks for the suggestions guys  .  I might consider making a map if I have any free time on my hands and feel up for it.


----------



## NikoKing

Any events on the server today?


----------



## Psychonaut

I don't think there'll be any "events" of any sort, unless it's on-the-spot when everyone is in this thread (like a few days ago) or when something is planned/set up in advance, such as "lolhebbyboxing on x day".

I'm just going to leave it up, probably on mario kart or something, as long/often as I can, so just use it for whatever.  idling, messing around, whatever.

I would give admin ability/status to a few of you, but unfortunately, rcon is disabled, since the necessary ports aren't forwarded :/  bleh @ not knowing the password to my router.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I better play the *censored.2.0* out of this game while I can, because come the 27th, it's taking a back seat to Starcraft II.


----------



## beehdaubs

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I better play the *censored.2.0* out of this game while I can, because come the 27th, it's taking a back seat to Starcraft II.


Blegh.  I'm a fan of Starcraft and all but SCII really lowered my enthusiasm for the series.


----------



## -Aaron

I want to try my luck in modeling, so can anyone suggest programs for me to try?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better play the *censored.2.0* out of this game while I can, because come the 27th, it's taking a back seat to Starcraft II.
> 
> 
> 
> Blegh.  I'm a fan of Starcraft and all but SCII really lowered my enthusiasm for the series.
Click to expand...

ARE YOU HIGH?!


----------



## beehdaubs

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better play the *censored.2.0* out of this game while I can, because come the 27th, it's taking a back seat to Starcraft II.
> 
> 
> 
> Blegh.  I'm a fan of Starcraft and all but SCII really lowered my enthusiasm for the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ARE YOU HIGH?!
Click to expand...

ARE YOU?


----------



## Psychonaut

I can't wait till they give the 10th class an update.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Having good success with the Sandman, for once in my life. Need to learn how to not rely on it when I have it equipped.


----------



## beehdaubs

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I can't wait till they give the 10th class an update.


10th class is a huge concentrated clump of hats.


----------



## NikoKing

So, I've decided to work on a map, *ctf_mario64desert* . Imagine Shifting Sand Land from Super Mario 64 mixed with cp_egypt and tf2 basics and you get this map.  So far, I've only built the red spawn building though, but here's a picture of it:


----------



## Fabioisonfire

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better play the *censored.2.0* out of this game while I can, because come the 27th, it's taking a back seat to Starcraft II.
> 
> 
> 
> Blegh.  I'm a fan of Starcraft and all but SCII really lowered my enthusiasm for the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ARE YOU HIGH?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ARE YOU?
Click to expand...

Dude, no. I've been watching gameplay. It looks sick.


----------



## NikoKing

So far, so good for the map.  Anyone think I should include some secret rooms in the map?


----------



## Entei Slider

Anyone playing on the server at the moment care to add me so I can play. I just cant seem to find it.


----------



## beehdaubs

Crafted Professional's Panama by combining both my engie hats.  Meh.


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> So far, so good for the map.  Anyone think I should include some secret rooms in the map?


I think that it would just end up being time wasted, since it's a "serious" map, but I don't really care for ctf, myself.  secret rooms are always fun/nice to have, though.

how is the design going to be for the map?  as in red and blu sides are going to be symmetrical, or different, or what?

the server is named "the drop tree" if you're looking for the bell tree.

try opening console (to allow it, go to options > advanced settings > enable developer's console, then press the ~ key), and enter "connect" followed by the IP, (without the " " 's) and hit enter.  it should directly connect you to the server.

Dx  what engie hats were they?  I really wanna reconstruct my scotsman's stovepipe, but I don't have a spare hat to throw away, except the pyro glove.


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good for the map.  Anyone think I should include some secret rooms in the map?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it would just end up being time wasted, since it's a "serious" map, but I don't really care for ctf, myself.  secret rooms are always fun/nice to have, though.
> 
> how is the design going to be for the map?  as in red and blu sides are going to be symmetrical, or different, or what?
Click to expand...

It will be symmetrical, but I'm starting to lost the SM64 factor D: .  I think I'll just make an original map, then get to basing my maps off other gaming levels.  In fact, I'll probably do Spiral Mountain next (since it's easy for most tf2 standards.)


----------



## Entei Slider

Anyone wanna come to the bell tree server? I'm there along with some guy named wrigler or something... kinda gettin lonleh...


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good for the map.  Anyone think I should include some secret rooms in the map?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it would just end up being time wasted, since it's a "serious" map, but I don't really care for ctf, myself.  secret rooms are always fun/nice to have, though.
> 
> how is the design going to be for the map?  as in red and blu sides are going to be symmetrical, or different, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be symmetrical, but I'm starting to lost the SM64 factor D: .  I think I'll just make an original map, then get to basing my maps off other gaming levels.  In fact, I'll probably do Spiral Mountain next (since it's easy for most tf2 standards.)
Click to expand...

how is spiral mountain going to work?  starts at banjo's house, and the red spawn is grunty's lair or whatever?  I still think most of the team will be sniper bait, due to the layout, but I guess I'll have to wait and find out, eh?


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good for the map.  Anyone think I should include some secret rooms in the map?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it would just end up being time wasted, since it's a "serious" map, but I don't really care for ctf, myself.  secret rooms are always fun/nice to have, though.
> 
> how is the design going to be for the map?  as in red and blu sides are going to be symmetrical, or different, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be symmetrical, but I'm starting to lost the SM64 factor D: .  I think I'll just make an original map, then get to basing my maps off other gaming levels.  In fact, I'll probably do Spiral Mountain next (since it's easy for most tf2 standards.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how is spiral mountain going to work?  starts at banjo's house, and the red spawn is grunty's lair or whatever?  I still think most of the team will be sniper bait, due to the layout, but I guess I'll have to wait and find out, eh?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm thinking of either a payload or capture point mode.  If it was CP Blu would start at Banjo's House, and Red would start at the entrance of Grunty's Lair, like you said.  As for sniper territory, I think I'll add some type of barriers around the map, or just disable snipers.


----------



## NikoKing

My progress on ctf_desert_base  (yes, I changed the name  ) .
Red Spawn Room
Skybox (aka the sky of the map)
The sand (customly ripped from SM64)
Basic Layout

I'm going to take a break and probably work on it a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## Entei Slider

Anyone care to box? I used the tbt boxing map and made my own server for a bit since I was bored. My name is doughnut77 so just add me and we can box =D.


----------



## Entei Slider

*sorry about the double post but* in the boxing map you know you guys left spys allowed right? just checking...


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> *sorry about the double post but* in the boxing map you know you guys left spys allowed right? just checking...


I did that so a friend of mine & I could have a spy vs spy battle, thanks for reminding me.  I'll change it next time the server crashes/shuts down/whatever you wanna call it.

the server was lagging, which is why you made your own/played single player, right?  I was downloading stuff, since no one had used it all day, and figured the night would go just the same.


----------



## Riri

If anyone is interested in Alien Swarm, there's a hat you can get through an achievement in it. Apparently if you complete 2 co-op missions you'll get the Parasite hat for TF2.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I'm kicking some *censored.2.0* as Medic.

(Wish I could get Alien Swarm- Windows only.)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Now im definately getting alien swarm


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I'm kicking some *censored.2.0* as Medic.
> 
> (Wish I could get Alien Swarm- Windows only.)


and so the hat count is evened. 

though OS-based hats are kinda cheap either way, but oh well.

I didn't know it's out, today.  guess I better go get my hat.

the alien swarm game is free, right?




			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry about the double post but* in the boxing map you know you guys left spys allowed right? just checking...
> 
> 
> 
> I did that so a friend of mine & I could have a spy vs spy battle, thanks for reminding me.  I'll change it next time the server crashes/shuts down/whatever you wanna call it.
> 
> the server was lagging, which is why you made your own/played single player, right?  I was downloading stuff, since no one had used it all day, and figured the night would go just the same.
Click to expand...


heh.  just checked it, and it was reset.  I'm guessing you played it the other day?  all the classes are restricted to none except for the heavy.  if it still happens, tell me.

I'm probably going to convert the server over to source mod, instead of beetle's mod, since there's more attachments and stuff that you can use with it (prophunt, is a big one)
not sure when I'll do it, maybe after the move/sometime around this weekend, give or take a few days.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yes, it's free.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Those fan-made items look better then Valve made ones! :O


----------



## Zangy

Yo dudes who wants to play alien swarm


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Yo dudes who wants to play alien swarm


steam servers = fffffffffffffffff


----------



## «Jack»

Just need to get 3 more scrap metal for a hat!
Though I've probably hit my drop limit already...


----------



## NikoKing

Damn, I can't run Alien Swarm on my computer ;( . This is exactly why I'm planning on building my own computer soon.

Anyways, I've got 2 scrap metals, and trying to get another one.  Hopefully I get some kind of Engy hat.


----------



## -Aaron

Finished downloading Alien Swarm.
Hopefully it runs.
If it does, who wants to play with me 8D?


----------



## Psychonaut

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Finished downloading Alien Swarm.
> Hopefully it runs.
> If it does, who wants to play with me 8D?


if I had it, I would :/


----------



## «Jack»

Damn, no one on achievement servers wants to cooperate with me. Is not amused.


----------



## AndyB

so how about that Team SwarmTress 2?

Either tomorrow or the next day I'll see about getting on.


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> so how about that Team SwarmTress 2?
> 
> Either tomorrow or the next day I'll see about getting on.


New PC? 8D


----------



## NikoKing

Jak said:
			
		

> Damn, no one on achievement servers wants to cooperate with me. Is not amused.


I'll help you get achievements, if that's okay :veryhappy: .


----------



## AndyB

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how about that Team SwarmTress 2?
> 
> Either tomorrow or the next day I'll see about getting on.
> 
> 
> 
> New PC? 8D
Click to expand...

Do I look like I'm made of money?! 
I'd just be staying at Jackal's.


----------



## NikoKing

Update on the map:






The blue boxes are a skybox (basically the background of a map). I'm using the pipeline texture (which is a kind of night time sky).


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how about that Team SwarmTress 2?
> 
> Either tomorrow or the next day I'll see about getting on.
> 
> 
> 
> New PC? 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I look like I'm made of money?!
> I'd just be staying at Jackal's.
Click to expand...







would be a hella sweet room.  made of monies.

I'm halfway done downloading alien swarm.
just gonna try and connect with whoever's playing.  feel free to join me or whatever.

it'll be a nice change of pace, playing something not team fortress 2.

andy, I'll make sure the server is up for you tomorrow, if you wanna waste what little time you have to play, there   I might give my computer a rest, as it's been on/running the server for a good four/five days, but I'll keep it up for tomorrow.  just remember the direct/auto download times are awful.  really bad.


----------



## NikoKing

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Update on the map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue boxes are a skybox (basically the background of a map). I'm using the pipeline texture (which is a kind of night time sky).


I forgot to mention, there's 3 separate buildings right now, one of them you can't access so it's just for show, one of them is the spawn (spawn door will be there soon  ), and the other might be an intel room.


----------



## Zangy

Who wants to play alien swarm at like 7 am est tomorrow lolol


----------



## Entei Slider

Cornman64 is wondering if alien swarm is rated m, if it is he cant get it so I wanted to ask yall.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Cornman64 is wondering if alien swarm is rated m, if it is he cant get it so I wanted to ask yall.


I don't see a rating anywhere for it...


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornman64 is wondering if alien swarm is rated m, if it is he cant get it so I wanted to ask yall.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a rating anywhere for it...
Click to expand...

I doubt it'd be an M rating, and if so nothing terribad, it's just a sci-fi shooter.

@Psycho, if you want to rest your computer, that's fine bro. I don't even know if I will be able to get on... but if I am we can just play normally.

@Niko, the mapping seems to be coming along nicely for you. Keep it up!


----------



## NikoKing

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornman64 is wondering if alien swarm is rated m, if it is he cant get it so I wanted to ask yall.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a rating anywhere for it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Niko, the mapping seems to be coming along nicely for you. Keep it up!
Click to expand...

Thanks,  .  I'm predicting it will take me a week to finish this map, but as soon as it's done I want the TBT server to use it first, then I'll probably upload it on some map sites and such.


----------



## -Aaron

Alien Swarm is so fun.
It really is a Survival-Sci-Fi Shooter.

Also, Hat Trick, get.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

NikoKing said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornman64 is wondering if alien swarm is rated m, if it is he cant get it so I wanted to ask yall.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a rating anywhere for it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Niko, the mapping seems to be coming along nicely for you. Keep it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,  .  I'm predicting it will take me a week to finish this map, but as soon as it's done I want the TBT server to use it first, then I'll probably upload it on some map sites and such.
Click to expand...

That'd be sweet.

Also, *censored.3.0* you Windows users and your new hats.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> @Niko, the mapping seems to be coming along nicely for you. Keep it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,  .  I'm predicting it will take me a week to finish this map, but as soon as it's done I want the TBT server to use it first, then I'll probably upload it on some map sites and such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd be sweet.
> 
> Also, *censored.3.0* you Windows users and your new hats.
Click to expand...

You guys got earbuds so shush.


----------



## NikoKing

Oh sweet.  I just figured out how to turn ctf mode into a football game :O .


----------



## NikoKing

Well, after some more work I've figured out how to make in-game screenshots so you guys can see the lighting (although I'll probably change it in the final version).  So basically here it is as I'm posting it:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is the start of the spawn room.  I might add more lighting, but that's just if I change the sky lighting.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another section of the spawn room.  Keep in mind the lighting WILL improve ;P .</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is the spawn room from the outside prespective.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture4</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you note other early pictures of my map you'll see a ramp to the right side of the building.  This shows it off.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture5</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My possible secret building for the Red team, but we'll have to see in the future.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture6</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The intel building.  Due to the lighting it looks kind of hard to see, but it's your standard intel room.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture7</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bird's Eye perspective of what I have so far for the red side.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture8</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another prespective.</div>

Thoughts/Suggestions so far?  Map making feels much more faster now (I build about 3 buildings in 1 and a half hour, which is pretty impressive to my usual 1/4 of a building an hour) so I'm predicting maybe even in the next four days ;D .

EDIT: Okay, I improved the lighting so it's 5x better ;P .


----------



## AndyB

I fancy playing some today, so whoever fancies it... =D Invite me.
AtomicYeti


----------



## «Jack»

Crafted my first hat, and it was the Physician's Procedure Mask. I dunno what to think of it.

Should I try and craft it with my Soldier's Stash to get a different one?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jak said:
			
		

> Crafted my first hat, and it was the Physician's Procedure Mask. I dunno what to think of it.
> 
> Should I try and craft it with my Soldier's Stash to get a different one?


The Procedure Mask is sick.


----------



## «Jack»

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crafted my first hat, and it was the Physician's Procedure Mask. I dunno what to think of it.
> 
> Should I try and craft it with my Soldier's Stash to get a different one?
> 
> 
> 
> The Procedure Mask is sick.
Click to expand...

I dunno, I don't play Medic much. I'll give it a go for a while, and see how I feel then.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jak said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crafted my first hat, and it was the Physician's Procedure Mask. I dunno what to think of it.
> 
> Should I try and craft it with my Soldier's Stash to get a different one?
> 
> 
> 
> The Procedure Mask is sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, I don't play Medic much. I'll give it a go for a while, and see how I feel then.
Click to expand...

Even if you're not crazy about it, keep that *censored.2.0* until the trading system comes along, and I'll give you whatever you want for it.


----------



## Gnome

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crafted my first hat, and it was the Physician's Procedure Mask. I dunno what to think of it.
> 
> Should I try and craft it with my Soldier's Stash to get a different one?
> 
> 
> 
> The Procedure Mask is sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, I don't play Medic much. I'll give it a go for a while, and see how I feel then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if you're not crazy about it, keep that *censored.2.0* until the trading system comes along, and I'll give you whatever you want for it.
Click to expand...

I crafted mine.

hee hee.


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,  .  I'm predicting it will take me a week to finish this map, but as soon as it's done I want the TBT server to use it first, then I'll probably upload it on some map sites and such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd be sweet.
> 
> Also, *censored.3.0* you Windows users and your new hats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys got earbuds so shush.
Click to expand...

^

alien swarm is the *censored.2.0*.  played/cleared all but the final mission, *censored.2.0*'s *censored.3.0*ing intense.  this is strategic teamwork. dayum.

anyone who's up, just invite me if I'm not doing anything. fun game is fun.

also, so the map is halfway done, or its complete, or...?  looks like it's crazy finished


----------



## Blue_Jay

What kind of game is this?


----------



## Mino

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> What kind of game is this?


First-person shooter.  Multiplayer only.


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be sweet.
> 
> Also, *censored.3.0* you Windows users and your new hats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys got earbuds so shush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also, so the map is halfway done, or its complete, or...?  looks like it's crazy finished
Click to expand...

I think it's safe to say that it's probably 25% done, however after a while it gets easier to do (I literally just have to copy the red spawn and place it symmetrically across the map and modify some settings and that's it.)  I do want do add some details to make it look nice and such, so I'm predicting it could be 4-5 days or less if I get in enough time to do so.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Niko, can I get Hammer on Mac?

*censored.3.0* I love playing Medic.


----------



## NikoKing

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Niko, can I get Hammer on Mac?


If Source SDK is allowed on mac (which I'm 90% sure it can work), then you could.  The only requirement needed is just owning a source engine game, but you I know you have TF2 so it should let you download Source SDK.  Just go to tools in the games section to download it.  It comes with the hammer editor in it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, can I get Hammer on Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> If Source SDK is allowed on mac (which I'm 90% sure it can work), then you could.  The only requirement needed is just owning a source engine game, but you I know you have TF2 so it should let you download Source SDK.  Just go to tools in the games section to download it.  It comes with the hammer editor in it.
Click to expand...

Thanks. No tools are available on the Mac, haha.


----------



## NikoKing

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, can I get Hammer on Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> If Source SDK is allowed on mac (which I'm 90% sure it can work), then you could.  The only requirement needed is just owning a source engine game, but you I know you have TF2 so it should let you download Source SDK.  Just go to tools in the games section to download it.  It comes with the hammer editor in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. No tools are available on the Mac, haha.
Click to expand...

That stinks :O .


----------



## Entei Slider

Anyone care to box?
Or open up the TBT server XD.


----------



## NikoKing

Oh man, I am 60% done with my map (heck, I could finish it today by 2 AM possibly  ).

If you guys want new pics then just say so, and I'll provide them   .

So far here's what I've done:
Basic Layout
Red Spawn Area 
Blue Spawn Area
Battle Area
Intel Rooms
Spawn Triggers

Need to do:
Displacement
Place health/ammo packs
Add team specific doors
Improve lighting
Add cubemaps to each room (to improve quality of textures)


----------



## AndyB

Nice to hear it's going so well Niko. Keep it up


----------



## Fabioisonfire

*Unleashes epic hate on Engineer players*


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> *Unleashes epic hate on Engineer players*


Don't forget earlier, with the so seriously serious players on TBT's server.
I did lol when I'd see the ping go to like 700 on myself and Jackal XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire

It just pisses me off when I'm running around or I turn a corner and I get stopped in my tracks (and can't move) by a Sentry that eats through my 125 health like nothing, as the Engineer sits there behind it, whacking away.

FINESS. SKILL. ENGINEERS.

You know what sucks about Arena, too?

YOUR TEAM LOST. YOU WERE THE BEST PLAYER. NOW YOU GET TO SIT. NOT THE ONES WHO DID 0 DAMAGE.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> It just pisses me off when I'm running around or I turn a corner and I get stopped in my tracks (and can't move) by a Sentry that eats through my 125 health like nothing, as the Engineer sits there behind it, whacking away.
> 
> FINESS. SKILL. ENGINEERS.
> 
> You know what sucks about Arena, too?
> 
> YOUR TEAM LOST. YOU WERE THE BEST PLAYER. NOW YOU GET TO SIT. NOT THE ONES WHO DID 0 DAMAGE.


^ qft.

also, been playing alien swarm, so the server hasn't been up/I haven't been online.

my bad.    not like it's anything really great, what with the unexplained random 1000+ pings, and etc.

also, for engies, i think what you're supposed to do is ignore them, but they are hella broken, I'll agree.  something about TEAM in team fortress, but like that ever works, mirite?


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off when I'm running around or I turn a corner and I get stopped in my tracks (and can't move) by a Sentry that eats through my 125 health like nothing, as the Engineer sits there behind it, whacking away.
> 
> FINESS. SKILL. ENGINEERS.
> 
> You know what sucks about Arena, too?
> 
> YOUR TEAM LOST. YOU WERE THE BEST PLAYER. NOW YOU GET TO SIT. NOT THE ONES WHO DID 0 DAMAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ qft.
> 
> also, been playing alien swarm, so the server hasn't been up/I haven't been online.
> 
> my bad.    not like it's anything really great, what with the unexplained random 1000+ pings, and etc.
> 
> also, for engies, i think what you're supposed to do is ignore them, but they are hella broken, I'll agree.  something about TEAM in team fortress, but like that ever works, mirite?
Click to expand...

I would love to get 4 of us in Alien Swarm, I really enjoyed that when I was playing with 4 randoms. All doing our own part... great fun.

As for TF2, I like my bug hat... although it is the new Gibus. Wasn't doing too bad earlier, I had my moments.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just pisses me off when I'm running around or I turn a corner and I get stopped in my tracks (and can't move) by a Sentry that eats through my 125 health like nothing, as the Engineer sits there behind it, whacking away.
> 
> FINESS. SKILL. ENGINEERS.
> 
> You know what sucks about Arena, too?
> 
> YOUR TEAM LOST. YOU WERE THE BEST PLAYER. NOW YOU GET TO SIT. NOT THE ONES WHO DID 0 DAMAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ qft.
> 
> also, been playing alien swarm, so the server hasn't been up/I haven't been online.
> 
> my bad.    not like it's anything really great, what with the unexplained random 1000+ pings, and etc.
> 
> also, for engies, i think what you're supposed to do is ignore them, but they are hella broken, I'll agree.  something about TEAM in team fortress, but like that ever works, mirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to get 4 of us in Alien Swarm, I really enjoyed that when I was playing with 4 randoms. All doing our own part... great fun.
> 
> As for TF2, I like my bug hat... although it is the new Gibus Earbuds. Wasn't doing too bad earlier, I had my moments.
Click to expand...

fixed that for ya.  :3

I'd be game for some alien swarm anytime.  that game is the *censored.2.0*.  can't wait to be able to beat insane.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

We'll get it when the game is ported to Mac.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> We'll get it when the game is ported to Mac.


YOU JUST HAVE TO GO AND SHATTER MY DREAMS HUH????? DX

windows-only hat needs to be in the works.  something like a blue screen of death, maybe.  or a tie, ala those mac v windows commercials (forget the guy's name wearin the suit/is windows)

edit:  the hat must cause crash of tf2 when it is unlocked.  HUZZAH.


----------



## Sporge27

Haven't been on here in a while but 1st Alien swarm seems fun and fits in perfectly well with the starcraftyness I am too enjoy end of month 

2nd I like the hat 

3rdly, there was a time I was trying to make a map... it technically works right now, but it was left incomplete...  if TBT gets a server I may need to finish it   ctf_ghosttown lol


----------



## NikoKing

Well, I'm literally almost done with my map.  Now I just need to test it and add more details to it and it should be finished by tomorrow ;D .


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Haven't been on here in a while but 1st Alien swarm seems fun and fits in perfectly well with the starcraftyness I am too enjoy end of month
> 
> 2nd I like the hat
> 
> 3rdly, there was a time I was trying to make a map... it technically works right now, but it was left incomplete...  if TBT gets a server I may need to finish it   ctf_ghosttown lol


We have a server... talk to Psycho about it all.


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been on here in a while but 1st Alien swarm seems fun and fits in perfectly well with the starcraftyness I am too enjoy end of month
> 
> 2nd I like the hat
> 
> 3rdly, there was a time I was trying to make a map... it technically works right now, but it was left incomplete...  if TBT gets a server I may need to finish it   ctf_ghosttown lol
> 
> 
> 
> We have a server... talk to Psycho about it all.
Click to expand...

sigh... I was just skimming but it sounded like Niko was going to set one up or something....


----------



## NikoKing

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been on here in a while but 1st Alien swarm seems fun and fits in perfectly well with the starcraftyness I am too enjoy end of month
> 
> 2nd I like the hat
> 
> 3rdly, there was a time I was trying to make a map... it technically works right now, but it was left incomplete...  if TBT gets a server I may need to finish it   ctf_ghosttown lol
> 
> 
> 
> We have a server... talk to Psycho about it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh... I was just skimming but it sounded like Niko was going to set one up or something....
Click to expand...

I was planning on doing it, but then Psycho made one.


----------



## Psychonaut

it's more or less a "it'll be up when people use it/there's a reason for it to be up" server, that's just my computer running the valve/half life dedicated server..  

but it works, and so long as there isn't more than 8 or so people, it doesn't lag.  after 8, it gets pretty bad, sadly... D:

or maybe it's just in random spurts.  haven't been able to really test yet, I guess.  8/9 seems about the limit, though, for some reason.


----------



## NikoKing

Bad News: I haven't worked on the map at all today (I needed a break)

Good News: I could probably finish it tomorrow.


----------



## NikoKing

Anyways, after this map I'll probably get into map making (it is quite fun although tedious), but what do you guys want me to do next? I want to remake some type of level from say, a N64 game.  Give me suggestions from most games (except Golden Eye, someone's pretty much made a mod remake of Golden Eye).


----------



## Hiro

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Anyways, after this map I'll probably get into map making (it is quite fun although tedious), but what do you guys want me to do next? I want to remake some type of level from say, a N64 game.  Give me suggestions from most games (except Golden Eye, someone's pretty much made a mod remake of Golden Eye).


Uhh, Super Smash Brothers 64 Kirby's stage?


----------



## AndyB

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Anyways, after this map I'll probably get into map making (it is quite fun although tedious), but what do you guys want me to do next? I want to remake some type of level from say, a N64 game.  Give me suggestions from most games (except Golden Eye, someone's pretty much made a mod remake of Golden Eye).


I'm trying to think of what would make a good and fair map.
As it was suggested previously, what about Spiral Mountain? And it be either CP or a Payload map.
Hell, map even lower the size of the mountain, make the top flat, add a point... KOTH. And the moat would be big enough to have most airblasted/exploded into. You'd have to adjust the spawns for that. Also, if I have a new computer soon enough, I could help.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I went on the ps3 version of the game for a laugh and the players are incredibly stupid
1. The spys dont even use there revolver they just facestab
2. People seem to forget that i have a sentry up
3. Other engineers will build right next too your sentry 
4. Most of the time your team mates have glicthed out the map and you loose
5.A soldier was like "Duuh theres a medic ill just ignore him" then i killed him...


----------



## AndyB

You were on a console version... of course people are going to be terrible.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> You were on a console version... of course people are going to be terrible.


Yeah i know most of them play like they only just got the game


----------



## Psychonaut

as I said earlier... one of banjo-tooie's fps sections would be interesting to see, at very least.  arena map of course, but still.

I can just imagine how many sentries/spies would be in all those hallways.  *shudder*

as I said before, spiral mountain would make blu sniper bait, hardcore.  also, direct vertical = easy sticky/rocket spamming, and spiral mountain as-is kind of leaves a lot to be hoped for in terms of alternate paths around/through enemy encampments/setups.  see pl_upward for some awesome (imo) alternate routes that don't go too far off course.  <3 that map.

maybe tunnels, alternate doors from spawn (so spawncamping =/= happening)  and a much larger scale than I'm thinking the map will be.  maybe move red's spawn as the level progresses, ending up with grunty's lair as the last.  i dunno.  just ideas.

andy, you need to get cho self a new comp.  D:


----------



## Sporge27

hmm stupid people... aren't there just as any of those on PC?

Either way, face stabbing isn't that stupid so long as it was just a failed back stab, tis a failure, but more accidental than stupid... so unless you mean they took out their knife and charged at you with it as a fully visible spy...that would be dumb.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> hmm stupid people... aren't there just as any of those on PC?
> 
> Either way, face stabbing isn't that stupid so long as it was just a failed back stab, tis a failure, but more accidental than stupid... so unless you mean they took out their knife and charged at you with it as a fully visible spy...that would be dumb.


Well its like this 
You could be walking along and then bump into a spy he will facestab you then just run away 
He could of just pulled out his revolver then shoot at you while retreating


----------



## Gnome

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were on a console version... of course people are going to be terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know most of them play like they only just got the game
Click to expand...

or maybe because hurrdurr it's 2 years out of date?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I could probably go onto the console as Scout and do awesome. (Even though I might miss the Sandman a bit.)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Gnome said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were on a console version... of course people are going to be terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know most of them play like they only just got the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or maybe because hurrdurr it's 2 years out of date?
Click to expand...

Soo because the game is 2 years old it causes everyone to play badly?


----------



## Gnome

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were on a console version... of course people are going to be terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know most of them play like they only just got the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or maybe because hurrdurr it's 2 years out of date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soo because the game is 2 years old it causes everyone to play badly?
Click to expand...

No, you're just used to updates and patches.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

WHAT THE *censored.3.0*.

I just found 3 Bonk! Atomic Punch's in a row.


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe because hurrdurr it's 2 years out of date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soo because the game is 2 years old it causes everyone to play badly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just used to updates and patches.
Click to expand...

no, it's because everyone who cares about the game got wise that the console versions aren't supported, and have lots of bugs (such as facestabs, and engies setting up behind boundaries, just off the top of my head) that are (mostly) all fixed on the pc version.

may I suggest looking up the countless griefing videos, based/recorded on the console versions?

also, craft them, and keep the last.  :3


----------



## NikoKing

AndyB said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, after this map I'll probably get into map making (it is quite fun although tedious), but what do you guys want me to do next? I want to remake some type of level from say, a N64 game.  Give me suggestions from most games (except Golden Eye, someone's pretty much made a mod remake of Golden Eye).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to think of what would make a good and fair map.
> As it was suggested previously, what about Spiral Mountain? And it be either CP or a Payload map.
> Hell, map even lower the size of the mountain, make the top flat, add a point... KOTH. And the moat would be big enough to have most airblasted/exploded into. You'd have to adjust the spawns for that. Also, if I have a new computer soon enough, I could help.
Click to expand...

Ah, the KOTH idea sounds interesting :O .

@Kid Icarus:  Yeah, I sometimes play the console version and experience some mediocre people.


----------



## NikoKing

Updated Pictures will come out tomorrow, sorry for holding back on finishing the map (I mainly just want a break from the map making).


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> WHAT THE *censored.3.0*.
> 
> I just found 3 Bonk! Atomic Punch's in a row.


Try get a batters helemt


----------



## Riri

Well, I think I've figure out how to make the goddamn video card work. I should be able to play tonight if anyone else will be on. Also, 69th page


----------



## «Jack»

Next time I craft a hat, I'm doing a class token hat craft so I don't end up with something I don't want. Which of these 3 classes would you guys say have the best hats?
Spy
Engi
Pyro


----------



## NikoKing

Jak said:
			
		

> Next time I craft a hat, I'm doing a class token hat craft so I don't end up with something I don't want. Which of these 3 classes would you guys say have the best hats?
> Spy
> Engi
> Pyro


If I were to say one of those classes (although those 3 have pretty awesome hats) I would have to say Pyro.


----------



## Gnome

Jak said:
			
		

> Next time I craft a hat, I'm doing a class token hat craft so I don't end up with something I don't want. Which of these 3 classes would you guys say have the best hats?
> Spy
> Engi
> Pyro


Pyro.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I play;
*
Scout
Soldier
Pyro* I love these classes!
*Heavy* Starting to use a little more it's his lack of range that makes me iffy.
*Medic
Engineer
Spy* I like these classes, I just don't use them a ton.
*Demoman
Sniper* These classes can be taken outta the game for all I care. 

Put me up as Medic since nobody else is.


----------



## NikoKing

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I play;
> *
> Scout
> Soldier
> Pyro* I love these classes!
> *Heavy* Starting to use a little more it's his lack of range that makes me iffy.
> *Medic
> Engineer
> Spy* I like these classes, I just don't use them a ton.
> *Demoman
> Sniper* These classes can be taken outta the game for all I care.


Demoman's kind of useful, but you are right about Sniper  .


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

NikoKing said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play;
> *
> Scout
> Soldier
> Pyro* I love these classes!
> *Heavy* Starting to use a little more it's his lack of range that makes me iffy.
> *Medic
> Engineer
> Spy* I like these classes, I just don't use them a ton.
> *Demoman
> Sniper* These classes can be taken outta the game for all I care.
> 
> 
> 
> Demoman's kind of useful, but you are right about Sniper  .
Click to expand...

IMO the demo takes a lot of patience and skill, to use well. Something I just don't have for a video game.


----------



## NikoKing

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play;
> *
> Scout
> Soldier
> Pyro* I love these classes!
> *Heavy* Starting to use a little more it's his lack of range that makes me iffy.
> *Medic
> Engineer
> Spy* I like these classes, I just don't use them a ton.
> *Demoman
> Sniper* These classes can be taken outta the game for all I care.
> 
> 
> 
> Demoman's kind of useful, but you are right about Sniper  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the demo takes a lot of patience and skill, to use well. Something I just don't have for a video game.
Click to expand...

That's also true. Demoman does take a lot of getting used to, even I kind of suck with him  .


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

For Jak:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My thoughts</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## «Jack»

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> For Jak:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My thoughts</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Kinda my thoughts as well. Spy has 1-2 good hats, but I dunno if it's worth the risk of getting something *censored.2.0*ty. So I can't decide between Engi and Pyro. It'll probably end up just being whichever class I get enough items for a class token first.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Jak said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Jak:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My thoughts</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda my thoughts as well. Spy has 1-2 good hats, but I dunno if it's worth the risk of getting something *censored.2.0*ty. So I can't decide between Engi and Pyro. It'll probably end up just being whichever class I get enough items for a class token first.
Click to expand...

I'd pass on Spy too.

Which do you play more Pyro or Engi I mean the class you use more, the more you'll see the hat.


----------



## Gnome

You guys think the demo takes skill? Maybe melee demo but regular doesn't, just spam grenades and air-detonate stickies a lot.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Gnome said:
			
		

> You guys think the demo takes skill? Maybe melee demo but regular doesn't, just spam grenades and air-detonate stickies a lot.


But that's like noob tubing in MW2 takes no skill and isn't fun imo.


----------



## Gnome

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think the demo takes skill? Maybe melee demo but regular doesn't, just spam grenades and air-detonate stickies a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> But that's like noob tubing in MW2 takes no skill and isn't fun imo.
Click to expand...

and that's half of demoman, so what niko/you said about the demo taking skill isn't really entirely true.

also switch me to Spy.


----------



## AndyB

To Jak, out of the 3 classes mentioned, I reckon the Pyro has the best hats. I'd be happy with any of them. 
Engy, hatless and the Mining Light, I don't like... the rest are fine.
Spy, anything but the wig and I'm fine.


----------



## «Jack»

Fabio! Neccesito un update!
My Backpack

And switch me to Spy.


----------



## AndyB

<_________<
...people switching to Spy, pffft I say, pffttttt.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> <_________<
> ...people switching to Spy, pffft I say, pffttttt.


Wat.

I just haven't been playing Pyro as much as Spy lately. :l


----------



## Sporge27

http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561197992018746

Gah I am upset with my backpack as of late, that gold wrench thing made me clear out a ton of items into scrap, only got one hat out of it, the stove pipe, and now I don't have every weapon


----------



## NikoKing

Okay, more pictures ;0 .
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture8</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nice glimpse of the skybox I'm using.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture9</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Blu spawn area</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture10</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blu Intel Room</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture11</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Red Spawn Area</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where the action will take place  .</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561197992018746
> 
> Gah I am upset with my backpack as of late, that gold wrench thing made me clear out a ton of items into scrap, only got one hat out of it, the stove pipe, and now I don't have every weapon


What's the luggermorph? 

Also Stovepipe = amazing.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561197992018746
> 
> Gah I am upset with my backpack as of late, that gold wrench thing made me clear out a ton of items into scrap, only got one hat out of it, the stove pipe, and now I don't have every weapon
> 
> 
> 
> What's the luggermorph?
> 
> Also Stovepipe = amazing.
Click to expand...

Like the parasite if you buy a certain game you get a item
The "Lugermorph" was given to people who pre ordered Sam & Max


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561197992018746
> 
> Gah I am upset with my backpack as of late, that gold wrench thing made me clear out a ton of items into scrap, only got one hat out of it, the stove pipe, and now I don't have every weapon
> 
> 
> 
> What's the luggermorph?
> 
> Also Stovepipe = amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the parasite if you buy a certain game you get a item
> The "Lugermorph" was given to people who pre ordered Sam & Max
Click to expand...

! Oh, I thought they only got the hat.

Thanks.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561197992018746
> 
> Gah I am upset with my backpack as of late, that gold wrench thing made me clear out a ton of items into scrap, only got one hat out of it, the stove pipe, and now I don't have every weapon
> 
> 
> 
> What's the luggermorph?
> 
> Also Stovepipe = amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the parasite if you buy a certain game you get a item
> The "Lugermorph" was given to people who pre ordered Sam & Max
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ! Oh, I thought they only got the hat.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

No prob


----------



## Gnome

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561197992018746
> 
> Gah I am upset with my backpack as of late, that gold wrench thing made me clear out a ton of items into scrap, only got one hat out of it, the stove pipe, and now I don't have every weapon
> 
> 
> 
> What's the luggermorph?
> 
> Also Stovepipe = amazing.
Click to expand...

Actually I had it, and it's one of the worst hats. Because most people don't care for it and think it's the Gibus. Luckily I crafted my procedures mask with it and got the BackBiter's Billycock.

Also I made a healthy recovery since the golden wrench. http://www.tf2items.com/id/roflsean


----------



## Deleted User

uhh, whenever i enter the server ip into the "add a favorites," i don't get *censored.2.0*.

does it go up at a specific time?
i.e. one of you guys hosts it


----------



## beehdaubs

rustyscrew said:
			
		

> uhh, whenever i enter the server ip into the "add a favorites," i don't get *censored.2.0*.
> 
> does it go up at a specific time?
> i.e. one of you guys hosts it


Refresh your favorites after you enter it in.  That usually works for me.

And it's a dedicated server.  I've been gone all week so I wouldn't know it's current status unfortunately.  

EDIT: Server is down, apparently.


----------



## Deleted User

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> EDIT: Server is down, apparently.


so i was right.

is the server on the east or west coast?
edit: or middle!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Gnome

rustyscrew said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Server is down, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> so i was right.
> 
> is the server on the east or west coast?
> edit: or middle!?!?!??!?!
Click to expand...

It's in Texas.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I met a really annoying guy in a server today his name was Lukkisa   


Here what happened
He was using gay in a negative way saying stuff like " Herp derp thats soo dumb and gay"
I asked him to stop using gay negatively as i respect gay people 
He then says "umad?"
I then said " How am i mad"
He then compares me too be gay like lady gaga 
I thought he ment about people thinking lady gagas a man 
but apparently ment lady gaga is a lesbian he repeatdley said umad

Eventually i got tired of this ignorant *censored.1.4* and left


----------



## -Aaron

Is there something up with drops?
I played all day yesterday and I only got 1 item.


----------



## beehdaubs

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Is there something up with drops?
> I played all day yesterday and I only got 1 item.


You hit your limit.


EDIT: Weekly limit, that is.


----------



## -Aaron

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something up with drops?
> I played all day yesterday and I only got 1 item.
> 
> 
> 
> You hit your limit.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Weekly limit, that is.
Click to expand...

Isn't the limit 7-8 though?
I only got 4 the day before that.


----------



## beehdaubs

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something up with drops?
> I played all day yesterday and I only got 1 item.
> 
> 
> 
> You hit your limit.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Weekly limit, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't the limit 7-8 though?
> I only got 4 the day before that.
Click to expand...

Maybe steam cloud is screwing with you?


----------



## Gnome

I got 6.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ive got
Buff banner
Eyelander
Chargin targe 
Flare gun

From drops


----------



## Riri

Does anyone have the IP for the server? I'd like to join. Finally got my graphics card workin' and stuff. Also, is there a group? I know there was an old one but I haven't seen any announcements or anything on it for awhile.


----------



## NikoKing

Riri said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the IP for the server? I'd like to join. Finally got my graphics card workin' and stuff. Also, is there a group? I know there was an old one but I haven't seen any announcements or anything on it for awhile.


The IP is on the first page, and there was a group but I think it pretty much just died out :\ .


----------



## //RUN.exe

Animefan said:
			
		

> I met a really annoying guy in a server today his name was Lukkisa
> 
> 
> Here what happened
> He was using gay in a negative way saying stuff like " Herp derp thats soo dumb and gay"
> I asked him to stop using gay negatively as i respect gay people
> He then says "umad?"
> I then said " How am i mad"
> He then compares me too be gay like lady gaga
> I thought he ment about people thinking lady gagas a man
> but apparently ment lady gaga is a lesbian he repeatdley said umad
> 
> Eventually i got tired of this ignorant *censored.1.4* and left


stop being so gay.

problem solved.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561197992018746
> 
> Gah I am upset with my backpack as of late, that gold wrench thing made me clear out a ton of items into scrap, only got one hat out of it, the stove pipe, and now I don't have every weapon
> 
> 
> 
> What's the luggermorph?
> 
> Also Stovepipe = amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I had it, and it's one of the worst hats. Because most people don't care for it and think it's the Gibus. Luckily I crafted my procedures mask with it and got the BackBiter's Billycock.
> 
> Also I made a healthy recovery since the golden wrench. http://www.tf2items.com/id/roflsean
Click to expand...

I like top hats.

Did the gold wrench do anything different besides look cool?


----------



## Deleted User

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Did the gold wrench do anything different besides look cool?


nope

so the server is down, correct?
because i still don't see *censored.2.0* in my favorites besides what i already had in them


----------



## gerardo781

For anyone who hasn't heard yet..

http://www.youtube.com/v/z5vJAEHmiB4

A couple of golden wrench owners are going to destroy their golden wrench to help raise up donations for the Child's Play Charity.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Eye lander + Chargin targe = Epic kill streaks


----------



## Gnome

rustyscrew said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the gold wrench do anything different besides look cool?
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> so the server is down, correct?
> because i still don't see *censored.2.0* in my favorites besides what i already had in them
Click to expand...

*buzzer* Actually when you kill someone with the golden wrench they turn into a statue.


----------



## AndyB

I should be on for some TF2 tomorrow.

Also, @"animefan" ...don't *censored.3.0*ing reply to those sort of posts. They do not care if it shows or not, they are spamming.


----------



## Mino

I miss this game... I've probably reversed all of the progress I made at becoming passable at it by not playing....  The problem is the game runs like *censored.2.0* on my 'puter and I have minor to horrible lag spikes quite a lot.


----------



## NikoKing

Mino said:
			
		

> I miss this game... I've probably reversed all of the progress I made at becoming passable at it by not playing....  The problem is the game runs like *censored.2.0* on my 'puter and I have minor to horrible lag spikes quite a lot.


You could try an autoexec.cfg to play it with higher FPS ;D .


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Mino said:
			
		

> I miss this game... I've probably reversed all of the progress I made at becoming passable at it by not playing....  The problem is the game runs like *censored.2.0* on my 'puter and I have minor to horrible lag spikes quite a lot.


I get lag like that whenever i play but i just ignore it


----------



## gerardo781

Found my first hat yesterday. The Tough Guy's Toque. Sweeet..


----------



## NikoKing

I'm going to take a break from my current map, and try making a Banjo Kazooie map ;D .  I'll probably do Mumbo's Mountain, since it's pretty basic.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I'm going to take a break from my current map, and try making a Banjo Kazooie map ;D .  I'll probably do Mumbo's Mountain, since it's pretty basic.


No. Finish what you started.


----------



## NikoKing

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a break from my current map, and try making a Banjo Kazooie map ;D .  I'll probably do Mumbo's Mountain, since it's pretty basic.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Finish what you started.
Click to expand...

Yeah, after about 30 mins. of thinking I kind of do want to finish this map, however I'm not liking how it's resulted so far.  I think I'll try to revamp and spice it up  .


----------



## ACfan192

TBT has it's own server? Oh man, I'm totally gonna play.

And murder you all countless times.
 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

This can't be normal....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





7th Am*censored.3.0*ingbasador</div>


----------



## -Aaron

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> This can't be normal....
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7th Am*censored.3.0*ingbasador</div>


It's normal.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be normal....
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7th Am*censored.3.0*ingbasador</div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal.
Click to expand...

9 at once?


----------



## -Aaron

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be normal....
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7th Am*censored.3.0*ingbasador</div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9 at once?
Click to expand...

Think of it this way; at least you have 4 Scrap Metal.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be normal....
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7th Am*censored.3.0*ingbasador</div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9 at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of it this way; at least you have 4 Scrap Metal.
Click to expand...

I don't understand the whole metal thing. 3 scrap to make one lvl2 then 3 lvl1 then 3 more lvl1 just to make 2 lvl 2s then 9 more lvl1 to make the 3rd lvl 2 then repeat that until you get 3 lvl3 metal then get a class token and hope for the best that's like 78 weapons


----------



## -Aaron

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7th Am*censored.3.0*ingbasador</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 9 at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of it this way; at least you have 4 Scrap Metal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand the whole metal thing.
Click to expand...

54 Weapons = 27 Scrap Metal = 9 Reclaimed Metal = 3 Refined Metal = 1 Random Hat


----------



## AndyB

The 9 at once probably comes from you not playing in a long time... and in the time before, not getting many drops. So it throws all those at you.
I saw someone get 5 in one go earlier.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

OMG PANIC TIME

Ive lots all the items i acquired since thursday!

PLZ could someone tell if theres anything that could of caused this

Im CERTAIN i didnt craft them

R.I.P Eye lander
2 Chargin targes
Spare dead ringer 
Spare Buff banner
Spare Direct hit
Back burner ( Even though i dont use it )
Spare gunslinger






EDIT: They all came back after i died during a match


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Servers aren't working nor, offline practice... I got a buncha skins!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

At this rate I probably could get like 20 hats. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

@Andy I played all day today.


----------



## Gnome

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> At this rate I probably could get like 20 hats. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @Andy I played all day today.


nice skin.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate I probably could get like 20 hats. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @Andy I played all day today.
> 
> 
> 
> nice skin.
Click to expand...

Thanks, want link?


----------



## Gnome

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate I probably could get like 20 hats. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @Andy I played all day today.
> 
> 
> 
> nice skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, want ]sure. Gunboats aren't interesting enough anyways.
Click to expand...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate I probably could get like 20 hats. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @Andy I played all day today.
> 
> 
> 
> nice skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, want ]sure. Gunboats aren't interesting enough anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/81375
Click to expand...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Interesting story:

This kid wanted to be the admin of this server he was begging and begging and begging, everyone was getting annoyed. So this one kid said delete all your weapons/stats that's the only way so he did. 9To prove it he took a screen shot of his empty Backpack)


----------



## ANDREW RYAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w_IH_vO0W8&feature=player_embedded
It's a lame motivation, but if it gets people to donate to a charity then I am all for it.


----------



## gerardo781

ANDREW RYAN said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w_IH_vO0W8&feature=player_embedded
> It's a lame motivation, but if it gets people to donate to a charity then I am all for it.


*Sigh*... I posted that already, but yes it's for a good cause.


----------



## AndyB

Garrett, the reason you're getting these mass drops is because you went a long time without finding anything, or playing period.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:
			
		

> Garrett, the reason you're getting these mass drops is because you went a long time without finding anything, or playing period.


Hm, I suppose that's fair. So someone like you usually gets 1-2?


----------



## AndyB

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garrett, the reason you're getting these mass drops is because you went a long time without finding anything, or playing period.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I suppose that's fair. So someone like you usually gets 1-2?
Click to expand...

I should not be brought into it, as I don't play alot regardless... you know, not having a computer does that.
But for the most part, yes.. just 1 normally.


----------



## PaJami

I got a mass drop today, but strangely I think I lost some stuff. I crafted two refined metals yesterday, and then I got one with the drop. The two I crafted are gone. I also think I lost a few weapons that got duplicated with the drop.


----------



## AndyB

Jami said:
			
		

> I got a mass drop today, but strangely I think I lost some stuff. I crafted two refined metals yesterday, and then I got one with the drop. The two I crafted are gone. I also think I lost a few weapons that got duplicated with the drop.


That's another thing, I've "lost" items from my pack before but dropped soon after.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a mass drop today, but strangely I think I lost some stuff. I crafted two refined metals yesterday, and then I got one with the drop. The two I crafted are gone. I also think I lost a few weapons that got duplicated with the drop.
> 
> 
> 
> That's another thing, I've "lost" items from my pack before but dropped soon after.
Click to expand...

This has been happening lately.


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a mass drop today, but strangely I think I lost some stuff. I crafted two refined metals yesterday, and then I got one with the drop. The two I crafted are gone. I also think I lost a few weapons that got duplicated with the drop.
> 
> 
> 
> That's another thing, I've "lost" items from my pack before but dropped soon after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been happening lately.
Click to expand...

Yes... I know. I'm pointing it out because of Garrett's mass drop... trying to pinpoint why.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

The most annoying thing about the items dissapearing then re appearing is that i have to keep re organzing my back pack
and also everyone keeps saying " How did you find soo much stuff" and then scream "HAX"


----------



## AndyB

I don't really keep my pack orginised. It's not hard to find what I need.
Also, some things that are "yelled" at you is probably because of your *censored.1.2* name. Just sayin'


----------



## PaJami

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a mass drop today, but strangely I think I lost some stuff. I crafted two refined metals yesterday, and then I got one with the drop. The two I crafted are gone. I also think I lost a few weapons that got duplicated with the drop.
> 
> 
> 
> That's another thing, I've "lost" items from my pack before but dropped soon after.
Click to expand...

That stinks. I gave up a TON of items to get those refined metals for nothing T_T oh well.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> I don't really keep my pack orginised. It's not hard to find what I need.
> Also, some things that are "yelled" at you is probably because of your *censored.1.2* name. Just sayin'


What japanesse hitler or animefan


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really keep my pack orginised. It's not hard to find what I need.
> Also, some things that are "yelled" at you is probably because of your *censored.1.2* name. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> What japanesse hitler or animefan
Click to expand...

You really have to ask?
No matter, if you can't see it... it _must_ be me.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really keep my pack orginised. It's not hard to find what I need.
> Also, some things that are "yelled" at you is probably because of your *censored.1.2* name. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> What japanesse hitler or animefan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really have to ask?
> No matter, if you can't see it... it _must_ be me.
Click to expand...

Fine ill change it if its offensive


----------



## AndyB

Well I got a smile out of your new name.
I used to love Thomas.

Anyway, I found the gunboats last time, yet to try them. I'm not that great at Rocket jumping.


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> Well I got a smile out of your new name.
> I used to love Thomas.
> 
> Anyway, I found the gunboats last time, yet to try them. I'm not that great at Rocket jumping.


Care for a tip?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">When going up a straight wall hold ctrl fire jump forward to keep you on the wall.</div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Well I got a smile out of your new name.
> I used to love Thomas.
> 
> Anyway, I found the gunboats last time, yet to try them. I'm not that great at Rocket jumping.


I found my old collection thomas toys and decided to pick the fat controller


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got a smile out of your new name.
> I used to love Thomas.
> 
> Anyway, I found the gunboats last time, yet to try them. I'm not that great at Rocket jumping.
> 
> 
> 
> Care for a tip?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">When going up a straight wall hold ctrl fire jump forward to keep you on the wall.</div>
Click to expand...

Thanks all the same, but I don't need the tips.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Thank you drop system for giving me the procedures mask


----------



## Psychonaut

I TOLD Y'ALL [NIG]S I BE MOVIN, Y@ D!GG???  XD

so on a serious note (lawl tf2 srs bzns)

1.) I'm back
2.) the server is *censored.3.0*ed up for some reason
3.) new IP, which I'll supply once said server ceases its ******ry, and is no longer *censored.3.0*ed up.
4.) reply if you care
5.) awesome map, great job @ nikoking
6.) HOW Y'ALL KIN FOLK BE DOIN' 'ROUND HURR?
7.) oh god internet
8.) what a faggy way of posting (@me)
9.) andy, you best have a computer soon
10.) ~fin


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I TOLD Y'ALL [NIG]S I BE MOVIN, Y@ D!GG???  XD
> 
> so on a serious note (lawl tf2 srs bzns)
> 
> 1.) I'm back
> 2.) the server is *censored.3.0*ed up for some reason
> 3.) new IP, which I'll supply once said server ceases its ******ry, and is no longer *censored.3.0*ed up.
> 4.) reply if you care
> 5.) awesome map, great job @ nikoking
> 6.) HOW Y'ALL KIN FOLK BE DOIN' 'ROUND HURR?
> 7.) oh god internet
> 8.) what a faggy way of posting (@me)
> 9.) andy, you best have a computer soon
> 10.) ~fin


Could i suggest something for the server?
I think the map changes to quickly, could it change less often?


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> 4.) reply if you care
> 
> 9.) andy, you best have a computer soon


See, I care. :3
Aaaand soons. I hope to get one sorted this weekend.


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD Y'ALL [NIG]S I BE MOVIN, Y@ D!GG???  XD
> 
> so on a serious note (lawl tf2 srs bzns)
> 
> 1.) I'm back
> 2.) the server is *censored.3.0*ed up for some reason
> 3.) new IP, which I'll supply once said server ceases its ******ry, and is no longer *censored.3.0*ed up.
> 4.) reply if you care
> 5.) awesome map, great job @ nikoking
> 6.) HOW Y'ALL KIN FOLK BE DOIN' 'ROUND HURR?
> 7.) oh god internet
> 8.) what a faggy way of posting (@me)
> 9.) andy, you best have a computer soon
> 10.) ~fin
> 
> 
> 
> Could i suggest something for the server?
> I think the map changes to quickly, could it change less often?
Click to expand...

actually, last I recall of it, there wasn't any time/round win limit on the levels (round win limit was 5, which i changed after a map switched once)
which made it fully rely on rtv/nominate to pick your maps..

so, the problem was already solved..
the problem of the server being down, not so good.
thinking to just reinstall it or something along those lines.  it wouldn't start up when I had the comp disconnected (to the internet), as well, so i dunno what the problem is, specifically.




			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> See, I care. :3
> Aaaand soons. I hope to get one sorted this weekend.



I NEW U GUISE CARED <3333

any insight as to what comp you'll be getting/looking at?  this kinda thing always gets me giddy with some kind of thing.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

psychonaut you're the server hoster right?
if you need help with admin mods and *censored.2.0* i'm here


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I care. :3
> Aaaand soons. I hope to get one sorted this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEW U GUISE CARED <3333
> 
> any insight as to what comp you'll be getting/looking at?  this kinda thing always gets me giddy with some kind of thing.
Click to expand...

I decided to get something that's going to hold my attention for now.
As much as I'd love to get a beastly machine, I just cannot afford it.
Good news though, I'll hopefully be ordering it tomorrow or Monday for next day delivery. =D


----------



## Entei Slider

Well today I got the ye old baker boy hat. What I did was I was crafting and I decided to put in the rubber glove and the duty rag, just to see what I would get. I think I did pretty good. I play scout kind of alot so it works out for me. Besides I use the parasite for everyone else so its no biggy.


----------



## -Aaron

So, my sister installed Windows 7 the other day and TF2 keeps crashing everytime I run it.
Can anyone help me?

EDIT: Also, I think it has something to do with W7. It won't run Alien Swarm either.


----------



## Gnome

I can be admin if you're doing that *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Well today I got the ye old baker boy hat. What I did was I was crafting and I decided to put in the rubber glove and the duty rag, just to see what I would get. I think I did pretty good. I play scout kind of alot so it works out for me. Besides I use the parasite for everyone else so its no biggy.


why you would craft/scrap those hats, I have no clue.  ;-;

@ travis, you'd probably get better help/advice at the steam forums, just check around there.

other mods will be chosen when I get the ports forwarded, otherwise no one can access the server, except me, via the server itself (not console in-game)

I don't really need help, since the server is more or less setup (but still down, atm :/) and not too powerful, therefore less populated = wat   or something like that.

point is, atm, there isn't a huge demand for them, and I've already got a couple in mind, when ports are forwarded and all that snazzy stuff.

link to what you're looking at, andy? :3  is it a lap, or desktop?


----------



## AndyB

It's a laptop, and no link yet. When I pick which model I want... I'll post it's specs. Don't expect anything huge, from what they are... no real change from before. (Probably worse!)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Finally got the scots mans skull cuters and tribalmans shiv

Close to my 2nd hat which will be either a pyro or heavy hat


----------



## Entei Slider

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well today I got the ye old baker boy hat. What I did was I was crafting and I decided to put in the rubber glove and the duty rag, just to see what I would get. I think I did pretty good. I play scout kind of alot so it works out for me. Besides I use the parasite for everyone else so its no biggy.
> 
> 
> 
> why you would craft/scrap those hats, I have no clue.  ;-;
> 
> @ travis, you'd probably get better help/advice at the steam forums, just check around there.
> 
> other mods will be chosen when I get the ports forwarded, otherwise no one can access the server, except me, via the server itself (not console in-game)
> 
> I don't really need help, since the server is more or less setup (but still down, atm :/) and not too powerful, therefore less populated = wat   or something like that.
> 
> point is, atm, there isn't a huge demand for them, and I've already got a couple in mind, when ports are forwarded and all that snazzy stuff.
> 
> ]Well they were awesome at first but I think that was just because of the hype of first hat drop and first hat craft. Unless its an item/misc/hat you REALLY REALLY REALLY WANT *tough guys toque for heavy and brain slug for pyro...*Your liable to craft it eventually, just for the suspense and thrill of not knowing what you will get. Or maybe I just overthink everything that has to do with crafting...
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Err, not quite. If I got a nice unique hat, I'd keep it. So until something better come along, I'd be quite happy with 1 hat.


----------



## «Jack»

Why would you craft the hats? I mean, I don't exactly like the 2 hats I have (Soldier's Stash and Procedure Mask), but they're hats nonetheless, and you should be grateful you even have them.


----------



## Entei Slider

Dont hate me D:...

'twas just my opinion. I wanted to craft 'em so I did...


----------



## «Jack»

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Dont hate me D:...
> 
> 'twas just my opinion. I wanted to craft 'em so I did...


Alright.
I just took a little issue to the whole "You're going to craft them eventually" thing.


----------



## Entei Slider

Jak said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont hate me D:...
> 
> 'twas just my opinion. I wanted to craft 'em so I did...
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.
> I just took a little issue to the whole "You're going to craft them eventually" thing.
Click to expand...

ah ok. I could've worded that a bit better...


----------



## -Aaron

To be honest, I would only craft hats if I already have it.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> It's a laptop, and no ]ouch.
> 
> sorry to hear that.   was hoping you'd be upgrading, or some such.
> 
> I want to craft my stovepipe so badly it's funny, but I have no hat that I want to craft it with.  I only have one hat per class, exception being demoman (hallmark = god tier hat)
> 
> the heavy duty rag is just *censored.3.0*ing awesome.  if I had like 5 of them, I wouldn't craft them.  true story.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a laptop, and no ]ouch.
> 
> sorry to hear that.   was hoping you'd be upgrading, or some such.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an improvement of course. I just have to talk my way around that. ;D
> And yeah, it'll come soon enough.
Click to expand...


----------



## Psychonaut

so... source powered games = a-ok?

and... why buy a cheap laptop, waiting for a better one, when you could skip that and just go with the better one, sooner? :/

I mean... if it's going to be years or something, sure... but a month or so... wat?

<- does not know situations and needs to watch jersey shore


----------



## AndyB

Considering I don't actually have a computer right now, anything is an improvement.
However, the one I hope to get should do me just fine.
I just cannot afford to buy a super flash machine right now.


----------



## Psychonaut

right, didn't mean to be inconsiderate to the situation of having no comp whatsoever.
I'd still suggest a desktop over a laptop... not having room for it blows.  would get so much more bang for buck. D:


----------



## AndyB

I didn't think you were inconsiderate, it's all good.
And I know a desktop would be so much more better... but that just can't happen right now.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

At the moment Heavy, Solider, Medic and Pyro are my most played classes
I have 1 hat for Medic and Soldier 
Soo im aiming for either a Heavy or Pyro hat and i was wondering which out of thesse 2 classes have the best hats

P.S i prefer more noticeable hats


----------



## NikoKing

AndyB said:
			
		

> It's a laptop, and no ]Ah, so you're getting a new laptop?  You could try running Team Fortress 2 with autoexec commands and some launch property codes (i.e. mat_showlowresimage 1 ).  However, Team Fortress 2 doesn't look very nice with these settings, but it does increase FPS and lowers CPU usage.
> 
> For example, I've been running Team Fortress 2 with about 1016 Megabytes of RAM, 2.3 GHZ CPU Speed, and a very low-end Intel chipset.  It does crash sometimes, but that's just my computer.


----------



## MC Lars

Animefan said:
			
		

> At the moment Heavy, Solider, Medic and Pyro are my most played classes
> I have 1 hat for Medic and Soldier
> Soo im aiming for either a Heavy or Pyro hat and i was wondering which out of thesse 2 classes have the best hats
> 
> P.S i prefer more noticeable hats


What's your idea of an unnoticeable hat?


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a laptop, and no ]Ah, so you're getting a new laptop?  You could try running Team Fortress 2 with autoexec commands and some launch property codes (i.e. mat_showlowresimage 1 ).  However, Team Fortress 2 doesn't look very nice with these settings, but it does increase FPS and lowers CPU usage.
> 
> For example, I've been running Team Fortress 2 with about 1016 Megabytes of RAM, 2.3 GHZ CPU Speed, and a very low-end Intel chipset.  It does crash sometimes, but that's just my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> great googly moogly.  xp I'm assuming, lol?
> 
> my idea of an unnoticeable hat is the scotsman's stove pipe.
> 
> *censored.2.0*'s awful, since the gibus exists.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gnome

*censored.3.0* YEAR! GOT THE SNIPER'S FISHING HAT FROM A RANDOM DROP.


----------



## Schnookumnookum

What do you mean by *censored.3.0* Year? Is this a bad year for the game or something?


----------



## Gnome

Schnookumnookum said:
			
		

> What do you mean by *censored.3.0* Year? Is this a bad year for the game or something?


yes, yes it is.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

MC Lars said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment Heavy, Solider, Medic and Pyro are my most played classes
> I have 1 hat for Medic and Soldier
> Soo im aiming for either a Heavy or Pyro hat and i was wondering which out of thesse 2 classes have the best hats
> 
> P.S i prefer more noticeable hats
> 
> 
> 
> What's your idea of an unnoticeable hat?
Click to expand...

The hats that have little diffrence ( Engineers Mining helmet)
and small hats ( Brain slug)


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* YEAR! GOT THE SNIPER'S FISHING HAT FROM A RANDOM DROP.


had that

only reason I wanted to try sniper.  awesome hat due to hunter thompson, meh hat due to everything else.


----------



## Riri

Animefan said:
			
		

> MC Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment Heavy, Solider, Medic and Pyro are my most played classes
> I have 1 hat for Medic and Soldier
> Soo im aiming for either a Heavy or Pyro hat and i was wondering which out of thesse 2 classes have the best hats
> 
> P.S i prefer more noticeable hats
> 
> 
> 
> What's your idea of an unnoticeable hat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hats that have little diffrence ( Engineers Mining helmet)
> and small hats ( Brain slug)
Click to expand...

But the brain slug is epic.


----------



## NikoKing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Now I REALLY need to get a better computer D: .


----------



## Riri

NikoKing said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Now I REALLY need to get a better computer D: .


That's amazing :O Can't wait until that map's released.


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> MC Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment Heavy, Solider, Medic and Pyro are my most played classes
> I have 1 hat for Medic and Soldier
> Soo im aiming for either a Heavy or Pyro hat and i was wondering which out of thesse 2 classes have the best hats
> 
> P.S i prefer more noticeable hats
> 
> 
> 
> What's your idea of an unnoticeable hat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hats that have little diffrence ( Engineers Mining helmet)
> and small hats ( Brain slug)
Click to expand...

You want to be noticeable?
Don't wear a hat at all.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment Heavy, Solider, Medic and Pyro are my most played classes
> I have 1 hat for Medic and Soldier
> Soo im aiming for either a Heavy or Pyro hat and i was wondering which out of thesse 2 classes have the best hats
> 
> P.S i prefer more noticeable hats
> 
> 
> 
> What's your idea of an unnoticeable hat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hats that have little diffrence ( Engineers Mining helmet)
> and small hats ( Brain slug)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to be noticeable?
> Don't wear a hat at all.
Click to expand...

I already dont wear a hat because gibus and parasite are soo common


----------



## Gnome

NikoKing said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Now I REALLY need to get a better computer D: .


do you even play Minecraft :V?


----------



## Psychonaut

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment Heavy, Solider, Medic and Pyro are my most played classes
> I have 1 hat for Medic and Soldier
> Soo im aiming for either a Heavy or Pyro hat and i was wondering which out of thesse 2 classes have the best hats
> 
> P.S i prefer more noticeable hats
> 
> 
> 
> What's your idea of an unnoticeable hat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hats that have little diffrence ( Engineers Mining helmet)
> and small hats ( Brain slug)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to be noticeable?
> Don't wear a hat at all.
Click to expand...

depends on the hat.

everyone has gibus/parasite, not a lot have other hats.

hustler's hallmark = epic


----------



## NikoKing

Gnome said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_526485&v=54RN99JnwHQ&feature=iv' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Now I REALLY need to get a better computer D: .
> 
> 
> 
> do you even play Minecraft :V?
Click to expand...

I've tried it a few times, but I haven't really played it since.  I do like the look of the map though.  .


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im going on holiday for 2 weeks soo im gonna get some big drop when i get back


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> Im going on holiday for 2 weeks soo im gonna get some big drop when i get back


You don't understand the drop system still. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going on holiday for 2 weeks soo im gonna get some big drop when i get back
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand the drop system still. It doesn't work that way.
Click to expand...

Here how i think it works 
You will get 7 items every week starting from thursday if you dont play enough to recieve all 7 items you will get them later on 
For example
I get 4 drops then stop playing for 2 weeks when i return i will get the 3 items as well as the 7 for each week

am i right?


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going on holiday for 2 weeks soo im gonna get some big drop when i get back
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand the drop system still. It doesn't work that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here how i think it works
> You will get 7 items every week starting from thursday if you dont play enough to recieve all 7 items you will get them later on
> For example
> I get 4 drops then stop playing for 2 weeks when i return i will get the 3 items as well as the 7 for each week
> 
> am i right?
Click to expand...

this is more or less what I thought.

the drop limit "rolls over" onto your next week if you have any remaining time to get drops.

if you don't play for a week, the next week you'll effectively have double the time to receive drops.  mirite, or amidoinitrong?


----------



## AndyB

Unless they have made some changes, not how I see it.
So you get a drop around 20 minutes up to a little over an hour. The average drop rate was also higher than before.
The main thing that takes over your drops, is that there is a limit to the playtime in which drops come, this is around 11 hours. Anything more and you wont find a thing, which is why idling holds less bound now for drops, (as you wont be able to play and find anything). 
The hours that aren't taken goes over to the next week, so if you don't play that much none of this matters to you.

But as I say, this could have been changed.


----------



## AndyB

Just wanted to share this, and there isn't any Valve general thread, so here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im6yRpQrsaY
Gabe's watching.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share this, and there isn't any Valve general thread, so here it is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im6yRpQrsaY
> Gabe's watching.


somebody micspammed this just yesterday.  and I lol'd.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> Unless they have made some changes, not how I see it.
> So you get a drop around 20 minutes up to a little over an hour. The average drop rate was also higher than before.
> The main thing that takes over your drops, is that there is a limit to the playtime in which drops come, this is around 11 hours. Anything more and you wont find a thing, which is why idling holds less bound now for drops, (as you wont be able to play and find anything).
> The hours that aren't taken goes over to the next week, so if you don't play that much none of this matters to you.
> 
> But as I say, this could have been changed.


http://www.tf2wiki.net/wiki/Item_drop_system
Both sides are sort of right.


> Current Item Drop System
> On April 20, 2010, the item drop system was changed. Instead of rolling randomly at intervals to see if you got an item drop, now the system rolls to determine when your next item drop will occur. With this change, players are guaranteed to find items at fairly regular intervals. This was made because many players had unlucky streaks, where they didn't find any items for weeks. That isn't possible anymore. The drop rate was also increased, but now players have a limited playtime per week when they can receive drops. Playing beyond that amount won't find any more items, but *some of the unused time will rollover to the following week*, speaking of that, the item cap resets at Wednesdays at an unkown time.


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share this, and there isn't any Valve general thread, so here it is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im6yRpQrsaY
> Gabe's watching.


meh I can deal with one fat guy who can clearly dance well


----------



## NikoKing

http://etf2l.org/highlander/

Felt the need to share 8D .


----------



## AndyB

NikoKing said:
			
		

> http://etf2l.org/highlander/
> 
> Felt the need to share 8D .


Ooo, very nice!


----------



## AndyB

When the Engie's Away...

...Dispensers will play.


----------



## -Aaron

Alright, I'll check here before I go to the Steam forums.
Here's my problem: None of my Steam games work.

I was playing fine before, but right after my sister installed Windows 7, none of them are working now. When I launch Alien Swarm, it says, "Preparing to launch Alien Swarm..." then nothing happens. The process doesn't even show up on Task Manager.

For TF2, it can load, but after the screen of the dude with the red valve on the back of his head appears, it just vanishes. It also vanishes from the task manager.

I've consulted some websites, and I've followed some of the advice given. I've tried verifying the integrity of the game files (I think that's what it was called), and tried playing without my Anti-Virus active and still, nothing. I also don't think the specs are the problem since, like I said before, it was running fine on XP.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 8bit

I just torrented TF2


----------



## -Aaron

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> I just torrented TF2


Enjoy playing with bots.


----------



## beehdaubs

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> I just torrented TF2


You torrented a mutliplayer-only game?  

Pfffffffffffhahahahahaha


----------



## Entei Slider

I can't wait for the new Trading system next month...


----------



## NikoKing

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> I just torrented TF2


Ha, don't even bother.  The most you're going to get out of it are just playing with bots, or just people using sv_cheats.

Not to mention, most torrents of TF2 aren't even updated.  So enjoy your special nosteam version of TF2, with limited things.

Trust me, I've torrented multiplayer games like TF2 before, but you can't even get onto a server. Even if you do it happens to be full of cheaters/bots, like I said and what Aaron basically said.


----------



## //RUN.exe

i-i'm not perfect

;-;


----------



## NikoKing

So uh, anything new on Team Fortress 2?


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> So uh, anything new on Team Fortress 2?


apparently there's going to be a big-ass update in the next month, says valve.

or something like that.  soldier gets the first second update, or something like that.

also, OH LAWDY ITEM TRAEDIN GAEMZ


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So uh, anything new on Team Fortress 2?
> 
> 
> 
> apparently there's going to be a big-ass update in the next month, says valve.
> 
> or something like that.  soldier gets the first second update, or something like that.
> 
> also, OH LAWDY ITEM TRAEDIN GAEMZ
Click to expand...

New items! Wheee!


----------



## NikoKing

I know this may be off-topic but, I was thinking about getting either Counter Strike 1.6 or Team Fortress Classic.  I really don't know since I hear TFC's community is pretty dead, but Counter Strike is still very popular.


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I know this may be off-topic but, I was thinking about getting either Counter Strike 1.6 or Team Fortress Classic.  I really don't know since I hear TFC's community is pretty dead, but Counter Strike is still very popular.


I've heard/read about counter strike being popular/alive, still.  no clue, though, as I don't play it.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this may be off-topic but, I was thinking about getting either Counter Strike 1.6 or Team Fortress Classic.  I really don't know since I hear TFC's community is pretty dead, but Counter Strike is still very popular.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard/read about counter strike being popular/alive, still.  no clue, though, as I don't play it.
Click to expand...

It is pretty active still, TFC is a little, but... good servers were few and far between.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

NikoKing said:
			
		

> http://etf2l.org/highlander/
> 
> Felt the need to share 8D .


I really want to join that as a medic!


I know it probably wouldnt happen but i wish we could all join as a team


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://etf2l.org/highlander/
> 
> Felt the need to share 8D .
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to join that as a medic!
> 
> 
> I know it probably wouldnt happen but i wish we could all join as a team
Click to expand...

^ see v

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7404217/1/

we need at least 10 people to be considered a team, though gnome's already called medic, unless he was just doing it so we didn't run around without one.  an extra or five is definitely wanted.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://etf2l.org/highlander/
> 
> Felt the need to share 8D .
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to join that as a medic!
> 
> 
> I know it probably wouldnt happen but i wish we could all join as a team
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ see v
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7404217/1/
> 
> we need at least 10 people to be considered a team, though gnome's already called medic, unless he was just doing it so we didn't run around without one.  an extra or five is definitely wanted.
Click to expand...

I think Gnome's fav is medic soo ill let him play as medic
Ill be heavy or engineer


----------



## Psychonaut

so yeah.

I got the killer's kabuto today, from drops.  :3
and in other news, I need to craft another 16 items into scrap for another hat.
yay me.


----------



## NikoKing

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

epic amirite?


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> epic amirite?


that your vid, bro?


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> epic amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> that your vid, bro?
Click to expand...

No, it's just someone who I'm subscribed to that does TF2-related videos.


----------



## Psychonaut

ah.  i see.

that's probably the best scout hat so far.. but I'd still rather have the hustler's hallmark (awesome, due to first hat drop ), the brain slug, or a heavy hat.  all epic.

I don't think I'm going to do the class-based random hat, though.. too much items wasted for the extra metal/token.  I might, if I don't get a better pyro hat/a heavy hat next, though.  fff.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> epic amirite?


You know whats epic?
The graphics! i dont think my computer could even handle that

P.s I prefer bonk helemet


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> epic amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> You know whats epic?
> The graphics! i dont think my computer could even handle that
> 
> P.s I prefer bonk helmet *pretty much every other scout hat.*
Click to expand...

fixed that, for you.

I'm not sure, but I think that's about what I play at.. it doesn't lag, that I can notice too terribly :/  unless it's connection lag.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/G5Fvuzedmjo&playnext=1&videos=NTFQ3jh5IMI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> epic amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> You know whats epic?
> The graphics! i dont think my computer could even handle that
> 
> P.s I prefer bonk helmet *pretty much every other scout hat.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed that, for you.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think that's about what I play at.. it doesn't lag, that I can notice too terribly :/  unless it's connection lag.
Click to expand...

Trust me my computer isnt that good but works well on the second lowest graphic setting


----------



## Psychonaut

right.
so today I went on one of them faux-serious servers, and learned how to be a medic.

good god it's fun.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Leaderboard</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
that's the best I did, imo.  4/6 death ratio, but I got 27 assists, and a boatload of heals.  6 deaths in one map change is pretty good for me, I think.

and then I wanted the procedure mask.


----------



## AndyB

Just had a great time on some random ass server with Psycho, Trikki and Caleb.
Also, played damn well as Medic, top of the team with a buttload of assists.
Lastly, I crafted a ton of my *censored.2.0* for a hat. I need about 8 items for a spy hat, or 1/2 for a random.


----------



## AndyB

TF2 *censored.3.0*ing trolled me.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> TF2 *censored.3.0*ing trolled me.


How so?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:
			
		

> TF2 *censored.3.0*ing trolled me.


Engi Roll?


----------



## AndyB

Hatless *censored.3.0*ing Scoot.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hatless *censored.3.0*ing Scoot.


what is this i don't even.


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:
			
		

> TF2 *censored.3.0*ing trolled me.


I WARNED YOU ABOUT THOSE HATS BRO

I WARNED YOU

unlike me and my backbiter's billycock god tier hat.

for the spy.


----------



## AndyB

No you never! You did not warn me.
But never-the-less... I got weak.


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TF2 *censored.3.0*ing trolled me.
> 
> 
> 
> I WARNED YOU ABOUT THOSE HATS BRO
> 
> I WARNED YOU
> 
> unlike me and my backbiter's billycock god tier hat.
> 
> for the spy.
Click to expand...

hustler's hallmark > u.


----------



## AndyB

When trading comes, some idiot will want it. :3

Also, going to be jumping into a game of PropHunt in a few moments with Psycho, Caleb and a possible few others... welcome to join/add us.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ill never make a random inase  get a texas shime dome


----------



## NikoKing

Hoping to get a computer between now and late September (AKA the highlander challenge).  Since my bday's coming up I have hope.  However, there's still that huge chance I probably won't get a new computer ;( .


----------



## gerardo781

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Hoping to get a computer between now and late September (AKA the highlander challenge).  Since my bday's coming up I have hope.  However, there's still that huge chance I probably won't get a new computer ;( .


I gotta wait tll around the end of the year. Hopefully I'll have enough cash to purchase one to.


----------



## NikoKing

By the way, what are your guys' specs (for those who play the game and get good FPS above 45-50)?  I just want to know because I'm aiming to get a computer that can run most recent computer games at a medium/low setting at very high FPS  .


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> By the way, what are your guys' specs (for those who play the game and get good FPS above 45-50)?  I just want to know because I'm aiming to get a computer that can run most recent computer games at a medium/low setting at very high FPS  .


I think mine's alright.. no clue about FPS, though.  what's the console command for the in-game overlay?

I've got an intel core 2 duo, 3 gigs of ddr2 ram, 1tb green/eco-friendly western digital hdd (matters, since it's slower than, say, an ssd, or gaming hdd), and biggest plus, nVidia geforce something or another.  bonus points go to whoever can tell me what the model is without finding the product box/opening up my comp

it runs well enough, but I'm sure there's better rigs nowadays, as my comp/everything is a year and a half old.


----------



## David

i guess i could run this now. someone gift it to me. ;3 is it playable with the magic mouse?


----------



## Psychonaut

David said:
			
		

> i guess i could run this now. someone gift it to me. ;3 is it playable with the magic mouse?


magic mouse = no right click?

it's perfectly playable with any setup, you'll just have to tweak the keyboard settings, I'd assume.  I think I heard somewhere that the mac default for right click things (sniper scope, detonating sticky bombs, etc) is the apple key or something, but I got no clue.

it goes on sale every once in a blue moon, btw.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

David said:
			
		

> i guess i could run this now. someone gift it to me. ;3 is it playable with the magic mouse?


I confused DID someone gift this to you or are you looking for someone to gift it to you?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Close to making a random hat but i might waint until i cant get a pyro one
Just 3 more scraps


----------



## David

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i could run this now. someone gift it to me. ;3 is it playable with the magic mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> I confused DID someone gift this to you or are you looking for someone to gift it to you?
Click to expand...

looking for someone to.


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> Close to making a random hat but i might waint until i cant get a pyro one
> Just 3 more scraps


After what happened with me... wait. Don't go getting a damn hatless BS.

And oh people asking for free handouts. Hardy har.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to making a random hat but i might waint until i cant get a pyro one
> Just 3 more scraps
> 
> 
> 
> After what happened with me... wait. Don't go getting a damn hatless BS.
> 
> And oh people asking for free handouts. Hardy har.
Click to expand...

Well if i do get hatless i could craft it with "Sergeants drill hat" which i dont really like


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to making a random hat but i might waint until i cant get a pyro one
> Just 3 more scraps
> 
> 
> 
> After what happened with me... wait. Don't go getting a damn hatless BS.
> 
> And oh people asking for free handouts. Hardy har.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if i do get hatless i could craft it with "Sergeants drill hat" which i dont really like
Click to expand...

There is that, but I don't have another hat to craft with.
I'd still say wait, as if you don't like it... you could then end up with only 1 hat you don't like.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to making a random hat but i might waint until i cant get a pyro one
> Just 3 more scraps
> 
> 
> 
> After what happened with me... wait. Don't go getting a damn hatless BS.
> 
> And oh people asking for free handouts. Hardy har.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if i do get hatless i could craft it with "Sergeants drill hat" which i dont really like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is that, but I don't have another hat to craft with.
> I'd still say wait, as if you don't like it... you could then end up with only 1 hat you don't like.
Click to expand...

Yeah true ill wait


----------



## Gnome

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to making a random hat but i might waint until i cant get a pyro one
> Just 3 more scraps
> 
> 
> 
> After what happened with me... wait. Don't go getting a damn hatless BS.
> 
> And oh people asking for free handouts. Hardy har.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if i do get hatless i could craft it with "Sergeants drill hat" which i dont really like
Click to expand...

but that's the best had for the soldier. And it's the only non-helmet.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Gnome said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to making a random hat but i might waint until i cant get a pyro one
> Just 3 more scraps
> 
> 
> 
> After what happened with me... wait. Don't go getting a damn hatless BS.
> 
> And oh people asking for free handouts. Hardy har.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if i do get hatless i could craft it with "Sergeants drill hat" which i dont really like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but that's the best had for the soldier. And it's the only non-helmet.
Click to expand...

I would much more prefered the kabuto but you cant everything you want..


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well if i do get hatless i could craft it with "Sergeants drill hat" which i dont really like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but that's the best had for the soldier. And it's the only non-helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would much more prefered the kabuto but you cant everything you want..
Click to expand...

wait for trading, and you'll be able to trade hats for what you want.

Psychonaut wears a killer's kabuto. :3

I would totally craft a hatless with the scotsman's stove pipe, *censored.2.0* is so bad.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> but that's the best had for the soldier. And it's the only non-helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would much more prefered the kabuto but you cant everything you want..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait for trading, and you'll be able to trade hats for what you want.
> 
> Psychonaut wears a killer's kabuto. :3
> 
> I would totally craft a hatless with the scotsman's stove pipe, *censored.2.0* is so bad.
Click to expand...

:O Lucky


----------



## NikoKing

David said:
			
		

> i guess i could run this now. someone gift it to me. ;3 is it playable with the magic mouse?


Damn, I wish I still had my gift ticket for TF2 D: .  Before you'd get it I'd probably make sure you can run it, but knowing how much your computer was I'm pretty sure you could run it  .

@Psycho: Ah, okay.  I think it's something like cl_showfps but I don't really know :S .


----------



## David

NikoKing said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i could run this now. someone gift it to me. ;3 is it playable with the magic mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I wish I still had my gift ticket for TF2 D: .  Before you'd get it I'd probably make sure you can run it, but knowing how much your computer was I'm pretty sure you could run it  .
> 
> @Psycho: Ah, okay.  I think it's something like cl_showfps but I don't really know :S .
Click to expand...

pretty sure an i7 processor can run it.


----------



## NikoKing

David said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i could run this now. someone gift it to me. ;3 is it playable with the magic mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I wish I still had my gift ticket for TF2 D: .  Before you'd get it I'd probably make sure you can run it, but knowing how much your computer was I'm pretty sure you could run it  .
> 
> @Psycho: Ah, okay.  I think it's something like cl_showfps but I don't really know :S .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure an i7 processor can run it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I hear i7 is a beast for gaming.

Also, Team Fortress 2 isn't really expensive.  It's about 20 bucks and it's worth it imo.  If there manages to be a TF2 sale I'll be shocked, but if there is one it will most definitely be on a weekend (steam does weekend sales and free games that last a few days).


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i could run this now. someone gift it to me. ;3 is it playable with the magic mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I wish I still had my gift ticket for TF2 D: .  Before you'd get it I'd probably make sure you can run it, but knowing how much your computer was I'm pretty sure you could run it  .
> 
> @Psycho: Ah, okay.  I think it's something like cl_showfps but I don't really know :S .
Click to expand...

that is he show fps command

mine was ~40-50, 60-80 when there wasn't any action around, ex: running to the point.


----------



## AndyB

Okay, so there was this video a while back by xcloudx01, about the Engineer and how boring it is to sit in the intel room on 2Fort...
Here!
All info in description.

Well! Finally, someone has pieced together that script into a nice, working clip.
Here!

Just wanted to share this. I'm really liking it.


----------



## -Aaron

Pre-Order Worms Reloaded and get:


----------



## AndyB

Eh... I dunno, it's a nice touch for Worms fans. And then it's another hat. 
I don't have this particular worms game... so, I kinda want this now. xD


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Okay, so there was this video a while back by xcloudx01, about the Engineer and how boring it is to sit in the intel room on 2Fort...
> Here!
> All info in description.
> 
> Well! Finally, someone has pieced together that script into a nice, working clip.
> Here!
> 
> Just wanted to share this. I'm really liking it.


first/original was much cooler, due to it being scripted instead of stop motion. 

shame about the hard drive.


----------



## Entei Slider

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Pre-Order Worms Reloaded and get:


Do you get the hat and the holy handgrenades in TF2 or Worms?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

When trading comes out i would like to rade for thesse items

Gunboots
Kritskreig
Engies cap or hotrod
Tough guys toque
Pyros beanie

anyone have thesse?


----------



## Psychonaut

I want the brain slug so bad @_@


----------



## -Aaron

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Order Worms Reloaded and get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get the hat and the holy handgrenades in TF2 or Worms?
Click to expand...

TF2.


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Order Worms Reloaded and get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get the hat and the holy handgrenades in TF2 or Worms?
Click to expand...

You get them in Tf2, by preordering Worms. Not too hard to understand.
Same thing happened with Bill's Hat/L4D2 and Sam & Max gear.


----------



## Entei Slider

I got it today that was to late for preorder wasnt it... becuase I dont have the handgrenades and such.


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I got it today that was to late for preorder wasnt it... becuase I dont have the handgrenades and such.


May be, might not be. Have you been in a game where the steam servers were active on your backpack? i.e. did anything drop?
Did you even look in your backpack?

If nothing, then obviously too late.


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I got it today that was to late for preorder wasnt it... becuase I dont have the handgrenades and such.


I don't know when the hand grenades/hat will be incorporated into the game, but the "event" is going on through thursday, if I'm correct.

just be patient.  you might have to play tf2 a bit before they drop, i dunno how the event items work.

pre order didn't really matter until today, due to the only real perks being 10% off and 24 hour prerelease of the game to pre order-ers


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it today that was to late for preorder wasnt it... becuase I dont have the handgrenades and such.
> 
> 
> 
> May be, might not be. Have you been in a game where the steam servers were active on your backpack? i.e. did anything drop?
> Did you even look in your backpack?
> 
> If nothing, then obviously too late.
Click to expand...

I didnt think they were items, I just thought they were like and updated version of the soldier, thats what I read somewhere....


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it today that was to late for preorder wasnt it... becuase I dont have the handgrenades and such.
> 
> 
> 
> May be, might not be. Have you been in a game where the steam servers were active on your backpack? i.e. did anything drop?
> Did you even look in your backpack?
> 
> If nothing, then obviously too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt think they were items, I just thought they were like and updated version of the soldier, thats what I read somewhere....
Click to expand...

I doubt it.

the hand grenades/hat are just aesthetic/for show, and I'm going to assume they're for the misc. slot and hat slot, respectively.

would make about as much sense to put them on the demo, but I guess the pipe bombs aren't really nades, and are a part of the character's models or something.. i dunno.

like how the hat makes the solly look, btw


----------



## Brad

I wish i played tf2 on pc but i play orange box on xbox 360 soooo i dont get anything i dont think


----------



## Psychonaut

fffffuuuuuu

so i think hatless hats are valve's way of saying not to craft everything, and to take it easy

hatless engie get

might craft with the demo gibus, but i might just wait for trading, and trade them both for a better hat


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> fffffuuuuuu
> 
> so i think hatless hats are valve's way of saying not to craft everything, and to take it easy
> 
> hatless engie get
> 
> might craft with the demo gibus, but i might just wait for trading, and trade them both for a better hat


I think there just random because it was only like my 4th craft and i got hatless sniper :l
aslo check this out


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> fffffuuuuuu
> 
> so i think hatless hats are valve's way of saying not to craft everything, and to take it easy
> 
> hatless engie get
> 
> might craft with the demo gibus, but i might just wait for trading, and trade them both for a better hat


Yep, hatless strikes again. I'd say wait until trading. Someone will want both of them.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I find it funny that sometimes ill join a server then realise another tbt has joined the exact same server


----------



## Entei Slider

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> fffffuuuuuu
> 
> so i think hatless hats are valve's way of saying not to craft everything, and to take it easy
> 
> hatless engie get
> 
> might craft with the demo gibus, but i might just wait for trading, and trade them both for a better hat


Don't feel bad XD.

Yesterday I finally had enough metal to craft a hat

Camera Beard Get

I was like meh, good enough, but I was feeling ballzy that morning so I did what any idiot would do.

Ye old baker boy + camera beard = hatless engie 
FFFFFFFFFuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
edit: :O When trading comes out I'll trade you the hatless engie for the demo gibus so you can craft the 2 and get something better and REALLY, not lose out on anything.


----------



## -Aaron

Is there a solid date on Polycount and trading or is it just sometime next month?


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> I find it funny that sometimes ill join a server then realise another tbt has joined the exact same server


No, you *censored.1.3*s stalk me!
I've had you, aaron, and Psycho all follow me into a server. |:<


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that sometimes ill join a server then realise another tbt has joined the exact same server
> 
> 
> 
> No, you *censored.1.3*s stalk me!
> I've had you, aaron, and Psycho all follow me into a server. |:<
Click to expand...

W-when?

Ive had Aron when i was in a 2fort server
And Sporge in a Achievement server a few minutes ago


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that sometimes ill join a server then realise another tbt has joined the exact same server
> 
> 
> 
> No, you *censored.1.3*s stalk me!
> I've had you, aaron, and Psycho all follow me into a server. |:<
Click to expand...

I just wanted to join in and Ubercharge you so I can get an achievement ;__;


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that sometimes ill join a server then realise another tbt has joined the exact same server
> 
> 
> 
> No, you *censored.1.3*s stalk me!
> I've had you, aaron, and Psycho all follow me into a server. |:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to join in and Ubercharge you so I can get an achievement ;__;
Click to expand...

But you was a sniper O_O

Edit: I didnt pay attention to who you quoted


----------



## AndyB

Prop hunt, that's when. Not the time I asked everyone if they wanted to play.
And fair enough Aaron, could have told me though. :C


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Prop hunt, that's when. Not the time I asked everyone if they wanted to play.
> And fair enough Aaron, could have told me though. :C


Well i joined Razputin


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prop hunt, that's when. Not the time I asked everyone if they wanted to play.
> And fair enough Aaron, could have told me though. :C
> 
> 
> 
> Well i joined Razputin
Click to expand...

He wasn't in the game!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prop hunt, that's when. Not the time I asked everyone if they wanted to play.
> And fair enough Aaron, could have told me though. :C
> 
> 
> 
> Well i joined Razputin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't in the game!
Click to expand...

You sure, i remember asking him if it was ok to join...


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prop hunt, that's when. Not the time I asked everyone if they wanted to play.
> And fair enough Aaron, could have told me though. :C
> 
> 
> 
> Well i joined Razputin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't in the game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure, i remember asking him if it was ok to join...
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure.


----------



## Psychonaut

andy, i'm gonna stalk you, bro.  cuz who else am I gonna stalk? 

@ kk slider, I just got the hatless engie, and I have the demoman's gibus, what are you talking about/saying?

camera beard would be kinda cool, except there were a lot of drops of them when they came out, IIRC..  i dunno.

animefan asked me once, I really don't care (am perfectly fine/prefer to) if I'm playing with you guys.  just join if you want.  it's allllll good.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> andy, i'm gonna stalk you, bro.  cuz who else am I gonna stalk?
> 
> @ kk slider, I just got the hatless engie, and I have the demoman's gibus, what are you talking about/saying?
> 
> camera beard would be kinda cool, except there were a lot of drops of them when they came out, IIRC..  i dunno.
> 
> animefan asked me once, I really don't care (am perfectly fine/prefer to) if I'm playing with you guys.  just join if you want.  it's allllll good.


Yes i prefer it wheneversomeone joins me as well, i just find it funny when im walking along then spot someone


----------



## -Aaron

http://kotaku.com/5624216/sam--max-team-fortress-2-penny-arcade-and-strong-bad-together-at-last

Seems like crossovers are all the rage this year.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I know it will never happen but a Team fortress and nazi zombies crossover weould be awesome for me... basically the only 2  games i play ATM


----------



## AndyB

Oh god dammit Aaron, I jsut made a thread for that. (didn't see it)


----------



## Psychonaut

HEAVY WEAPONS GUY IS NOW BIG TIME HOLLYWOOD MOVIE STAR.

sandvich is his sidekick.


----------



## AndyB

You're a loose cannon sandvich! You're a damn good cop!


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> You're a loose cannon sandvich! You're a damn good cop!


I have this feeling it's made into a movie already, but still have this doubt lingering.

oh goodness.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Anyone wann play zombie fortress
(If anyone doesnt know what that is ill explain if you ask me)


----------



## Entei Slider

/too busy to read

Is the TBT server up? I wanted to know cuase I'm about to get on TF2 and I wanted some company :3...


----------



## Deleted User

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> /too busy to read
> 
> Is the TBT server up? I wanted to know cuase I'm about to get on TF2 and I wanted some company :3...


TBT server? Wow, you all are SOOOOO dumb. By the way, TF2 sucks ass! No one plays it except losers.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

ni99a said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /too busy to read
> 
> Is the TBT server up? I wanted to know cuase I'm about to get on TF2 and I wanted some company :3...
> 
> 
> 
> TBT server? Wow, you all are SOOOOO dumb. By the way, TF2 sucks ass! No one plays it except losers.
Click to expand...

LAWLTROL.

Why aren't trolls funny anymore...?


----------



## Deleted User

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> ni99a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /too busy to read
> 
> Is the TBT server up? I wanted to know cuase I'm about to get on TF2 and I wanted some company :3...
> 
> 
> 
> TBT server? Wow, you all are SOOOOO dumb. By the way, TF2 sucks ass! No one plays it except losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LAWLTROL.
> 
> Why aren't trolls funny anymore...?
Click to expand...

Why do you have to be so *censored.3.0*ing ********? I'm not trying to be fun.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Anyway not paying any mind to the faggola, is that Zombie Fortress any fun?


----------



## Entei Slider

-sigh- We can never have fun with trolls anymore :< I haven't seen, err read, a funny one in a year, I miss elmo and basonjurrows....

EDIT:In response to Garret,
Well it's kinda like a Call of duty since it has like classes and stuff. I wouldnt reccomend it but you can try it and see if it's your style.


----------



## Deleted User

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> -sigh- We can never have fun with trolls anymore :< I haven't seen, err read, a funny one in a year, I miss elmo and basonjurrows....


Oh my god, just shut the *censored.3.0* up! I don't give a *censored.2.0* about basonjurrows or any of those other *censored.7.61*. I'm not trying to be funny, so don't even try to put us in the same category.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> -sigh- We can never have fun with trolls anymore :< I haven't seen, err read, a funny one in a year, I miss elmo and basonjurrows....
> 
> EDIT:In response to Garret,
> Well it's kinda like a Call of duty since it has like classes and stuff. I wouldnt reccomend it but you can try it and see if it's your style.


...From what I read it's....like zero CoD.


----------



## AndyB

I didn't enjoy Zombie fortress, and I don't care to play it again.
Also, stop comparing anything to CoD. ZF is nothing like CoD, god damn.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:
			
		

> I didn't enjoy Zombie fortress, and I don't care to play it again.


Kinda seems like Arena semi.


----------



## AndyB

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't enjoy Zombie fortress, and I don't care to play it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda seems like Arena semi.
Click to expand...

Like what?


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> I didn't enjoy Zombie fortress, and I don't care to play it again.
> Also, stop comparing anything to CoD. ZF is nothing like CoD, god damn.


T-T....It just seemed like CoD to me due to the classes, no need to get angry...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't enjoy Zombie fortress, and I don't care to play it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda seems like Arena semi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what?
Click to expand...

Two teams and there's no re spawning for Red? But yeah it made me think of that over CoD.


----------



## AndyB

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't enjoy Zombie fortress, and I don't care to play it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda seems like Arena semi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two teams and there's no re spawning for Red? But yeah it made me think of that over CoD.
Click to expand...

From the version I played at least, it wasn't like arena. It was just like getting teamswapped when you'd get killed. Eh, I just did not enjoy it. 
Now Prop Hunt! That's a mod I really like.

@K.K... you thought that was angry?
Oh dear, I'm so sorry chap, but you're way off.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two teams and there's no re spawning for Red? But yeah it made me think of that over CoD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the version I played at least, it wasn't like arena. It was just like getting teamswapped when you'd get killed. Eh, I just did not enjoy it.
> Now Prop Hunt! That's a mod I really like.
> 
> @K.K... you thought that was angry?
> Oh dear, I'm so sorry chap, but you're way off.
Click to expand...

Have you ever played the Wario Ware spin-off?


----------



## AndyB

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Two teams and there's no re spawning for Red? But yeah it made me think of that over CoD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the version I played at least, it wasn't like arena. It was just like getting teamswapped when you'd get killed. Eh, I just did not enjoy it.
> Now Prop Hunt! That's a mod I really like.
> 
> @K.K... you thought that was angry?
> Oh dear, I'm so sorry chap, but you're way off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever played the Wario Ware spin-off?
Click to expand...

Not been lucky enough to get into the server when I've tried.
Looks fun, but there doesn't seem that many different gametypes, just the same things over and over.


----------



## Deleted User

You all are still going on about this steaming pile of crap called "TF2"?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> From the version I played at least, it wasn't like arena. It was just like getting teamswapped when you'd get killed. Eh, I just did not enjoy it.
> Now Prop Hunt! That's a mod I really like.
> 
> @K.K... you thought that was angry?
> Oh dear, I'm so sorry chap, but you're way off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever played the Wario Ware spin-off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not been lucky enough to get into the server when I've tried.
> Looks fun, but there doesn't seem that many different gametypes, just the same things over and over.
Click to expand...

Mhm, I just heard about it about a few weeks ago one I really wanna try is where you get to hide as an item, barrel etc. and the other team tries to find you, Not sure if its called prop-hunt.


----------



## AndyB

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever played the Wario Ware spin-off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not been lucky enough to get into the server when I've tried.
> Looks fun, but there doesn't seem that many different gametypes, just the same things over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhm, I just heard about it about a few weeks ago one I really wanna try is where you get to hide as an item, barrel etc. and the other team tries to find you, Not sure if its called prop-hunt.
Click to expand...

That'll be prophunt.


----------



## Entei Slider

:O Andy how do you find the wario ware servers?


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> :O Andy how do you find the wario ware servers?


63.251.20.54:27015

^ IP address for a tf2ware server, but it isn't 24/7 tf2ware.

as for prophunt/etc, I'd suggest using the server browser, and searching by "game" where it usually says team fortress.  there's a dozen or so decent prophunt servers, I don't have the IP of the kritzkast server available right now, but that's the one andy/i play on.

lolstalkan


----------



## Zangy

I noticed a spelling error by Valve. They spelled sandwich sandvich.

Also I play on the tf2ware server alll the time don't go on it please it's my place


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I noticed a spelling error by Valve. They spelled sandwich sandvich.
> 
> Also I play on the tf2ware server alll the time don't go on it please it's my place


BRYKOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sporge27

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I noticed a spelling error by Valve. They spelled sandwich sandvich.
> 
> Also I play on the tf2ware server alll the time don't go on it please it's my place


That is no misspelling, just Russian


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

ni99a said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /too busy to read
> 
> Is the TBT server up? I wanted to know cuase I'm about to get on TF2 and I wanted some company :3...
> 
> 
> 
> TBT server? Wow, you all are SOOOOO dumb. By the way, TF2 sucks ass! No one plays it except losers.
Click to expand...

And what do you do in your spare time? Trololol
http://www.youtube.com/v/iwGFalTRHDA&feature=related


----------



## AndyB

Hey animefan... he's gone, you can stop paying attention to him now.


----------



## Muh Pit

Stupid Valve, needs to give me drops I can actually craft. Well, either that or something I can use. It really does feel like the closer you get to your next hat, the rarer decent and or usable drops are. v.v


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hey animefan... he's gone, you can stop paying attention to him now.


Sorry, i just wanted to post trololol


----------



## AndyB

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Stupid Valve, needs to give me drops I can actually craft. Well, either that or something I can use. It really does feel like the closer you get to your next hat, the rarer decent and or usable drops are. v.v


All my recent drops have just been dupes of other things I have. Flaregun, frontier justice etc.


----------



## Muh Pit

AndyB said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Valve, needs to give me drops I can actually craft. Well, either that or something I can use. It really does feel like the closer you get to your next hat, the rarer decent and or usable drops are. v.v
> 
> 
> 
> All my recent drops have just been dupes of other things I have. Flaregun, frontier justice etc.
Click to expand...

Meh, I guess that's a bit better than getting something that you can't use for *censored.2.0*.


----------



## AndyB

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Valve, needs to give me drops I can actually craft. Well, either that or something I can use. It really does feel like the closer you get to your next hat, the rarer decent and or usable drops are. v.v
> 
> 
> 
> All my recent drops have just been dupes of other things I have. Flaregun, frontier justice etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, I guess that's a bit better than getting something that you can't for *censored.2.0*.
Click to expand...

The flaregun I like, as with the extra ubersaw I found. But this had to come after I crafted that damn hatless scoot.
Trading better hurry up.. some ass will want that.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Check out my bacpack and see my triples


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Check out my bacpack and see my *triples*


err.. why haven't you crafted them yet? 

also, I'd like to say I'll only craft dupes, but the prospect of a new hat always gets me in the end.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my bacpack and see my *triples*
> 
> 
> 
> err.. why haven't you crafted them yet?
> 
> also, I'd like to say I'll only craft dupes, but the prospect of a new hat always gets me in the end.
Click to expand...

Im gonna wait till i have lots of stuff then craft it all at once

I need 72 items to make 4 refined metals and i only have 17 items i dont want soo im pretty far away


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my bacpack and see my *triples*
> 
> 
> 
> err.. why haven't you crafted them yet?
> 
> also, I'd like to say I'll only craft dupes, but the prospect of a new hat always gets me in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im gonna wait till i have lots of stuff then craft it all at once
> 
> I need 72 items to make 4 refined metals and i only have 17 items i dont want soo im pretty far away
Click to expand...

right.. but it's just taking up space, right now..

much more fun to count the metal as you refine it, IMO..  but whatever floats your boat, i guess.  I tried to keep mine organized, scrap on far left, and one copy of each class alt weapon in their column, but I'm lazy and haven't updated it since i got a few drops.  meh.

going for a class hat, then?  good way to go if you don't mind a short wait. ;-;


----------



## -Aaron

Triples? It ain't got nothing on my quads.  http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
I'm gonna save all my drops from now on, just so I'm prepared to craft the Polycount stuff when they come out.

Also,  there's a rumor that the crossover game would be a charity poker game, with proceeds going to Child's Play. If you buy it, you get a poker visor for the Heavy.


----------



## AndyB

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Triples? It ain't got nothing on my quads.  http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> I'm gonna save all my drops from now on, just so I'm prepared to craft the Polycount stuff when they come out.
> 
> Also,  there's a rumor that the crossover game would be a charity poker game, with proceeds going to Child's Play. If you buy it, you get a poker visor for the Heavy.


Just the Heavy? Aw shucks. It seems thar be hats everywhere!


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Triples? It ain't got nothing on my quads.  http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> I'm gonna save all my drops from now on, just so I'm prepared to craft the Polycount stuff when they come out.
> 
> Also,  there's a rumor that the crossover game would be a charity poker game, with proceeds going to Child's Play. If you buy it, you get a poker visor for the Heavy.


god damn.

at least craft the dupes into metal so you don't have so much clutter/know where your needed items are :/


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I decided to craft the stuff i didnt need and got only 1 refined ... oh well


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triples? It ain't got nothing on my quads.  http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> I'm gonna save all my drops from now on, just so I'm prepared to craft the Polycount stuff when they come out.
> 
> Also,  there's a rumor that the crossover game would be a charity poker game, with proceeds going to Child's Play. If you buy it, you get a poker visor for the Heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> god damn.
> 
> at least craft the dupes into metal so you don't have so much clutter/know where your needed items are :/
Click to expand...

Nah man, I can easily craft them into metal, but I'm assuming that the Polycount items are like "Jarate + Axtinguisher = Scotsman Skullcutter" items, ya know? So I'll save them.

@Andy: Maybe, maybe not. I'm still hoping it's something fun than a poker game though.


----------



## Sporge27

I can't wait for trading to finally get the items I crafted but cannot find


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I got a medic hat up for trade (Cant remeber the name)


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> I got a medic hat up for trade (Cant remeber the name)


is it the headband/mirror thing?

DO WANT

also, @ aaron, makes sense, and I didn't think of that.  still, you could craft two and still have two, with your cloak and dagger.. freeing up a good 3 spaces when it's all said and done.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a medic hat up for trade (Cant remeber the name)
> 
> 
> 
> is it the headband/mirror thing?
> 
> DO WANT
> 
> also, @ aaron, makes sense, and I didn't think of that.  still, you could craft two and still have two, with your cloak and dagger.. freeing up a good 3 spaces when it's all said and done.
Click to expand...

Its the hat that looks like the fancy fedora


----------



## Psychonaut

with the feather?  I'm sold.

check my backpack, I have a killer's kabuto, pyro glove, demo's hallmark & gibus, sniper's fishing hat, and bald engie.  would be willing to trade pretty much anything but the hallmark, due to it being the best hat ever.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> with the feather?  I'm sold.
> 
> check my backpack, I have a killer's kabuto, pyro glove, demo's hallmark & gibus, sniper's fishing hat, and bald engie.  would be willing to trade pretty much anything but the hallmark, due to it being the best hat ever.


Dam straight son.


----------



## Gnome

Can you trade? If so what would one trade for a Backbiter's Billycock?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> with the feather?  I'm sold.
> 
> check my backpack, I have a killer's kabuto, pyro glove, demo's hallmark & gibus, sniper's fishing hat, and bald engie.  would be willing to trade pretty much anything but the hallmark, due to it being the best hat ever.


Ill trade for the Rubber glove !
Oh and its called the Vintage Tyrolean 
http://www.youtube.com/v/1ak42lM6zp8&feature=channel


----------



## «Jack»

Well. With all this trading talk I'm feeling like I have nothing of value. All I have is the Soldier's Stash and the Physician's Procedure Mask.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Well. With all this trading talk I'm feeling like I have nothing of value. All I have is the Soldier's Stash and the Physician's Procedure Mask.


That's still something more than other have sir, so don't be thinking you have nothing.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. With all this trading talk I'm feeling like I have nothing of value. All I have is the Soldier's Stash and the Physician's Procedure Mask.
> 
> 
> 
> That's still something more than other have sir, so don't be thinking you have nothing.
Click to expand...

Yeah, alot of people like the Procedure's mask


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. With all this trading talk I'm feeling like I have nothing of value. All I have is the Soldier's Stash and the Physician's Procedure Mask.
> 
> 
> 
> That's still something more than other have sir, so don't be thinking you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, alot of people like the Procedure's mask
Click to expand...

Hell, I really like the Stash!


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the feather?  I'm sold.
> 
> check my backpack, I have a killer's kabuto, pyro glove, demo's hallmark & gibus, sniper's fishing hat, and bald engie.  would be willing to trade pretty much anything but the hallmark, due to it being the best hat ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill trade for the Rubber glove !
> Oh and its called the Vintage Tyrolean
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1ak42lM6zp8&feature=channel
Click to expand...

FFFUUUU my only pyro hat Q.Q

worth it.  hat's almost as good as demo's hallmark.  deal/we gonna trade?

also, the procedure's  mask is awesome.  especially since it goes in the misc. slot.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the feather?  I'm sold.
> 
> check my backpack, I have a killer's kabuto, pyro glove, demo's hallmark & gibus, sniper's fishing hat, and bald engie.  would be willing to trade pretty much anything but the hallmark, due to it being the best hat ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill trade for the Rubber glove !
> Oh and its called the Vintage Tyrolean
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1ak42lM6zp8&feature=channel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFFUUUU my only pyro hat Q.Q
> 
> worth it.  hat's almost as good as demo's hallmark.  deal/we gonna trade?
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the feather?  I'm sold.
> 
> check my backpack, I have a killer's kabuto, pyro glove, demo's hallmark & gibus, sniper's fishing hat, and bald engie.  would be willing to trade pretty much anything but the hallmark, due to it being the best hat ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill trade for the Rubber glove !
> Oh and its called the Vintage Tyrolean
> http://www.youtube.com/v/1ak42lM6zp8&feature=channel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFFUUUU my only pyro hat Q.Q
> 
> worth it.  hat's almost as good as demo's hallmark.  deal/we gonna trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

hot damn.


----------



## Muh Pit

Earlier, I got my hat, it was the scout golfer like one, you know the type that the elderly wear that I can't remember the name of. So, I thought, meh, it's not that brilliant and crafted it with my Pickelhaube.


Whiskered Gentleman



*<big><big><big>FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU</big></big></big>*


----------



## Psychonaut

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Earlier, I got my hat, it was the scout golfer like one, you know the type that the elderly wear that I can't remember the name of. So, I thought, meh, it's not that brilliant and crafted it with my Pickelhaube.
> 
> 
> Whiskered Gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*<big><big><big>FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU</big></big></big>*</div>


<big>the bakers boy or whatever?  the pricklehaube is awesome, imo.  lot of people have it, but doesn't make it worse

fu due to awesome, or horrible?</big>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/v/1ak42lM6zp8&feature=channel
> 
> 
> 
> FFFUUUU my only pyro hat Q.Q
> 
> worth it.  hat's almost as good as demo's hallmark.  deal/we gonna trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hot damn.
Click to expand...

Cool


----------



## Psychonaut

right.  so this thread needs to get past that page stretch muh was so kind to give us. :<

I'm going to go medic it up.  anyone bored enough to join me is welcome to, steam id is razputin for those who don't know.  (that means i'm numbah one)

with the red mamimi sig.  and all the teebeetee frannz


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Soo did anyone watch the video i posted?


----------



## Brandon

Erm. I just remembered TBT after like 8 months and I main Scout. o_e


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Whats happened with the highlander? it says final divisions announced 29th but they havent announced them yet...

(Didnt post in highlander topic because i would double post and if i edited no one would see it)


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> Whats happened with the highlander? it says final divisions announced 29th but they havent announced them yet...
> 
> (Didnt post in highlander topic because i would double post and if i edited no one would see it)


They are being announced Spetember 12th.
All info is on the faq page on etf2l site. http://etf2l.org/high/highlander-faq/


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats happened with the highlander? it says final divisions announced 29th but they havent announced them yet...
> 
> (Didnt post in highlander topic because i would double post and if i edited no one would see it)
> 
> 
> 
> They are being announced Spetember 12th.
> All info is on the faq page on etf2l site. http://etf2l.org/high/highlander-faq/
Click to expand...

But on the main page it says 29th... oh well


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats happened with the highlander? it says final divisions announced 29th but they havent announced them yet...
> 
> (Didnt post in highlander topic because i would double post and if i edited no one would see it)
> 
> 
> 
> They are being announced Spetember 12th.
> All info is on the faq page on etf2l site. http://etf2l.org/high/highlander-faq/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But on the main page it says 29th... oh well
Click to expand...

Yeah, and as you said... that date passed. So I'd go by the faq page.


----------



## Psychonaut

bumping is more or less the only acceptable reason to double post.  and it only really counts/is acceptable if it isn't like.. bumped within an hour, or something.

it's cool, just bump it.

I've been checking the page to see if we have anything setup, and i'm not sure about the highlander thing.

6 more teams would make the total amount add up to 960, which would split into three divisions of 320 (which is how many are currently registered/accepted)

so.. its just luck, i guess.  popularity = popular


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> bumping is more or less the only acceptable reason to double post.  and it only really counts/is acceptable if it isn't like.. bumped within an hour, or something.
> 
> it's cool, just bump it.
> 
> I've been checking the page to see if we have anything setup, and i'm not sure about the highlander thing.
> 
> 6 more teams would make the total amount add up to 960, which would split into three divisions of 320 (which is how many are currently registered/accepted)
> 
> so.. its just luck, i guess.  popularity = popular


I bet most teams dont even have 10 members


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumping is more or less the only acceptable reason to double post.  and it only really counts/is acceptable if it isn't like.. bumped within an hour, or something.
> 
> it's cool, just bump it.
> 
> I've been checking the page to see if we have anything setup, and i'm not sure about the highlander thing.
> 
> 6 more teams would make the total amount add up to 960, which would split into three divisions of 320 (which is how many are currently registered/accepted)
> 
> so.. its just luck, i guess.  popularity = popular
> 
> 
> 
> I bet most teams dont even have 10 members
Click to expand...

Then those wont be accepted. Bringing the total down nicely.
Also, that wont be a fault of their own.. people dropping out etc. Over being stupid and not reading the rules and regs.

Super sneaky Edit:
Meet the Pyro!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRXsyDSO5-I

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Not really! But still worth it.</div>


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumping is more or less the only acceptable reason to double post.  and it only really counts/is acceptable if it isn't like.. bumped within an hour, or something.
> 
> it's cool, just bump it.
> 
> I've been checking the page to see if we have anything setup, and i'm not sure about the highlander thing.
> 
> 6 more teams would make the total amount add up to 960, which would split into three divisions of 320 (which is how many are currently registered/accepted)
> 
> so.. its just luck, i guess.  popularity = popular
> 
> 
> 
> I bet most teams dont even have 10 members
Click to expand...

I'm not sure (as I didn't try to sign up before we had 10 people) but I'm fairly certain that they wouldn't have accepted people if they didn't meet the requirements/had some form of blocking for those without enough people.

but if they didn't, oh god 2 teams left.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumping is more or less the only acceptable reason to double post.  and it only really counts/is acceptable if it isn't like.. bumped within an hour, or something.
> 
> it's cool, just bump it.
> 
> I've been checking the page to see if we have anything setup, and i'm not sure about the highlander thing.
> 
> 6 more teams would make the total amount add up to 960, which would split into three divisions of 320 (which is how many are currently registered/accepted)
> 
> so.. its just luck, i guess.  popularity = popular
> 
> 
> 
> I bet most teams dont even have 10 members
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure (as I didn't try to sign up before we had 10 people) but I'm fairly certain that they wouldn't have accepted people if they didn't meet the requirements/had some form of blocking for those without enough people.
> 
> but if they didn't, oh god 2 teams left.
Click to expand...

Argh, we have to get in!


----------



## AndyB

Me and Psycho are playing some Prop Hunt, come join us.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Me and Psycho are playing some Prop Hunt, come join us.


FUUU- i just went to my bedroom


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Me and Psycho are playing some Prop Hunt, come join us.


more like were, mirite.

*is looking for the brak show clip where zorak says i was playing, brak's been getting a red-ass beatdown but failed*
http://www.youtube.com/v/4NKOUWEuWkA&feature=related


----------



## AndyB

Prop hunt! Go go go.


----------



## -Aaron

Any exciting drops for you guys?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Any exciting drops for you guys?


Only the back burner which i immediatly crafted


----------



## AndyB

I have a Natascha waiting to drop.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Any exciting drops for you guys?


heavy duty rag dropped for me

no, not really. :<

I got some useless wepz, but that's about it


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Right now im working on a dedicated , soo far its going alright its focuses to CTF maps and i would like someone to join just to test it out.


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Right now im working on a dedicated , soo far its going alright its focuses to CTF maps and i would like someone to join just to test it out.


i was srsly just about to post about this. @_@

windows seems to feel like running the dedicated server now (checked for lols) so i'm going to try and get it back up/running.  all that i really need to do is reset all the rtv/nominate stuff, and i'll see about using not beetle's mod, so that prophunt and other mods are easier to integrate.  woot.

gonna im about if yours is working, animefan


----------



## Brad

Man I wish i played this on pc so i could play wit you guys sounds fun 



*1000 post...maybe*


----------



## Brad

fail that was 1001 soz for off topic


----------



## Entei Slider

I've played TF2Ware and it is awesome!!! Though it does get repetitive. If anyone needs an IP for TF2Ware I can give you the one I go to, but it's not always TF2Ware the maps change but it usually goes back to TF2Ware in about 1-2 maps.


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I've played TF2Ware and it is awesome!!! Though it does get repetitive. If anyone needs an IP for TF2Ware I can give you the one I go to, but it's not always TF2Ware the maps change but it usually goes back to TF2Ware in about 1-2 maps.


yeah, i hate how the tf2ware servers aren't 24/7 tf2ware, but i guess it does get a bit repetitive.  did you try fortwars?

ip is 63.251.20.54:27015  for those who don't know. ;D
and a texas-based server is..  66.221.253.125:27017  but it isn't 24/7, just the same


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Anyone wanna play now?


----------



## -Aaron

I'm playing PropHunt again, feel free to join.


----------



## Pear

I got it for 360. I know the PC version is way better, but it was already coming with th orange box. Does anyone have it for 360 here?


----------



## Psychonaut

apparently, tf2 will be getting an open beta for those who own the game.

it'll release in a month or two, apparently, details are shaky other than it will be free for those who already own the game, and it will be used mainly to balance new/beta items, which is obvious.

valve hasn't said it, but it's been leaked, link


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> apparently, tf2 will be getting an open beta for those who own the game.
> 
> it'll release in a month or two, apparently, details are shaky other than it will be free for those who already own the game, and it will be used mainly to balance new/beta items, which is obvious.
> 
> valve hasn't said it, but it's been leaked, ]


[url=http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Open_Beta]http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Open_Beta
Just postin' the wiki page for the Beta thingy.


----------



## Psychonaut

i'll just leave the past post as is.. but i meant to link to this page here

and with andy linking to the open beta page, here's the beta page.  link


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Soo new weapons but there only in the beta stage?


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Soo new weapons but there only in the beta stage?


no, the announcement is that tf2 is now (along with the "real" game) going to have a beta form, in which anyone who owns tf2 will be able to test the new weapons, before they are released in the real game.

it's just an open beta, but it's an open beta for tf2


----------



## -Aaron

I gave in to the temptation of crafting my quads and trips.
In two weeks or less, it'll be time for...SCIENCE.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I gave in to the temptation of crafting my quads and trips.
> In two weeks or less, it'll be time for...SCIENCE.


inb4 you craft hatless. 

remember to save your science for polycount, if you want something of them.  or if you don't, GOGOGO


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave in to the temptation of crafting my quads and trips.
> In two weeks or less, it'll be time for...SCIENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 you craft hatless.
> 
> remember to save your science for polycount, if you want something of them.  or if you don't, GOGOGO
Click to expand...

I'm waiting to try and get the Spy's new Fez. <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Pear said:
			
		

> I got it for 360. I know the PC version is way better, but it was already coming with th orange box. Does anyone have it for 360 here?


Me, best thing about Xbawks version, no patch so that means there's a buncha glitches : o


----------



## Psychonaut

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for 360. I know the PC version is way better, but it was already coming with th orange box. Does anyone have it for 360 here?
> 
> 
> 
> Me, best thing about Xbawks version, no patch so that means there's a buncha glitches : o
Click to expand...

enjoy getting spawncamped by an engie you can't kill/see


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for 360. I know the PC version is way better, but it was already coming with th orange box. Does anyone have it for 360 here?
> 
> 
> 
> Me, best thing about Xbawks version, no patch so that means there's a buncha glitches : o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy getting spawncamped by an engie you can't kill/see
Click to expand...

Never happened.


----------



## Psychonaut

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for 360. I know the PC version is way better, but it was already coming with th orange box. Does anyone have it for 360 here?
> 
> 
> 
> Me, best thing about Xbawks version, no patch so that means there's a buncha glitches : o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy getting spawncamped by an engie you can't kill/see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never happened.
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/v/pPoKaoJu0m4

hilarious.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy getting spawncamped by an engie you can't kill/see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/pPoKaoJu0m4
> 
> hilarious.
Click to expand...

Very, and very old. Point is, never happened to me.


----------



## Psychonaut

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/pPoKaoJu0m4
> 
> hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very, and very old. Point is, never happened *to me.*
Click to expand...

two words that change so much.


----------



## «Jack»

Playing dodgeball/Prophunt. 
I suck at Prophunt.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/pPoKaoJu0m4
> 
> hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very, and very old. Point is, never happened *to me.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> two words that change so much.
Click to expand...

Your point? If I didn't include to me I'd be lying.


----------



## Psychonaut

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/v/pPoKaoJu0m4
> 
> hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Very, and very old. Point is, never happened *to me.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> two words that change so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point? If I didn't include to me I'd be lying.
Click to expand...

look at what you posted before that.

lol.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/v/pPoKaoJu0m4*to me.*
> 
> 
> 
> two words that change so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point? If I didn't include to me I'd be lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at what you posted before that.
> 
> lol.
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Psychonaut

i lol'd at this.

there's another video called sad but nom, nothing really good, but it's a nice concept i guess

http://www.youtube.com/v/QYUeuMlrhWo&NR=1


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

http://www.youtube.com/v/0-QRa3RPQ1w&feature=related

Pretty nice video here


----------



## Psychonaut

gat dammit fabio.

98.200.234.179 <-- is the new server.  prophunt is working, but rtv and all the fancy stuff isn't.  i'll get it to work soon, though.

going to try getting rcon to work so that modding is possible, and fix the download size problem, so that you won't have to use the first post here to download maps, they'll just auto-download.

http://gamingmasters.co.uk/prophunt/PHResourcePack.zip <-- click the link for a .zip download of all basic prophunt maps, and the few sounds you'll need.  install them as said in the first post, just drop the .bsp in the maps folder of tf2, and as for sounds, drop the "prophunt" folder into sounds folder, which should be in the same folder (tf) as maps.

so it would be tf/sounds/prophunt/<filenamehere.mp3>

i might throw in a few extra maps, but there aren't more than 3 that aren't in the pack (so far)

I'll add all the maps that were on the server again, just a heads up.  going to get rtv/nominate working first, though.


----------



## -Aaron

WELL TBT, IT'S TIME FOR SCIENCE.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>WHAT COULD IT BE?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>ANY GUESSES?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Could it be a Hustler's Hallmark?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Maybe it's a Trophy Belt.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Hatless Scout perhaps?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Is it possible it's the Safe n' Sound?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Is the suspense killing you yet?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">How about now?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Here it is!<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">It's the.....<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div></div></div></div></div></div></div></div></div>


----------



## AndyB

Eh, not that fond of the Tower. I much prefer the Modest Pile.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

-Aaron said:
			
		

> WELL TBT, IT'S TIME FOR SCIENCE.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>WHAT COULD IT BE?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>ANY GUESSES?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Could it be a Hustler's Hallmark?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Maybe it's a Trophy Belt.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Hatless Scout perhaps?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Is it possible it's the Safe n' Sound?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Is the suspense killing you yet?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">How about now?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Here it is!<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">It's the.....<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div></div></div></div></div></div></div>


Anyone else thinking it would have been bald?


----------



## Psychonaut

OH GOD

so is the towering pillar one of the more common hats now?  I thought it was awesome when i got mine, but within two days i was tired of it :/

grats though, instead of a hat for one class, you get a hat for all classes!


----------



## Entei Slider

I got a trade goin with a guy, when trading comes out bald engie from me= noble ammasment from him .....


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I got a trade goin with a guy, when trading comes out bald engie from me= noble ammasment from him .....


WHYYYYY

i hate my bald engie. Q.Q


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I want any heavy hat apart from duty rag soo if i get it when i craft my hat ill trade it


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> I want any heavy hat apart from duty rag soo if i get it when i craft my hat ill trade it


HEAVY DUTY RAG

DO WANT


----------



## beehdaubs

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want any heavy hat apart from duty rag soo if i get it when i craft my hat ill trade it
> 
> 
> 
> HEAVY DUTY RAG
> 
> DO WANT
Click to expand...

Ushanka was here.  Duty rag is for faggets.


----------



## Psychonaut

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want any heavy hat apart from duty rag soo if i get it when i craft my hat ill trade it
> 
> 
> 
> HEAVY DUTY RAG
> 
> DO WANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ushanka was here.  Duty rag is for faggets.
Click to expand...

:<

all heavy hats are pretty cool guys


----------



## Muh Pit

I'll take offers on my Whiskered Mentlegen for when trading comes out now.


*Crosses fingers/Doesn't expect much*


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone in the market for a Phsyician's Procedure Mask or Soldier's Stash?


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone in the market for a Phsyician's Procedure Mask or Soldier's Stash?


procedure mask.

yesyes.

backpack is in first post.  pyro hat is going to animefan, IIRC


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in the market for a Phsyician's Procedure Mask or Soldier's Stash?
> 
> 
> 
> procedure mask.
> 
> yesyes.
> 
> backpack is in first post.  pyro hat is going to animefan, IIRC
Click to expand...

Anything you're not willing to trade?


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in the market for a Phsyician's Procedure Mask or Soldier's Stash?
> 
> 
> 
> procedure mask.
> 
> yesyes.
> 
> backpack is in first post.  pyro hat is going to animefan, IIRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything you're not willing to trade?
Click to expand...

basically, just the hustler's hallmark..

everything else = haggle-able


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in the market for a Phsyician's Procedure Mask or Soldier's Stash?
> 
> 
> 
> procedure mask.
> 
> yesyes.
> 
> backpack is in first post.  pyro hat is going to animefan, IIRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything you're not willing to trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, just the hustler's hallmark..
> 
> everything else = haggle-able
Click to expand...

I'll have to think about it. I like the TPoH, but I'm really looking for a spy hat. If nothing else comes up I might trade it for that.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you're not willing to trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, just the hustler's hallmark..
> 
> everything else = haggle-able
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to think about it. I like the TPoH, but I'm really looking for a spy hat. If nothing else comes up I might trade it for that.
Click to expand...

it's all good.

in other hat related news,  *censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> basically, just the hustler's hallmark..
> 
> everything else = haggle-able
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to think about it. I like the TPoH, but I'm really looking for a spy hat. If nothing else comes up I might trade it for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all good.
> 
> in other hat related news,  *censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.
Click to expand...

Animefan is jealous

A few weapon tardes i would like to make

My spare scotsmans skullcuter = for someones eyelander
My dalokahs bar = for someones gunslinger


----------



## Muh Pit

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> basically, just the hustler's hallmark..
> 
> everything else = haggle-able
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to think about it. I like the TPoH, but I'm really looking for a spy hat. If nothing else comes up I might trade it for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all good.
> 
> in other hat related news,  *censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with you? You've got a hatless engie just sitting there, you haven't burnt it OR fabricated it D:


----------



## Psychonaut

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about it. I like the TPoH, but I'm really looking for a spy hat. If nothing else comes up I might trade it for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all good.
> 
> in other hat related news,  *censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with you? You've got a hatless engie just sitting there, you haven't burnt it OR fabricated it D:
Click to expand...

i'm wearing it.

waiting to trade it to someone who gives a crap about it.

lols.


----------



## Muh Pit

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> it's all good.
> 
> in other hat related news,  *censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with you? You've got a hatless engie just sitting there, you haven't burnt it OR fabricated it D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm wearing it.
> 
> waiting to trade it to someone who gives a crap about it.
> 
> lols.
Click to expand...

Pahhh.


That's not trading, that's relying on stupidity.

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Psychonaut

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you? You've got a hatless engie just sitting there, you haven't burnt it OR fabricated it D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm wearing it.
> 
> waiting to trade it to someone who gives a crap about it.
> 
> lols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pahhh.
> 
> 
> That's not trading, that's relying on stupidity.
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

do want whiskered.

or blob.  oh god the blob.


----------



## Muh Pit

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm wearing it.
> 
> waiting to trade it to someone who gives a crap about it.
> 
> lols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pahhh.
> 
> 
> That's not trading, that's relying on stupidity.
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *do want whiskered.*
> 
> or blob.  oh god the blob.
Click to expand...

Wat?

I don't understand why people want it, everyone on a server just gasm'd when I got it and I just thought _Why? It's a pile of cack._


----------



## Psychonaut

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.
> 
> 
> 
> Pahhh.
> 
> 
> That's not trading, that's relying on stupidity.
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *do want whiskered.*
> 
> or blob.  oh god the blob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wat?
> 
> I don't understand why people want it, everyone on a server just gasm'd when I got it and I just thought _Why? It's a pile of cack._
Click to expand...

1.) it goes in the misc slot, so you can add hats
2.) oh god awesome
3.) hats in general
4.) new wave of hats
5.) listing things

it isn't the best, but it ain't no hatless.


----------



## Muh Pit

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> *do want whiskered.*
> 
> or blob.  oh god the blob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wat?
> 
> I don't understand why people want it, everyone on a server just gasm'd when I got it and I just thought _Why? It's a pile of cack._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.) it goes in the misc slot, so you can add hats
> 2.) oh god awesome
> 3.) hats in general
> 4.) new wave of hats
> 5.) listing things
> 
> it isn't the best, but it ain't no hatless.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but for all of those every single misc item si better, the whiskered is barely visible and just looks stupid.


----------



## Psychonaut

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>*do want whiskered.*
> 
> or blob.  oh god the blob.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat?
> 
> I don't understand why people want it, everyone on a server just gasm'd when I got it and I just thought _Why? It's a pile of cack._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.) it goes in the misc slot, so you can add hats
> 2.) oh god awesome
> 3.) hats in general
> 4.) new wave of hats
> 5.) listing things
> 
> it isn't the best, but it ain't no hatless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but for all of those every single misc item si better, the whiskered is barely visible and just looks stupid.
Click to expand...

point taken.

better than camera beard?


----------



## Muh Pit

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>*do want whiskered.*_Why? It's a pile of cack._
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) it goes in the misc slot, so you can add hats
> 2.) oh god awesome
> 3.) hats in general
> 4.) new wave of hats
> 5.) listing things
> 
> it isn't the best, but it ain't no hatless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but for all of those every single misc item si better, the whiskered is barely visible and just looks stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> point taken.
> 
> better than camera beard?
Click to expand...

Most of the misc items are pretty rubbish, honestly.


----------



## Psychonaut

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>*do want whiskered.*_Why? It's a pile of cack._
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but for all of those every single misc item si better, the whiskered is barely visible and just looks stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> point taken.
> 
> better than camera beard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the misc items are pretty rubbish, honestly.
Click to expand...

procedure's mask is the only one that isn't awful, imo

as if my opinion mattered though, mirite


----------



## Muh Pit

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>*do want whiskered.*_Why? It's a pile of cack._
> 
> 
> 
> point taken.
> 
> better than camera beard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the misc items are pretty rubbish, honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> procedure's mask is the only one that isn't awful, imo
> 
> as if my opinion mattered though, mirite
Click to expand...

Yeah. You are so small, it's comical to my sense of humour.


----------



## Psychonaut

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>*do want whiskered.*_Why? It's a pile of cack._
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the misc items are pretty rubbish, honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> procedure's mask is the only one that isn't awful, imo
> 
> as if my opinion mattered though, mirite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. You are so small, it's comical to my sense of humour.
Click to expand...

entire forum is babies.


----------



## Muh Pit

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>*do want whiskered.*_Why? It's a pile of cack._
> 
> 
> 
> procedure's mask is the only one that isn't awful, imo
> 
> as if my opinion mattered though, mirite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. You are so small, it's comical to my sense of humour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> entire forum is babies.
Click to expand...

IS NUT PASSABLE


----------



## Psychonaut

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>*do want whiskered.*_Why? It's a pile of cack._
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. You are so small, it's comical to my sense of humour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> entire forum is babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IS NUT PASSABLE
Click to expand...

engineer is pie.


----------



## Muh Pit

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*censored.3.0* year, bonk helm.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm not doing that with my whiskered, shut up. D:
> </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>*do want whiskered.*_Why? It's a pile of cack._
> 
> 
> 
> entire forum is babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IS NUT PASSABLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> engineer is pie.
Click to expand...

DEMOMAN-ISH PIE!









Funny bc0s scotch pie ol ol ol


----------



## Psychonaut

demoman pie is not credit to thread.


----------



## Muh Pit

You make me feel like playing tf2 D:




How could this happen?


----------



## Psychonaut

because secretly, you yearn to be the hat, to understand it.

to fully become one with your hat, and transcend the barrier between your scalp and your headgear.

do it.


----------



## Muh Pit

That was beautiful :'(


----------



## Psychonaut

just saying the word hat makes a post beautiful.

saying it twice makes grown hat enthusiasts cry.


----------



## Muh Pit




----------



## Psychonaut

who sends all these babies to fight?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Um whats going on?


----------



## -Aaron

SHOULD I DARE TEST THE GODS OF CRAFTING?


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> SHOULD I DARE TEST THE GODS OF CRAFTING?


nope.

save them, trades = yesyes


----------



## AndyB

BIG image.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> BIG image.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


( Signing ) Honey and me going to beat your ass


----------



## «Jack»

DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT

I found a hat. Of course, it's a Soldier's Stash. WHICH I ALREADY HAVE.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT
> 
> I found a hat. Of course, it's a Soldier's Stash. WHICH I ALREADY HAVE.


>trading

any hat is a good hat.

hatless = whu


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Kinda off topic and kinda not but im getting gary's mod care to join me once i download it


----------



## «Jack»

POP QUIZ:

Should I craft my 2 Soldier's Stashes together?
I'll decide when one side gets 3 votes.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> POP QUIZ:
> 
> Should I craft my 2 Soldier's Stashes together?
> I'll decide when one side gets 3 votes.


No. -Trading.


----------



## Zangy

When is trading coming


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> POP QUIZ:
> 
> Should I craft my 2 Soldier's Stashes together?
> I'll decide when one side gets 3 votes.


no.

wait for trading.

trading is coming in a month or two, i think.

valve might have said a month, but valve time = lols


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POP QUIZ:
> 
> Should I craft my 2 Soldier's Stashes together?
> I'll decide when one side gets 3 votes.
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> wait for trading.
> 
> trading is coming in a month or two, i think.
> 
> valve might have said a month, but valve time = lols
Click to expand...

So around next year.


----------



## NikoKing

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/CkNgk5TNJ00&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/CkNgk5TNJ00&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

dead thread prevention


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Heavy hat... heavy hat! ... oh i need 2 more refined ... AAAAAAHH


----------



## AndyB

I lol'd at the Video Niko. Good stuff.


----------



## AndyB

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JmDTBu0yOCE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/JmDTBu0yOCE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmDTBu0yOCE

Finally dammit.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JmDTBu0yOCE'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/JmDTBu0yOCE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmDTBu0yOCE
> 
> Finally dammit.


my, that raz fellow is quite a dapper chap.


----------



## Entei Slider

Anyone have the braing slug and hate pyro? I'll trade noble ammasment of hat when it comes out...(Doubts anyone will accept off)


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Anyone have the braing slug and hate pyro? I'll trade noble ammasment of hat when it comes out...(Doubts anyone will accept off)


Anyone that hates the brain slug can kiss my ass. Awesome hat. 
I don't think anyone here has that hat.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have the braing slug and hate pyro? I'll trade noble ammasment of hat when it comes out...(Doubts anyone will accept off)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that hates the brain slug can kiss my ass. Awesome hat.
> I don't think anyone here has that hat.
Click to expand...

and if they have it, i have many offers. :3

towering pillar = oh yeah.


----------



## 1234gamefreak1

i love this GAME


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Come play with us some time


----------



## Entei Slider

TBT server up right now?


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> TBT server up right now?


it can be.

what's your preference, as to map/game mode?

any custom maps you don't have will take forever to download.

the IP should be 98.200.234.179:27015


----------



## -Aaron

Is it possible for achievement progress to reset? 
My progress on Consolation Prize dropped from 29 to 2 ;__;


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Is it possible for achievement progress to reset?
> My progress on Consolation Prize dropped from 29 to 2 ;__;


if you reset your stats, those achievements are reset, as well.

I don't know of any other ways, but i know that's one.


----------



## AndyB

Psycho wasn't around to stop me... I crafted my hats DX


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psycho wasn't around to stop me... I crafted my hats DX


Q.Q

what did you get?

a hot rod is okay, too.  I'd still say hatless & buckit weren't ripe for crafting, but at least it isn't another hatless


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  <big><big><big>+</big></big></big> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <big><big><big>=</big></big></big> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am okay with this.</div>


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>+</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>=</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am okay with this.</div>


lesson learned: don't take my advice, as it just makes things overly complex.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>+</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>=</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am okay with this.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> lesson learned: don't take my advice, as it just makes things overly complex.
Click to expand...

I just couldn't wait for trading!


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>+</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>=</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am okay with this.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> lesson learned: don't take my advice, as it just makes things overly complex.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just couldn't wait for trading!
Click to expand...

and it ended up paying off. ;D


----------



## Entei Slider

So, any news on the open beta yet? I wonder if the first participents will get something....


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> So, any news on the open beta yet? I wonder if the first participents will get something....


might get a medal or something that says how long you've been playing in the open beta, or have some kind of tracking/rewards system for those who do x amount of testing?

i haven't heard anything about it, but it was supposed to be hush-hush, if anything.


----------



## «Jack»

Close to being able to get a new hat. :3
And I've been looking for the TF2 Theme Piano Sheet Music, but I've come up emptyhanded.


----------



## AndyB

UPDATE TIME FELLAS!
http://www.teamfortress.com/mannconomy/

Also.. you may want to know, Microtransations are in.. for shame Valve.

PCGamer has it all there. And with pretty pictures!
http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/09/30/team-fortress-2-now-selling-items-for-real-money-massive-update-just-launched/

....Sure is World of Fortcraft 2!


----------



## Entei Slider

When I clicked on steam and saw the man co. thing I jumped out of my chair and ran around screaming like a little Girl saying WOOOOO YES YES WOOOOO YES!


----------



## AndyB

Incase you missed that from the FAQ page... trading is in, and so is... Gifting! =D

AND with this update, guess what is happening? Price drop!


----------



## Entei Slider

No steam connection makes K.K.Slider sad....


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

TRADING AND GIFTING 
asjeg, vnio  YES!


----------



## Psychonaut

I LEAVE TF2 ALONE FOR 8 HOURS AND THIS HAPPENS?

OH GOD, UPDATES. BOWLS OF THEM.

I like how they handled those who already had the items before they were/are buyable.  at least that's a bit of a nod to those who already played/idled long enough to get their hats.

OH GOD DOES MY ARMOR MATCH?


----------



## Zangy

this update sucks
it gives people who waste money on video game addons an advantage over others


----------



## -Aaron

OH BOY. HERE WE GO.
TIME TO CRAFT.


----------



## «Jack»

The game keeps crashing for me right after the Valve title screen... 

Anyways, I like how I now have all vintage items.


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> this update sucks
> it gives people who waste money on video game addons an advantage over others


because buying hats will give you an advantage, and you can't unlock every weapon in the game at least once through achievements.

LOLUTROLLME

I love how the vintage tag is going to make some things worth more.

i can just imagine people trading vintage jarate for brain slugs and other hats, now.


----------



## -Aaron

I haven't had a chance to login yet, but how much are the hats?


----------



## Sporge27

Here's the thing, it helps support them making more updates for the game, I personally feel like I could send a little their way.  Besides I have vintage things now


----------



## Zangy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this update sucks
> it gives people who waste money on video game addons an advantage over others
> 
> 
> 
> because buying hats will give you an advantage, and you can't unlock every weapon in the game at least once through achievements.
> 
> LOLUTROLLME
> 
> I love how the vintage tag is going to make some things worth more.
> 
> i can just imagine people trading vintage jarate for brain slugs and other hats, now.
Click to expand...

you can only get the croc hat in the store
you can only get headshot-proof sniper with the croc hat


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this update sucks
> it gives people who waste money on video game addons an advantage over others
> 
> 
> 
> because buying hats will give you an advantage, and you can't unlock every weapon in the game at least once through achievements.
> 
> LOLUTROLLME
> 
> I love how the vintage tag is going to make some things worth more.
> 
> i can just imagine people trading vintage jarate for brain slugs and other hats, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can only get the croc hat in the store
> you can only get headshot-proof sniper with the croc hat
Click to expand...

Reclaimed Metal + Razorback.
Enjoy Croc Hat.


----------



## AndyB

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this update sucks
> it gives people who waste money on video game addons an advantage over others
> 
> 
> 
> because buying hats will give you an advantage, and you can't unlock every weapon in the game at least once through achievements.
> 
> LOLUTROLLME
> 
> I love how the vintage tag is going to make some things worth more.
> 
> i can just imagine people trading vintage jarate for brain slugs and other hats, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can only get the croc hat in the store
> you can only get headshot-proof sniper with the croc hat
Click to expand...

No, they all still drop the same as always.


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this update sucks
> it gives people who waste money on video game addons an advantage over others
> 
> 
> 
> because buying hats will give you an advantage, and you can't unlock every weapon in the game at least once through achievements.
> 
> LOLUTROLLME
> 
> I love how the vintage tag is going to make some things worth more.
> 
> i can just imagine people trading vintage jarate for brain slugs and other hats, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can only get the croc hat in the store
> you can only get headshot-proof sniper with the croc hat
Click to expand...

butts.

i didn't know that :/

the new community hats are ~$17, i think.  most the other items are under $5.

@ aaron, that's the croc-back, not the hat.  no recipe for the hats that i know of, yet.


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this update sucks
> it gives people who waste money on video game addons an advantage over others
> 
> 
> 
> because buying hats will give you an advantage, and you can't unlock every weapon in the game at least once through achievements.
> 
> LOLUTROLLME
> 
> I love how the vintage tag is going to make some things worth more.
> 
> i can just imagine people trading vintage jarate for brain slugs and other hats, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can only get the croc hat in the store
> you can only get headshot-proof sniper with the croc hat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> butts.
> 
> i didn't know that :/
> 
> the new community hats are ~$17, i think.  most the other items are under $5.
> 
> @ aaron, that's the croc-back, not the hat.  no recipe for the hats that i know of, yet.
Click to expand...

What? That's outrageous man. Good thing I haven't played for 3 weeks. I have 21 drops that have a chance of becoming the new stuff.
How about those mystery crates?


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you can only get the croc hat in the store
> you can only get headshot-proof sniper with the croc hat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> butts.
> 
> i didn't know that :/
> 
> the new community hats are ~$17, i think.  most the other items are under $5.
> 
> @ aaron, that's the croc-back, not the hat.  no recipe for the hats that i know of, yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? That's outrageous man. Good thing I haven't played for 3 weeks. I have 21 drops that have a chance of becoming the new stuff.
> How about those mystery crates?
Click to expand...

no clue yet about the crates, but you need a key to unlock them or something.

my guess is they've got hats/more valuable items in there, as compared to a regular drop


----------



## «Jack»

Traded my Mask for the Billycock! :3


----------



## Sporge27

hmm supposedly anything that has an in game effect can be found by normal means, though there are some purely cosmetic items that are only buyable.


----------



## Entei Slider

It is good day to be K.K.Slider!

Hats:
Brain slug-Thank you Peso
Tough Guys Toque-Thank you Codename:Solid Sniper Troll
Yellow Fancy Fedora-Thank you Mann.Co Store!


----------



## -Aaron

Buy the L4D2 DLC, get a free Ellis Hat.


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> It is good day to be K.K.Slider!
> 
> Hats:
> Brain slug-Thank you Peso
> Tough Guys Toque-Thank you Codename:Solid Sniper Troll
> Yellow Fancy Fedora-Thank you Mann.Co Store!




but i wanted the brain slug..

HAY ANIMEFAN, WE STILL GOOD FOR THE GLOVE/VINTAGE TYROLEAN TRADE?


----------



## -Aaron

Reclaimed Metal + _______

Jarate = Mad Milk
Force-a-Nature = Shortstop
Buff Banner = Battalion's Backup
Direct Hit = The Black Box
Backburner = Degreaser
Axetinguisher = Powerjack
Eyelander = Bushwacka
Huntsman = Sydney Sleeper
Dead Ringer = L'Etranger
Sandman = Holy Mackerel
Razorback = Darwin's Danger Shield
Cloak and Dagger = Your Eternal Reward


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Reclaimed Metal + _______
> 
> Jarate = Mad Milk
> Force-a-Nature = Shortstop
> Buff Banner = Battalion's Backup
> Direct Hit = The Black Box
> Backburner = Degreaser
> Axetinguisher = Powerjack
> Eyelander = Bushwacka
> Huntsman = Sydney Sleeper
> Dead Ringer = L'Etranger
> Sandman = Holy Mackerel
> Razorback = Darwin's Danger Shield
> Cloak and Dagger = Your Eternal Reward


note on this, i think there's a bug when you craft a primary weapon, like the backburner, force a nature, and direct hit, using these recipes.

you create scrap metal instead of a weapon, instead of the weapon you want.  (like you were only crafting a reclaimed metal)

i haven't tried it, don't wanna lose my only backburner trying to get a degreaser/only axetinguisher to get a powerjack.

the rest should be good.

there's also new boxing gloves for the heavy, a strictly rocket-jumping rocket lawnchair, a frying pan for soldier/demo, and a new saw for the medic, dunno if they're craft-able though.


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reclaimed Metal + _______
> 
> Jarate = Mad Milk
> Force-a-Nature = Shortstop
> Buff Banner = Battalion's Backup
> Direct Hit = The Black Box
> Backburner = Degreaser
> Axetinguisher = Powerjack
> Eyelander = Bushwacka
> Huntsman = Sydney Sleeper
> Dead Ringer = L'Etranger
> Sandman = Holy Mackerel
> Razorback = Darwin's Danger Shield
> Cloak and Dagger = Your Eternal Reward
> 
> 
> 
> note on this, i think there's a bug when you craft a primary weapon, like the backburner, force a nature, and direct hit, using these recipes.
> 
> you create scrap metal instead of a weapon, instead of the weapon you want.  (like you were only crafting a reclaimed metal)
> 
> i haven't tried it, don't wanna lose my only backburner trying to get a degreaser/only axetinguisher to get a powerjack.
> 
> the rest should be good.
> 
> there's also new boxing gloves for the heavy, a strictly rocket-jumping rocket lawnchair, a frying pan for soldier/demo, and a new saw for the medic, dunno if they're craft-able though.
Click to expand...

I'm actually compelled to buy them, just because of the Mann Co. Hat.

Also, Pedo-Spy confirmed as 10th class.


----------



## Gnome

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Buy the L4D2 DLC, get a free Ellis Hat.


>Buy L4D2 DLC

baahahahahahaa

ohohhohoh that's a good one.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im guying to buy the Tough guys toque, Texas ten gallon and brigade helm (Maybe)
Then im going to trade my vintage vintage tyrolean  for a respectless rubber glove 
It is good day!

Oh and did anyone else realise certain hats are missing on the store
Like the demomans pimp hat! i soo want that


----------



## Sporge27

hmmm does anyone have a brain slug to trade?  I really want one


----------



## -Aaron

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the L4D2 DLC, get a free Ellis Hat.
> 
> 
> 
> >Buy L4D2 DLC
> 
> baahahahahahaa
> 
> ohohhohoh that's a good one.
Click to expand...

Or at least, buy something relating to Left4Dead, because there's an Ellis hat in the item list file.


----------



## AndyB

I just realised... valve kept their promise, it DID come in September. (just)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I love you valve will you marry me?


----------



## -Aaron

I gave into the temptation and bought a Rocket Jumper. 25 cents for a practice weapon and 25 cents for a hat is a good deal to me. Also, some guy traded me a Darwin's Danger Shield for a Huntsman, and another Huntsman for 2 Scrap Metal. I'm gonna see if I can get offers for them.


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Oh and did anyone else realise certain hats are missing on the store
> Like the demomans pimp hat! i soo want that


Psychonaut raises his hand

Psychonaut is glad he has his vintage pimp hat.  (smirk)

OHGODVINTAGEVINTAGETYROLEANYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ok soo Andy tried out that gift thing and it randomly selected me... guess what it gave me MODEST PILE OF HAT
Soo i tried to give it bcak to Andy but it says you cant trade gifted items... :l
I decided to repay him i gave him respectless rubber glove


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Ok soo Andy tried out that gift thing and it randomly selected me... guess what it gave me MODEST PILE OF HAT
> Soo i tried to give it bcak to Andy but it says you cant trade gifted items... :l
> I decided to repay him i gave him respectless rubber glove


best story in the history of ever, bro.

MY GLOVE GETS AROUND.


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> Ok soo Andy tried out that gift thing and it randomly selected me... guess what it gave me MODEST PILE OF HAT
> Soo i tried to give it bcak to Andy but it says you cant trade gifted items... :l
> I decided to repay him i gave him respectless rubber glove


Many thanks bro. Enjoy, as I will enjoy this hat. =D


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok soo Andy tried out that gift thing and it randomly selected me... guess what it gave me MODEST PILE OF HAT
> Soo i tried to give it bcak to Andy but it says you cant trade gifted items... :l
> I decided to repay him i gave him respectless rubber glove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks bro. Enjoy, as I will enjoy this hat. =D
Click to expand...


By the way.. what happened to Fabio?


----------



## Sporge27

sigh, I am ashamed to not have good hats


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> sigh, I am ashamed to not have good hats


Someone will give you one. That's what servers have become.
"who wants this, who wants that"


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> sigh, I am ashamed to not have good hats


the polycount pack doesn't have necessarily bad hats.. :/

bonk helm is probably my fave scout hat, and soldier's stash isn't that bad.. just more subdued, or however you want to call it.

brain slug is a high mark for a "good" hat   more like best hat ever


----------



## Entei Slider

Tough Guys Toque for trade :3. My heavy weapons guy skin makes me not like it as much as a should....


----------



## Zangy

Does anyone have a milkman (hat)

http://www.tf2items.com/id/Bryko614


----------



## Sporge27

Gah, I will find hats if I have to idle for them.  the soldiers stash I like, it is also the only hat I found. I've crafted a couple, but it was a bonk helm and stovepipe hat from a demo that I no longer have.  AND NOW I DON'T WANNA CRAFT MAH VINTAGE STUFF >:|


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ok guys im mr panic atm because i crafted a reclaimed metal and it did not appear in my back pack... fuuuu-
I tried sorting my back pack but that didnt help


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> Ok guys im mr panic atm because i crafted a reclaimed metal and it did not appear in my back pack... fuuuu-
> I tried sorting my back pack but that didnt help


It'll come back. Should do anyway, happened to me.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys im mr panic atm because i crafted a reclaimed metal and it did not appear in my back pack... fuuuu-
> I tried sorting my back pack but that didnt help
> 
> 
> 
> It'll come back. Should do anyway, happened to me.
Click to expand...

It came back then i used it to craft a hat, i got frechmens beret.... meh up for trade if you want it guys!


----------



## Gnome

So I got the Scout bundle, I'm liking the weapons.


----------



## PaJami

Animefan said:
			
		

> Ok soo Andy tried out that gift thing and it randomly selected me... guess what it gave me MODEST PILE OF HAT
> Soo i tried to give it bcak to Andy but it says you cant trade gifted items... :l
> I decided to repay him i gave him respectless rubber glove


I tried this with K.K. Slider. He got the Mad Milk and I got an Equalizer xD

Oh, and I crafted myself a Powerjack, and traded a friend to get myself a Football helmet.  I'm loving this update...
P.S. I have about 3 dollars credit for steam... Any shop suggestions?


----------



## -Aaron

Jami said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok soo Andy tried out that gift thing and it randomly selected me... guess what it gave me MODEST PILE OF HAT
> Soo i tried to give it bcak to Andy but it says you cant trade gifted items... :l
> I decided to repay him i gave him respectless rubber glove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this with K.K. Slider. He got the Mad Milk and I got an Equalizer xD
> 
> Oh, and I crafted myself a Powerjack, and traded a friend to get myself a Football helmet.  I'm loving this update...
> P.S. I have about 3 dollars credit for steam... Any shop suggestions?
Click to expand...

Buy the Power Jumper for 50 cents, so you get a practice weapon and a hat.


----------



## AndyB

Jami said:
			
		

> P.S. I have about 3 dollars credit for steam... Any shop suggestions?


I'd say any weapons, for any classes you use alot and don't have for them.
If not... the rocket jumper is a nice start to practise there.


----------



## Sporge27

oh is there a recipe for the vita saw?


----------



## -Aaron

Alright, I'm giving away 5 Secret Saxton's in the TBT Server.

192.168.1.4:27015
travistouchdown is password.


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> oh is there a recipe for the vita saw?


not to my knowledge.

have to do it the old fashioned way, Medic token + Melee token + scrap meal, or through the new mann co supply crate, which is more or less BS, unless you can get a key from drops, as well  as buying.

if you have to buy the keys, psssssh.


----------



## Sporge27

I don't know how a lot of things work now, I bought the duelgame thing, I have no idea how to activate it though, will figure out eventually.

FYI I am not on, just idling... for shame.... I am actually on a comp at my school here.


----------



## -Aaron

Secret Saxton is now over :3
Next one is in the Holidays, where I give out the 24-pack.


----------



## Sporge27

lol I might need to join in the secret saxton action in winter


----------



## Entei Slider

Anyone in The TBT server? I'm thinking about getting on.


----------



## «Jack»

I ended up trading with someone for some refined metal for my stash, and crafted a hatless. Now I'm just looking to get some refined out of it to try again at the hat lottery. :/


----------



## Sporge27

I HATE HATLESS HATS, I will be annoyed when I get one.


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I HATE HATLESS HATS, I will be annoyed when I get one.


Yeah, the thing that pisses me off the most though is that I now have to wait to go get 3 refined again with these atrocious drop rates because no one wants to trade anything for it.


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I HATE HATLESS HATS, I will be annoyed when I get one.


I miss my hatless engie, strangely.



his sad little face had a kind of appeal, i guess.
mining light is cool too, though, i guess


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE HATLESS HATS, I will be annoyed when I get one.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my hatless engie, strangely.
> 
> 
> 
> his sad little face had a kind of appeal, i guess.
> mining light is cool too, though, i guess
Click to expand...

What.
I don't like how strange he looks without his helmet at all. Wearing this things kinda takes away his engineeriness to me.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE HATLESS HATS, I will be annoyed when I get one.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my hatless engie, strangely.
> 
> 
> 
> his sad little face had a kind of appeal, i guess.
> mining light is cool too, though, i guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What.
> I don't like how strange he looks without his helmet at all. Wearing this things kinda takes away his engineeriness to me.
Click to expand...

just in-backpack.  and engie doesn't look half bad hatless, TBH.  you get used to it, i guess.

but, i never really saw the engie as a hardened/badass character to begin with, so i guess that's why i liked it.

eh.

DAT VINTAGE VINTAGE TYROLEAN


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE HATLESS HATS, I will be annoyed when I get one.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my hatless engie, strangely.
> 
> 
> 
> his sad little face had a kind of appeal, i guess.
> mining light is cool too, though, i guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What.
> I don't like how strange he looks without his helmet at all. Wearing this things kinda takes away his engineeriness to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just in-backpack.  and engie doesn't look half bad hatless, TBH.  you get used to it, i guess.
> 
> but, i never really saw the engie as a hardened/badass character to begin with, so i guess that's why i liked it.
> 
> eh.
> 
> DAT VINTAGE VINTAGE TYROLEAN
Click to expand...

Heh, all hats really are based on opinion. Got rid of it for a Gatsby, which at least doesn't have the "hatless" stigma.


----------



## «Jack»

OH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS. 
I found a crate. God knows I can't open it due to lack of a key, so I guess I'll have to trade it.
Sucks, cause I'd love to open it, I just can't buy a key.


----------



## Sporge27

do keys drop?


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> OH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS.
> I found a crate. God knows I can't open it due to lack of a key, so I guess I'll have to trade it.
> Sucks, cause I'd love to open it, I just can't buy a key.


yeah.

sucks that there's drops that require a purchase to get.
real kick in the balls. 

unless keys drop, in which case, awesome, i have a crate, myself.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Could anyone tell what th hell is the point of the scouts milk?


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> Could anyone tell what th hell is the point of the scouts milk?


You heal 75% of the damage you do to the person covered in milk.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell what th hell is the point of the scouts milk?
> 
> 
> 
> You heal 75% of the damage you do to the person covered in milk.
Click to expand...

So its basically a joke weapon made for fun servers....


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS.
> I found a crate. God knows I can't open it due to lack of a key, so I guess I'll have to trade it.
> Sucks, cause I'd love to open it, I just can't buy a key.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.
> 
> sucks that there's drops that require a purchase to get.
> real kick in the balls.
> 
> unless keys drop, in which case, awesome, i have a crate, myself.
Click to expand...

Keys don't drop, apparently. At least, I haven't seen anyone mention it. So apparently the only way to get inside without paying is to find a friendly person with a key, trade them the crate (possibly receiving a hat in return in case they run off with what's inside) so they can open it, then trade the contents back to you.

EDIT:
Found another one.


----------



## ANDREW RYAN

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell what th hell is the point of the scouts milk?
> 
> 
> 
> You heal 75% of the damage you do to the person covered in milk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its basically a joke weapon made for fun servers....
Click to expand...

I don't think you understand its potential and instead of it actually being bad it could be _you?_

That said, it's great for Sudden Death matches, and the milk doesn't only take effect for YOU, but your entire team as well. Seriously, I love the damn thing and I don't own it (I only have two polycount items, found a Darwin Danger Shield and crafted a Black Box. I mean, Scouts who lay down some milk on a Heavy with the combination of health regen with my Black Box hits makes me a good Heavy killer. I used to hate Scouts because of it and now they're bros.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

ANDREW RYAN said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell what th hell is the point of the scouts milk?
> 
> 
> 
> You heal 75% of the damage you do to the person covered in milk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its basically a joke weapon made for fun servers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you understand its potential and instead of it actually being bad it could be _you?_
> 
> That said, it's great for Sudden Death matches, and the milk doesn't only take effect for YOU, but your entire team as well. Seriously, I love the damn thing and I don't own it (I only have two polycount items, found a Darwin Danger Shield and crafted a Black Box. I mean, Scouts who lay down some milk on a Heavy with the combination of health regen with my Black Box hits makes me a good Heavy killer. I used to hate Scouts because of it and now they're bros.
Click to expand...

What do you mean it could be just me? i dont even have it soo hwo could i be bad with it :l
And i didnt know it affected team mates... from what i had een it only healed enemys


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> What do you mean it could be just me? i dont even have it soo hwo could i be bad with it :l
> And i didnt know it affected team mates... from what i had een it only healed enemys


What? Why would it heal the enemies?!

You heal off of the damage you do.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean it could be just me? i dont even have it soo hwo could i be bad with it :l
> And i didnt know it affected team mates... from what i had een it only healed enemys
> 
> 
> 
> What? Why would it heal the enemies?!
> 
> You heal off of the damage you do.
Click to expand...

But thats healing them isnt it....?


----------



## «Jack»

Gave in, bought a key, got the Napper's Respite. PYRO HAT YES.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Gave in, bought a key, got the Napper's Respite. PYRO HAT YES.


you lucky, lucky *censored.5.0*.

i am envy.

the milk is terribly broken, since it heals that much.  75% is crazy, since the whole team heals off of it.  as are a couple of other items.  (degreaser is so choice, imo)

point of the milk is, (if it hasn't been clarified) when you shoot someone who is covered with the milk, you heal 75% of the damage that you deal.

they get nothing.

terribly busted, since so long as you can aim, you can get shot/hit as many times as you want, and still come out on top.


----------



## -Aaron

WHY DO PEOPLE GET ALL THE GOOD STUFF Q.Q


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean it could be just me? i dont even have it soo hwo could i be bad with it :l
> And i didnt know it affected team mates... from what i had een it only healed enemys
> 
> 
> 
> What? Why would it heal the enemies?!
> 
> You heal off of the damage you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But thats healing them isnt it....?
Click to expand...

No!
You throw it on them, you hurt them, YOU heal from it.


----------



## «Jack»

Found some Zephaniah's Greed (Green Paint). Anyone have a different color and wanna swap?


----------



## Zangy

My TF2 backpack
http://bit.ly/9pKqe6

1st column = hats (for sale if you make a good deal)
2nd column = new update items (for sale if you make a good deal)
3rd column = dupes (I don't really care about them) also lugermorph just to fill up space...but that's not for sale
Second page is mostly not for sale


----------



## «Jack»

Backpack
1st Column is hats, only really shopping the Mining Light around
2nd Column is my crafting stuff
3rd column is my actually used stuff, not for trade
2nd page is all for trade, paint for paint only.


----------



## AndyB

Backpack
I would want that Backbiters. D: but all I really have is that Kabuto and Rubberglove.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I got 2 crates up for trade


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> My TF2 backpack
> http://bit.ly/9pKqe6
> 
> 1st column = hats (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 2nd column = new update items (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 3rd column = dupes (I don't really care about them) also lugermorph just to fill up space...but that's not for sale
> Second page is mostly not for sale


THOSE GLOVES.
FFFFFFFFFFFFF

http://tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
Are you interested in any of my items, besides the hats?


----------



## Psychonaut

my hats, even i am astounded by them.

procedures mask & vintage vintage tyrolean, YESYES
everything else, HOO YEA

hope i can find a vintage brain slug soon, do want.


----------



## Sporge27

I like the milk just to put out the fires that so often kill a scout.


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I like the milk just to put out the fires that so often kill a scout.


the milk is like the scouts jarate, except it's a medic-substitute instead of power hitter.

I don't have it, but i still feel like bonk is a good choice for helping distract a sentry/keeping yourself alive when on fire, though the wrangler kind of makes it useless in the sentry situation.

milk is a fine piece of work, especially if you're working with your team.


----------



## Sporge27

Most of the new weapons are situational.    Every weapon has a time it shines.


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Most of the new weapons are situational.    Every weapon has a time it shines.


the milk is only slightly situational, i think..  it's more or less all-purpose, whether it's personal use to heal, put out a fire, or for the team support.

and it un-cloaks spies, right?


----------



## -Aaron

I just read that they re-distributed the Halo.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I just read that they re-distributed the Halo.


I got one the day of the update
i have no clue why, though.
i had the game when the idling thing happened, but i never played it because i didn't think the game was all that great.  A SECOND CHANCE, I HAVE GOTTEN IT.


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read that they re-distributed the Halo.
> 
> 
> 
> I got one the day of the update
> i have no clue why, though.
> i had the game when the idling thing happened, but i never played it because i didn't think the game was all that great.  A SECOND CHANCE, I HAVE GOTTEN IT.
Click to expand...

I didn't ;______;


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read that they re-distributed the Halo.
> 
> 
> 
> I got one the day of the update
> i have no clue why, though.
> i had the game when the idling thing happened, but i never played it because i didn't think the game was all that great.  A SECOND CHANCE, I HAVE GOTTEN IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ;______;
Click to expand...

you've only had tf2 for a few months, right?  the cheater's lament was given away when the whole backpack/hat thing was started, which (I think) was before you got the game, which would explain why you didn't/haven't gotten it.

ouch. 

apparently even the cheaters got it, this time around.

which kinda defeats the purpose, eh?  :/


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
You know you're jealous.


----------



## Sporge27

Hey does anyone have an extra vintage jarate, or critacola they would be willing to trade for other vintage weapons? or may be scrap or something....


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> My TF2 backpack
> http://bit.ly/9pKqe6
> 
> 1st column = hats (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 2nd column = new update items (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 3rd column = dupes (I don't really care about them) also lugermorph just to fill up space...but that's not for sale
> Second page is mostly not for sale


Ill trade for that name tag!


----------



## Sporge27

Animefan said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TF2 backpack
> http://bit.ly/9pKqe6
> 
> 1st column = hats (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 2nd column = new update items (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 3rd column = dupes (I don't really care about them) also lugermorph just to fill up space...but that's not for sale
> Second page is mostly not for sale
> 
> 
> 
> Ill trade for that name tag!
Click to expand...

what would u trade for one?  :veryhappy:


----------



## Psychonaut

so, i'm kinda torn.

i traded my medical mask for a tough guy's toque, mostly because i didn't care that  much for the mask/vintage tyrolean combo, and partly because i wanted a heavy hat.  i know i could've gotten a better heavy hat if i had waited, or settled for a pink-painted heavy duty rag, but eh.

did i make a bad trade? D:  i don't remember the mask being buy-able, but i know the toque is fairly cheap ($2.50, i think)

and i feel you all should watch this, as it's an accurate recording of what tf2 is all about.
http://www.youtube.com/v/F3W08AfJsCk&NR=1


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> so, i'm kinda torn.
> 
> i traded my medical mask for a tough guy's toque, mostly because i didn't care that  much for the mask/vintage tyrolean combo, and partly because i wanted a heavy hat.  i know i could've gotten a better heavy hat if i had waited, or settled for a pink-painted heavy duty rag, but eh.
> 
> did i make a bad trade? D:  i don't remember the mask being buy-able, but i know the toque is fairly cheap ($2.50, i think)
> 
> and i feel you all should watch this, as it's an accurate recording of what tf2 is all about.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/F3W08AfJsCk&NR=1


As a rule I'd say anything not buyable > than buyable, but it is just cosmetic right?

also I think I want my minute and 57 seconds back from watching that... >_>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Imo Tough guys toque is much better than unashka


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> also I think I want my minute and 57 seconds back from watching that... >_>


I do too please. :C

As for buying things... I think it's a little cheap. How Valve said they weren't going to put anything there to sell that's going to change performance. But when you need the hats for these packs and their benifits... yeah, we all know how annoying it is for a hat to drop or how long it is to craft one.
That said, the things I'd mostly buy is keys (after last night), and gifts. And gifts would only be given out to friends on a server like last night.


----------



## Zangy

Animefan said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TF2 backpack
> http://bit.ly/9pKqe6
> 
> 1st column = hats (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 2nd column = new update items (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 3rd column = dupes (I don't really care about them) also lugermorph just to fill up space...but that's not for sale
> Second page is mostly not for sale
> 
> 
> 
> Ill trade for that name tag!
Click to expand...

What will you give for it


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TF2 backpack
> http://bit.ly/9pKqe6
> 
> 1st column = hats (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 2nd column = new update items (for sale if you make a good deal)
> 3rd column = dupes (I don't really care about them) also lugermorph just to fill up space...but that's not for sale
> Second page is mostly not for sale
> 
> 
> 
> Ill trade for that name tag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will you give for it
Click to expand...

Would you like a crate?


----------



## Zangy

I'll think about it

crate + reclaimed metal = definite yes


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I'll think about it
> 
> crate + reclaimed metal = definite yes


What would you like for those Gloves of Running Urgently?

@Psycho: I dug around the Steam Forums, and people who weren't even there for the Halo fiasco got one. Also, even if you didn't own TF2, they still gave you one at the time; which sucks, because I decided to sign up for a Steam account one day after they gave them out.


----------



## «Jack»

I love trading. I've netted a Napper's Raspite, Engineer Cap, Parasite Hat (Macs can't play Alien Swarm :L), a Mann Co. Hat, and a white Vintage Backbiters Billycock. 
I can't wait for the drop reset Wednesday.


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I love trading. I've netted a Napper's Raspite, Engineer Cap, Parasite Hat (Macs can't play Alien Swarm :L), a Mann Co. Hat, and a white Vintage Backbiters Billycock.
> I can't wait for the drop reset Wednesday.


Do you have Earbuds?
I'll trade you something for it ;__;


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love trading. I've netted a Napper's Raspite, Engineer Cap, Parasite Hat (Macs can't play Alien Swarm :L), a Mann Co. Hat, and a white Vintage Backbiters Billycock.
> I can't wait for the drop reset Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have Earbuds?
> I'll trade you something for it ;__;
Click to expand...

Hmm... Whatcha got?


----------



## Zangy

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll think about it
> 
> crate + reclaimed metal = definite yes
> 
> 
> 
> What would you like for those Gloves of Running Urgently?
> 
> @Psycho: I dug around the Steam Forums, and people who weren't even there for the Halo fiasco got one. Also, even if you didn't own TF2, they still gave you one at the time; which sucks, because I decided to sign up for a Steam account one day after they gave them out.
Click to expand...

Anything cool


----------



## Gnome

-Aaron said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love trading. I've netted a Napper's Raspite, Engineer Cap, Parasite Hat (Macs can't play Alien Swarm :L), a Mann Co. Hat, and a white Vintage Backbiters Billycock.
> I can't wait for the drop reset Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have Earbuds?
> I'll trade you something for it ;__;
Click to expand...

I've got some. What do you want for them?


----------



## Zangy

@ The guy who wanted the name tag: Sorry, I traded it

Now I have two crates up for trade (might keep one)


----------



## Gnome

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> @ The guy who wanted the name tag: Sorry, I traded it
> 
> Now I have two crates up for trade (might keep one)


What do you want, 'sides Milkman.


----------



## Zangy

Gnome said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ The guy who wanted the name tag: Sorry, I traded it
> 
> Now I have two crates up for trade (might keep one)
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want, 'sides Milkman.
Click to expand...

Lots of reclaimed metal


----------



## «Jack»

Napper's Respite +Earbuds = Awesome
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll think about it
> 
> crate + reclaimed metal = definite yes
> 
> 
> 
> What would you like for those Gloves of Running Urgently?
> 
> @Psycho: I dug around the Steam Forums, and people who weren't even there for the Halo fiasco got one. Also, even if you didn't own TF2, they still gave you one at the time; which sucks, because I decided to sign up for a Steam account one day after they gave them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything cool
Click to expand...

Define cool.
http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2


----------



## Zangy

What would you guys trade for a Napper's Respite or Rubber Glove?

Also got another name tag that I don't want


----------



## AndyB

Backpack
Check out that Sandvich. ;D

@Bryko, see if anything takes your fancy.


----------



## Zangy

I JUST CRAFTED A BLACK BOX

AND GOT A SANDMAN

COME ONNNNNN


----------



## AndyB

Good job.


----------



## Zangy

I MEANT

I CRAFTED FOR A BLACK BOX

BUT WAIT IT GETS EVEN CRAZIER

THEN I GOT MY BLACK BOX EVENTUALLY

BUT I STILL HAD THE SANDMAN

AND THEY GAVE ME A CRATE

WOAHHH

*UPDATE:* http://www.tf2items.com/id/Bryko614
Stuff I really want to trade:
-Napper's Respite
-Respectless Rubber Glove
-Noble Amassment of Hats
-Mann Co. Crate
-Reclaimed metal
-Any of my duplicate items (third section)


----------



## «Jack»

Whatcha want for that crate, Bryko?


----------



## Zangy

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Whatcha want for that crate, Bryko?


Any new items, even dupes would be fine.

Also got a Tricone to replace my Rubber Glove...will trade it too.


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha want for that crate, Bryko?
> 
> 
> 
> Any new items, even dupes would be fine.
Click to expand...

Anything in my backpack to your liking at all?


----------



## AndyB

I know you all want a piece of Ham Solo. ;D


----------



## «Jack»

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha want for that crate, Bryko?
> 
> 
> 
> Any new items, even dupes would be fine.
> 
> Also got a Tricone to replace my Rubber Glove...will trade it too.
Click to expand...

Got a Sydney Sleeper ready for trade.
EDIT:

HEY YOU ALL. YES YOU. I'VE GOT 3 SECRET SAXTONS FOR YOU LUCKY SCAMPS.
I'll probably gift them later tonight.


----------



## Entei Slider

I'm willing to trade my whiskered gentleman.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha want for that crate, Bryko?
> 
> 
> 
> Any new items, even dupes would be fine.
> 
> Also got a Tricone to replace my Rubber Glove...will trade it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a Sydney Sleeper ready for trade.
> EDIT:
> 
> HEY YOU ALL. YES YOU. I'VE GOT 3 SECRET SAXTONS FOR YOU LUCKY SCAMPS.
> I'll probably gift them later tonight.
Click to expand...

Better hurry that *censored.2.0* up. I wont be on all night. D:
*goes to pester Raz about the server.*


----------



## Zangy

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha want for that crate, Bryko?
> 
> 
> 
> Any new items, even dupes would be fine.
> 
> Also got a Tricone to replace my Rubber Glove...will trade it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a Sydney Sleeper ready for trade.
> EDIT:
> 
> HEY YOU ALL. YES YOU. I'VE GOT 3 SECRET SAXTONS FOR YOU LUCKY SCAMPS.
> I'll probably gift them later tonight.
Click to expand...

K, add me and I'll trade tomorrow


----------



## «Jack»

What's the server password?
Giving away Saxtons soon.


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> What's the server password?
> Giving away Saxtons soon.


AFFFFF. REALLY? FFFFFFFFFF


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the server password?
> Giving away Saxtons soon.
> 
> 
> 
> AFFFFF. REALLY? FFFFFFFFFF
Click to expand...

Yeah. You know the password or not?


----------



## Gnome

thebelltree is the password


----------



## Psychonaut

my face, when i come back from eating and remember i have the server up.

what gnome said, pass is thebelltree.


----------



## -Aaron

No more? ;___;


----------



## «Jack»

Saxton time very soon. Sorry, had to eat.


----------



## «Jack»

I just traded my Trophy Belt for a Vintage Noble Amassment of Hat.


I love trading.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I just traded my Trophy Belt for a Vintage Noble Amassment of Hat.
> 
> 
> I love trading.


lol @ the other guy.

trophy belt is like a slap to the face.  worse than hatless :<


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traded my Trophy Belt for a Vintage Noble Amassment of Hat.
> 
> 
> I love trading.
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ the other guy.
> 
> trophy belt is like a slap to the face.  worse than hatless :<
Click to expand...

Not entirely. It's like the Mining light/Stash... but much worse. Much less visible.
Still, nice trade.

Someone tried to get my crate for the new Sniper Rifle. I don't think so!
Not after Gnome got a sombrero in the one I gave him.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traded my Trophy Belt for a Vintage Noble Amassment of Hat.
> 
> 
> I love trading.
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ the other guy.
> 
> trophy belt is like a slap to the face.  worse than hatless :<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not entirely. It's like the Mining light/Stash... but much worse. Much less visible.
> Still, nice trade.
> 
> Someone tried to get my crate for the new Sniper Rifle. I don't think so!
> Not after Gnome got a sombrero in the one I gave him.
Click to expand...

Those crates are addictive. I've opened maybe 6 because the first one had a Napper's Respite in it. The only other decent thing I've gotten was An Abundance of Tinge.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traded my Trophy Belt for a Vintage Noble Amassment of Hat.
> 
> 
> I love trading.
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ the other guy.
> 
> trophy belt is like a slap to the face.  worse than hatless :<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not entirely. It's like the Mining light/Stash... but much worse. Much less visible.
> Still, nice trade.
> 
> Someone tried to get my crate for the new Sniper Rifle. I don't think so!
> Not after Gnome got a sombrero in the one I gave him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those crates are addictive. I've opened maybe 6 because the first one had a Napper's Respite in it. The only other decent thing I've gotten was An Abundance of Tinge.
Click to expand...

I really like the look of the Napper. But I may keep the crates I get, until a good offer comes in.


----------



## Zangy

Who would trade for a Noble Amassment of Hats


----------



## Entei Slider

Ripped a guy off today....he actually ripped himself off for accepting this.

He was trading a crate and he would take anything, so I gave him a wrangler and a scottish resistence *I had doubles* and he traded his crate to me.


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traded my Trophy Belt for a Vintage Noble Amassment of Hat.
> 
> 
> I love trading.
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ the other guy.
> 
> trophy belt is like a slap to the face.  worse than hatless :<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not entirely. It's like the Mining light/Stash... but much worse. Much less visible.
> Still, nice trade.
> 
> Someone tried to get my crate for the new Sniper Rifle. I don't think so!
> Not after Gnome got a sombrero in the one I gave him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those crates are addictive. I've opened maybe 6 because the first one had a Napper's Respite in it. *The only other decent thing I've gotten was An Abundance of Tinge.*
Click to expand...

I gave you that crate too ;___;

@Bryko: I'm desperate for your Gloves man. Really Desperate.
http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2


----------



## -Aaron

Sorry for the double post, but I just realized something.
Can we plan a Halloween event of some kind? It'd be cool if TF2 re-did the Halloween event, and we'd host it in the server.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but I just realized something.
> Can we plan a Halloween event of some kind? It'd be cool if TF2 re-did the Halloween event, and we'd host it in the server.


any ideas about/for the server, PM me or post here, it's all good, so long as either you can tell me, or i can figure out how to do whatever 

that being said, all we'd have to do is run the koth_harvest_event map, or just rooster around on halloween, yeah? 

sounds like a good time to be had by all.


----------



## AndyB

A Halloween thing sound great! 
Or even some... Spooky Ravine! B) Oh yeah, love that map for Prop hunt.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> A Halloween thing sound great!
> Or even some... Spooky Ravine! B) Oh yeah, love that map for Prop hunt.


ain't no party like a prop hunt party.  B)


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Halloween thing sound great!
> Or even some... Spooky Ravine! B) Oh yeah, love that map for Prop hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ain't no party like a prop hunt party.  B)
Click to expand...

Awww yeah!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I have 2 unwanted crates and i might trade the masters yellow belt for either a scout, demo or medic hat.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Lol Have, 2010 rip off reward


----------



## Zangy

YO MAN WHERE'S MY ELLIS HAT?!?! I'm getting pretty upset dude


----------



## AndyB

Be with you in a couple days. So can it sistah


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> YO MAN WHERE'S MY ELLIS HAT?!?! I'm getting pretty upset dude


I JUST LEARNED OF SOMETHING FREE IN THE PAST HOUR, I AM ANGERED BECAUSE I AM SUPPOSED TO HAVE IT NOW.  STUPID VALVE.


----------



## Zangy

IF THEY AINT GONNA DELIVER IMMEDIATELY THEY BETTER SHUT THEIR MOUTHS


----------



## Psychonaut

oh, and the gibus/alien swarm hat are craftable now, for all who care.


----------



## Zangy

Good I hate gibus


----------



## -Aaron




----------



## Gnome

-Aaron said:
			
		

>


>free game for hats

seems legit


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

>


oh boy, i knew i should've stocked up on that totally worthwhile free game last month. 

years ago, i might have paid for this game.

it looks like *censored.2.0*, and plays awfully in my opinion, now.  not worth a jarate, sadly.


----------



## -Aaron

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >free game for hats
> 
> seems legit
Click to expand...

To be honest, I made it to try it out and see what happens.
I'm on the edge of desperation where I'd buy someone Left4Dead 1 or 2 for two of those items.


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >free game for hats
> 
> seems legit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, I made it to try it out and see what happens.
> I'm on the edge of desperation where I'd buy someone Left4Dead 1 or 2 for two of those items.
Click to expand...

Daww.
I really wish I had 2 of those items now.

And Psycho, I can't craft either one.


----------



## OmegaMan

-Jack- said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >free game for hats
> 
> seems legit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, I made it to try it out and see what happens.
> I'm on the edge of desperation where I'd buy someone Left4Dead 1 or 2 for two of those items.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daww.
> I really wish I had 2 of those items now.
> 
> And Psycho, I can't craft either one.
Click to expand...

Thats some nice stuff o.0


----------



## «Jack»

TRAVEES.

I have a Degreaser and Shortstop for a copy of L4D2.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> TRAVEES.
> 
> I have a Degreaser and Shortstop for a copy of L4D2.


lol.
nope.


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAVEES.
> 
> I have a Degreaser and Shortstop for a copy of L4D2.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> nope.
Click to expand...

D:


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAVEES.
> 
> I have a Degreaser and Shortstop for a copy of L4D2.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
Click to expand...

couldn't you buy the degreaser/shortstop for about as much as L4D2?  or, the bundle with both of them?  $10.29  or some odd number, i think.

or you can't buy anything? :/


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAVEES.
> 
> I have a Degreaser and Shortstop for a copy of L4D2.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> couldn't you buy the degreaser/shortstop for about as much as L4D2?  or, the bundle with both of them?  $10.29  or some odd number, i think.
> 
> or you can't buy anything? :/
Click to expand...

Can't buy anything anymore, spent $15 on keys and random *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> couldn't you buy the degreaser/shortstop for about as much as L4D2?  or, the bundle with both of them?  $10.29  or some odd number, i think.
> 
> or you can't buy anything? :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't buy anything anymore, spent $15 on keys and random *censored.2.0*.
Click to expand...

well that sucks. :/

i doubt i'll be buying anything from the store.  soon, at least.

possibly a key, but probably not soon.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Nice to see such an extensive topic on this game. I main Medic, Sniper, and Engie, though I'm working on improving as a Pyro.


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Nice to see such an extensive topic on this game. I main Medic, Sniper, and Engie, though I'm working on improving as a Pyro.


degreaser + axetinguisher = oh god you are the ubermensch

I can't snipe for *censored.2.0*, but i love playing medic/engie, if not just because when i don't, my team is usually *censored.2.0*. :/

feel free to add me, you can find links to the backpacks on the first post.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Wait... Gibus and parasite are cratable 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODDvTeGPx6E My reaction


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Wait... Gibus and parasite are cratable
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODDvTeGPx6E My reaction


i think.. not sure, and i don't feel like trying the crafting gods, as i like using the parasite hat, occasionally.


----------



## Zangy

Who wants black paint?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such an extensive topic on this game. I main Medic, Sniper, and Engie, though I'm working on improving as a Pyro.
> 
> 
> 
> degreaser + axetinguisher = oh god you are the ubermensch
> 
> I can't snipe for *censored.2.0*, but i love playing medic/engie, if not just because when i don't, my team is usually *censored.2.0*. :/
> 
> feel free to add me, you can find ]Dear God I want the Degreaser so bad. Same goes for the new Sniper rifle and melee. I'm by no means a great TF2 player, but I'm decent enough.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such an extensive topic on this game. I main Medic, Sniper, and Engie, though I'm working on improving as a Pyro.
> 
> 
> 
> degreaser + axetinguisher = oh god you are the ubermensch
> 
> I can't snipe for *censored.2.0*, but i love playing medic/engie, if not just because when i don't, my team is usually *censored.2.0*. :/
> 
> feel free to add me, you can find ]Dear God I want the Degreaser so bad. Same goes for the new Sniper rifle and melee. I'm by no means a great TF2 player, but I'm decent enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the trading option is always open from me. I'd only go with the Sniper gear, as I don't play him that much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

AndyB said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such an extensive topic on this game. I main Medic, Sniper, and Engie, though I'm working on improving as a Pyro.
> 
> 
> 
> degreaser + axetinguisher = oh god you are the ubermensch
> 
> I can't snipe for *censored.2.0*, but i love playing medic/engie, if not just because when i don't, my team is usually *censored.2.0*. :/
> 
> feel free to add me, you can find ]Dear God I want the Degreaser so bad. Same goes for the new Sniper rifle and melee. I'm by no means a great TF2 player, but I'm decent enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the trading option is always open from me. I'd only go with the Sniper gear, as I don't play him that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt I have anything you want. I haven't played at all in the last month or so. Hell, I don't even have any hats, other than the Gibus
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dear God I want the Degreaser so bad. Same goes for the new Sniper rifle and melee. I'm by no means a great TF2 player, but I'm decent enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the trading option is always open from me. I'd only go with the Sniper gear, as I don't play him that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt I have anything you want. I haven't played at all in the last month or so. Hell, I don't even have any hats, other than the Gibus
Click to expand...

A guy can be generous. 

Also, I've been having troubles staying connected to steam.


----------



## -Aaron

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dear God I want the Degreaser so bad. Same goes for the new Sniper rifle and melee. I'm by no means a great TF2 player, but I'm decent enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the trading option is always open from me. I'd only go with the Sniper gear, as I don't play him that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt I have anything you want. I haven't played at all in the last month or so. Hell, I don't even have any hats, other than the Gibus
Click to expand...

Link me to your backpack and I'll work out a deal with a Degreaser.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the trading option is always open from me. I'd only go with the Sniper gear, as I don't play him that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt I have anything you want. I haven't played at all in the last month or so. Hell, I don't even have any hats, other than the Gibus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198021050285
> Here it is/ Doubt I have anything you'll want, but whatevs
Click to expand...


----------



## -Aaron

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt I have anything you want. I haven't played at all in the last month or so. Hell, I don't even have any hats, other than the Gibus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198021050285
> Here it is/ Doubt I have anything you'll want, but whatevs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bushwacka?
Click to expand...


----------



## Zangy




----------



## cornymikey

ill trade a lestrangler/urgent gloves of boxing for an eternal reward


----------



## Peso

I have some white and black paint and a masters yellow belt and i'm trading these for a rare hat. Anyone interested?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198021050285
> Here it is/ Doubt I have anything you'll want, but whatevs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bushwacka?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just got that, and rather not part with it. Any other items ya want?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Caleb (I think : Oh my god that dead ringer is so obvious
*I back stab him*
Caleb: Now i feel stupid
Me: LOL


----------



## -Aaron

Well, new trade list.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
@Squirrel: Nothing at the moment. I'll try to hold it for you until you get your own, or get another Bushwacka.


----------



## Psychonaut

TBT server is up for a while, today.

if you want to help the highlander team practice, feel free to join in.

add me on Steam and join the drop tree, as i can't get a solid IP to work more than once.  go figure.

ALL HAIL TORTIMER'S PRIDE MASTER TEAM


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im coming on now to practice


----------



## easpa

I'm thinking of buying this game, but I'm not very good at FPS'. What do you think, should I get it?


----------



## -Aaron

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of buying this game, but I'm not very good at FPS'. What do you think, should I get it?


It's really new-user friendly, so go for it.


----------



## Conor

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of buying this game, but I'm not very good at FPS'. What do you think, should I get it?


Defiantly, just make sure your computer can run it before you buy it.


----------



## easpa

Conor said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this game, but I'm not very good at FPS'. What do you think, should I get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Defiantly, just make sure your computer can run it before you buy it.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll check now. Thanks.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this game, but I'm not very good at FPS'. What do you think, should I get it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's really new-user friendly, so go for it.
Click to expand...

it's getting that way, but it can still be a very steep initial "jump into a server full of people who are owning your ass" step.

once you learn the maps though, it's better.  just don't get disheartened when you can't kill anyone for the first couple of rounds.


----------



## easpa

Ok, it looks like my laptop can run it with ease. Thank God!


----------



## Psychonaut

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Ok, it looks like my laptop can run it with ease. Thank God!


try downloading Alien Swarm from Steam.  it's free, and uses the same engine/graphics (if not slightly better/more intensive) as tf2.

if it can run that decently, it'll run TF2 (on lower settings, at least) no sweat.

a good/high speed (anything'll do, if you can watch youtube without pausing too much, good to go) internet connection is more or less required, since it's mainly a muliplayer-only game.  all that's solo/single player is "training" against bots.


----------



## easpa

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it looks like my laptop can run it with ease. Thank God!
> 
> 
> 
> try downloading Alien Swarm from Steam.  it's free, and uses the same engine/graphics (if not slightly better/more intensive) as tf2.
> 
> if it can run that decently, it'll run TF2 (on lower settings, at least) no sweat.
> 
> a good/high speed (anything'll do, if you can watch youtube without pausing too much, good to go) internet connection is more or less required, since it's mainly a muliplayer-only game.  all that's solo/single player is "training" against bots.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll give it a go. Thanks a lot!


----------



## cornymikey

the tbt server is not responding


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

cornymikey said:
			
		

> the tbt server is not responding


Everyone is in a tournament match right now soo theres no point in going too the server


----------



## cornymikey

oh, alright then. But is it running?


----------



## AndyB

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh, alright then. But is it running?


Obviously not now.


----------



## Psychonaut

it's run off of my comp, so i takes up internet space and processing power from my comp, obviously.

i can put it up, but if no one's using it, it's a waste.  i had it up for a while, just 
and then i realized it was on through the highlander match.  my face when.

anyways, i can put it up if you want.  just add me and message saying to put it up, or just PM me/post here to put it up/you want to use it.  if i'm on, i'll run it.

it doesn't have the power to support more than about 10 people without it lagging in spurts, so you know.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> it's run off of my comp, so i takes up internet space and processing power from my comp, obviously.
> 
> i can put it up, but if no one's using it, it's a waste.  i had it up for a while, just
> and then i realized it was on through the highlander match.  my face when.
> 
> anyways, i can put it up if you want.  just add me and message saying to put it up, or just PM me/post here to put it up/you want to use it.  if i'm on, i'll run it.
> 
> it doesn't have the power to support more than about 10 people without it lagging in spurts, so you know.


Uh, what kind of internet connection do you use?


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's run off of my comp, so i takes up internet space and processing power from my comp, obviously.
> 
> i can put it up, but if no one's using it, it's a waste.  i had it up for a while, just
> and then i realized it was on through the highlander match.  my face when.
> 
> anyways, i can put it up if you want.  just add me and message saying to put it up, or just PM me/post here to put it up/you want to use it.  if i'm on, i'll run it.
> 
> it doesn't have the power to support more than about 10 people without it lagging in spurts, so you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, what kind of internet connection do you use?
Click to expand...

what do you mean? provider is comcast, it's just cable/high speed, however you want to say.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's run off of my comp, so i takes up internet space and processing power from my comp, obviously.
> 
> i can put it up, but if no one's using it, it's a waste.  i had it up for a while, just
> and then i realized it was on through the highlander match.  my face when.
> 
> anyways, i can put it up if you want.  just add me and message saying to put it up, or just PM me/post here to put it up/you want to use it.  if i'm on, i'll run it.
> 
> it doesn't have the power to support more than about 10 people without it lagging in spurts, so you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, what kind of internet connection do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean? provider is comcast, it's just cable/high speed, however you want to say.
Click to expand...

That's what I meant. Strange that it lags so much though, I'd think a cable modem would be enough


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's run off of my comp, so i takes up internet space and processing power from my comp, obviously.
> 
> i can put it up, but if no one's using it, it's a waste.  i had it up for a while, just
> and then i realized it was on through the highlander match.  my face when.
> 
> anyways, i can put it up if you want.  just add me and message saying to put it up, or just PM me/post here to put it up/you want to use it.  if i'm on, i'll run it.
> 
> it doesn't have the power to support more than about 10 people without it lagging in spurts, so you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, what kind of internet connection do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean? provider is comcast, it's just cable/high speed, however you want to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I meant. Strange that it lags so much though, I'd think a cable modem would be enough
Click to expand...

it has decent ping (<10 for me, <100 for most, across the pond/europe = about 200, consistent), but it's when it has more people that it starts to lag.

i'm not sure if it's the internet, or it's my computer, but i'm guessing it's my computer.

edit: also of note, i'm using a USB wireless adapter thing, due to being too lazy to run an ethernet cable through the attic/to my room.  works fine, but i know that a wired connection has got to be better at some point.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean? provider is comcast, it's just cable/high speed, however you want to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I meant. Strange that it lags so much though, I'd think a cable modem would be enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has decent ping (<10 for me, <100 for most, across the pond/europe = about 200, consistent), but it's when it has more people that it starts to lag.
> 
> i'm not sure if it's the internet, or it's my computer, but i'm guessing it's my computer.
> 
> edit: also of note, i'm using a USB wireless adapter thing, due to being too lazy to run an ethernet cable through the attic/to my room.  works fine, but i know that a wired connection has got to be better at some point.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that would probably explain it. If the modem were to be wired directly to the computer, it wouldn't lag nearly as much, probably.


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I meant. Strange that it lags so much though, I'd think a cable modem would be enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has decent ping (<10 for me, <100 for most, across the pond/europe = about 200, consistent), but it's when it has more people that it starts to lag.
> 
> i'm not sure if it's the internet, or it's my computer, but i'm guessing it's my computer.
> 
> edit: also of note, i'm using a USB wireless adapter thing, due to being too lazy to run an ethernet cable through the attic/to my room.  works fine, but i know that a wired connection has got to be better at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that would probably explain it. If the modem were to be wired directly to the computer, it wouldn't lag nearly as much, probably.
Click to expand...

even so, it isn't so much an internet lag problem as it is my-piece-of-*censored.2.0*-computer-can't-handle-ten-people-swarming-a-control-point-entity problem

but yeah, couldn't hurt to wire it in.


----------



## -Aaron

What's up with the people asking hats for everything, even for the common drops?


----------



## AndyB

-Aaron said:
			
		

> What's up with the people asking hats for everything, even for the common drops?


Some people are stupid.
Others are greedy! For example, some want 3 hats, some new weapons for 1 of the newer hats. Not even one in a pack.


----------



## «Jack»

Trading some White Paint if anyone's interested.


----------



## Psychonaut

view this backpack

and weep.

http://www.tf2items.com/id/Thundermanz


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> view this backpack
> 
> and weep.
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Thundermanz


what the heck I actually traded with this guy for like one thing...

also I have white and black paint... I don't know what it looks good on though....


----------



## Zangy

I made this super duper video today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmi1eByLSHs


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I made this super duper video today
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmi1eByLSHs


very nice, but it ended too quickly.


----------



## Zangy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this super duper video today
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmi1eByLSHs
> 
> 
> 
> very nice, but it ended too quickly.
Click to expand...

Sorry I rushed the end
Hence the lack of actual animation at the end


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this super duper video today
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmi1eByLSHs
> 
> 
> 
> very nice, but it ended too quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I rushed the end
> Hence the lack of actual animation at the end
Click to expand...

would've loved to see the heavy do something with the cube, but it's still good.  just a fast end.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>some ideas</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">eat, shoot, smash, throw at engie, call for medic, dunno what else.  engie build something to help, or spy maybe?  i dunno.</div>


----------



## AndyB

I laugh at the bull*censored.2.0* people are trying to pull off on people. 

Paint for hats, new polycount weapons for hats/metal. I knew it'd happen and even Raz said, after so long, the new(and vintage) stuff means nothing special.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Mmmk so i got the mexican hat for pyro by opening a crate soo  it is good day


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> I laugh at the bull*censored.2.0* people are trying to pull off on people.
> 
> Paint for hats, new polycount weapons for hats/metal. I knew it'd happen and even Raz said, after so long, the new(and vintage) stuff means nothing special.


Maybe that's what they want you to think. People realize that "Vintage" anything is worthless, so they craft it all away until about 10% are left. That's when the real trading starts. /conspiracytheory

Personally though, I'd prefer it if they took out the Vintage stuff. It's cool that they want to encourage trading, but I don't think that's necessary. If I recall correctly, the community wanted to trade items since the WAR! update, so much so that it is safe to assume that making items "Vintage" only gave people reason to rip each other off. In my opinion, the only way you'll get a decent trade going in TF2 is if you either have hats, paint, metal and nametags.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at the bull*censored.2.0* people are trying to pull off on people.
> 
> Paint for hats, new polycount weapons for hats/metal. I knew it'd happen and even Raz said, after so long, the new(and vintage) stuff means nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's what they want you to think. People realize that "Vintage" anything is worthless, so they craft it all away until about 10% are left. That's when the real trading starts. /conspiracytheory
> 
> Personally though, I'd prefer it if they took out the Vintage stuff. It's cool that they want to encourage trading, but I don't think that's necessary. If I recall correctly, the community wanted to trade items since the WAR! update, so much so that it is safe to assume that making items "Vintage" only gave people reason to rip each other off. In my opinion, the only way you'll get a decent trade going in TF2 is if you either have hats, paint, metal and nametags.
Click to expand...

we'll see who's calling vintage stuff worthless when some sad lonely person cares about a vintage jarate vs a regular jarate. 

name tags are worth much more than i thought they were.  lol.

i don't mind the vintage stuff, people who want hats because they're hats will trade vintages for non vintages, while it's just a barrier for those who care.

don't trade 4 hats for one just because it's new/vintage.  hurp.


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at the bull*censored.2.0* people are trying to pull off on people.
> 
> Paint for hats, new polycount weapons for hats/metal. I knew it'd happen and even Raz said, after so long, the new(and vintage) stuff means nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's what they want you to think. People realize that "Vintage" anything is worthless, so they craft it all away until about 10% are left. That's when the real trading starts. /conspiracytheory
> 
> Personally though, I'd prefer it if they took out the Vintage stuff. It's cool that they want to encourage trading, but I don't think that's necessary. If I recall correctly, the community wanted to trade items since the WAR! update, so much so that it is safe to assume that making items "Vintage" only gave people reason to rip each other off. In my opinion, the only way you'll get a decent trade going in TF2 is if you either have hats, paint, metal and nametags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we'll see who's calling vintage stuff worthless when some sad lonely person cares about a vintage jarate vs a regular jarate.
> 
> name tags are worth much more than i thought they were.  lol.
> 
> i don't mind the vintage stuff, people who want hats because they're hats will trade vintages for non vintages, while it's just a barrier for those who care.
> 
> don't trade 4 hats for one just because it's new/vintage.  hurp.
Click to expand...

Hey hey, vintage jarate sounds hilarious!  I mean how long do you need to hold onto a jar of piss until it is vintage? lol


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at the bull*censored.2.0* people are trying to pull off on people.
> 
> Paint for hats, new polycount weapons for hats/metal. I knew it'd happen and even Raz said, after so long, the new(and vintage) stuff means nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's what they want you to think. People realize that "Vintage" anything is worthless, so they craft it all away until about 10% are left. That's when the real trading starts. /conspiracytheory
> 
> Personally though, I'd prefer it if they took out the Vintage stuff. It's cool that they want to encourage trading, but I don't think that's necessary. If I recall correctly, the community wanted to trade items since the WAR! update, so much so that it is safe to assume that making items "Vintage" only gave people reason to rip each other off. In my opinion, the only way you'll get a decent trade going in TF2 is if you either have hats, paint, metal and nametags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we'll see who's calling vintage stuff worthless when some sad lonely person cares about a vintage jarate vs a regular jarate.
> 
> name tags are worth much more than i thought they were.  lol.
> 
> i don't mind the vintage stuff, people who want hats because they're hats will trade vintages for non vintages, while it's just a barrier for those who care.
> 
> don't trade 4 hats for one just because it's new/vintage.  hurp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hey, vintage jarate sounds hilarious!  I mean how long do you need to hold onto a jar of piss until it is vintage? lol
Click to expand...

jarate, sandviches, and the drinks being the exception.. didn't mean anything by that  :veryhappy:


----------



## Sporge27

Really it is just another way to say " Hey look how long I've been playing!"  

My Primeval warrior badge says it all though


----------



## -Aaron

Seems that Ellis' Hat and Frying Pan can now be traded.
I'd get some cool offers, 
<small><small>
<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>_*BUT I DON'T HAVE THEM YET.*_</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></small></small>;__;


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Seems that Ellis' Hat and Frying Pan can now be traded.
> I'd get some cool offers,
> <small><small>
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>_*BUT I DON'T HAVE THEM YET.*_</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></small></small>;__;


I got mine last night.

seems to be taking a while. ;_;


----------



## -Aaron

Finally got them, and it seems they've been reverted to Non-tradable ones.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Finally got them, and it seems they've been reverted to Non-tradable ones.


they were tradable to begin wih?


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got them, and it seems they've been reverted to Non-tradable ones.
> 
> 
> 
> they were tradable to begin wih?
Click to expand...

Valve have said they were now. But mine are still greyed out.


----------



## Psychonaut

well.. the hats nice and all, but it's more or less a reskin of the mann co hat, yeah?

bill's hat is the one that's worth something.


----------



## AndyB

The two hats are slightly different. And the pan is a skin of the bottle/shovel, but more amusing.

Bill's Hat is a yes please! 
(Hate those *censored.3.0*ers that have 5. Or the dude with 148 alien hats.)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Traded by mexican hat for nappers respite
Oh and anyone got a demo hat to trade for my masters yellow belt?


----------



## Megamannt125

NOPE
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/8AE2pe5LDgE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/8AE2pe5LDgE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Psychonaut

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> and i feel you all should watch this, as it's an accurate recording of what tf2 is all about.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/F3W08AfJsCk&NR=1


bump to combat the recently posted vid.

oh god dat engie.  so kawaii.


----------



## Draco Roar

Bought two keys for the crates and got an Old Guadjara and Dueling Game. I do love the Mann. Co Cap though. :3


----------



## -Aaron

I just got the Bushwacka.
My body is ready.


----------



## Psychonaut

anybody looking to trade for (receive a) heavy duty rag?

a guy i know is trying to unload his, for a fair trade of course.  PM or message me on steam if you're interested

OH GOD I WAS ON A SERVER WHERE THREE PILE OF GIFTS WERE DROPPED, AND A BUNCH OF SINGLE GIFTS.

I POO'D MYSELF.


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> anybody looking to trade for (receive a) heavy duty rag?
> 
> a guy i know is trying to unload his, for a fair trade of course.  PM or message me on steam if you're interested
> 
> OH GOD I WAS ON A SERVER WHERE THREE PILE OF GIFTS WERE DROPPED, AND A BUNCH OF SINGLE GIFTS.
> 
> I POO'D MYSELF.


What did you get from gifts =o


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody looking to trade for (receive a) heavy duty rag?
> 
> a guy i know is trying to unload his, for a fair trade of course.  PM or message me on steam if you're interested
> 
> OH GOD I WAS ON A SERVER WHERE THREE PILE OF GIFTS WERE DROPPED, AND A BUNCH OF SINGLE GIFTS.
> 
> I POO'D MYSELF.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get from gifts =o
Click to expand...

a bonk atomic punch, razorback, and ambassador

nothing special, but holy hell, seeing three back-to-back-to-back, ood god. $60 right there.

edit: actually it was four, but i didn't get included in one of the bundles, so i only got three.  still, holy hell. $80*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

For a while i have been unable to purchase anything on the mann co store since i got my mexican hat as it keeps displaying error everytime i go to the checkout... soo i have contacted steam support which is basically my only option.


----------



## David

bought this game today. downloading now.


----------



## Psychonaut

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>thank you andy, for showing me this video.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/Q5a1EsY52ro&autoplay=1</div>

i lold.


----------



## AndyB

Hell yeah, going to go try that now. I hope no soldiers come along and ruin my fun!


----------



## Caleb

Heavy Bros. do the Hoovy train!


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Aw, poor Demo


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Aw, poor Demo


----------



## AndyB

Caleb said:
			
		

> Heavy Bros. do the Hoovy train!


*censored.3.0* yeah Hoovy Train!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

David said:
			
		

> bought this game today. downloading now.


Cool bro
Lol exploits


----------



## AndyB

Me and Solgineer was doing that earlier. Good times, I'll expect a patch soon.

Also, really close to crafting the Fez. (14 weapons/ 2 reclaimed and 1 scrap needed (donations welcome ;D))


----------



## David

really liking this game, anyone wanna, play add me. 

Dav7DB

Already getting a 2:1 kdr and winning a lot.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

David said:
			
		

> really liking this game, anyone wanna, play add me.
> 
> Dav7DB
> 
> Already getting a 2:1 kdr and winning a lot.


Cool bro but remember, kills dont matter much on this game concentreate on the objective

Clever bot play TF2 as well


----------



## -Aaron

Welp, since I have everything now, time to horde more weapons for metal.


----------



## AndyB

When will they be sent out and where?


----------



## AndyB

As there was no posts to do with it, those gifts have been given out. No more gifts.


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:
			
		

> As there was no posts to do with it, those gifts have been given out. No more gifts.


 :O 
no more gifts from anyone ever!!!

You can't do that!  It's not possible!


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As there was no posts to do with it, those gifts have been given out. No more gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> no more gifts from anyone ever!!!
> 
> You can't do that!  It's not possible!
Click to expand...

mann co's closed, due to trolls


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Guys.. i cant buy anything from the store because of some stupid error and i have had this problem since thursday, i contacted steam last staurday and i have recieved no respsonse


----------



## -Aaron

OH GOD, I BOUGHT 5 KEYS.
IT'S TIME FOR MINI-SCIENCE.


----------



## «Jack»

Keys are now tradable.


----------



## Sporge27

Huzzah!


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone have any S2 crates they'd wanna trade?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone have any S2 crates they'd wanna trade?


Yep
Steam ID : Worts_Tf2_spy


----------



## «Jack»

HahahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I left TF2 on last night,, and woke up with a bunch of new weapons, 2 crates, a name tag, a Level 100 Magistrate's Mullet, and a Carouser's Capotain.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im gonna open 2 or 3 crates today then open 2 tommrow ill post the results later


----------



## AndyB

Two weeks of royalties for the community contributors of TF2: $40,000. 
http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?1016931

Well, time to get modeling!


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Two weeks of royalties for the community contributors of TF2: $40,000.
> http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?1016931
> 
> Well, time to get modeling!


holy *censored.2.0*, $40 K for modeling three items.

also, oh god medic pack incoming
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1503706

thanks for the link, andy


----------



## Entei Slider

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks of royalties for the community contributors of TF2: $40,000.
> http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?1016931
> 
> Well, time to get modeling!
> 
> 
> 
> holy *censored.2.0*, $40 K for modeling three items.
> 
> also, oh god medic pack incoming
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1503706
> 
> thanks for the ]The Medic hair looks awesome XD. I wonder what we'll have to do for it. Probably achievements like last time.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Anytime. ;D I have my finger on the pulse.

So the ideas I've had for this gametype, along with Aaron and Psycho have been:
Ghostbusters, Zombie extermination etc.


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> Anytime. ;D I have my finger on the pulse.
> 
> So the ideas I've had for this gametype, along with Aaron and Psycho have been:
> Ghostbusters, Zombie extermination etc.


I'm betting it's gonna be the ZF mod (zombie fortress) like Andy said.


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime. ;D I have my finger on the pulse.
> 
> So the ideas I've had for this gametype, along with Aaron and Psycho have been:
> Ghostbusters, Zombie extermination etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting it's gonna be the ZF mod (zombie fortress) like Andy said.
Click to expand...

not to be a prick.. but that was me, i believe. 

and it wouldn't quite be a zombie fortress-gone-official, imo.. it would be something like "all your team is zombies, and the medic is required to keep them all alive, as he is the only one without health degen" or some such.

the two teams (with medic as the leaders) would have to fight it out, until either medic is left (think chess, but without the board game), or until the medic is dead.

or, could be similar to zombie fortress i guess, in which case the medic is greatly needed to keep the team alive.

eh.  gonna lol if it's a ghost busters type thing.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> Anytime. ;D I have my finger on the pulse.
> 
> So the ideas I've had for this gametype, along with Aaron and Psycho have been:
> Ghostbusters, Zombie extermination etc.


GHOSTBUSTERS YES

2 Medics cross their medigun streams and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime. ;D I have my finger on the pulse.
> 
> So the ideas I've had for this gametype, along with Aaron and Psycho have been:
> Ghostbusters, Zombie extermination etc.
> 
> 
> 
> GHOSTBUSTERS YES
> 
> 2 Medics cross their medigun streams and all hell breaks loose.
Click to expand...

2 medics overhealing each other, or 2 medics 1 heavy?


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime. ;D I have my finger on the pulse.
> 
> So the ideas I've had for this gametype, along with Aaron and Psycho have been:
> Ghostbusters, Zombie extermination etc.
> 
> 
> 
> GHOSTBUSTERS YES
> 
> 2 Medics cross their medigun streams and all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 medics overhealing each other, or 2 medics 1 heavy?
Click to expand...

2 medics one heavy.
Then Heavy becomes the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime. ;D I have my finger on the pulse.
> 
> So the ideas I've had for this gametype, along with Aaron and Psycho have been:
> Ghostbusters, Zombie extermination etc.
> 
> 
> 
> GHOSTBUSTERS YES
> 
> 2 Medics cross their medigun streams and all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 medics overhealing each other, or 2 medics 1 heavy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 medics one heavy.
> Then Heavy becomes the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.
Click to expand...

Please... someone skin that. Holy *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 2 medics overhealing each other, or 2 medics 1 heavy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 medics one heavy.
> Then Heavy becomes the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please... someone skin that. Holy *censored.2.0*.
Click to expand...

speaking of skins, i wonder how long it'll be before valve starts selling official customizations to tf2?

like things you'd see on fpsbanana.com, but being sold.

i wonder how that'd effect those sites, such as if they'd basically be useless, if they'd be the "way to go", or if they'd be banned.

of course, if you have skins/UI's in your backpack, i guess that kinda changes it up.. but if it would just change your files.. you can do that yourself, honestly.

i dunno.  that $40 K has my mind wrestling with itself in fits or glorious ecstasy.


----------



## AndyB

brb guys, making new weapons to sell for bundles of DOSH!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Long story short i now have a Unashka, Fro and Bonk helmet
Im willing to trade the unashka but its painted brown by the previous owner soo if you want it brown just tell me if you dont ill remove it

P.s Rubber glove is gone now


----------



## AndyB

I wouldn't mind the Unashka. You know where my backpack is.

Also, looking for Ze Goggles, really appreciate help getting them.


----------



## -Aaron

Anyone got a Kritz? I'll trade ya a crate for it. Non-Vintage would be appreciated.


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Anyone got a Kritz? I'll trade ya a crate for it. Non-Vintage would be appreciated.


Got one for ya.


----------



## Sporge27

I kinda want to learn to make models for TF2 now... if I can make one good enough for the store... then profit!


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I kinda want to learn to make models for TF2 now... if I can make one good enough for the store... then profit!


main reason i'm torn about this.

so long as the game's integrity is left alone, sure.  i just don't want there to be too much of an influx of "HEY GUYS UPVOTE MY MODEL KTHX"

i think that's a terrible way for the game to go.  keeping it the same as it was before, with people being rewarded for their honest desire to make the game more fun?  sure.  changing the game into a mass-marketing platform?  not cool.

but yeah, would be sweet to make a model, get it into the store, and then profit off of it.  so sweet.


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda want to learn to make models for TF2 now... if I can make one good enough for the store... then profit!
> 
> 
> 
> main reason i'm torn about this.
> 
> so long as the game's integrity is left alone, sure.  i just don't want there to be too much of an influx of "HEY GUYS UPVOTE MY MODEL KTHX"
> 
> i think that's a terrible way for the game to go.  keeping it the same as it was before, with people being rewarded for their honest desire to make the game more fun?  sure.  changing the game into a mass-marketing platform?  not cool.
> 
> but yeah, would be sweet to make a model, get it into the store, and then profit off of it.  so sweet.
Click to expand...

added bonus for me is it gets my foot in the door of Valve


----------



## AndyB

Now, we've all probably had it were we've been stacked against a bunch of clan losers and been steamrolled... alot.
I saw this earlier, and it's a nice little interactive youtube video. You just follow along by clicking the annotations. 
So yeah, enjoy "A Granary Adventure: The Underdog Story"
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KS3ANTUOevY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KS3ANTUOevY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS3ANTUOevY
</div>


----------



## PaJami

Great trading today! Went from a black bonk helmet and handyman's handle to a brain slug, familiar fez, and pyro sombrero. Also got some paint and a few new weapons


----------



## -Aaron

I also need an Ubersaw, and I'm hoping for 1:1 trades.
Check the 3rd page for possible offers.


----------



## -Aaron

HNNNNGGG MY HEART.

Some guy wanted 2 Keys for Bill's Hat, and I lost to a key and Black Box.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I also need an Ubersaw, and I'm hoping for 1:1 trades.
> Check the 3rd page for possible offers.


Ive got a vita saw that i dont want


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need an Ubersaw, and I'm hoping for 1:1 trades.
> Check the 3rd page for possible offers.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a vita saw that i dont want
Click to expand...

I'll take that too, I guess.
Can I have it for free or what?

No one will probably take this, but I'll give it a try:
If you have the Sam and Max set + Bill's Hat, I'll trade you 1 Refined, 1 V. Bonk Helm, 1 Napper's Respite, Gold Paint, 1 Ellis' Cap, 2 Keys and any Steam game worth $10.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

:l i hate trading servers... people are soo.... annoying on thosse servers
DERP Gimmie more than just a sober stuntsman for my fedora....
Im pretty sure Sober stuntsman is rarer since its newer ad cant be bought :l


----------



## -Aaron

Welp, my refined metal is gone.
I traded it away for a Vintage Modest Pile.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Welp, my refined metal is gone.
> I traded it away for a Vintage Modest Pile.


Seriously? wow! thats a great deal!


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, my refined metal is gone.
> I traded it away for a Vintage Modest Pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? wow! thats a great deal!
Click to expand...

Really? Cool.
Sucks I traded away my Noble Amassment and Towering Pillar. Would've gotten the Vintage set.


----------



## -Aaron

HELL YES. I FINALLY GOT BILL'S HAT.
It sucks that it took me Ellis' Cap, Vintage Bonk Helm and Napper's Respite + 2 Keys for it though.


----------



## Sporge27

-Aaron said:
			
		

> HELL YES. I FINALLY GOT BILL'S HAT.
> It sucks that it took me Ellis' Cap, Vintage Bonk Helm and Napper's Respite + 2 Keys for it though.


Bills hat is cool... should have gotten left 4 dead to get it before :3


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YES. I FINALLY GOT BILL'S HAT.
> It sucks that it took me Ellis' Cap, Vintage Bonk Helm and Napper's Respite + 2 Keys for it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Bills hat is cool... should have gotten left 4 dead to get it before :3
Click to expand...

That's not always an option. I was getting L4D2 elsewhere at the time of release, so I wasn't going to be spending near $100 to really get a hat for tf2.


----------



## «Jack»

Looking for some metal so I can get up to my goal of 4 refined. I've got 2 S1 crates, Purple and Grey Paints, a 4 use dueling minigame, and a Carouser's Capotain I might part with.


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YES. I FINALLY GOT BILL'S HAT.
> It sucks that it took me Ellis' Cap, Vintage Bonk Helm and Napper's Respite + 2 Keys for it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Bills hat is cool... should have gotten left 4 dead to get it before :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not always an option. I was getting L4D2 elsewhere at the time of release, so I wasn't going to be spending near $100 to really get a hat for tf2.
Click to expand...

 :O but it was like five bucks off on steam too!


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YES. I FINALLY GOT BILL'S HAT.
> It sucks that it took me Ellis' Cap, Vintage Bonk Helm and Napper's Respite + 2 Keys for it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Bills hat is cool... should have gotten left 4 dead to get it before :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not always an option. I was getting L4D2 elsewhere at the time of release, so I wasn't going to be spending near $100 to really get a hat for tf2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O but it was like five bucks off on steam too!
Click to expand...

I got a higher discount from where I bought it. Plus I didn't have a very good computer at the time.


----------



## -Aaron

The Sam and Max items are the only ones left.
WTT: Steam gaems for it. Lol.


----------



## Zangy

So what would you people give for any of the Sam & Max items


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> So what would you people give for any of the Sam & Max items


My soul, my first born child, my money, my house, my wife, my car, 2 hats, Gold paint, metal and a Steam game worth $25-30.


----------



## AndyB

I'd offer up my Ushanka, as that's my only hat you don't have (that I'd trade), along with a few v. weapons, crates and Engineer token I have.


----------



## Sporge27

but I like my sawed off bunny head and two gun skins...

(not trading sorry )


----------



## Zangy

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what would you people give for any of the Sam & Max items
> 
> 
> 
> My soul, my first born child, my money, my house, my wife, my car, 2 hats, Gold paint, metal and a Steam game worth $25-30.
Click to expand...

I'll take the wife...and the car


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what would you people give for any of the Sam & Max items
> 
> 
> 
> My soul, my first born child, my money, my house, my wife, my car, 2 hats, Gold paint, metal and a Steam game worth $25-30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the wife...and the car
Click to expand...

Alright.
Trade me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

traded so many hats to my bro for keys, ended up getting *censored.2.0*ty items.

ffff


http://www.tf2items.com/id/KANYEEZYWEST

Anything anyone wants?


----------



## Sporge27

Eziooo said:
			
		

> traded so many hats to my bro for keys, ended up getting *censored.2.0*ty items.
> 
> ffff
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/KANYEEZYWEST
> 
> Anything anyone wants?


this is probably the sadest thing I heard all day ... I weep for your loss  :'(


----------



## Psychonaut

Eziooo said:
			
		

> traded so many hats to my bro for keys, ended up getting *censored.2.0*ty items.
> 
> ffff
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/KANYEEZYWEST
> 
> Anything anyone wants?


>checks history
>sees tyrants helm and pricklehaube
>points in direction of his backpack

:J

sorry for the *censored.2.0*ty drops, but a napper's respite or old guadalajara is all you've really got to look forward to in crate 1.  in 2, there's some good-ass hats.  pugilist's protector, sober stuntman, and some solly hat (i forget which)

sorry about the loss.  I can't wait to unbox my scottish resistances.  oh boy. :3


----------



## -Aaron

Eziooo said:
			
		

> traded so many hats to my bro for keys, ended up getting *censored.2.0*ty items.
> 
> ffff
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/KANYEEZYWEST
> 
> Anything anyone wants?


Dueling Mini-game for your Reclaimed?

@Psycho: Chieftain's Challenge.

@Bryko: Uh, in all seriousness, will you take my offer of $25 worth of Steam games and a Vintage Modest Pile?


----------



## Zangy

Hmm, idk. There's nothing on the Steam store that I don't have that I care about really


----------



## Zangy

Update: I traded them
I have a key, noble amassment of hats, crate, bombing run, mexican hat, black napper's respite, and yellow and purple paint I want to trade

http://www.tf2items.com/id/Bryko614


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I would like to trade for the key Heres my backpack http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198025632272


----------



## AndyB

@Kobry614, I would like the Big Kill, if you're willing to trade.
http://www.tf2items.com/id/AtomicYeti


----------



## «Jack»

:3
About to get a Dr's Dapper Topper, my favorite hat in the game at the moment.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Trading my ellis cap


----------



## Zangy

AndyB said:
			
		

> @Kobry614, I would like the Big Kill, if you're willing to trade.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/AtomicYeti


Not happening sorry ;(


----------



## AndyB

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kobry614, I would like the Big Kill, if you're willing to trade.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/AtomicYeti
> 
> 
> 
> Not happening sorry ;(
Click to expand...

Didn't think so. You suck. =(


----------



## -Aaron

Bryko...you..you..traded it away ;__;


----------



## PaJami

Well, opened up a crate today and got an unusual Towering Pillar of Hats 8D http://www.tf2items.com/id/cornman64 Here's my backpack, by the way.


----------



## «Jack»

Jami said:
			
		

> Well, opened up a crate today and got an unusual Towering Pillar of Hats 8D http://www.tf2items.com/id/cornman64 Here's my backpack, by the way.


Plasma + Pillar = God


----------



## Entei Slider

I'm trading my golden killers kabuto and golden vintage brainslug... just sayin'...


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I'm trading my golden killers kabuto and golden vintage brainslug... just sayin'...


Wouldn't mind that brainslug yo. Football Helmet/Ushanka or Nappers up for trade. Crate or two maybe thrown in.
All I have to spare.


----------



## Zangy

WHO WANTS A BOMBING RUN!?!?!


----------



## AndyB

Nope, it wont be worth my time, as you wont give me any time.


----------



## Zangy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nope, it wont be worth my time, as you wont give me any time.


meanie  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## AndyB

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it wont be worth my time, as you wont give me any time.
> 
> 
> 
> meanie  :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

Not me sir, I would offer, and I would offer what I have been the past few times you've sprang something on us. So you know what I have there, you want something, you query about it.


----------



## Zangy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it wont be worth my time, as you wont give me any time.
> 
> 
> 
> meanie  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me sir, I would offer, and I would offer what I have been the past few times you've sprang something on us. So you know what I have there, you want something, you query about it.
Click to expand...

I don't wanna talk to you no more


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I'm trading my golden killers kabuto and golden vintage brainslug... just sayin'...


WHY HAVEN'T YOU ALREADY PM'D ME

BRAINSLUGBRAINSLUGBRAINSLUG


----------



## «Jack»

I got my Dapper Topper. DDD
What color do you guys think looks the best on it?


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I got my Dapper Topper. DDD
> What color do you guys think looks the best on it?


red team, no paint.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Opened 2 crates yesterday
Nappers respite and mexican hat :l
Ive been trying soo hard to get a unusal


----------



## Sporge27

GAH I need a brainslug... but gold... meh...


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> Opened 2 crates yesterday
> Nappers respite and mexican hat :l
> Ive been trying soo hard to get a unusal


I will trade 2 reclaimed for both.

EDIT: I have an agreement with some guy, where if I buy him CS:S, he will give me his entire inventory. Also, trade in unpopulated servers. The good deals roll from there. Refined, Reclaimed and 2 Scrap for Football Helmet AND Ellis' Cap? Yes please. Then Ellis' Cap for Refined, Reclaimed and 2 Scrap? Oh HELL yes please.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened 2 crates yesterday
> Nappers respite and mexican hat :l
> Ive been trying soo hard to get a unusal
> 
> 
> 
> I will trade 2 reclaimed for both.
> 
> EDIT: I have an agreement with some guy, where if I buy him CS:S, he will give me his entire inventory. Also, trade in unpopulated servers. The good deals roll from there. Refined, Reclaimed and 2 Scrap for Football Helmet AND Ellis' Cap? Yes please. Then Ellis' Cap for Refined, Reclaimed and 2 Scrap? Oh HELL yes please.
Click to expand...

Reclaimed for napper but id rather have more for the mexican hat


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened 2 crates yesterday
> Nappers respite and mexican hat :l
> Ive been trying soo hard to get a unusal
> 
> 
> 
> I will trade 2 reclaimed for both.
> 
> EDIT: I have an agreement with some guy, where if I buy him CS:S, he will give me his entire inventory. Also, trade in unpopulated servers. The good deals roll from there. Refined, Reclaimed and 2 Scrap for Football Helmet AND Ellis' Cap? Yes please. Then Ellis' Cap for Refined, Reclaimed and 2 Scrap? Oh HELL yes please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reclaimed for napper but id rather have more for the mexican hat
Click to expand...

To be fair, they are both as "rare" as each other, due to crates.
I've had 3 Nappers, 2 Sombreros. From what I've seen, alot of people have them and so don't want to trade.

And as Aaron says, I'd go for unpopulated, just because full servers will have offers flying around. Sometimes the trade you want just doesn't happen.


----------



## -Aaron

Alright, I might a well try here too.

I have:
Vintage Modest Pile
Vintage Football Helmet

I want:
2 Refined and 1 Reclaimed for Each.


----------



## Zangy

What would you people trade for all 4 of the item sets (Milkman, Snaggletooth, Fez, and Attendant things that give you attributes)


----------



## -Aaron

Football Helmet is gone.

I have White Paint for Reclaimed
2 Crates for Scrap Each
Vintage Modest Pile for 2 Refined + 1 Reclaimed

@Bryko - 6 Hats at the most. Before they became craftable, they were at least 3-4 each.


----------



## «Jack»

Paint trades are fun. I've been swapping around paints and picking up metal with them.


----------



## AndyB

Crafted myself a Hound Dog.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Crafted myself a Hound Dog.


I approve.


----------



## -Aaron

Gave up on Sam and Max quest, and settled on what I have for the upcoming Medic update.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Gave up on Sam and Max quest, and settled on what I have for the upcoming Medic update.


if and when i get them, yours.

MY FACE WHEN AARON GIVES ME A BRAINSLUG


----------



## Zangy

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Gave up on Sam and Max quest, and settled on what I have for the upcoming Medic update.


I'll give you 18285683 hats if you can gift TF2 to someone for me


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave up on Sam and Max quest, and settled on what I have for the upcoming Medic update.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 18285683 hats if you can gift TF2 to someone for me
Click to expand...

Sorry man, I would've given you like, 3 copies of TF2 for your Sam an Max stuff plus more, but you traded them away ;__;

My keyboard hates me. Damn typos.


----------



## Zangy

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave up on Sam and Max quest, and settled on what I have for the upcoming Medic update.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 18285683 hats if you can gift TF2 to someone for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry man, I would've given you like, 3 copies of TF2 for your Sam an Max stuff plus more, but you traded them away ;__;
> 
> My keyboard hates me. Damn typos.
Click to expand...

I still have a Big Kill


----------



## AndyB

Funny, but that wasn't up for trade a few days ago. Why the sudden change Bryko, why?


----------



## PaJami

I see you have an Ol' Snaggletooth, Korby. Would you trade that to me sometime, by any chance?


----------



## Zangy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Funny, but that wasn't up for trade a few days ago. Why the sudden change Bryko, why?


Cause I have a very poor friend who really wants TF2


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave up on Sam and Max quest, and settled on what I have for the upcoming Medic update.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 18285683 hats if you can gift TF2 to someone for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry man, I would've given you like, 3 copies of TF2 for your Sam an Max stuff plus more, but you traded them away ;__;
> 
> My keyboard hates me. Damn typos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have a Big Kill
Click to expand...

Yeah, but...but...it's not the same D:
But I'll have to see. Is there a deadline on that?
I get paid in November lol.


----------



## Zangy

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, I would've given you like, 3 copies of TF2 for your Sam an Max stuff plus more, but you traded them away ;__;
> 
> My keyboard hates me. Damn typos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have a Big Kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but...but...it's not the same D:
> But I'll have to see. Is there a deadline on that?
> I get paid in November lol.
Click to expand...

I SHOULDN'T HAVE TRADED THAT STUPID HAT


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a Big Kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but...but...it's not the same D:
> But I'll have to see. Is there a deadline on that?
> I get paid in November lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SHOULDN'T HAVE TRADED THAT STUPID HAT
Click to expand...

I told you man ;__;
I would've given you my ENTIRE inventory (minus Bill's, Earbuds and Non-tradables) PLUS $30 for Steam games of your choice.


----------



## Zangy

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but...but...it's not the same D:
> But I'll have to see. Is there a deadline on that?
> I get paid in November lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SHOULDN'T HAVE TRADED THAT STUPID HAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you man ;__;
> I would've given you my ENTIRE inventory (minus Bill's, Earbuds and Non-tradables) PLUS $30 for Steam games of your choice.
Click to expand...

WHAT IF I GAVE YOU EVERY HAT I OWN

ALSO THE MAX HAT ISN'T EVEN THA GREAT


----------



## Entei Slider

I think I did quite well a while ago.
My golden Killers Kabuto went for a Chieftans Chanllenge *Soldier Indian hat* And an S1 crate 8D.


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I SHOULDN'T HAVE TRADED THAT STUPID HAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you man ;__;
> I would've given you my ENTIRE inventory (minus Bill's, Earbuds and Non-tradables) PLUS $30 for Steam games of your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT IF I GAVE YOU EVERY HAT I OWN
> 
> ALSO THE MAX HAT ISN'T EVEN THA GREAT
Click to expand...

I'll do it for your entire inventory. I screen-capped it, just in-case you agree.


----------



## AndyB

*censored.3.0* hats.


----------



## «Jack»

And it appears trading has been taken over by the maxim "Greed is good."


----------



## Psychonaut

batter's helm for a wrangler.

sound too good to be true?


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> batter's helm for a wrangler.
> 
> sound too good to be true?


Haaaay. That trade sounds familiar (smirk)


----------



## «Jack»

Well, I had a buck left, so I bought a Secret Saxton!
It'll be going out to someone on here in the near future!


----------



## Sporge27

hmmm I don't know why you want the sam and max items that much really...

If you are really going to basically spend money to get them you should have supported the game...

I say just save your money for the next thing like it, cause there will be another, and keep your eye open if someone has a  fair deal.


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> hmmm I don't know why you want the sam and max items that much really...
> 
> If you are really going to basically spend money to get them you should have supported the game...
> 
> I say just save your money for the next thing like it, cause there will be another, and keep your eye open if someone has a  fair deal.


No, I've said this time and time again, maybe people didn't have enough cash at the time of the game's release to actually get these items. I know I didn't.

And he wants them because they aren't some hat that can be crafted. Somewhat more exclusive than normal hats.


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm I don't know why you want the sam and max items that much really...
> 
> If you are really going to basically spend money to get them you should have supported the game...
> 
> I say just save your money for the next thing like it, cause there will be another, and keep your eye open if someone has a  fair deal.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've said this time and time again, maybe people didn't have enough cash at the time of the game's release to actually get these items. I know I didn't.
> 
> And he wants them because they aren't some hat that can be crafted. Somewhat more exclusive than normal hats.
Click to expand...

Ahhh but you do see my reasoning for holding onto money though yes?

Then he will be able to get the next one


----------



## AndyB

Oh of course, Valve knows people will buy games they weren't thinking of, just to get the hats.
Like with Worms, I was close to buying that just for the hat. I didn't however.


----------



## Entei Slider

Well on a still totally TF2 related yet off topic to the current topic topic.
What would you say was your most.... amusing, kill on TF2? I was a spy coming up over the enemy stairs on nucleas (However you spell it...) right as an enemy pyro went up the stairs.
Turned around, went  in a circle, jumped over the railing and backstabbed the oblivious pyro looking for me.


----------



## Psychonaut

my best/funniest kill was probably as demo, with a random spam nade when a medic or heavy turned the corner.  crit nades = oh god.

or, a few weeks ago when i learned how to play medic, when i would ubersaw heavies and just bounce around them.  good stuff.

honorable mentions: medic backstabs, any puff and sting pyro, any tauntkills.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Probably my 10 kill streak with the eyelander and what made it even better was that it was first time using it 

Oh and one time on dustbowl i was a blue soldier and i had around 27 health left
My first thought was "Damn i dont stand a chance im stuck in the enemy base and no team mates that can heal are near ill guess ill suicide" I pulled out the equalizer performed the taunt and 2 enemys heavys got caught in the blast 
I was in hysterics


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> Oh of course, Valve knows people will buy games they weren't thinking of, just to get the hats.
> Like with Worms, I was close to buying that just for the hat. I didn't however.


Eh, I uninstalled the game after the AI has bull*censored.2.0* aim.


----------



## Zangy

the game was 100 times better than the dumb hat (sam and max)


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> the game was 100 times better than the dumb hat (sam and max)


so Bryko, do we have an agreement or what?


----------



## Zangy

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game was 100 times better than the dumb hat (sam and max)
> 
> 
> 
> so Bryko, do we have an agreement or what?
Click to expand...

no my inventory is worth $368


----------



## Sporge27

Hmm my favorite kill was probably as a medic weirdly just cause this was awesome.

I sawa spy decloaking, so went up behind him and started healing.  He turned quickly apparently confused, most likely thought I was a dumb medic, then when he turned back switched to saw and backstabbed him for a change.  That was an achievement to I believe. 

I also liked this one time I got to drop in on an enemy engineer as a  pyro doing his fireball taunt... it killed him  OMGWTFBBQ!


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game was 100 times better than the dumb hat (sam and max)
> 
> 
> 
> so Bryko, do we have an agreement or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no my inventory is worth $368
Click to expand...

Alright.
Do you still need TF2 though?


----------



## «Jack»

I love Your Eternal Reward. Engi nests have no idea what's happening.


----------



## Zangy

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game was 100 times better than the dumb hat (sam and max)
> 
> 
> 
> so Bryko, do we have an agreement or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no my inventory is worth $368
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright.
> Do you still need TF2 though?
Click to expand...

kind of yes


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone want any purple paint for metal?
EDIT: Or Vintage Noble Amassment of Hats?


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone want any purple paint for metal?
> EDIT: Or Vintage Noble Amassment of Hats?


OH LORD NOBLE AMASSMENT.
Can you...can you...save that for me?
I wanna get it, but I don't have anything good at the moment.


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want any purple paint for metal?
> EDIT: Or Vintage Noble Amassment of Hats?
> 
> 
> 
> OH LORD NOBLE AMASSMENT.
> Can you...can you...save that for me?
> I wanna get it, but I don't have anything good at the moment.
Click to expand...

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Anyone got a spare Backburner?


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Anyone got a spare Backburner?


yeah.  message me on steam whenever you get on, i have two.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

This looks amazingly awesome


----------



## Zangy

I've played it

cool beans


----------



## -Aaron

New contest, fill in the censored material in the Demoman's speech.
You can win hats, trading cards and posters.

Details here:
http://www.kritzkast.com/uncensored/


----------



## AndyB

Knew about that when KK posted it on their steam group/youtube.
Was thinking about entering


----------



## Zangy

I WANT YOUR ALIEN SWARM HATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL TRADE AWESOME STUFF!!!!!

http://www.tf2items.com/id/Bryko614


----------



## AndyB

Too bad, can't trade mine.


----------



## Zangy

I wouldn't want yours anyway


----------



## Gnome

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want yours anyway


How about that attendant there?


----------



## AndyB

http://www.teamfortress.com/screamfortress/
Halloween Special.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> http://www.teamfortress.com/screamfortress/
> Halloween Special.


Any secret pages besides the gravestone?


----------



## Zangy

Gnome said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want yours anyway
> 
> 
> 
> How about that attendant there?
Click to expand...

Funny joke


The boss thing is terrible


----------



## Gnome

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want yours anyway
> 
> 
> 
> How about that attendant there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny joke
> 
> 
> The boss thing is terrible
Click to expand...



... wat.


----------



## Zangy

Referring to the new update


----------



## «Jack»

Someone wanna boot up the TBT server and help each other out?


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Someone wanna boot up the TBT server and help each other out?


NOPE.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone wanna boot up the TBT server and help each other out?
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE.
Click to expand...

I lol'd.
I got the Heavy mask in a gift that spawns around, haven't been able to kill the damn Headless *censored.1.3* yet.


----------



## Psychonaut

okay, here's a fix for you guys who are too awful at melee to kill this *censored.7.1*. (myself included)

1.) make your own server.  basically, start up tf2 like you normally would, and when it says start or whatever you click to bring up the server browser, there's a mini-button that says make your own server.  pick cp_manor_event, obviously.

2.)  wait for the "waiting for players" timer to run down.

3.) once it's done, enter 
	
	




		Code:
	

sv_cheats 1; noclip; hurtme -9999999; bot; tf_halloween_force_boss_spawn; sv_cheats 0

 into console.  to enable console, do it rite.
or, keyboard > advanced > tick Enable Console (or something along those lines)

4.) melee him to death

5.) ???

6.) profit.

7.) thank me. :3


----------



## -Aaron

Here's the one I followed

1. Create a server.
2. Spawn as BLU Demoman with the Eyelander and Targe (it's closer to the point)
3. open console, type sv_cheats 1
4. type bot in the console
5. type noclip in the console
6. Type hurtme -9999999 in the console
7. type tf_halloween_force_boss_spawn in the console
8. Go out and hit the Horseman 44 times with the eyelander.
9. Type sv_cheats 0 in the console
10. Type retry in the console
11. Spawn as BLU Demoman with the Eyelander and Targe again.
11. Hit him 1-3 more times with the Eyelander, he will die and you will get your achievement and metal.

If you followed this exactly you will have no problem, but YOU CAN ONLY GET 1 METAL PER ACCOUNT!


----------



## Sporge27

If any one can get a server up just for us though that would be awesome... for presents!


----------



## -Aaron

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> If any one can get a server up just for us though that would be awesome... for presents!


Raz can't. The server won't update for some reason.
Also, gonna craft the Axe.


----------



## Sporge27

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any one can get a server up just for us though that would be awesome... for presents!
> 
> 
> 
> Raz can't. The server won't update for some reason.
> Also, gonna craft the Axe.
Click to expand...

didn't specify him... I was gonna try but I get an error when I try to connect to on I make on the dedicated server tool thing...


----------



## -Aaron

Oh damn. The metal prices rocketed after this update.
People are trading hats like crazy just for metal. Some of the trades I've seen include:

Vintage Brain Slug for 1 Refined
Vintage Kabuto, Vintage Ten Gallon and Vintage Fedora for 2 Refined
Vintage Hallmark for 2 Reclaimed
Ze Goggles for 2 Refined
8 Keys for 1 Refined + Reclaimed
Attendant and Milkman for 1 Refined + 2 Scrap


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Oh damn. The metal prices rocketed after this update.
> People are trading hats like crazy just for metal. Some of the trades I've seen include:
> 
> Vintage Brain Slug for 1 Refined
> Vintage Kabuto, Vintage Ten Gallon and Vintage Fedora for 2 Refined
> Vintage Hallmark for 2 Reclaimed
> Ze Goggles for 2 Refined
> 8 Keys for 1 Refined + Reclaimed
> Attendant and Milkman for 1 Refined + 2 Scrap


Brb crafting metal


----------



## -Aaron

I expect a mass amount of b'aww in the next 2-3 days, because Valve is apparently wiping the backpacks of the people who abuse the Spectator Gift glitch.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I expect a mass amount of b'aww in the next 2-3 days, because Valve is apparently wiping the backpacks of the people who abuse the Spectator Gift glitch.


Whats that?
Does it let you take gifts while spectating?
*censored.2.0* need to be fixed.


----------



## -Aaron

Yeah, that's what it lets you do.
Also, the Axe is pretty cool. I'm glad I chose that over the hats.
I also got two Medic Masks. I need pairs of every class hat mask.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what it lets you do.
> Also, the Axe is pretty cool. I'm glad I chose that over the hats.
> I also got two Medic Masks. I need pairs of every class hat mask.


Tell the truth the only thing the axe does is kill the boss easier


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what it lets you do.
> Also, the Axe is pretty cool. I'm glad I chose that over the hats.
> I also got two Medic Masks. I need pairs of every class hat mask.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the truth the only thing the axe does is kill the boss easier
Click to expand...

To tell the actual truth, it has the same stats as the Eyelander.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Here's the one I followed
> 
> 1. Create a server.
> 2. Spawn as BLU Demoman with the Eyelander and Targe (it's closer to the point)
> 3. open console, type sv_cheats 1
> 4. type bot in the console
> 5. type noclip in the console
> 6. Type hurtme -9999999 in the console
> 7. type tf_halloween_force_boss_spawn in the console
> 8. Go out and hit the Horseman 44 times with the eyelander.
> 9. Type sv_cheats 0 in the console
> 10. Type retry in the console
> 11. Spawn as BLU Demoman with the Eyelander and Targe again.
> 11. Hit him 1-3 more times with the Eyelander, he will die and you will get your achievement and metal.
> 
> If you followed this exactly you will have no problem, but YOU CAN ONLY GET 1 METAL PER ACCOUNT!


if you use mine, you don't have to count anything.  just melee his ass but good.  you still disable sv_cheats, so you'll get the achievement/backpack *censored.2.0*.



also, it's not a matter of _updating_ the server.. it's a matter of _running_ the server.
as in, when i click to run the server, it doesn't do jack *censored.2.0*.  clicking again and again results the same.

conflabbit windows updates/mann conomy.

so anybody else gonna go bonk scout with the sole purpose of finding these gifts _legally_? :3


----------



## Zangy

the boss won't spawn with that console command for me


----------



## Sporge27

wait.. how do they know you were spectating?


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> wait.. how do they know you were spectating?


they... don't? :3

which means so long as you don't have ten/twelve masks, you can't really get caught.. but eh.


----------



## Zangy

http://www.youtube.com/v/ZyH2KNwT7CQ


----------



## Sporge27

If you get dups of masks be nice and help someone geta  hale


----------



## PaJami

Did anyone else get screwed up graphics after the update? Every server I go to looks just like this. In the middle of reinstalling now, so hope that works... Otherwise, my laptop runs it fine.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Jami said:
			
		

> Did anyone else get screwed up graphics after the update? Every server I go to looks just like this. In the middle of reinstalling now, so hope that works... Otherwise, my laptop runs it fine.


*My hat flies upwards and my neck extends to make my head reach my hat*
NOPE


----------



## easpa

I downloaded the game and I'm loving it so far. 

Feel free to add me on Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Pachireecko/


----------



## «Jack»

My performance on this game has absolutely gone to pot. I'm getting huge amounts of stuttering and lag, and I'm beginning to think I'm not going to get anything from this event.


----------



## AndyB

Oh no! Whatever will we do if we don't get anything?! Our TF2 playing days will be over.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> Oh no! Whatever will we do if we don't get anything?! Our TF2 playing days will be over.


:l
There's also the fact that I can't even play the game.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Whatever will we do if we don't get anything?! Our TF2 playing days will be over.
> 
> 
> 
> :l
> There's also the fact that I can't even play the game.
Click to expand...

i doubt that the halloween update crossed the line between playing tf2 well, and not playing it at all.

unless you were playing at the bare minimum graphics with a very low FPS, in which case your computer is lucky to be alive, or needs a serious upgrade(/has needed one for a while), imo.  but hey.


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Whatever will we do if we don't get anything?! Our TF2 playing days will be over.
> 
> 
> 
> :l
> There's also the fact that I can't even play the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i doubt that the halloween update crossed the line between playing tf2 well, and not playing it at all.
> 
> unless you were playing at the bare minimum graphics with a very low FPS, in which case your computer is lucky to be alive, or needs a serious upgrade(/has needed one for a while), imo.  but hey.
Click to expand...

It's gone from playing smoothly at low graphics to horrendous lag starts and stops. It started after the update, so I assume something with the update's causing it.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Whatever will we do if we don't get anything?! Our TF2 playing days will be over.
> 
> 
> 
> :l
> There's also the fact that I can't even play the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i doubt that the halloween update crossed the line between playing tf2 well, and not playing it at all.
> 
> *unless you were playing at the bare minimum graphics with a very low FPS, in which case your computer is lucky to be alive, or needs a serious upgrade(/has needed one for a while), imo.  but hey.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's gone from playing smoothly at low graphics to horrendous lag starts and stops. It started after the update, so I assume something with the update's causing it.
Click to expand...

bold'd


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt that the halloween update crossed the line between playing tf2 well, and not playing it at all.
> 
> *unless you were playing at the bare minimum graphics with a very low FPS, in which case your computer is lucky to be alive, or needs a serious upgrade(/has needed one for a while), imo.  but hey.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's gone from playing smoothly at low graphics to horrendous lag starts and stops. It started after the update, so I assume something with the update's causing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bold'd
Click to expand...

I read that, but as far as I can tell, it shouldn't be having performance issues besides needing to run at low graphics. When I was checking to see if I'd be able to run TF2, everything checked out fine.

EDIT: Ohgod, just got a vModest Pile for 1 refined. =D


----------



## -Aaron

The axe is now tradable.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Ooh, it's on sale! :3 I'm probably going to get it. So how's that Halloween even, eh?


----------



## -Aaron

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Ooh, it's on sale! :3 I'm probably going to get it. So how's that Halloween even, eh?


Get it! Get it! Fun times for everyone!
The Halloween event is nuts. So many people going crazy because of the boss.


----------



## Entei Slider

Is the TBT server gonna run Mann Manor? It'd be fun to hunt for masks with people we (kinda) know...


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Is the TBT server gonna run Mann Manor? It'd be fun to hunt for masks with people we (kinda) know...


As it's been said several times now, the server wont start, it doesn't update and is just a *censored.4.0* to do.


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the TBT server gonna run Mann Manor? It'd be fun to hunt for masks with people we (kinda) know...
> 
> 
> 
> As it's been said several times now, the server wont start, it doesn't update and is just a *censored.4.0* to do.
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, I just got to this page and skipped the past.... ehhhheheh. my bad  :ermm:


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Is the TBT server gonna run Mann Manor? It'd be fun to hunt for masks with people we (kinda) know...


I totally would.

but i can't.

(sadface)


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the TBT server gonna run Mann Manor? It'd be fun to hunt for masks with people we (kinda) know...
> 
> 
> 
> As it's been said several times now, the server wont start, it doesn't update and is just a *censored.4.0* to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I just got to this page and skipped the past.... ehhhheheh. my bad  :ermm:
Click to expand...

I might be able to host a server on Saturday and Sunday. 
Anyway, what are these new hats and weapon I keep hearing about


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the TBT server gonna run Mann Manor? It'd be fun to hunt for masks with people we (kinda) know...
> 
> 
> 
> As it's been said several times now, the server wont start, it doesn't update and is just a *censored.4.0* to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I just got to this page and skipped the past.... ehhhheheh. my bad  :ermm:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be able to host a server on Saturday and Sunday.
> Anyway, what are these new hats and weapon I keep hearing about
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>all you need to know</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Horseless_Headless_Horsemann's_Headtaker
http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Haunted_Metal_Scrap
http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Halloween_Masks
http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Ghostchievements
you only get one spooky metal, and you get it by melee'ing the boss right before you kill him.  you get his head as a hat when you help to kill him (land one of the last hits)
you use the spooky metal to create a halloween hat (four refined + spooky metal) or the new eyelander skin (which is two refined, the spooky, and a scotsman's skullcutter)

and i think that's it.  the links explain everything, really.</div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Dammit i have no where near getting refined soo i basically have useless scrap haunted metal


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> Dammit i have no where near getting refined soo i basically have useless scrap haunted metal


I'll take it away from you :3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit i have no where near getting refined soo i basically have useless scrap haunted metal
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it away from you :3
Click to expand...

 I dont think its tradable


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit i have no where near getting refined soo i basically have useless scrap haunted metal
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it away from you :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think its tradable
Click to expand...

It became tradable yesterday.


----------



## AndyB

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit i have no where near getting refined soo i basically have useless scrap haunted metal
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it away from you :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think its tradable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It became tradable yesterday.
Click to expand...

Not for me it isn't!


----------



## «Jack»

It's gift wrappable, guys. That's the only way you can send it.


----------



## Sporge27

I used my two refined for the axe... sigh... better start re saving for a hat again...


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think its tradable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It became tradable yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me it isn't!
Click to expand...

What :0
I assumed that the metal became tradable because the Axe is, and before crafting the axe it gave me a warning message saying some thing along the lines of "Warning, one of the materials you are trying to craft is not tradable, so the resulting product will also not be tradable."


----------



## AndyB

Mhm, says so in my backpack (ingame and tf2items)
I wont be crafting anyway as it is.


----------



## Zangy

I want your masks give me your masks
http://www.tf2items.com/id/Bryko614


----------



## «Jack»

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I want your masks give me your masks
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Bryko614


I have Engi, Scout, Heavy, and Medic masks. What would you give for them?


----------



## -Aaron

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> I want your masks give me your masks
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Bryko614


I'll give you both my masks for Big Kill.

Nevermind. I think I'll work on getting Sackston Hale.


----------



## -Aaron

If anyone's interested, I'm in a server that's farming presents.
If you wanna join, send me a message on Steam.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Got a medic and scout mask .
Maybe we could start a trading topic to make things easier?


----------



## Sporge27

Twas a good night.  Saxton be the end of it 

So there I was with nothing but my force of nature, a can of bonk punch, and a fish.  Around the corner I see a heavy heading my way, BAM gunshot to his face, he goes down, but there is another right behind him, luckily candy was just drop, and the heavy is starting up his gun, reload and run to candy snag, BAM!, 2nd heavy down, then a soldier enter, and I duke it out until he is dead.  Was a proud moment in scout history.  

Also Sniper not watching back, sniping out person sized window, BAM he ragdolls through the air.  Such fun.


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> If anyone's interested, I'm in a server that's farming presents.
> If you wanna join, send me a message on Steam.


Right after my internet goes down, too... D:


----------



## -Aaron

The server's empty at the moment, so I'll post again if they're arranging the event, which is soon because the last one was a little bit unorganized.


----------



## Zangy

ATTENTION!!!

I'LL TEACH YOU THE SECRET OF THE GIFTS FOR ONLY ONE RECLAIMED METAL!! INCLUDES 100% SAFE MODIFICATIONS!!
ALMOST GUARANTEED GIFTS EVERY TIME! MASKS ADD UP TO LOTS OF METAL!!! GREAT DEAL!!! PM ME TODAY!!!


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

If you guys want me to start a TBT server today, I can. Just message me on Steam if ya want me to put it up


----------



## easpa

My dad bought Team Fortress 2 for me on Thursday and now it has been reduced by 50 % ?!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

(Oh, and before anybody says anything, yes, my dad bought it for me. Deal with it!)


----------



## Psychonaut

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> My dad bought Team Fortress 2 for me on Thursday and now it has been reduced by 50 % ?!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> (Oh, and before anybody says anything, yes, my dad bought it for me. Deal with it!)


not to be mean, but tf2 (and really, all the stuff on steam) usually goes on sale around holidays/events/updates..  it's common sense (if you look at the history of sales) at this point, but either way, grats on getting it in time for the event

how well does it run on your comp?


----------



## easpa

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad bought Team Fortress 2 for me on Thursday and now it has been reduced by 50 % ?!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> (Oh, and before anybody says anything, yes, my dad bought it for me. Deal with it!)
> 
> 
> 
> not to be mean, but tf2 (and really, all the stuff on steam) usually goes on sale around holidays/events/updates..  it's common sense (if you look at the history of sales) at this point, but either way, grats on getting it in time for the event
> 
> how well does it run on your comp?
Click to expand...

Quite well, but it could certainly be better. I'm really enjoying it so far, but I'm not very good. I suppose I'll get better in time.


----------



## Psychonaut

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad bought Team Fortress 2 for me on Thursday and now it has been reduced by 50 % ?!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> (Oh, and before anybody says anything, yes, my dad bought it for me. Deal with it!)
> 
> 
> 
> not to be mean, but tf2 (and really, all the stuff on steam) usually goes on sale around holidays/events/updates..  it's common sense (if you look at the history of sales) at this point, but either way, grats on getting it in time for the event
> 
> how well does it run on your comp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite well, but it could certainly be better. I'm really enjoying it so far, but I'm not very good. I suppose I'll get better in time.
Click to expand...

what are your max settings?  /do you run it on high graphics, or lower?

on the matter of if you're a good player or not, a lot of it really boils down to luck, and what class you're playing/how good your team is.

exceptions are soldiers, scouts, and demomen, sometimes.

if you want to win, you need to be able to help your team, not just play solo.  if your team needs a medic, you have to be willing to take a back seat, and "take one for the team".

that being said, if you're good enough with a class, you should be able to help out your team immensely.  it's just whether or not your team will support you.


----------



## easpa

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad bought Team Fortress 2 for me on Thursday and now it has been reduced by 50 % ?!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> (Oh, and before anybody says anything, yes, my dad bought it for me. Deal with it!)
> 
> 
> 
> not to be mean, but tf2 (and really, all the stuff on steam) usually goes on sale around holidays/events/updates..  it's common sense (if you look at the history of sales) at this point, but either way, grats on getting it in time for the event
> 
> how well does it run on your comp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite well, but it could certainly be better. I'm really enjoying it so far, but I'm not very good. I suppose I'll get better in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are your max settings?  /do you run it on high graphics, or lower?
> 
> on the matter of if you're a good player or not, a lot of it really boils down to luck, and what class you're playing/how good your team is.
> 
> exceptions are soldiers, scouts, and demomen, sometimes.
> 
> if you want to win, you need to be able to help your team, not just play solo.  if your team needs a medic, you have to be willing to take a back seat, and "take one for the team".
> 
> that being said, if you're good enough with a class, you should be able to help out your team immensely.  it's just whether or not your team will support you.
Click to expand...

I'm not exactly sure, I haven't checked.

The most kills I ever got in one round was 17. I suppose that's OK for a beginner?

Anyway, I think I should buy a gaming mouse. I hate my laptop's touchpad.


----------



## Psychonaut

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Quite well, but it could certainly be better. I'm really enjoying it so far, but I'm not very good. I suppose I'll get better in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are your max settings?  /do you run it on high graphics, or lower?
> 
> on the matter of if you're a good player or not, a lot of it really boils down to luck, and what class you're playing/how good your team is.
> 
> exceptions are soldiers, scouts, and demomen, sometimes.
> 
> if you want to win, you need to be able to help your team, not just play solo.  if your team needs a medic, you have to be willing to take a back seat, and "take one for the team".
> 
> that being said, if you're good enough with a class, you should be able to help out your team immensely.  it's just whether or not your team will support you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not exactly sure, I haven't checked.
> 
> The most kills I ever got in one round was 17. I suppose that's OK for a beginner?
> 
> Anyway, I think I should buy a gaming mouse. I hate my laptop's touchpad.
Click to expand...

worth testing out, if you like seeing stuff all smooth pretty and such 

kills don't matter so much in this game as the concept of working as a team/protecting the objectives.. if you kill 20 people and never die, but you lose the game doing so, you are neither being a team player, nor a inherently ... "good" player.

take the medic, for example.  you will rarely get more than 2 kills in a given round, but you may get a dozen or so assists, and a lot of points for healing the team.

or the engineer, who will get points for teleports, and plenty of kills with a sentry gun, though requires team support to set up his buildings, much less maintain/defend them.

soldier and kill-minded classes need support from defensive classes so that they can do their job well, without getting killed in the process of killing.  a medic does wonders.


----------



## easpa

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what are your max settings?  /do you run it on high graphics, or lower?
> 
> on the matter of if you're a good player or not, a lot of it really boils down to luck, and what class you're playing/how good your team is.
> 
> exceptions are soldiers, scouts, and demomen, sometimes.
> 
> if you want to win, you need to be able to help your team, not just play solo.  if your team needs a medic, you have to be willing to take a back seat, and "take one for the team".
> 
> that being said, if you're good enough with a class, you should be able to help out your team immensely.  it's just whether or not your team will support you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not exactly sure, I haven't checked.
> 
> The most kills I ever got in one round was 17. I suppose that's OK for a beginner?
> 
> Anyway, I think I should buy a gaming mouse. I hate my laptop's touchpad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> worth testing out, if you like seeing stuff all smooth pretty and such
> 
> kills don't matter so much in this game as the concept of working as a team/protecting the objectives.. if you kill 20 people and never die, but you lose the game doing so, you are neither being a team player, nor a inherently ... "good" player.
> 
> take the medic, for example.  you will rarely get more than 2 kills in a given round, but you may get a dozen or so assists, and a lot of points for healing the team.
> 
> or the engineer, who will get points for teleports, and plenty of kills with a sentry gun, though requires team support to set up his buildings, much less maintain/defend them.
> 
> soldier and kill-minded classes need support from defensive classes so that they can do their job well, without getting killed in the process of killing.  a medic does wonders.
Click to expand...

I see. Thanks for that. Would you mind if I added you as a friend?  I'm looking for some TBT members to play TF2 with, and you seem like a fun guy.


----------



## Entei Slider

I'll play TF2 with you Pachi. Just let me switch computers and start TF2.


----------



## Sporge27

so I have a few extra masks right now, I can trade for scrap or crates, eitether works for me 

...you could trade a hat you're really REALLY nice  

I have a scout a spy and a heavy


----------



## Entei Slider

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> so I have a few extra masks right now, I can trade for scrap or crates, eitether works for me
> 
> ...you could trade a hat you're really REALLY nice
> 
> I have a scout a spy and a heavy


Throw in 3 refined metal with that mask and you got yourself a hat! ...


----------



## Zangy

look at all that metal
http://www.tf2items.com/id/Bryko614


----------



## Entei Slider

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> look at all that metal
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Bryko614


D: .....


----------



## Sporge27

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I have a few extra masks right now, I can trade for scrap or crates, eitether works for me
> 
> ...you could trade a hat you're really REALLY nice
> 
> I have a scout a spy and a heavy
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in 3 refined metal with that mask and you got yourself a hat! ...
Click to expand...

what?  it is three refined to make a hat....

also saw you could buy the brainslug.... I couldn't resist D:


----------



## AndyB

@Bryko, that's what? 5/6 refined?


----------



## Zangy

AndyB said:
			
		

> @Bryko, that's what? 5/6 refined?


5.77


----------



## Entei Slider

Anyone looking for a puglist Protector?


----------



## AndyB

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bryko, that's what? 5/6 refined?
> 
> 
> 
> 5.77
Click to expand...

Ah okay, not bad. 

What are you thinking of crafting? Pfffthahahaha, nobody crafts anymore. For trades yes?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Just got my first non event or acheiviement related hat. Pretty stoked.


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Just got my first non event or acheiviement related hat. Pretty stoked.


care to share what it is/how you got it, with us?

hats are a marvelous, marvelous thing.


----------



## Zangy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bryko, that's what? 5/6 refined?
> 
> 
> 
> 5.77
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah okay, not bad.
> 
> What are you thinking of crafting? Pfffthahahaha, nobody crafts anymore. For trades yes?
Click to expand...

Something in the distant future that may come out and be cool

Just hit 6.11 refined metals


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bryko, that's what? 5/6 refined?
> 
> 
> 
> 5.77
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah okay, not bad.
> 
> What are you thinking of crafting? Pfffthahahaha, nobody crafts anymore. For trades yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something in the distant future that may come out and be cool
> 
> Just hit 6.11 refined metals
Click to expand...

medic polycount, you say?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first non event or acheiviement related hat. Pretty stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> care to share what it is/how you got it, with us?
> 
> hats are a marvelous, marvelous thing.
Click to expand...

The plumber's helper for the Pyro. Forgot the exact name of the thing.


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first non event or acheiviement related hat. Pretty stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> care to share what it is/how you got it, with us?
> 
> hats are a marvelous, marvelous thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The plumber's helper for the Pyro. Forgot the exact name of the thing.
Click to expand...

handyman's handle?  a fine hat indeed.  found, crafted, or traded?
bask in the glory of my abundance of hats. :3


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first non event or acheiviement related hat. Pretty stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> care to share what it is/how you got it, with us?
> 
> hats are a marvelous, marvelous thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The plumber's helper for the Pyro. Forgot the exact name of the thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> handyman's handle?  a fine hat indeed.  found, crafted, or traded?
> bask in the glory of my abundance of hats. :3
Click to expand...

Lucked out with a crate.

Nice. I'm still trying to get the Saxton Mask. Know of any gift mining servers?


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The plumber's helper for the Pyro. Forgot the exact name of the thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> handyman's handle?  a fine hat indeed.  found, crafted, or traded?
> bask in the glory of my abundance of hats. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucked out with a crate.
> 
> Nice. I'm still trying to get the Saxton Mask. Know of any gift mining servers?
Click to expand...

grats.  did you buy a key, or end up trading for one?

not necessarily, but atomic blitz playground is doing a 24/7 cp_manor thing, and they're all taking it in stride, ex: party mode is go, for the most part.

IP: 68.232.169.211:27015

they're nice folks, from what I've seen.  they're trying to enforce a "no sentries while horsemann is present" rule, which is very nice if you're after the gifts.

Psychonaut has his hale mask, already. :3


----------



## Zangy

I know a super secret server that has infinite jumps for scout and invuln


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> handyman's handle?  a fine hat indeed.  found, crafted, or traded?
> bask in the glory of my abundance of hats. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucked out with a crate.
> 
> Nice. I'm still trying to get the Saxton Mask. Know of any gift mining servers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grats.  did you buy a key, or end up trading for one?
> 
> not necessarily, but atomic blitz playground is doing a 24/7 cp_manor thing, and they're all taking it in stride, ex: party mode is go, for the most part.
> 
> IP: 68.232.169.211:27015
> 
> they're nice folks, from what I've seen.  they're trying to enforce a "no sentries while horsemann is present" rule, which is very nice if you're after the gifts.
> 
> Psychonaut has his hale mask, already. :3
Click to expand...

Bought it. I don't trade very often.

Oh, OK. Thanks. Also, do you know if the haunted scrap dissapears after the event's over?


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first non event or acheiviement related hat. Pretty stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> care to share what it is/how you got it, with us?
> 
> hats are a marvelous, marvelous thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The plumber's helper for the Pyro. Forgot the exact name of the thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> handyman's handle?  a fine hat indeed.  found, crafted, or traded?
> bask in the glory of my abundance of hats. :3
Click to expand...

 :O My brain slug feel vastly inferior to yours 

however I have no shortage of hats 
BEHOLD!

also somehow got a lot of paint... mainly white.  What hats do gold black or white look good on?  I really am willing to trade them.


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The plumber's helper for the Pyro. Forgot the exact name of the thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> handyman's handle?  a fine hat indeed.  found, crafted, or traded?
> bask in the glory of my abundance of hats. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O My brain slug feel vastly inferior to yours
> 
> however I have no shortage of hats
> BEHOLD!
> 
> also somehow got a lot of paint... mainly white.  What hats do gold black or white look good on?  I really am willing to trade them.
Click to expand...

THAT BLACK PAINT. DO WANT.
I'm planning on painting my Dapper Topper black.
http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198014190717
Anything you like?


----------



## Sporge27

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> handyman's handle?  a fine hat indeed.  found, crafted, or traded?
> bask in the glory of my abundance of hats. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O My brain slug feel vastly inferior to yours
> 
> however I have no shortage of hats
> BEHOLD!
> 
> also somehow got a lot of paint... mainly white.  What hats do gold black or white look good on?  I really am willing to trade them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT BLACK PAINT. DO WANT.
> I'm planning on painting my Dapper Topper black.
> http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198014190717
> Anything you like?
Click to expand...

hmm well I would like a hat...  but I don;t feel right trading only one paint for one, would you be willing to part with either the billycock or modest pile since they look so similar?  I'd trade the black paint, a thing of white paint, and I see you are missing a tribalmans shiv, which I would gladly throw in as well (vintage )   or any other weapon you want, that I have more than one of... assuming it is tradeable, the day I bought the new items I got a free fish, so now I have 2 and can't trade either.


----------



## «Jack»

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepbask in the glory of my abundance of hats. :3
> 
> 
> 
> :O My brain slug feel vastly inferior to yours
> 
> however I have no shortage of hats
> BEHOLD!
> 
> also somehow got a lot of paint... mainly white.  What hats do gold black or white look good on?  I really am willing to trade them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT BLACK PAINT. DO WANT.
> I'm planning on painting my Dapper Topper black.
> http://www.tf2items.com/profiles/76561198014190717
> Anything you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm well I would like a hat...  but I don;t feel right trading only one paint for one, would you be willing to part with either the billycock or modest pile since they look so similar?  I'd trade the black paint, a thing of white paint, and I see you are missing a tribalmans shiv, which I would gladly throw in as well (vintage )   or any other weapon you want, that I have more than one of... assuming it is tradeable, the day I bought the new items I got a free fish, so now I have 2 and can't trade either.
Click to expand...

D:
My... favorite hats. 
CURSE YOU, CRUEL FATE.


----------



## PaJami

Got an unusual Handyman's Handle (Pyro Plunger) with the flies effect xD Right now trying to trade it for the full Sam and Max set :O


----------



## Sporge27

Jami said:
			
		

> Got an unusual Handyman's Handle (Pyro Plunger) with the flies effect xD Right now trying to trade it for the full Sam and Max set :O


that is actually an awesome and disgusting combo 

like the painted white brainslug with ghost effects


----------



## Sporge27

hey I am trading white paint for some masks, helping my friend geta  saxton, need a soldier, a sniper, and a demo I think.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> hey I am trading white paint for some masks, helping my friend geta  saxton, need a soldier, a sniper, and a demo I think.


At first i was like "Yes! i can give my masks for paint" then i realised i dont have the ones your friends needs


----------



## -Aaron

http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
Getting an entire backpack from my friend soon.
Solly Medal + Halo, here I come.


----------



## Sporge27

-Aaron said:
			
		

> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> Getting an entire backpack from my friend soon.
> Solly Medal + Halo, here I come.


wut?

someones just giving you everything?


----------



## -Aaron

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> Getting an entire backpack from my friend soon.
> Solly Medal + Halo, here I come.
> 
> 
> 
> wut?
> 
> someones just giving you everything?
Click to expand...

Yeah, although I'd have to buy gift wrap for Ze Halo.
http://www.tf2items.com/id/iruiruiru


----------



## Sporge27

say anyone willing to trade a sniper or soldier mask for a heavy mask? I got an extra heavy.


----------



## -Aaron

I'm gonna stock up on masks. I feel like doing some Science.
Is 1 scrap or two weapons per mask a good price for them?


----------



## Sporge27

if you find either of those let me know!


----------



## -Aaron

Is anyone here interested in farming gifts?


----------



## Zangy

I farm gifts all da time


----------



## dragonflamez

I guess I play this game a lot.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/jakebro/stats/TF2

Only been playing the game for a year. Erm whatever.


----------



## Sporge27

I have not seen you around here in forever


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I have not seen you around here in forever


There's an app for that.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen you around here in forever
> 
> 
> 
> There's an app for that.
Click to expand...

An app for not seeing you?  Must be popular lol.

.... sorry, u set me up!


----------



## Zangy

TRADING A COMPLETE MASK SET FOR A SNIPER OR ENGINEER HAT!!!!!!!! WITH SOME EXCEPTIONS LIKE TROPHY BELT


----------



## «Jack»

nvm


----------



## -Aaron

Can we get a server up and running for mask farming?
I tried making my own, but it started wigging out after 1 person joined.


----------



## AndyB

Psycho isn't about for the time being, so he's not going to get the server up.. even if it could go up!
So someone else can try it.. or you just keep working.

I have the Medic, Heavy and Engineer mask if anyone wants them.


----------



## Sporge27

I got a few extra masks too... I forget which ones though.


----------



## dragonflamez

I got my Saxton a few days ago.
I dunno I can help you guys farm or whatever if you need it. I have a few extra Engys.


----------



## -Aaron

http://pc.ign.com/articles/113/1132307p1.html

Lugermorph just lost a lot in value.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















</div>


----------



## AndyB

Gimme gimme!


----------



## «Jack»

Aaron, you still want that vNoble Amassment? 
I got a vModest Pile for 1 refined during the "QUICKLY WE ALL SHOULD CRAFT NEW HATS" period, so I'm feeling better about trading it.


----------



## Zangy

Good thing I already traded my Lugermorph B)


----------



## Entei Slider

Quick Question, I bought Poker Night when it like just came buyable. Does it still count as  preo-order for me?


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Quick Question, I bought Poker Night when it like just came buyable. Does it still count as  preo-order for me?


Yes. As the game isn't out yet, it's counted as a preorder.


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Question, I bought Poker Night when it like just came buyable. Does it still count as  preo-order for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. As the game isn't out yet, it's counted as a preorder.
Click to expand...

Awesome. I'm looking forward to what ever that spy thing is. Since I honestly don't have any idea who the dude you get it from is. I hope it's an invisi-watch though 8D.


----------



## AndyB

It's a watch... what else is it going to do?
Well, apart from tell the time.


----------



## -Aaron

Will buy copies of Poker Night for stuff.
Also, anyone got spare masks to give me? ;__;
I still need Demo, Sniper, Spy, Scout and Soldier.
EDIT: Jack, can you hold on to it a little longer? I don't have much yet.


----------



## AndyB

Since the announcement of items, my Community feed has had 4 people in a row of buying Poker Night. 
Oh how it was obvious sales would sky rocket.

How lovely! I got my dealer's visor!


----------



## Sporge27

I got it :0


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ok im buying poker night for 2 reasons
1. The heavy is in it
2. TF2 items
3. Isnt it like 2 pounds?


----------



## AndyB

Item whore.


----------



## -Aaron

Reasons I'm buying Poker Night:

1.) I'm clueless on how Poker works. I have some familiarity with it, but not have a complete understanding.
2.) It's $5. I'd rather spend $5 on a game rather than go to some shady online Poker site, and I'd prefer learning in-game, rather than reading some text-based instructions online.
3.) I'm not familiar with the other characters besides Heavy.
4.) I'm a sucker for crossovers 
5.) I needed some variety in my Steam library.

So really, the TF2 items were just icing on a really delicious cake.


----------



## AndyB

Reasons I bought Poker night:

1) I enjoy poker, and much like Aaron said.. rather than some odd site that isn't trustworthy.
2) I like the Penny Arcade comics/stuff in general.
3) Sam & Max are *censored.3.0*ing awesome.
4) Lastly, and I'd like to say most importantly... I'm sure it's all linked in to the Child's Play Charity

TF2 items? Oh, that's cool. But oh dear... look at those sales shoot up because of the items.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Item whore.


Of course im a item whore, TF2 is my favrioute game soo far im willing to pay a mere 2.97 to play poker while obtainting items for my favrioute game


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course im a item whore, TF2 is my favrioute game soo far im willing to pay a mere 2.97 to play poker while obtainting items for my favrioute game
Click to expand...

Why don't you go and trade some more instead of playing with your bros eh?
God dammit, at least try to justify it.
No matter, you're already shown as to what you are.


----------



## Entei Slider

The only reason I bought Poker Night at first was for two reasons.
1.I love Poker...
and
2.Heavy 8D.
But now with the added items it makes it more worth it!

Also I have a question.
If you craft two unusual hats (no I don't have any unusuals this was just outta curiosity) do you get a different unusual, or is it impossible to use unusuals in crafting (Again I wouldn't know...)


----------



## «Jack»

I saw Heavy + Penny Arcade + Poker.
I was sorely tempted, but I didn't have any money at the time.
Then I saw this, and I had money. 
So I bought it.


----------



## Entei Slider

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I saw Heavy + Penny Arcade + Poker.
> I was sorely tempted, but I didn't have any money at the time.
> Then I saw this, and I had money.
> So I bought it.


Nice. I quite like the visor...

If it has multiplayer (like TF2) we gotta hold tournaments 8D.


----------



## PaJami

Well, it took FOREVER but I've finally gotten the Sam and Max set 8D! http://www.tf2items.com/id/cornman64


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

I'm getting Poker Night cause

1. You get a hat AND an entire game for 5 bucks. That's less than most hats in the Mann Co store.
2. Telltale games are always hilarious with top notch writing.
3. I grew up watching the Homestar Runner cartoons. It's the first fandom for anything on the internet I was ever part of, so the characters, especially Strong Bad, hold a special place in my heart.
4. It will be great seeing the characters play off eachother.

I agree with KK's above comment. Tournaments are a must.us


----------



## -Aaron

I'm still looking for masks.
Send me a message if you have a Spy, Sniper, Demo, Scout and Solly Mask.


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Also I have a question.
> If you craft two unusual hats (no I don't have any unusuals this was just outta curiosity) do you get a different unusual, or is it impossible to use unusuals in crafting (Again I wouldn't know...)


You can't craft unusuals.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im going to pre order poker night now 
Then im going get the Hustlers hallmark, The sticky Jumper and I might get a key


----------



## «Jack»

Great. I was on a gift farming server with a rotation plugin, which freezes everyone but the next on the list so only they can get the gift, but if they don't find it in 2 minutes, everyone's unfrozen. Someone who was AFKing on spec's turn came up,with my turn the one after that, and it glitched so that his turn was 3 whole rounds, but he was still AFK. So I try a bunch of server commands, like votekick and stuff like that to try and get him off, but they're all disabled. So I tried !noclip to see if I could take the gift and end his turn, but it's disabled as well. About 5 rounds later, it finally gets off his turn, and it's finally mine... and I'm permabanned for "a cheating infraction."


----------



## Entei Slider

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Great. I was on a gift farming server with a rotation plugin, which freezes everyone but the next on the list so only they can get the gift, but if they don't find it in 2 minutes, everyone's unfrozen. Someone who was AFKing on spec's turn came up,with my turn the one after that, and it glitched so that his turn was 3 whole rounds, but he was still AFK. So I try a bunch of server commands, like votekick and stuff like that to try and get him off, but they're all disabled. So I tried !noclip to see if I could take the gift and end his turn, but it's disabled as well. About 5 rounds later, it finally gets off his turn, and it's finally mine... and I'm permabanned for "a cheating infraction."


Gift farming server? Huh, never thought anyone would do that. Do you happen to have the IP so I may try it?


----------



## «Jack»

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great. I was on a gift farming server with a rotation plugin, which freezes everyone but the next on the list so only they can get the gift, but if they don't find it in 2 minutes, everyone's unfrozen. Someone who was AFKing on spec's turn came up,with my turn the one after that, and it glitched so that his turn was 3 whole rounds, but he was still AFK. So I try a bunch of server commands, like votekick and stuff like that to try and get him off, but they're all disabled. So I tried !noclip to see if I could take the gift and end his turn, but it's disabled as well. About 5 rounds later, it finally gets off his turn, and it's finally mine... and I'm permabanned for "a cheating infraction."
> 
> 
> 
> Gift farming server? Huh, never thought anyone would do that. Do you happen to have the IP so I may try it?
Click to expand...

194.169.211.127:27040
It's a nice idea, except for the part with glitches and random bans.


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone have an Engi mask?
I can trade a scrap or solly/demo/heavy/pyro mask.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

This coming Tuesday November 9th, 2010 the TF2 item system will be down for maintenance starting at 1pm PST and ending at approximately 2:30PST. We are significantly increasing the amount of database horsepower behind TF2 to accommodate all the recent additions to the system. During this maintenance the following TF2 features will be unavailable:



Backpacks 
Crafting 
Trading 
The MannCo store 
Loadouts


----------



## Entei Slider

Animefan said:
			
		

> This coming Tuesday November 9th, 2010 the TF2 item system will be down for maintenance starting at 1pm PST and ending at approximately 2:30PST. We are significantly increasing the amount of database horsepower behind TF2 to accommodate all the recent additions to the system. During this maintenance the following TF2 features will be unavailable:
> 
> 
> 
> Backpacks
> Crafting
> Trading
> The MannCo store
> Loadouts


Well, I'm glad I got a distraction game!
Edit:1pm to 2 PM? pshh nevermind.
Do you know what they are working on?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

I'd be willing to trade someone something in exchange for a Demo, Heavy, or Sniper mask if they got one


----------



## -Aaron

It'd be cool if they used Poker Night as a medium for gambling your items on TF2.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I traded my vintage beanie for a regular brigade helm
Was that a good trade?


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> I traded my vintage beanie for a regular brigade helm
> Was that a good trade?


Nope.
By default, the Vintage item is rarer because of it's finite amount.


----------



## PaJami

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming Tuesday November 9th, 2010 the TF2 item system will be down for maintenance starting at 1pm PST and ending at approximately 2:30PST. We are significantly increasing the amount of database horsepower behind TF2 to accommodate all the recent additions to the system. During this maintenance the following TF2 features will be unavailable:
> 
> 
> 
> Backpacks
> Crafting
> Trading
> The MannCo store
> Loadouts
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad I got a distraction game!
> Edit:1pm to 2 PM? pshh nevermind.
> Do you know what they are working on?
Click to expand...

Hopefully they're fixing that graphics issue xD


----------



## AndyB

-Aaron said:
			
		

> It'd be cool if they used Poker Night as a medium for gambling your items on TF2.


That better have multiplayer


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be cool if they used Poker Night as a medium for gambling your items on TF2.
> 
> 
> 
> That better have multiplayer
Click to expand...

If it doesnt have multiplayer, I'm getting the items then throwing it into the back of the closet so to speak.


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be cool if they used Poker Night as a medium for gambling your items on TF2.
> 
> 
> 
> That better have multiplayer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesnt have multiplayer, I'm getting the items then throwing it into the back of the closet so to speak.
Click to expand...

I'm going to play it regardless.


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone have a Dead Ringer they'd trade?
Every offer I've gotten's been ridiculous, like 2 vintage weapons or 2 scrap for it.


----------



## Gnome

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone have a Dead Ringer they'd trade?
> Every offer I've gotten's been ridiculous, like 2 vintage weapons or 2 scrap for it.


2 reclaimed for it

I've only got a vintage one.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

While TF2 items was gone my back pack said it contained over 100 items, double the amount i actually have... god i wish my back pack was doubled


----------



## «Jack»

B-B-BUMP
I *censored.3.0*ing love the YER. Once you get behind the enemy on the cart, everyone's dead.


----------



## Ren Partycat

I gave up many of my hats for keys. Hats aren't important anyways, I find em all the time.


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone have a Napper's?
I traded mine away for a vFedora, and now I miss it.


----------



## Ren Partycat

Nappers is dirt cheap. All unboxed items get cheaper after a while.

Edit: Mostly the unboxed hats and Action items. Weapons always go for 1-1, and Polycounts go for 2 weapons or a scrap.


----------



## «Jack»

Ren Partycat said:
			
		

> Nappers is dirt cheap. All unboxed items get cheaper after a while.
> 
> Edit: Mostly the unboxed hats and Action items. Weapons always go for 1-1, and Polycounts go for 2 weapons or a scrap.


I realize that, I just can't find anyone who wants to trade one for some reason.


----------



## -Aaron

Because it pays to hang on to them, despite everyone saying they're *censored.2.0*. It's hard to come by a Series 1 crate now, and Valve has effectively made Nappers and Guadalajara one of the rarer crate hats. I miss mine too, but I wouldn't have Bill's without that little guy.

EDIT: http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
Feel free to trade on the spares and the non-promotional items.


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Because it pays to hang on to them, despite everyone saying they're *censored.2.0*. It's hard to come by a Series 1 crate now, and Valve has effectively made Nappers and Guadalajara one of the rarer crate hats. I miss mine too, but I wouldn't have Bill's without that little guy.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> Feel free to trade on the spares and the non-promotional items.


That actually makes sense.
Although I just found a guy who wants just a refined for it.
Too bad I only have 1 reclaimed + 2 scrap. ;_;


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it pays to hang on to them, despite everyone saying they're *censored.2.0*. It's hard to come by a Series 1 crate now, and Valve has effectively made Nappers and Guadalajara one of the rarer crate hats. I miss mine too, but I wouldn't have Bill's without that little guy.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> Feel free to trade on the spares and the non-promotional items.
> 
> 
> 
> That actually makes sense.
> Although I just found a guy who wants just a refined for it.
> Too bad I only have 1 reclaimed + 2 scrap. ;_;
Click to expand...

Also, dem Vintage Hatless. They're probably the rarest ones out there, since everyone just goes "LOL HATLESS, TIME TO MIX IT WITH ANOTHER HAT FOR A NEW ONE"


----------



## Entei Slider

My hatless actually helped me alot.Crafted a camera beards one august (its morning so that might not be spelled correctly) morning. "Meh" I said and crafted it with my ye old. I got a hatless engie. "FUUUUUU-"
But when they announced trading I made a deal to trade my hatless engie for a modest pile. Traded that modest Pile for my brainslug 8D.

Edit::O Check the TF2 wiki, new badge for pre-oredering portal I bet.


----------



## AndyB

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/zk3O6MhjC3c'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/zk3O6MhjC3c' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Entei Slider

Well THIS is nice T_T "SteamStartup() failed:SteamStartup(0xf,0x0018E584) failed with error 1: failed to take master pipe connection lock" any solutions?


----------



## Hiro

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Well THIS is nice T_T "SteamStartup() failed:SteamStartup(0xf,0x0018E584) failed with error 1: failed to take master pipe connection lock" any solutions?


I got that ALOT when i was playing TF2. Just restart Steam.  It's caused by closing it from the task manager methinks.


----------



## Peso

Hey I have all nine class Halloween masks for trade.If anyone hasn't gotten the sackston hale acheivement and has a rubber glove,1 refined metal,or a carouser's capotain just PM me so we can trade.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko




----------



## Psychonaut

I LEAVE YOU GUYS ALONE FOR ONE MONTH AND YOU COMPLETELY LOSE INTEREST IN POSTING ABOUT YOUR WEALTHY ABUNDANCE OF HATS, AND STORIES ABOUT OBTAINING SAID HATS?

how could you, tbt?  how could you?

I return to talk of "Poker" and "Nights" at an "Inventory".  I writh in disgust, as my once-proud tradition of being a man of demolition has been sullied by that of strong evil, and my cherished brother in arms loses his first love to greedy welps who grasp for any new design they set their eyes upon.

for shame!  for once, there was a time in which a demolitions man needed not but an eye patch and his skull cap to adorn his head, not stutter shades and badges!

I must rest now, for my breath has become bated with the stench of hatred, and my lips quivering in anger, in a failed attempt to convey my emotions.


also, sup /tbt/?


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone want to swap some nonv weapons with me so I can craft these suckers?


----------



## Zangy

Who wants a disgusting looking Whoopee Cap or Trophy Belt for a price


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I LEAVE YOU GUYS ALONE FOR ONE MONTH AND YOU COMPLETELY LOSE INTEREST IN POSTING ABOUT YOUR WEALTHY ABUNDANCE OF HATS, AND STORIES ABOUT OBTAINING SAID HATS?
> 
> how could you, tbt?  how could you?
> 
> I return to talk of "Poker" and "Nights" at an "Inventory".  I writh in disgust, as my once-proud tradition of being a man of demolition has been sullied by that of strong evil, and my cherished brother in arms loses his first love to greedy welps who grasp for any new design they set their eyes upon.
> 
> for shame!  for once, there was a time in which a demolitions man needed not but an eye patch and his skull cap to adorn his head, not stutter shades and badges!
> 
> I must rest now, for my breath has become bated with the stench of hatred, and my lips quivering in anger, in a failed attempt to convey my emotions.
> 
> 
> also, sup /tbt/?


You want me to talk about hats? OK!
I have a hat for every class but spy
My scout has the bonk helm
My soldiers has the tyrants helm
My pyro has the brigade helm
My demoman is wearing the hallmark purple
My heavy has a purple toque
My engineer has a black ten gallon
My medic has the pricklehauble and the medic mask
My sniper has a yellow belt
My spy has a camrea beard and modest pile of hat!

Im looking for ear buds and paint

Nuff said


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Who wants a disgusting looking Whoopee Cap or Trophy Belt for a price


how bout some paint?

I have purple and white.  only offering one per hat.  interested?


----------



## «Jack»

I'm currently working on getting a vintage weapons set. I've started with scout, and gotten the monster that is the Vintage Crit a Cola out of the way.


----------



## Zangy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants a disgusting looking Whoopee Cap or Trophy Belt for a price
> 
> 
> 
> how bout some paint?
> 
> I have purple and white.  only offering one per hat.  interested?
Click to expand...

No offense but THAT IS THE WORST TRADE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants a disgusting looking Whoopee Cap or Trophy Belt for a price
> 
> 
> 
> how bout some paint?
> 
> I have purple and white.  only offering one per hat.  interested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense but THAT IS THE WORST TRADE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

congratulations

you interested?


----------



## Zangy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants a disgusting looking Whoopee Cap or Trophy Belt for a price
> 
> 
> 
> how bout some paint?
> 
> I have purple and white.  only offering one per hat.  interested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense but THAT IS THE WORST TRADE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congratulations
> 
> you interested?
Click to expand...

No I'm gonna trade them for 7 refined each instead


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but THAT IS THE WORST TRADE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congratulations
> 
> you interested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm gonna trade them for 7 refined each instead
Click to expand...

grats

in other news, OH GOD PORTAL PINS

also, old, but..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRkC4vDxR1c


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

I'm  having some problems with TF2 right now. The game will randomly crash and pop up a "The Instruction at 0x referenced memory at 0x The memory could not be read" message. if this has happened to anyone before, PLEASE give me a solution.


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> I'm  having some problems with TF2 right now. The game will randomly crash and pop up a "The Instruction at 0x referenced memory at 0x The memory could not be read" message. if this has happened to anyone before, PLEASE give me a solution.


hasn't ever happened to me, before.

have you gone through the basic troubleshooting stuff, verified the cache integrity and what have you?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm  having some problems with TF2 right now. The game will randomly crash and pop up a "The Instruction at 0x referenced memory at 0x The memory could not be read" message. if this has happened to anyone before, PLEASE give me a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> hasn't ever happened to me, before.
> 
> have you gone through the basic troubleshooting stuff, verified the cache integrity and what have you?
Click to expand...

Indeed I have. Did everything in my power that's listed on the steam troubleshooting page. Seems I'm having problems with all my source games. Crashes in TF2, and can't connect to an servers in L4D.


----------



## «Jack»

What's the standard level for the KGB?
Some guy traded me a Vintage pair and they're level 90.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> What's the standard level for the KGB?
> Some guy traded me a Vintage pair and they're level 90.


mine are level 7

lolwut


& @ squirrel,  oh god source engine.   i have no clue.  sorry to hear, though.

i think how they work is downloading only necessary files, ex: not downloading the source engine 2/3 times, just once and sharing that with the other games.

maybe you need to delete all of them, then reinstall one and check if it's running properly?  not sure about that, it would really suck if it ate up all that bandwidth and just didn't work, still.  but an option, if you're desperate to get them to work i guess.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the standard level for the KGB?
> Some guy traded me a Vintage pair and they're level 90.
> 
> 
> 
> mine are level 7
> 
> lolwut
> 
> 
> & @ squirrel,  oh god source engine.   i have no clue.  sorry to hear, though.
> 
> i think how they work is downloading only necessary files, ex: not downloading the source engine 2/3 times, just once and sharing that with the other games.
> 
> maybe you need to delete all of them, then reinstall one and check if it's running properly?  not sure about that, it would really suck if it ate up all that bandwidth and just didn't work, still.  but an option, if you're desperate to get them to work i guess.
Click to expand...

.... I'll get to it when I'm not catching up on the estimated dozen and a half of games I need to play.


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the standard level for the KGB?
> Some guy traded me a Vintage pair and they're level 90.
> 
> 
> 
> mine are level 7
> 
> lolwut
> 
> 
> & @ squirrel,  oh god source engine.   i have no clue.  sorry to hear, though.
> 
> i think how they work is downloading only necessary files, ex: not downloading the source engine 2/3 times, just once and sharing that with the other games.
> 
> maybe you need to delete all of them, then reinstall one and check if it's running properly?  not sure about that, it would really suck if it ate up all that bandwidth and just didn't work, still.  but an option, if you're desperate to get them to work i guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... I'll get to it when I'm not catching up on the estimated dozen and a half of games I need to play.
Click to expand...

sounds like a plan


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone have any Cloak and Daggers for trade?
I'm looking to get 75 of them and craft them into a pure C&D spy hat.


----------



## Zangy

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone have any Cloak and Daggers for trade?
> I'm looking to get 75 of them and craft them into a pure C&D spy hat.


well what's the point of that


----------



## «Jack»

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any Cloak and Daggers for trade?
> I'm looking to get 75 of them and craft them into a pure C&D spy hat.
> 
> 
> 
> well what's the point of that
Click to expand...

Personal achievement.


----------



## Zangy

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any Cloak and Daggers for trade?
> I'm looking to get 75 of them and craft them into a pure C&D spy hat.
> 
> 
> 
> well what's the point of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal achievement.
Click to expand...

That's just about the dumbest thing I ever heard since Psychonaut's terrible trade the other day


----------



## Psychonaut

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any Cloak and Daggers for trade?
> I'm looking to get 75 of them and craft them into a pure C&D spy hat.
> 
> 
> 
> well what's the point of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal achievement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just about the dumbest thing I ever heard since Psychonaut's terrible trade the other day
Click to expand...

OH GOD THAT MEANS YOU DIDN'T WANT TO TRADE?


----------



## OmegaMan

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Personal achievement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just about the dumbest thing I ever heard since Psychonaut's terrible trade the other day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH GOD THAT MEANS YOU DIDN'T WANT TO TRADE?
Click to expand...

-Sigh-


----------



## Zangy

Stay out of this OmegaMoron


----------



## Psychonaut

bump because bump

bummer they didn't offer a bandage hat or something for meat boy purchases.

oh well.


----------



## Entei Slider

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> bump because bump
> 
> bummer they didn't offer a bandage hat or something for meat boy purchases.
> 
> oh well.


Hahahah, have the heavy with like cuts and bandages on his face. That would've been awesome... Or even better the soldier/demoman!


----------



## Entei Slider

Sorry for double post but, TF2 BETA!


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post but, TF2 BETA!


SWEET MOTHER OF GOD

I AM PLEASED.

KRITZKAST DELIVERS.


----------



## Entei Slider

So vintage compainion cubes came from PAX.....hopefully regular ones will come from portal 2 pre-order...


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> So vintage compainion cubes came from PAX.....hopefully regular ones will come from portal 2 pre-order...


how else would they be obtainable?


----------



## Entei Slider

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So vintage compainion cubes came from PAX.....hopefully regular ones will come from portal 2 pre-order...
> 
> 
> 
> how else would they be obtainable?
Click to expand...

Being mean and ONLY being obtanable at PAX...


----------



## Sporge27

Wait... who got that at pax!@  I was at pax 

I even waited in line for the portal 2 ... well I didn't even get to demo it I got to watch some guy demo it with one of the people working the booth


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Whats this all about a beta?
Im installing it now but my question is whats the diffrence betwee the beta and the real game?


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> Whats this all about a beta?
> Im installing it now but my question is whats the diffrence betwee the beta and the real game?


http://teamfortress.com/post.php?id=4721&p=


----------



## AndyB

Installing, will play some other time.


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Whats this all about a beta?
> Im installing it now but my question is whats the diffrence betwee the beta and the real game?


basically, it's an easier/faster way to mass produce updates.

instead of having their in-team group playtest the game and tweak the gameplay, they're asking the community to test ideas that they have for gameplay so that they can implement the best ideas into the actual game.

just think of it as tf2 under heavy dev control.  what sticks, goes into the real game.  what sucks, doesn't.


----------



## «Jack»

My quest for a hat crafted purely from spy watches is chugging along with a current total of 9 watches. If anyone wants to trade<small><small><small><small><small>/donate</small></small></small></small></small> theirs, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Jack- said:
			
		

> My quest for a hat crafted purely from spy watches is chugging along with a current total of 9 watches. If anyone wants to trade<small><small><small><small><small>/donate</small></small></small></small></small> theirs, it would be greatly appreciated.


Will it be a class specific spy hat?


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> My quest for a hat crafted purely from spy watches is chugging along with a current total of 9 watches. If anyone wants to trade<small><small><small><small><small>/donate</small></small></small></small></small> theirs, it would be greatly appreciated.


I'll help out. I'll send some your way if you get any. You take Dead Ringers right?


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My quest for a hat crafted purely from spy watches is chugging along with a current total of 9 watches. If anyone wants to trade<small><small><small><small><small>/donate</small></small></small></small></small> theirs, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll help out. I'll send some your way if you get any. You take Dead Ringers right?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I do.
And animefan, it's going to be class specific, hence 75 of them.


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone know if there's some sort of limit on how many accounts you can have online at the same time on the same network?
My brother's trying to trade me some of his watches, but we can't get it to work.


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there's some sort of limit on how many accounts you can have online at the same time on the same network?
> My brother's trying to trade me some of his watches, but we can't get it to work.


I do believe it's one per PC.

Also, Steam Treasure Hunts for TF2 Hats :|


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there's some sort of limit on how many accounts you can have online at the same time on the same network?
> My brother's trying to trade me some of his watches, but we can't get it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe it's one per PC.
> 
> Also, Steam Treasure Hunts for TF2 Hats :|
Click to expand...

:l

Well then.

CURSE YOU STEAM FOR MY INABILITY TO FIGURE THIS OUT.


----------



## Psychonaut

BUY 21 GAMES, GET VIRTUAL HEADWEAR FREE XD


----------



## «Jack»

XD ITS A HAT FOR ONLY $30


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> XD ITS A HAT FOR ONLY $30


NOPE

probably gonna be more like $200 by the time it's all said and done.
:<


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD ITS A HAT FOR ONLY $30
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE
> 
> probably gonna be more like $200 by the time it's all said and done.
> :<
Click to expand...

:<
Also, the Randomizer mod is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Beta ? Actual Version
=
<
>
???


----------



## Entei Slider

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Beta ? Actual Version
> =
> <
> >
> ???


ehhhhh kinda >< beta has less annoying people, plus you get some stuff you may have traded away along time ago but actual version has more mods, servers, etc...


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Beta ? Actual Version
> =
> <
> >
> ???


The beta is there for Valve to get more updates out there.
It's a means for them to test new things, without breaking the real game. Tweaks and such.
What works and is good will be put in the game. If not.. nope!


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beta ? Actual Version
> =
> <
> >
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> The beta is there for Valve to get more updates out there.
> It's a means for them to test new things, without breaking the real game. Tweaks and such.
> What works and is good will be put in the game. If not.. nope!
Click to expand...

And you an only get it if you have TF2.


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beta ? Actual Version
> =
> <
> >
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> The beta is there for Valve to get more updates out there.
> It's a means for them to test new things, without breaking the real game. Tweaks and such.
> What works and is good will be put in the game. If not.. nope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you an only get it if you have TF2.
Click to expand...

Yep. Bingo.


----------



## -Aaron




----------



## Sporge27

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there's some sort of limit on how many accounts you can have online at the same time on the same network?
> My brother's trying to trade me some of his watches, but we can't get it to work.


My roommate and I ran into trouble when trying to be on the same server, there was some setting for steam....


also hate to say it but I think I am going to try and get all the treasure hunt stuff.... I get games out of it too....  to add to the large number of games I need to play...

I did get that RUSE game, I lol whenever they use the word ruse.  "Oh they just said the title!"   I believe there was a Family Guy thing for that only in movies


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beta ? Actual Version
> =
> <
> >
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> The beta is there for Valve to get more updates out there.
> It's a means for them to test new things, without breaking the real game. Tweaks and such.
> What works and is good will be put in the game. If not.. nope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you an only get it if you have TF2.
Click to expand...

you make it sound like they're conning you into playing the beta.. :/

you buy the game, the beta is just extra.  just more consistent updates, more of a fresh start for those who have been playing tf2 for a while.  all achievements being unlocked and such.

i dunno.  beta's not really all it's cracked up to be, *yet*

@sporge, god speed, brave sir.


----------



## Sporge27

indeed.  A hat of significant wealth will certainly show how much better I am than a presumptuous poor Irish man.  ...... now I feel like a jerk....


----------



## Entei Slider

o_o.... well, the wiki got hacked...


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> o_o.... well, the wiki got hacked...


http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Main_Page

Did it? I don't see anything different.


----------



## easpa

AndyB said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o.... well, the wiki got hacked...
> 
> 
> 
> http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> Did it? I don't see anything different.
Click to expand...

http://tf2wiki.net/wiki/Scout

Whoa.


----------



## AndyB

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o.... well, the wiki got hacked...
> 
> 
> 
> http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> Did it? I don't see anything different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://tf2wiki.net/wiki/Scout
> 
> Whoa.
Click to expand...

That's the old wiki. The unofficial wiki.


----------



## Sporge27

yeah.... the other one is better.


----------



## Entei Slider

Hm, I'd been using the old one and I didn't even know it...


----------



## AndyB

They posted about it on the blog, I've linked it plenty of times.

Also, in other news...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oVqwrhbu70
God bless you Tripwire


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> They posted about it on the blog, I've ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oVqwrhbu70[/url]
> God bless you Tripwire


I had been meaning to buy Killing Floor, this just gave me the extra boost to buy it.


----------



## «Jack»

Any spy watches, anyone?
I've got a few more weapons to swap.


----------



## AndyB

I know we've all done some trades, that were probably a bit off, a bit unfair.
However: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Why can't I do trades like that?!


Oh... and this was staged. :3</div>


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> I know we've all done some trades, that were probably a bit off, a bit unfair.
> However: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I do trades like that?!
> 
> 
> Oh... and this was staged. :3</div>


lol @ your comment

that's basically every hat i own, being thrown at an eyelander re-skin D:


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we've all done some trades, that were probably a bit off, a bit unfair.
> However: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I do trades like that?!
> 
> 
> Oh... and this was staged. :3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ your comment
> 
> that's basically every hat i own, being thrown at an eyelander re-skin D:
Click to expand...

Yeah, the whole thing was to point out how stupid can be when it comes to trades.
This is what I come to expect from TF2 lately.

Sure, one man's trash... but keep to some limit.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we've all done some trades, that were probably a bit off, a bit unfair.
> However: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I do trades like that?!
> 
> 
> Oh... and this was staged. :3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ your comment
> 
> that's basically every hat i own, being thrown at an eyelander re-skin D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the whole thing was to point out how stupid can be when it comes to trades.
> This is what I come to expect from TF2 lately.
> 
> Sure, one man's trash... but keep to some limit.
Click to expand...

even if he valued it highly.. that's too much.

for even one of those hats, if he had the haunted metal, he could have gotten 2/3 refined in a trade and crafted it himself..

but eh.  i guess it is too srs bzns.

but god damn that is such a ripoff.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Is the headless horsemans axe tradable?


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> Is the headless horsemans axe tradable?


Clearly it is.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the headless horsemans axe tradable?
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly it is.
Click to expand...

Well mine says not tradable soo it isnt very clear


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the headless horsemans axe tradable?
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well mine says not tradable soo it isnt very clear
Click to expand...

Yeah, but this was no doubt done before alot of the patches involving trading/crafting items.
Or rather it was crafted before.

Edit: Bingo, got the info from the wiki. 





> In the period between the October 29, 2010 Patch and the November 19, 2010 Patch all Horseless Headless Horsemann's Headtakers were initially untradable when crafted from an untradable Haunted Metal Scrap. However, most if not all Headtakers are currently tradable.


 http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Horseless_Headless_Horsemann's_Headtaker

You're just unlucky I suppose.


----------



## «Jack»

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the headless horsemans axe tradable?
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well mine says not tradable soo it isnt very clear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but this was no doubt done before alot of the patches involving trading/crafting items.
> Or rather it was crafted before.
> 
> Edit: Bingo, got the info from the wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the period between the October 29, 2010 Patch and the November 19, 2010 Patch all Horseless Headless Horsemann's Headtakers were initially untradable when crafted from an untradable Haunted Metal Scrap. However, most if not all Headtakers are currently tradable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Horseless_Headless_Horsemann's_Headtaker
> 
> You're just unlucky I suppose.
Click to expand...

Although it has been pretty irregular, what with the whole "My Halloween hat isn't tradable, what is this?" fiasco.

Also, current watch count: 25/75
One third of the way there!


----------



## «Jack»

New paints and crates released (including a holiday crate!)
At the bottom.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> New paints and crates released (including a holiday crate!)
> At the bottom.


Psychonaut already has a festive crate

:J


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New paints and crates released (including a holiday crate!)
> At the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut already has a festive crate
> 
> :J
Click to expand...

-Jack-  seems to have hit his crate cap.
;<


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I have a stout shako from a craft, anyone got a spy hat to trade for it prefably not the back bitters billycock because i have the modest.

Also ill trade for a xmas crate


----------



## «Jack»

So who here needs someone to gift a game to? :3


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

-Jack- said:
			
		

> So who here needs someone to gift a game to? :3


Thank God I already gave my girlfriend L4D2 >_>


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> So who here needs someone to gift a game to? :3


Gift me iTunes support for Beat Hazard :333
/beggar


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone in here want a $10 iTunes gift card for some TF2 stuff/ Steam games?
/stop giving me the damn things, relatives.


----------



## easpa

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone in here want a $10 iTunes gift card for some TF2 stuff/ Steam games?
> /stop giving me the damn things, relatives.


Would you mind giving me something? You don't know me, though, so...


----------



## «Jack»

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in here want a $10 iTunes gift card for some TF2 stuff/ Steam games?
> /stop giving me the damn things, relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind giving me something? You don't know me, though, so...
Click to expand...

I can't exactly give out part of a gift card.
O wait, were you under the impression that I was giving the stuff, not the card?


----------



## easpa

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in here want a $10 iTunes gift card for some TF2 stuff/ Steam games?
> /stop giving me the damn things, relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind giving me something? You don't know me, though, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't exactly give out part of a gift card.
> O wait, were you under the impression that I was giving the stuff, not the card?
Click to expand...

Err, I don't really know what I thought. I just saw free stuff and, well, yeah...  Never mind, then. XD


----------



## «Jack»

I've got a full Pile of Hats set if anyone's interested - Vintage Modest Pile, Vintage Noble Amassment, and Vintage Towering Pillar.
Really looking for buds.


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I've got a full Pile of Hats set if anyone's interested - Vintage Modest Pile, Vintage Noble Amassment, and Vintage Towering Pillar.
> Really looking for buds.


I might take you up on that. I creeped the hell out of your backpack, and I was wondering if you'd trade your 9 mask set with the three hats for Buds


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a full Pile of Hats set if anyone's interested - Vintage Modest Pile, Vintage Noble Amassment, and Vintage Towering Pillar.
> Really looking for buds.
> 
> 
> 
> I might take you up on that. I creeped the hell out of your backpack, and I was wondering if you'd trade your 9 mask set with the three hats for Buds
Click to expand...

Possibly, since, I was going to replace some of those with class tokens anyways. If we do trade, would you mind just pitching in a weapon or 2 to help me get a start?


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a full Pile of Hats set if anyone's interested - Vintage Modest Pile, Vintage Noble Amassment, and Vintage Towering Pillar.
> Really looking for buds.
> 
> 
> 
> I might take you up on that. I creeped the hell out of your backpack, and I was wondering if you'd trade your 9 mask set with the three hats for Buds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly, since, I was going to replace some of those with class tokens anyways. If we do trade, would you mind just pitching in a weapon or 2 to help me get a start?
Click to expand...

Alright. I'll give you 2 weapons and 3 crates. I don't need them anyway.


----------



## «Jack»

-Aaron said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a full Pile of Hats set if anyone's interested - Vintage Modest Pile, Vintage Noble Amassment, and Vintage Towering Pillar.
> Really looking for buds.
> 
> 
> 
> I might take you up on that. I creeped the hell out of your backpack, and I was wondering if you'd trade your 9 mask set with the three hats for Buds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly, since, I was going to replace some of those with class tokens anyways. If we do trade, would you mind just pitching in a weapon or 2 to help me get a start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright. I'll give you 2 weapons and 3 crates. I don't need them anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## «Jack»

-Jack- said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly, since, I was going to replace some of those with class tokens anyways. If we do trade, would you mind just pitching in a weapon or 2 to help me get a start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright. I'll give you 2 weapons and 3 crates. I don't need them anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just send me a message on steam whenever you're ready.


----------



## «Jack»

UUUUUUUUUUUPDATE
Added Medieval Mode, a game mode where players are restricted to using olde weapons.
'Your Eternal Reward' changes:
Spies can now change their disguise weapon via 'lastdiguise' while using 'Your Eternal Reward'
Already-disguised 'Your Eternal Reward' Spies are no longer forced to switch to displaying the melee weapon when they make a kill
Spies no longer play speech lines when making a kill with 'Your Eternal Reward'
Sentries no longer track 'Your Eternal Reward' Spies after they backstab someone
'Natascha' changes:
Spin-up time increased.
Slowdown-on-hit effect is reduced over distance.
Added 'The Medi-eval Medic', 'The Hibernating Bear', and 'The Expert's Ordnance' item sets.
Added new weapons: 'The Claidheamohmor', 'The Back Scratcher', 'The Boston Basher', 'The Fists of Steel', 'The Amputator', 'The Crusader's Crossbow', 'The Ullapool Caber', 'The Loch-n-Load', 'The Buffalo Steak Sandvich', 'The Brass Beast', 'The Warrior's Spirit', 'The Candy Cane', and 'The Jag'.
Added 20 new hats.
Added a prototype item testing map, and associated functionality, for contributors to test their work. Further details in an upcoming blog post.
Spies can now see TargetID's of players and objects regardless of their own disguise status.
Fixed some speech lines continuing after the speaker changes class
The Spy 'Sap Auteur' achievement now increments in cases where the Spy was the assister in the building destruction.
Fixed the arrow burning effect getting stuck on if you changed class in a respawn room with your arrow lit.
Fixed a Flamethrower bug that allowed players to rapidly fake the Pyro's airblast effect.
Throwing the Jarate or Milk now returns you to your previous weapon, instead of your Primary.
Added leaderboard to track duel wins.
Added ability for players to donate money directly to the creators of their favorite community maps.
Increased backpack size by 100 slots.


http://www.teamfortress.com/australianchristmas/


----------



## AndyB

I want that medic stuff.


----------



## «Jack»

Valve's officially become a bunch of greedy bastards.
Guess how you get more backpack space?
Pay for it.
Guess how you open those Winter Crates?
Pay for keys.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Valve's officially become a bunch of greedy bastards.
> Guess how you get more backpack space?
> Pay for it.
> Guess how you open those Winter Crates?
> Pay for keys.


I laughed so hard at the keys. Good thing I have no festive crates!


... *looks over at the 9 regular crates waiting* *censored.3.0* you Crates.


----------



## «Jack»

You know what?
Screw Valve's Christmas.
I'm making my own Christmas with the refined from my buds.
A crossbow for Andy, refineds for Psycho and Jami, a minigun for Aaron, why not?

And guess what, guys?
None, I repeat, none of the new hats besides the medieval set hats can be found or crafted!


----------



## Psychonaut

i really, really wish valve had done what i had thought they would do with the festive crates.

which i bet andy on.  >.>

my idea was that you would trade them, and they would magically open through the power of giving.

instead, LOL DIFFERENT KEY


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> i really, really wish valve had done what i had thought they would do with the festive crates.
> 
> which i bet andy on.  >.>
> 
> my idea was that you would trade them, and they would magically open through the power of giving.
> 
> instead, LOL DIFFERENT KEY


That's actually a much better idea. And seems less selfish :/


----------



## «Jack»

I just realized fully what a half assed update this was.
See all those new weapons and hats?
How many of them have new taunts?
None.
New kill icons?
None.

GRAWR VALVE STOP MAKING ME SO ANGRY


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> i really, really wish valve had done what i had thought they would do with the festive crates.
> 
> which i bet andy on.  >.>
> 
> my idea was that you would trade them, and they would magically open through the power of giving.
> 
> instead, LOL DIFFERENT KEY


Pay up bub!

So, I'm informed by Aaron that there is someone that wants the new Medic crossbow, and is will to trade a Stout Shako. I get on the server, but he soon leaves. I didn't trade him.

Anyway, I leave the server and go back to what I was doing. Aaron then tells me he's back! I trade Aaron my stuff to save me the wait of getting back in the server.
I'm waiting.. and waiting.
Aaron trades me back.
Apparently, it was really close. So they traded and got the Shako.. however, right afterwards... the dude gets the crossbow in a drop. I lol'd man, I *censored.3.0*ing lol'd.

Oh well, free hat for me. Thanks for doing the trade Aaron. Thanks Jack for the crossbow in the first place! <3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I bought the polycount + christmas set bundle

The only good thing is the medic pack


----------



## Sporge27

I did get a kick out of Australian Christmas though 

I need to get a reindeer skull and a board with a  nail and go around demanding presents.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Once the new forum is up who will remake the topic since Fabio hasnt really been active....


----------



## Sporge27

Animefan said:
			
		

> Once the new forum is up who will remake the topic since Fabio hasnt really been active....


Tis irrelevant.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the new forum is up who will remake the topic since Fabio hasnt really been active....
> 
> 
> 
> Tis irrelevant.
Click to expand...

Why


----------



## Gnome

Animefan said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the new forum is up who will remake the topic since Fabio hasnt really been active....
> 
> 
> 
> Tis irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why
Click to expand...

Data is being transferred.


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the new forum is up who will remake the topic since Fabio hasnt really been active....
> 
> 
> 
> Tis irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Data is being transferred.
Click to expand...

and if it wasn't, it wouldn't be hard to, y'know, start a new one and copy + paste what's necessary.
not that any of the info aside from the backpack links is of any use, now.

honestly, i think TF2 died for me last night.  it isn't the same.
i'm still going to play it to hell, but damn.  i just can't get behind it as much because of this single, irresponsible, black-hearted money-grabbing update.  i agree with jack so hard.

i really wish valve would stop with this crate = buy key bull*censored.2.0*.  they got more than enough to fund everything TF2-related for a while with the current crates and shop sales i'm sure, why not take their time and make well-thought updates again, instead of pumping out event-related items for sale?

oh well.  not like it matters.

and i guess you can always hide behind "it goes to the community item makers", but i don't really care.  those festive crates could have been opened a hundred different, unique, TRULY festive ways.  instead, pixelate some holly on it, and call it christmas keys.

bull*censored.2.0*, valve.  bull*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Data is being transferred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and if it wasn't, it wouldn't be hard to, y'know, start a new one and copy + paste what's necessary.
> not that any of the info aside from the backpack ]Took the words right out of my mouth. I haven't played TF2 since the Halloween update anyway. I'll probably just switch t Minecraft as my go-to "*censored.3.0* around during a game dry spell" game.
Click to expand...


----------



## «Jack»

I've decided that I'm going to stop hoarding all this stuff that I'm never going to use.

If anyone has any spy stuff they'd like to swap for pretty much anything in my backpack, let me know.

ALSO.
Would anyone else be up for a TBT TF2 Secret Santa?
Everyone gets someone who they gift for, then we all get together and have a gift giving fiesta.
And we could could set a "price" range if people don't feel comfortable with not having enough to give and feeling bad.


----------



## Entei Slider

I'm coo' with that. So, when do think we should do it?


----------



## «Jack»

I didn't really have a date in mind, as I just wanted to see if there was interest.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im in with secret santa


----------



## Entei Slider

Ok... I know you guys aren't happy about the christmas event...But..
I opened two festive crates and I wanted to know, does anyone have anything to trade for the new demoman swords?


----------



## -Aaron

ALRIGHT. BEAR HANDS. WHO HAS THEM?


----------



## Entei Slider

I do but I'll need a gift wrap to send them to you. They were the only new items for the heavy that intrested me so I bought them. They work real well.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Are the jag and fists of steel craftable?


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> Are the jag and fists of steel craftable?


Festive Crate only.

Also, anyone willing to trade their Bear Fists for a Winter Crate? I also might end up selling one of my hats for metal in-case the Boston Basher comes out.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the jag and fists of steel craftable?
> 
> 
> 
> Festive Crate only.
> 
> Also, anyone willing to trade their Bear Fists for a Winter Crate? I also might end up selling one of my hats for metal in-case the Boston Basher comes out.
Click to expand...

Alright then

P.S Could i copy your idea to put my TF2 goals in my sig


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the jag and fists of steel craftable?
> 
> 
> 
> Festive Crate only.
> 
> Also, anyone willing to trade their Bear Fists for a Winter Crate? I also might end up selling one of my hats for metal in-case the Boston Basher comes out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright then
> 
> P.S Could i copy your idea to put my TF2 goals in my sig
Click to expand...

You don't need to ask permission, as I'm sure I'm not the only one with TF2 goals.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the jag and fists of steel craftable?
> 
> 
> 
> Festive Crate only.
> 
> Also, anyone willing to trade their Bear Fists for a Winter Crate? I also might end up selling one of my hats for metal in-case the Boston Basher comes out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright then
> 
> P.S Could i copy your idea to put my TF2 goals
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NikoKing

well I'm back and with a brand new computer, looking to play TF2 once I install it again.


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:
			
		

> well I'm back and with a brand new computer, looking to play TF2 once I install it again.


who the *censored.3.0* are you?  <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>i kid. welcome back.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I have a new computer also


----------



## Sporge27

I do think I am done buying anything for TF2 reasons, they are just trying to milk it for money at this point, and lets face it people will waste money on things like crates because it is like a casino.  There is that short time of the unknown that gets a little adrenaline pumping and makes you wanna try again.

But again, though I disagree with how much money they are really starting to try and get, really you still don't have to buy anything.  For the most part getting actual game changing content has never been that hard, and everything els is just cosmetic.  

It is still a good game and will still check in as they update it, but my game play time is limited, and I think I have other games I would rather play lately.


----------



## NikoKing

I'm looking for any soldier weapons.  I've got the dead ringer up.


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I do think I am done buying anything for TF2 reasons, they are just trying to milk it for money at this point, and lets face it people will waste money on things like crates because it is like a casino.  There is that short time of the unknown that gets a little adrenaline pumping and makes you wanna try again.
> 
> But again, though I disagree with how much money they are really starting to try and get, really you still don't have to buy anything.  For the most part getting actual game changing content has never been that hard, and everything els is just cosmetic.
> 
> It is still a good game and will still check in as they update it, but my game play time is limited, and I think I have other games I would rather play lately.


>some weapons are crate only
>we will never make you buy anything.  everything can be found via drop or crafting
>mfw keys
>mfw items are only in crates

again.. they really could have made it a festive way to open them, and instead, they *censored.2.0* on the fanbase and made a quick buck.

oh well.  still playing it, but not buying jack, unless it's a rocket jumper or something of about equal price.


----------



## Sporge27

I don't see anything that is new that isn't craft-able... other than things like the iron curtain which is just a skin....  Although upon closer look it does appear many just got updated yesturday. like the demomans sword a wrench the robo fists, all looked like they were only in crates but got updated... so at least they fixed it I think


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I don't see anything that is new that isn't craft-able... other than things like the iron curtain which is just a skin....  Although upon closer look it does appear many just got updated yesturday. like the demomans sword a wrench the robo fists, all looked like they were only in crates but got updated... so at least they fixed it I think


they fixed it, but initially you couldn't get the fists of steel, the jag, new eyelander, candy cane and something else, dunno what though.

was a really rooster move, imo.  oh well.


----------



## Sporge27

Yeah I can agree with that.  Course I think it was also just a bit of an oversight.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I really want the the jag
Ill give either the new eyelander, the rake or the candy cane for it.


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> I really want the the jag
> Ill give either the *new eyelander*, the rake or the *new eyelander* for it.


2 Claidheamohmor?! Sweet deal.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the the jag
> Ill give either the *new eyelander*, the rake or the *new eyelander* for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Claidheamohmor?! Sweet deal.
Click to expand...

Im not sure how that happened....


----------



## «Jack»

Free keys, double drop rate.
Valve gained half a respect point today.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Free keys, double drop rate.
> Valve gained half a respect point today.


wait what?

festive keys drop normally, now?


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free keys, double drop rate.
> Valve gained half a respect point today.
> 
> 
> 
> wait what?
> 
> festive keys drop normally, now?
Click to expand...

You get a "Stocking Stuffer" that works on any crate. There's a blog post about it.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free keys, double drop rate.
> Valve gained half a respect point today.
> 
> 
> 
> wait what?
> 
> festive keys drop normally, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get a "Stocking Stuffer" that works on any crate. There's a blog post about it.
Click to expand...

I LEAVE THE INTERNET FOR 5 HOURS AND I COME BACK TO VALVE NOT BEING STINGY *censored.1.3*S?  WHAT ELSE DID I MISS?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Thank you valve


----------



## Hiro

installing tf2 again 

oh the memories <3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

http://vimeo.com/18100572
This is just amazing


----------



## «Jack»

Andy, you interested in a Detective Noir?
I opened one with my Stocking Stuffer.
Ah, you have one.


----------



## AndyB

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Andy, you interested in a Detective Noir?
> I opened one with my Stocking Stuffer.
> Ah, you have one.


Aww, thanks for thinking of me though. 

So I open up a festive crate with the free key, I got The Claidheamh M


----------



## Entei Slider

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Andy, you interested in a Detective Noir?
> I opened one with my Stocking Stuffer.
> Ah, you have one.


I'm intrested  a detective noir :3....


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, you interested in a Detective Noir?
> I opened one with my Stocking Stuffer.
> Ah, you have one.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks for thinking of me though.
> 
> So I open up a festive crate with the free key, I got The Claidheamh M
Click to expand...


----------



## NikoKing

got the free key yesterday and managed to get the fists of steel  .


----------



## Bacon Boy

Anyone wanna trade for a festive key? I kind of want to open my festive crate.

Also, my mic won't work when I'm trying to chat in-game. It works during the tests and whatnot, but it gives me a little "!" surrounded by a word bubble and lags for about a second or so. Is it like a PTT thing?


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna trade for a festive key? I kind of want to open my festive crate.
> 
> Also, my mic won't work when I'm trying to chat in-game. It works during the tests and whatnot, but it gives me a little "!" surrounded by a word bubble and lags for about a second or so. Is it like a PTT thing?


>press key
>talk
if it doesn't work, fix it in the steam thing, it's your audio hardware or whatnot.

dunno, steam can be kinda fickle.  it may have to be plugged in before you start steam, or tf2.  or both.  dunno.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna trade for a festive key? I kind of want to open my festive crate.
> 
> Also, my mic won't work when I'm trying to chat in-game. It works during the tests and whatnot, but it gives me a little "!" surrounded by a word bubble and lags for about a second or so. Is it like a PTT thing?
> 
> 
> 
> >press key
> >talk
> if it doesn't work, fix it in the steam thing, it's your audio hardware or whatnot.
> 
> dunno, steam can be kinda fickle.  it may have to be plugged in before you start steam, or tf2.  or both.  dunno.
Click to expand...

It's a built in mic. 
Is it like talk right after you press button?


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna trade for a festive key? I kind of want to open my festive crate.
> 
> Also, my mic won't work when I'm trying to chat in-game. It works during the tests and whatnot, but it gives me a little "!" surrounded by a word bubble and lags for about a second or so. Is it like a PTT thing?
> 
> 
> 
> >press key
> >talk
> if it doesn't work, fix it in the steam thing, it's your audio hardware or whatnot.
> 
> dunno, steam can be kinda fickle.  it may have to be plugged in before you start steam, or tf2.  or both.  dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a built in mic.
> Is it like talk right after you press button?
Click to expand...

you have to hold down the button for the duration of your speech.

built in mics aren't very good for active gaming/chat, as the echo tends to be frowned upon by other players and the quality isn't (normally) good.

but it should work, if steam's able to detect it.  a dedicated microphone (headset = optimal, due to no echo) would be best, though.  dunno.  just troubleshoot, i guess.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna trade for a festive key? I kind of want to open my festive crate.
> 
> Also, my mic won't work when I'm trying to chat in-game. It works during the tests and whatnot, but it gives me a little "!" surrounded by a word bubble and lags for about a second or so. Is it like a PTT thing?
> 
> 
> 
> >press key
> >talk
> if it doesn't work, fix it in the steam thing, it's your audio hardware or whatnot.
> 
> dunno, steam can be kinda fickle.  it may have to be plugged in before you start steam, or tf2.  or both.  dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a built in mic.
> Is it like talk right after you press button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to hold down the button for the duration of your speech.
> 
> built in mics aren't very good for active gaming/chat, as the echo tends to be frowned upon by other players and the quality isn't (normally) good.
> 
> but it should work, if steam's able to detect it.  a dedicated microphone (headset = optimal, due to no echo) would be best, though.  dunno.  just troubleshoot, i guess.
Click to expand...

Yea, I'll probably end up with one of those. i use headphones, though, it stops the echo.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> i use headphones, though, it stops the echo.


Psychonaut approves.


----------



## MrMudkip

Team fortress 2 on steam only $10!!

I know what im getting tomorrow


----------



## Psychonaut

MEDIC! said:
			
		

> Team fortress 2 on steam only $10!!
> 
> I know what im getting tomorrow


it'll be cheaper when it's a daily deal.

either $5, or $7.50, i'm fairly certain.

dare i say, $2.50?


----------



## MrMudkip

But you never know when that could be :0


----------



## Psychonaut

MEDIC! said:
			
		

> But you never know when that could be :0


yes, which is why i'm saying to wait.

it's on sale for $10 until january 2nd, we know this much.  wait until the last day if you can, and if i hasn't been on sale yet, go ahead and snatch it up on the last day.  random daily sales = save $5 = buy more sales-games.  real talk.


----------



## MrMudkip

Ok i didn't know when the sale ended.

Btw good idea.

I'll sign up for the Medic job if you still need or want one.


----------



## AndyB

MEDIC! said:
			
		

> Ok i didn't know when the sale ended.
> 
> Btw good idea.
> 
> I'll sign up for the Medic job if you still need or want one.


Fabio hasn't been around in a long time. So unless staff change the first page... plus, myself and Psycho will go medic often.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> MEDIC! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i didn't know when the sale ended.
> 
> Btw good idea.
> 
> I'll sign up for the Medic job if you still need or want one.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio hasn't been around in a long time. So unless staff change the first page... plus, myself and Psycho will go medic often.
Click to expand...

DOUBLE UBER, ALL THE WAY.
*Psychonaut medi-bro fists*


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEDIC! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i didn't know when the sale ended.
> 
> Btw good idea.
> 
> I'll sign up for the Medic job if you still need or want one.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio hasn't been around in a long time. So unless staff change the first page... plus, myself and Psycho will go medic often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOUBLE UBER, ALL THE WAY.
> *Psychonaut medi-bro fists*
Click to expand...

Medic's my main, bro. Even though I don't go on here as often as I should >_>


----------



## AndyB

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEDIC! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i didn't know when the sale ended.
> 
> Btw good idea.
> 
> I'll sign up for the Medic job if you still need or want one.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio hasn't been around in a long time. So unless staff change the first page... plus, myself and Psycho will go medic often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOUBLE UBER, ALL THE WAY.
> *Psychonaut medi-bro fists*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medic's my main, bro. Even though I don't go on here as often as I should >_>
Click to expand...

Medi-bro fists all round!


----------



## MrMudkip

Medic Healing Medic Healing Medic=Unstoppable


----------



## Psychonaut

MEDIC! said:
			
		

> Medic Healing Medic Healing Medic=Unstoppable


NOT AS UNSTOPPABLE AS THE OCTO-HEAVY

*Psychonaut medibro-fists squirrel as well*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Team fortress is only


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

> Team fortress is only


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team fortress is only
Click to expand...


----------



## Psychonaut

as did many people.

paying $5 for backpack space when you can buy an alt account, double your drop rate, and still get a bigger backpack (theoretically) is just stupid.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Also once i can get some gift wrap im going to hold a competition, the winner will recieve a tyrants helm.


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone here want a vDrill Hat?
/Doesn't need his

ALSO, IN OTHER NEWS.
Watch Count: 43/75
And I almost have all the Spy hats. /Still needs Beret


----------



## The Sign Painter

Oh god, I suck at this game so far.

Mainly using Engi and Medic, a little Heavy, but I still have lots to learn.

Thanks Jawn for the addiction.


----------



## Gnome

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Oh god, I suck at this game so far.
> 
> Mainly using Engi and Medic, a little Heavy, but I still have lots to learn.
> 
> Thanks Jawn for the addiction.


How is it even possible to suck at those classes? You must be pretty *censored.2.0*ty if you're bad at medic or engie.


----------



## AndyB

Gnome said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, I suck at this game so far.
> 
> Mainly using Engi and Medic, a little Heavy, but I still have lots to learn.
> 
> Thanks Jawn for the addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it even possible to suck at those classes? You must be pretty *censored.2.0*ty if you're bad at medic or engie.
Click to expand...

No, there can be *censored.2.0* medics, who do nothing what so ever.
Same with engineers really.


----------



## -Aaron

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Anyone here want a vDrill Hat?
> /Doesn't need his
> 
> ALSO, IN OTHER NEWS.
> Watch Count: 43/75
> And I almost have all the Spy hats. /Still needs Beret


I think I got 2 or 3 watches.
Also, have you decided on what you want for the Sticky Jumper?


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, I suck at this game so far.
> 
> Mainly using Engi and Medic, a little Heavy, but I still have lots to learn.
> 
> Thanks Jawn for the addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it even possible to suck at those classes? You must be pretty *censored.2.0*ty if you're bad at medic or engie.
Click to expand...

it's easy.

don't heal.

don't build anything but a dispenser/sentry, and don't grab metal packs, only rely on your dispenser for everything.

heavy = just jump into battle, instead of picking your fights.  oh, and letting the medic die.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Gnome said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, I suck at this game so far.
> 
> Mainly using Engi and Medic, a little Heavy, but I still have lots to learn.
> 
> Thanks Jawn for the addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it even possible to suck at those classes? You must be pretty *censored.2.0*ty if you're bad at medic or engie.
Click to expand...

I mean I just die a lot and don't know the maps yet, so I just kind of wander around and hope I get somewhere important.


----------



## -Aaron

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, I suck at this game so far.
> 
> Mainly using Engi and Medic, a little Heavy, but I still have lots to learn.
> 
> Thanks Jawn for the addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it even possible to suck at those classes? You must be pretty *censored.2.0*ty if you're bad at medic or engie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean I just die a lot and don't know the maps yet, so I just kind of wander around and hope I get somewhere important.
Click to expand...

Play a simple map, like cp_orange_x3 :J, or Dustbowl. Dustbowl is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, I suck at this game so far.
> 
> Mainly using Engi and Medic, a little Heavy, but I still have lots to learn.
> 
> Thanks Jawn for the addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it even possible to suck at those classes? You must be pretty *censored.2.0*ty if you're bad at medic or engie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean I just die a lot and don't know the maps yet, so I just kind of wander around and hope I get somewhere important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play a simple map, like cp_orange_x3 :J, or Dustbowl. Dustbowl is pretty straightforward.
Click to expand...

>orange

GET THE *censored.3.0* OUT.

also, payload maps are extremely linear.  it's best to get the hang of one or two of those, first.  it's great fun, and my fave game mode by far.

they added a nifty l4d-esque glow to the payload cart, so it's even harder to get lost.  and if you do, just follow the tracks and the sound of rockets.  :J


----------



## AndyB

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9seNeNgvLds'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9seNeNgvLds' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Seriously...


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9seNeNgvLds'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9seNeNgvLds' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Seriously...


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-mc6E7cvqE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-mc6E7cvqE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## NikoKing

back from vacation at Chicago.  anything I missed since Christmas?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-mc6E7cvqE'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-mc6E7cvqE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


Are the demoman and heavy in your "Razputin is credit to team" video suppose to represent anyone?


----------



## AndyB

Animefan said:
			
		

> Are the demoman and heavy in your "Razputin is credit to team" video suppose to represent anyone?


Demoman, yes. Heavy, no.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the demoman and heavy in your "Razputin is credit to team" video suppose to represent anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Demoman, yes. Heavy, no.
Click to expand...

and then i was all "lol"


----------



## Entei Slider

......Got a "pink as hell" paint can, looked at it on all my hats. Looked at it on dealers visor...got startled and clicked yes, FML


----------



## Psychonaut

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> ......Got a "pink as hell" paint can, looked at it on all my hats. Looked at it on dealers visor...got startled and clicked yes, FML




pink as hell is nice.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......Got a "pink as hell" paint can, looked at it on all my hats. Looked at it on dealers visor...got startled and clicked yes, FML
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink as hell is nice.
Click to expand...

I know right?! I've been looking for pink for a while.


----------



## -Aaron

Trading 1 Refined for any craftable hat.


----------



## Gnome

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Trading 1 Refined for any craftable hat.


that's a horrible deal, crazy.


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trading 1 Refined for any craftable hat.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a horrible deal, crazy.
Click to expand...

STOUT SHAKO
2 REFINED


----------



## AndyB

Just came across these two videos... I was amused.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmeBy5zYm08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD6iOiB3XGY

In short, the Scout is a rapper


----------



## -Aaron

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trading 1 Refined for any craftable hat.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a horrible deal, crazy.
Click to expand...

You'd be surprised at how many people will take that offer.


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......Got a "pink as hell" paint can, looked at it on all my hats. Looked at it on dealers visor...got startled and clicked yes, FML
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink as hell is nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?! I've been looking for pink for a while.
Click to expand...

I was too, I said FML because I used it on my DEALERS VISOR T.T


----------



## Bacon Boy

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trading 1 Refined for any craftable hat.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a horrible deal, crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd be surprised at how many people will take that offer.
Click to expand...

It's like some people are forgetting the value of some items. I got a couple rare weapons in exchange for my dead ringer.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trading 1 Refined for any craftable hat.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a horrible deal, crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd be surprised at how many people will take that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like some people are forgetting the value of some items. I got a couple rare weapons in exchange for my dead ringer.
Click to expand...

:/

>been playing for 2 weeks
>know everything about tf2
>serious *censored.3.0*ing business




			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> Just came across these two videos... I was amused.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmeBy5zYm08
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD6iOiB3XGY
> 
> In short, the Scout is a rapper


i lold


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Brb working on HHH path nodes


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised at how many people will take that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like some people are forgetting the value of some items. I got a couple rare weapons in exchange for my dead ringer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> 
> >been playing for 2 weeks
> >know everything about tf2
> >serious *censored.3.0*ing business
Click to expand...

wtf?


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's like some people are forgetting the value of some items. I got a couple rare weapons in exchange for my dead ringer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> 
> >been playing for 2 weeks
> >know everything about tf2
> >serious *censored.3.0*ing business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf?
Click to expand...

items have little to no value unless they're vintage.  or, to me at least.

hats and tools are all that's elevated beyond regular item and "new" item.

newer items are simply new, nothing more.  give it a week or two and they'll be worth the same as a regular item, at which point, again, items have little to no value unless they're vintage.

i give away items to those who need them/aren't douchebags.

i'm loling because you haven't had the game for more than 3 weeks, but you're talking as though you know the game inside-out/that it's serious business.

it used to be something.  now it's just an fps-themed party game, for most.
edit: or me, at least.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :/
> 
> >been playing for 2 weeks
> >know everything about tf2
> >serious *censored.3.0*ing business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> items have little to no value unless they're vintage.  or, to me at least.
> 
> hats and tools are all that's elevated beyond regular item and "new" item.
> 
> newer items are simply new, nothing more.  give it a week or two and they'll be worth the same as a regular item, at which point, again, items have little to no value unless they're vintage.
> 
> i give away items to those who need them/aren't douchebags.
> 
> i'm loling because you haven't had the game for more than 3 weeks, but you're talking as though you know the game inside-out/that it's serious business.
> 
> it used to be something.  now it's just an fps-themed party game, for most.
> edit: or me, at least.
Click to expand...

How am I talking like I know everything about the game? Me asking questions about what the use for hats are, why they are valued, etc. I'm still new and I know it.


----------



## Sporge27

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> items have little to no value unless they're vintage.  or, to me at least.
> 
> hats and tools are all that's elevated beyond regular item and "new" item.
> 
> newer items are simply new, nothing more.  give it a week or two and they'll be worth the same as a regular item, at which point, again, items have little to no value unless they're vintage.
> 
> i give away items to those who need them/aren't douchebags.
> 
> i'm loling because you haven't had the game for more than 3 weeks, but you're talking as though you know the game inside-out/that it's serious business.
> 
> it used to be something.  now it's just an fps-themed party game, for most.
> edit: or me, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I talking like I know everything about the game? Me asking questions about what the use for hats are, why they are valued, etc. I'm still new and I know it.
Click to expand...

.... well hats...errr um... well they are hard to find.... and ummm they make you look different..... ummm and wellllll they let you brag about the hats you have.... and with out a hat ....

Really hats serve no purpose but provide a visual award for playing lots, or buying things, or participating in contests etcetera.


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/bIg3rygMAuk&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/bIg3rygMAuk&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>

DemoDemoPan


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> How am I talking like I know everything about the game? Me asking questions about what the use for hats are, why they are valued, etc. I'm still new and I know it.


"everyone is forgetting the value of their items"
>implying items have any value beyond scrap and age

eh.  though i'm not sure exactly where you asked questions about what the use for anything..

sporge is right, except for the polycount pack hats.  those, when equipped with the respective items, give the player set bonuses like extra speed, health, etc.

and everyone hates them being in the game.

tf2 has long since strayed from anything more than a party FPS, imo.  (as i feel as though i've already said here, for some reason)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I talking like I know everything about the game? Me asking questions about what the use for hats are, why they are valued, etc. I'm still new and I know it.
> 
> 
> 
> "everyone is forgetting the value of their items"
> >implying items have any value beyond scrap and age
> 
> eh.  though i'm not sure exactly where you asked questions about what the use for anything..
> 
> sporge is right, except for the polycount pack hats.  those, when equipped with the respective items, give the player set bonuses like extra speed, health, etc.
> 
> and everyone hates them being in the game.
> 
> tf2 has long since strayed from anything more than a party FPS, imo.  (as i feel as though i've already said here, for some reason)
Click to expand...

My words exactly: "It's like some people are forgetting the value of some items. I got a couple rare weapons in exchange for my dead ringer."

Rarity can be an opinion word and value is placed by one with an opinion. If some people cannot get what you would consider a "common" item, to them, it is rare.

What was it originally used for, then?


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> My words exactly: "It's like some people are forgetting the value of some items. I got a couple rare weapons in exchange for my dead ringer."
> 
> Rarity can be an opinion word and value is placed by one with an opinion. If some people cannot get what you would consider a "common" item, to them, it is rare.
> 
> What was it originally used for, then?


rarity is totally opinion, true, but the community more or less deems items items and hats hats, as far as i remember.  there's rarity among hats, but that's completely different and unrelated.

what was tf2 originally used for?  it was a team & class based FPS.  it still is if you're playing with the right people, but it was originally nothing but an FPS.

then hats happened.

then the store happened.

then the party game happened.


----------



## Gnome

to be honest, I might start playing on the xbox version a little, PC versions falling apart little by little.

and vanilla tf2 is always fun, and why don't they ever play Hydro anymore?


----------



## Psychonaut

Gnome said:
			
		

> to be honest, I might start playing on the xbox version a little, PC versions falling apart little by little.
> 
> and vanilla tf2 is always fun, and why don't they ever play Hydro anymore?


there's vanilla servers if that's what you're looking for.  not a whole lot of people on them, but i doubt there's a lot of people on the console versions either.

hydro's too complicated of a map.  TC in general is just too complicated, with the matchups and whatnot.

CP and PL is where it's at.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Can't you get it for PS3 as well?


----------



## NikoKing

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can't you get it for PS3 as well?


Yeah, I own the PS3 version of TF2.


----------



## Gnome

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can't you get it for PS3 version as well?


But the PS3 is really buggy.


----------



## NikoKing

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you get it for PS3 version as well?
> 
> 
> 
> But the PS3 is really buggy.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and didn't the Xbox version have an update that fixed some glitches?


----------



## Psychonaut

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>always good for a chuckle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/JUPzN7tp7bQ&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## AndyB

Gnome said:
			
		

> to be honest, I might start playing on the xbox version a little, PC versions falling apart little by little.
> 
> and vanilla tf2 is always fun, and why don't they ever play Hydro anymore?


I always did enjoy Hydro. Complicated? Maybe, but you know.. the big neon bloody signs showing you where to go. Not to mention the map at the start.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>always good for a chuckle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/JUPzN7tp7bQ&autoplay=1</div>


XD
So in other words, don't get the console versions?


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>always good for a chuckle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/JUPzN7tp7bQ&autoplay=1</div>
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> So in other words, don't get the console versions?
Click to expand...

That's on pc.

The console versions are the old tf2, before any major update. No new maps, nothing.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>always good for a chuckle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/JUPzN7tp7bQ&autoplay=1</div>
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> So in other words, don't get the console versions?
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>right, but this is the video that would make you not want to buy console version. along with lots of facestabs, no custom maps, no updates.. etc.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/pPoKaoJu0m4&feature=player_embedded&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## Caleb

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>always good for a chuckle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/JUPzN7tp7bQ&autoplay=1</div>


I loved this so much. Thank you


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>always good for a chuckle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/JUPzN7tp7bQ&autoplay=1</div>
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> So in other words, don't get the console versions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>right, but this is the video that would make you not want to buy console version. along with lots of facestabs, no custom maps, no updates.. etc.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/pPoKaoJu0m4&feature=player_embedded&autoplay=1</div>
Click to expand...

Loved his justification: "If they didn't want players to do it, then why would they put it in the game?"


----------



## Psychonaut

anybody wanna trade me for my newly-acquired non-vint hatless scout?

or stout shako for 2 refined? :J

(stout shako up for trades, make me an offer i can't refuse, bros)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Even though im tired of trading....
i have a killers kabuto i really dont want, im willing to trade for ANY demoman hat and most sniper hats.


----------



## -Aaron

Animefan said:
			
		

> Even though im tired of trading....
> i have a killers kabuto i really dont want, im willing to trade for ANY demoman hat and most sniper hats.


How about 2 refined metal?


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> anybody wanna trade me for my newly-acquired non-vint hatless scout?
> 
> or stout shako for 2 refined? :J
> 
> (stout shako up for trades, make me an offer i can't refuse, bros)


I've got 2 refined metals, just message me up if you're ready for the trade.


----------



## AndyB

Sure is demopan in here!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/bIg3rygMAuk&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/bIg3rygMAuk&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIg3rygMAuk</div>


----------



## -Aaron

Alright. Gonna try here again, just incase some of you got lucky.
Anyone got a Severed Head?

I'm offering all the hats at the last 2 rows in Page 1.
http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2


----------



## AndyB

P-P-P-Pyromancer.... ;~;


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> P-P-P-Pyromancer.... ;~;


If you want it, you can have it.
Just found out that I'm not even halfway through getting a Severed Head.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Alright. Gonna try here again, just incase some of you got lucky.
> Anyone got a Severed Head?
> 
> I'm offering all the hats at the last 2 rows in Page 1.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2


HOLY *censored.2.0* YOU HAVE A UNUSAL ZE GOGGLES!


----------



## PaJami

Animefan said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Gonna try here again, just incase some of you got lucky.
> Anyone got a Severed Head?
> 
> I'm offering all the hats at the last 2 rows in Page 1.
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/Aaron2
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0* YOU HAVE A UNUSAL ZE GOGGLES!
Click to expand...

Courtesy of myself, you're welcome Aaron haha. Anyway, I haven't been on too much recently, but I kinda want to get back into it eventually. I'll see I guess, haha.


----------



## AndyB

HOLY *censored.2.0*!

So, some of you that play with me and Raz may have been on the KritzKast servers. They were on the blog with the Uncensored Demoman contest.
Well...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4TCGfaDZhw
(P.S someone may or may not be in the video... twice)


----------



## AndyB

HOLY *censored.2.0*!

So, some of you that play with me and Raz may have been on the KritzKast servers. They were on the blog with the Uncensored Demoman contest.
Well...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4TCGfaDZhw
(P.S someone may or may not be in the video... twice)


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*!
> 
> So, some of you that play with me and Raz may have been on the KritzKast servers. They were on the blog with the Uncensored Demoman contest.
> Well...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4TCGfaDZhw
> (P.S someone may or may not be in the video... twice)


IS IT ME?
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>also, grats</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*!
> 
> So, some of you that play with me and Raz may have been on the KritzKast servers. They were on the blog with the Uncensored Demoman contest.
> Well...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4TCGfaDZhw
> (P.S someone may or may not be in the video... twice)


IS IT ME?
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>also, grats</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Entei Slider

D: I want that pyromancers mask too.....


----------



## Entei Slider

D: I want that pyromancers mask too.....


----------



## Fender

I miss this game. I really loved it before it became one bloated war themed hat simulator. All people care about are the hats, the weapons aren't very balanced, the classes don't have clear purposes anymore, and everyone looks god dammed awful.


----------



## Fender

I miss this game. I really loved it before it became one bloated war themed hat simulator. All people care about are the hats, the weapons aren't very balanced, the classes don't have clear purposes anymore, and everyone looks god dammed awful.


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*!
> 
> So, some of you that play with me and Raz may have been on the KritzKast servers. They were on the blog with the Uncensored Demoman contest.
> Well...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4TCGfaDZhw
> (P.S someone may or may not be in the video... twice)


Ohoho Lucky you :3


----------



## -Aaron

AndyB said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*!
> 
> So, some of you that play with me and Raz may have been on the KritzKast servers. They were on the blog with the Uncensored Demoman contest.
> Well...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4TCGfaDZhw
> (P.S someone may or may not be in the video... twice)


Ohoho Lucky you :3


----------



## Psychonaut

Fender said:
			
		

> I miss this game. I really loved it before it became one bloated war themed hat simulator. All people care about are the hats, the weapons aren't very balanced, the classes don't have clear purposes anymore, and everyone looks god dammed awful.


try tf2 lobby or whatnot/the competitive "scene".

there's gonna be hats, but at least there there isn't so much of a coin toss of whether you're getting a good team or a bad one.
the weapons usually aren't allowed until one season after they're released to be deemed balance or imbalanced as the community sees fit, so that might be more of a good style.

there's still plenty of class roles, it's just been expanded as to what the classes can do.
i have my complaints with the changes as well, but it's still decent if you can get past all the pointless crap valve keeps adding.

it has gotten very imbalanced and a lot more money grubbing since mann conomy update, though.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fender said:
			
		

> I miss this game. I really loved it before it became one bloated war themed hat simulator. All people care about are the hats, the weapons aren't very balanced, the classes don't have clear purposes anymore, and everyone looks god dammed awful.


try tf2 lobby or whatnot/the competitive "scene".

there's gonna be hats, but at least there there isn't so much of a coin toss of whether you're getting a good team or a bad one.
the weapons usually aren't allowed until one season after they're released to be deemed balance or imbalanced as the community sees fit, so that might be more of a good style.

there's still plenty of class roles, it's just been expanded as to what the classes can do.
i have my complaints with the changes as well, but it's still decent if you can get past all the pointless crap valve keeps adding.

it has gotten very imbalanced and a lot more money grubbing since mann conomy update, though.


----------



## Fender

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Fender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss this game. I really loved it before it became one bloated war themed hat simulator. All people care about are the hats, the weapons aren't very balanced, the classes don't have clear purposes anymore, and everyone looks god dammed awful.
> 
> 
> 
> try tf2 lobby or whatnot/the competitive "scene".
> 
> there's gonna be hats, but at least there there isn't so much of a coin toss of whether you're getting a good team or a bad one.
> the weapons usually aren't allowed until one season after they're released to be deemed balance or imbalanced as the community sees fit, so that might be more of a good style.
> 
> there's still plenty of class roles, it's just been expanded as to what the classes can do.
> i have my complaints with the changes as well, but it's still decent if you can get past all the pointless crap valve keeps adding.
> 
> it has gotten very imbalanced and a lot more money grubbing since mann conomy update, though.
Click to expand...

It just doesnt seem right to me when almost every class has some form of healing or DoT, the heavy can move quickly, the medic is running around with a crossbow, and weapons that are clear upgrades and have no downside.


----------



## Fender

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Fender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss this game. I really loved it before it became one bloated war themed hat simulator. All people care about are the hats, the weapons aren't very balanced, the classes don't have clear purposes anymore, and everyone looks god dammed awful.
> 
> 
> 
> try tf2 lobby or whatnot/the competitive "scene".
> 
> there's gonna be hats, but at least there there isn't so much of a coin toss of whether you're getting a good team or a bad one.
> the weapons usually aren't allowed until one season after they're released to be deemed balance or imbalanced as the community sees fit, so that might be more of a good style.
> 
> there's still plenty of class roles, it's just been expanded as to what the classes can do.
> i have my complaints with the changes as well, but it's still decent if you can get past all the pointless crap valve keeps adding.
> 
> it has gotten very imbalanced and a lot more money grubbing since mann conomy update, though.
Click to expand...

It just doesnt seem right to me when almost every class has some form of healing or DoT, the heavy can move quickly, the medic is running around with a crossbow, and weapons that are clear upgrades and have no downside.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fender said:
			
		

> It just doesnt seem right to me when almost every class has some form of healing or DoT, the heavy can move quickly, the medic is running around with a crossbow, and weapons that are clear upgrades and have no downside.


the healing weapons/alternatives are useless IMO if you have a good medic.  i think the thought behind those weapons was that it would give teams without a medic a chance, since people tend to look down on the medic unless they have spent time to learn the class.

the heavy's G.R.U./running gloves are interesting, but i would still say they're balanced.  he gets to the scene faster, but he basically has no reliable melee.  pair that with a sandvich to heal off the damage, and all you have is the minigun which isn't so useful when ambushed, and is ineffective when trying to advance close enough to kill snipers, sollys, etc.
if you opt for a shotgun instead of sandvich (as i was for a while) you have to rely on a medic to heal you when using the GRU.
I would say they're fair, or at least balanced.

i absolutely hate the medieval update, and most all of the polycount.  the degreaser makes being a pyro way too easy, not that i'm complaining about that.
the crossbow for medic is balls.  "medieval mode" is horse *censored.2.0*.  

the new bonesaw either needs a damage nerf, swing time nerf, or the regular bonesaw needs a buff.  the medic's already pretty powerful in the right hands, so a buff wouldn't be my choice, but hopefully the beta (lol, what a load of BS) will help in some way to balance out all of these broken weapons for valve.

and the latest update with kill icons was totally unnecessary though should have been there to begin with.. valve being lazy.


----------



## Psychonaut

Fender said:
			
		

> It just doesnt seem right to me when almost every class has some form of healing or DoT, the heavy can move quickly, the medic is running around with a crossbow, and weapons that are clear upgrades and have no downside.


the healing weapons/alternatives are useless IMO if you have a good medic.  i think the thought behind those weapons was that it would give teams without a medic a chance, since people tend to look down on the medic unless they have spent time to learn the class.

the heavy's G.R.U./running gloves are interesting, but i would still say they're balanced.  he gets to the scene faster, but he basically has no reliable melee.  pair that with a sandvich to heal off the damage, and all you have is the minigun which isn't so useful when ambushed, and is ineffective when trying to advance close enough to kill snipers, sollys, etc.
if you opt for a shotgun instead of sandvich (as i was for a while) you have to rely on a medic to heal you when using the GRU.
I would say they're fair, or at least balanced.

i absolutely hate the medieval update, and most all of the polycount.  the degreaser makes being a pyro way too easy, not that i'm complaining about that.
the crossbow for medic is balls.  "medieval mode" is horse *censored.2.0*.  

the new bonesaw either needs a damage nerf, swing time nerf, or the regular bonesaw needs a buff.  the medic's already pretty powerful in the right hands, so a buff wouldn't be my choice, but hopefully the beta (lol, what a load of BS) will help in some way to balance out all of these broken weapons for valve.

and the latest update with kill icons was totally unnecessary though should have been there to begin with.. valve being lazy.


----------



## AndyB

TF2 in TBT2. Match made by the Gods.


----------



## Psychonaut

Whenever possible, a move over to PC Gaming'd be great, seeing as TF2 is hardly played on the consoles anymore.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I should update this thread, actually.

*If you have a change in your preferred class or backpack URL, let me know, I'll update it.*


----------



## Bacon Boy

Any spots open?


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:


> I should update this thread, actually.
> 
> *If you have a change in your preferred class or backpack URL, let me know, I'll update it.*


 
*Pyro*/Engineer/Demo


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Fabioisonfire said:


> I should update this thread, actually.
> 
> *If you have a change in your preferred class or backpack URL, let me know, I'll update it.*


Medic/Engineer/Pyro. http://www.tf2items.com/id/SquirrelwithNunchucks


----------



## «Jack»

Fabioisonfire said:


> I should update this thread, actually.
> 
> *If you have a change in your preferred class or backpack URL, let me know, I'll update it.*


 
(Jak)
Backpack
And I play Spy now.


----------



## Serk102

This game is awesome, I think I might have played with a few of you already too.


----------



## AndyB

This video pretty much sums up Valve lately on side of TF2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_RwhpZOX2M


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Thread updated. A moderator should move this to PC Gaming, please.

Also, if you have a bad ass vintage Soldier hat you want to trade for one of my vintage hats, check out my backpack and let me know.


----------



## NikoKing

I'm looking for any sort of trade.  My backpack is in my signature.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Finally got two hats. Ellis Hat and Tower of Hats.


----------



## NikoKing

anyone up to playing TF2 tonight?  I don't care which server but I at least want to get good latency.


----------



## Psychonaut

so much easier to just message somebody..

i'm pretty much up for tf2 anytime, just message me.  i have a server i frequent, but it has it's own map rotation (mostly custom maps).  totally willing to play any stock maps, bar CTF BS.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Anyone else think this should be moved to PC section


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sewer dweller said:


> Anyone else think this should be moved to PC section


Technically, it shouldn't because you can get it on PS3 and XBOX360.


----------



## Psychonaut

entire team, is babies.

also @ baconboy, lol, implying anyone still plays the console versions


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Technically, it shouldn't because you can get it on PS3 and XBOX360.


 
In that case why is Black ops in the Xbox section?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:


> entire team, is babies.
> 
> also @ baconboy, lol, implying anyone still plays the console versions


Just coverin all my bases.


----------



## NikoKing

is there still a tbt server around?  I'd be surprised if it was.


----------



## AndyB

NikoKing said:


> is there still a tbt server around?  I'd be surprised if it was.


 
It's not. Something messed up with it and it no longer updated.


----------



## Psychonaut

it was around till mann-conomy.

i gave up, since it only hosted about 8 people before it started lagging balls.

i might try again if there's a need for/people show interest in having a server, but most of us just join games in progress, so there's little need for it anymore.


----------



## Zangy

I got a random drop bonk helm today I'm so awesome


----------



## Psychonaut

Zangy said:


> I got a random drop bonk helm today I'm so awesome


 i got one before mann co.

vintage, wussup.  :J


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


> i got one before mann co.
> 
> vintage, wussup.  :J


I don't have any vintage hats even though I got the game last February. Kinda sucksss


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> I don't have any vintage hats even though I got the game last February. Kinda sucksss


 i really lucked out.
i had three demo hats(HALLMARK, afro, demogibus), a bonk helm, bucket hat for sniper, kabuto, and a towering pillar all before trading came about.  **** yeah.jpg.

not bad for 4/5 months of playing, eh?  

gave the kabuto to andy, traded the spare demo hats to some other people for a solly stash and heavy's toque i think? and ended up upgrading from bald engie to pyro brain slug.  whoop. :J


----------



## Bacon Boy

Anyone wanna play? I've been writing reports all day and I need to do me some TF2.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EprXzmd5uQs


----------



## Psychonaut

Sewer dweller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EprXzmd5uQs


 oh god i lold


----------



## Hiro

So i asked my friend to intall it on his Mac so we could play when i go to him (and that's every week ) and i'm just wondering; i had tons of hats when i started playing (a year/2 years ago) so will they be vintage?


----------



## -Aaron

Yeah. Also, link me to your steam profile plz.


----------



## AndyB

Roger said:


> So i asked my friend to intall it on his Mac so we could play when i go to him (and that's every week ) and i'm just wondering; i had tons of hats when i started playing (a year/2 years ago) so will they be vintage?


 
From what I can see.. you have 1 hat. A Gibus. 

... LOL VINTAGE GIBUS


----------



## Bacon Boy

WDZ wouldn't let me accept a vintage southern hospitality in trade. It was a tradable item, but every time we tried to trade, we got an error message saying nothing. :X


----------



## Psychonaut

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> WDZ wouldn't let me accept a vintage southern hospitality in trade. It was a tradable item, but every time we tried to trade, we got an error message saying nothing. :X


 swear i thought i replied to this like a week ago..

valve's trade servers were probably overflowing, or one of the items was untradeable, or something.

and *bump*


----------



## Zex

is there anywhere were i could get a demo of this..


----------



## Psychonaut

Zex said:


> is there anywhere were i could get a demo of this..


 there's free weekends for other countries, i believe.. but that's only once in a blue moon.

i don't think so.  you might wanna hit up TheSignPainter (this guy) for a free demo of sorts.  guest pass.

kinda a demo.  if you like it for two days, probably worth buying. (when it goes on sale.  it's almost ALWAYS on sale.  $10 is the norm, big sales are $5 and less)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Nearly got every non promotional weapon
Only one i need is crit a cola
If anyone can trade this with me ill give you 2-3 weapons/crates


----------



## -Aaron

I almost have 4 Refined Metal. Looking for hats. Preferably, 2 refined per.


----------



## -Aaron

Sewer dweller said:


> Nearly got every non promotional weapon
> Only one i need is crit a cola
> If anyone can trade this with me ill give you 2-3 weapons/crates


 
Do you still need a Crit-a-Cola?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:


> Do you still need a Crit-a-Cola?


Yep and i need a boston basher ( Forgot it even exsisted)


----------



## AndyB

Sewer dweller said:


> Yep and i need a boston basher ( Forgot it even exsisted)


 
I have one of those. The Basher.


----------



## Psychonaut

i have like 3 bashers.  anyone interested?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Yes if either of you are online ill trade for either of your boston bahsers
is a scrap alright?

Also if anyone has either a spare pain train or sandman i need that as well


----------



## The Sign Painter

I have a guest pass I need to get rid of pronto
anyone want it?


----------



## -Aaron




----------



## Bacon Boy

We need a TBT server.


----------



## Psychonaut

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> We need a TBT server.


 no we don't.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:


>


 
**** sake valve just release them normally, i dont wanna have to buy some random mmorpg just for thosse weapons


----------



## -Aaron

Sewer dweller said:


> **** sake valve just release them normally, i dont wanna have to buy some random mmorpg just for thosse weapons


 They'll be craftable after the promotion period ends, though you won't get the fancy green text saying "Genuine Sun-on-a-stick" or "Genuine __________"


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> They'll be craftable after the promotion period ends, though you won't get the fancy green text saying "Genuine Sun-on-a-stick" or "Genuine __________"


 u sure it's green?
wiki shows black.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:


> They'll be craftable after the promotion period ends, though you won't get the fancy green text saying "Genuine Sun-on-a-stick" or "Genuine __________"


 
Ah good


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:


> u sure it's green?
> wiki shows black.


 
Probably an error on their part. 
http://tf2b.com/?id=blueshell
http://www.tf2items.com/id/blueshell

The RIFT items in this backpack are green.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> Probably an error on their part.
> http://tf2b.com/?id=blueshell
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/blueshell
> 
> The RIFT items in this backpack are green.


 well congratulations


----------



## bud

Neato, a TF2 thread 
Here's my backpack and here's my profile. Have a gander at it if you wish.
I mainly play as Scout, Soldier, Demoman, Engineer, Medic, and Spy. I'll play as Heavy and Sniper from time to time, but not on a regular basis.


----------



## Sporge27

-Aaron said:


> Probably an error on their part.
> http://tf2b.com/?id=blueshell
> http://www.tf2items.com/id/blueshell
> 
> The RIFT items in this backpack are green.



How... how... how did you get so many of ellis' cap?  And why would you want them?  for that matter how did you get soo many normal hats?

Also that stupid mmo has a subscription fee... ewww


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sporge27 said:


> How... how... how did you get so many of ellis' cap?  And why would you want them?  for that matter how did you get soo many normal hats?
> 
> Also that stupid mmo has a subscription fee... ewww


Don't worry, you'll be able to get the items eventually. They just won't be vintage when we get them.


----------



## Psychonaut

bud said:


> Neato, a TF2 thread
> Here's my backpack and here's my profile. Have a gander at it if you wish.
> I mainly play as Scout, Soldier, Demoman, Engineer, Medic, and Spy. I'll play as Heavy and Sniper from time to time, but not on a regular basis.


 i require your hats.
all of them.
riiiiiiight.....
now.

please? :3


----------



## bud

Believe me, I'm a very picky person when it comes to trades  
The only one I wouldn't have to think twice about trading is my Professional's Panama. Even so, I prefer doing vintage for vintage trades. I'm just a nit picky kind of person.

I've actually arranged my backpack to have a specific order:
Page 1: Recently obtained items, metal and weapons put aside for crafting
Page 2: Crate dump + that one duel game I got in a drop
Page 3: Top: Hats and misc items   Bottom: Items up for trade
Page 4: Vintage Weapon Collection (ordered by weapons slot and class)
Page 5: Post-Vintage Weapon Collection (ordered the same as page 4)

I do this mainly so I can keep my vintage stuff away from accidentally being crafted. That and it makes navigating my backpack much easier.
I really want to play this weekend. My Math and Physics courses have been keeping me busy this whole week :S I have some feeling that this weekend I might get a good drop. Excluding that waste-of-time ticket.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I have a vintage kritzkrieg up for trade for hats or another vintage item if anyone wants it.


----------



## Psychonaut

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> >vintage item for a hat


 >you just went full ******.jpg

is that really the going rate of vint items, nowadays?  damn.
my backpack is sorted so that all my dupes are stored in page one until it's full, then i scrap them (in order of assumption of worth), crates page 2, then the rest are by class, horizontally, with hats being from right to left, items from left to right.
/autistic hat collector


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Vintage items are worth something already?
I got every vintage medic weapon i guess if i wait a while it will be worth alot.


----------



## bud

I knew they had higher worth than regular items, but I didn't realize they were being crafted away that fast to become that valuable.
I've made sure I kept every weapon for each class, regardless of whether I used it or not. My pack-rat tendencies actually worked for the better here.


----------



## Bacon Boy

That's what people keep telling me. They keep offering me hats for it, but they're all asking for the shortstop with it (which, by the way, is untradable for me).


----------



## Sporge27

I have a question for people.... 

I may finish up a map I once started for fun, ctf GhostTown, and I was wondering where would I go to get input on it?  Other than  of course get someone to host it for us or something, I really can't run a server behind a router being used a lot by 3 other people...

I still need to work on it a bit to tidy things up and just get heights of things just right, but yeah gonna want to test it eventually and see what others think 

....... >_>  yes I might be trying to get my name out to other places if only to have things of note ....


----------



## AndyB

Maybe have the map hosted somewhere for us to download and run around by ourselves? 
Not the best for proper playtesting. (could add bots however)

Otherwise, I can't really think of a way. With the old server dead, looks like chances are slim.


----------



## bud

@Sporge27: Try going to fpsbanana. They have many maps for a lot of Source games hosted there. If you create a thread asking for feedback, I bet there will be other players willing to try it out and provide feedback.

Or alternatively, you could upload it and share the link with us to try out.


----------



## Psychonaut

the server/community i play with most often has a custom map night every now and then, if your map is playable, then why not let me post it up over there for a play-through?  the nights usually have a full server (or at least 16 or so people), and some of the players are active enough on the forums to give you feedback, if you need that kinda thing.

otherwise, submit it to tf2maps.net, or fpsbanana, all that jazz.  just get it out there.  file host it somewhere, and i'll post it up on the forums myself, if you'd like.

if i can get my computer to run the server, i'll do it myself, but i can't guarantee any more than myself and a few other tbt-ers to playtest it.  my comp can only handle ~12 people, anyway.


----------



## Sporge27

When I say playable I mean there are spawn points and flags on both teams that can be captured, but there is at least one building not complete, and I would really like to make it look nicer/adjust measurements on somethings like fences...

I really don't know if I will get around to finishing it, I am busy making my game project... this might be a good summer thing though.


----------



## Bacon Boy

What program are you using?


----------



## Sporge27

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> What program are you using?


 
um the hammer editor the thing valve gives you


----------



## bud

I've tried out Hammer a few times. I found it a bit confusing at first, but as time went on, certain tasks became easier. I'm hoping to be able to advance myself of that in the future.
I'm actually trying to make a map that will suite the name koth_warehouse. I'm basing it off a sketch I made in boring classes XD

I also have an overhead view sketch of a map I made last year that looked so awesome. I called it tcv_spacecomplex and I literally spent about 3 hours on the design and game mode mechanics. The prefix tcv_ comes from the tc_ prefix, but this mode is done all in one round rather than many. So in short, it's a speed territory control map.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I got a unwanted gift wrap and dueling mini game
also i got prancers pride


----------



## Whiskers

I think there's already a map called Ghost Town, unless you made it - which is pretty sweet.


----------



## Psychonaut

Whiskers said:


> I think there's already a map called Ghost Town, unless you made it - which is pretty sweet.


 http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005

Refugee Gaming: 68.232.174.203:27015

TRY OUT THESE GUYS' SERVERS, THEY KICK ASS


----------



## bud

Just crafted myself the Eternal Reward. I used it in the beta and loved it and I used it yesterday and had a blast backstabbing people. That and I beat my backstab record which is now 13.
This was so worth my extra cloak and dagger and reclaimed metal.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005
> 
> Refugee Gaming: 68.232.174.203:27015
> 
> TRY OUT THESE GUYS' SERVERS, THEY KICK ASS


 
INDEED THEY DO.


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> INDEED THEY DO.


 PSYCHONAUT TESTED
SQUIRREL APPROVED
WHY AREN'T YOU ADDING THEM TO YOUR FAVORITES RIGHT NOW
YOU SHOULD BE DOING THAT
STOP READING
DO IT


----------



## bud

One good server I played on was the RagedGamer's 24/7 Hydro server. I played on it every day last summer. Although after they migrated the server, it seemed it was more empty a lot of the time. 
It's really hard to find a map on Hydro sometimes. I wish it was more popular as it's one of my all time favourite maps. I find it more complex in comparison to the other maps.


----------



## AndyB

The Problem with Hydro is that most of the time it ends up being a stalemate. And thus people don't want to deal with that.


----------



## Bacon Boy

WDZ and Nighteam are great servers. 
One lies about the usercount and the other spams premiums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still lookin for a good server... Refugee Gaming always denies me at the last second for some reason.


----------



## bud

AndyB said:


> The Problem with Hydro is that most of the time it ends up being a stalemate. And thus people don't want to deal with that.


But that's what makes the map so awesome! It requires lots of coordination and teamwork. It's a shame it turns most people away.
Speaking of unpopular maps, I really wish there were servers (that I know of) that solely play random community made maps. There are a lot of excellent maps by the community out there that really fit the TF2 mood and play out very well. I bet there's at least one out there, but I have yet to see one.


----------



## Psychonaut

bud said:


> But that's what makes the map so awesome! It requires lots of coordination and teamwork. It's a shame it turns most people away.
> Speaking of unpopular maps, I really wish there were servers (that I know of) that solely play random community made maps. There are a lot of excellent maps by the community out there that really fit the TF2 mood and play out very well. I bet there's at least one out there, but I have yet to see one.


 AH-****ING-HEM.

smorgasbord has a ****ton of custom maps, and you can ALWAYS suggest a map on the forums.  they even have custom map nights!
SERIOUSLY, GET THE **** ON THERE GUYS.

@bacon, how do they deny you? :/

and i don't think the problem with hydro is that it's solely because it's prone to stalemates, i think it's more that people don't know the map, it has a bad rep, and maybe a bit of the stalemate issue.  though the only times i've played hydro, one team or the other has been rolled within 5/10 minutes max.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I love it when im playing battle medic and i dominate a premium pyro 
Just goes to show people who use premium are the worst players on TF2


----------



## Psychonaut

Sewer dweller said:


> I love it when im playing battle medic and i dominate a premium pyro
> Just goes to show people who use premium are the worst players on TF2


 not true.

also, battle medics are some of the worst players in tf2, as the purpose of the medic is not to be a standalone fighter, but to support the team.

i melee pyros, nbd.. but i heal the team like a boss 90% of the time (given that they're around to heal)

if you're using your syringe gun more than you're medigun, you're doin it wrong.  and if you're using the blutsauger as opposed to the syringe gun, you better have damn good aim.


----------



## bud

It depends. I've seen some really good battle Medics. I don't mind those kind of Medics unless they're good at what they're doing.
My main rule as Medic is to keep the patient first. Although I will give exceptions to that rule in certain situations like if the patient was putting me into dangerous situations that may end up killing me.
I usually evaluate each person I heal and see where my cut off points are. The better they are, the more I'm willing to risk.

On a different note, what's everyone's comment on Jarate not being selectable in Medieval mode? Discuss.
I don't really mind, personally. Sure it doesn't make sense when contrasted with the fact the Spy has his cloaking devices, but when you think about it, it was all done for balance.


----------



## Psychonaut

no battle medic is a good medic, whether or not they're a good battle medic.

the medic is one of two classes that can heal the team, and while they have their time to shine in combat, they are not intended to be a direct offensive class by themselves.  medics alone are not enough to push through a team, but a medic supporting a team well is what i've seen cause rolls a good chunk of the time.

people may be good at being a battle medic.. but that doesn't mean that they're doing anything but that, and the team will most likely suffer, unless there's another medic on the team.  i really don't understand why people try to be uber pro battle medic, instead of uber pro pyro, scoot, even engie.  battle engie is awesome if you can do it right.

medieval mode as a whole is a steaming pile of poopoo, and i don't consider it anything more than a sniper's dream.  it should never have been brought into the "real" game.. there's plenty of mods and scripts for fun servers for melee only.  dedicating a whole map type to it is.. stupid.


----------



## -Aaron

If only Medieval Mode allowed Engies to build wooden level 1 sentries that shoot rocks.. ;__;


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> If only Medieval Mode allowed Engies to build wooden level 1 sentries that shoot rocks.. ;__;


 confirmed for OP as ****.

however, i would've liked a dispenser/teleporter.. it woulda been a bit more of a reason to be engie.


----------



## bud

Then that would defeat the whole purpose of Medieval mode then. If a class is useless because they're melee weapon is useless alone, then that's how it goes.
I actually really like the Medieval mode. It really has some epic moments. Sure some servers have people that just spam Sniper, but I look beyond that. I wouldn't actually mind if we got another map for this.

Now back to our battle Medic discussion. I can definitely see where you're coming from. Of course a battle Medic cannot do as much justice as a Medic who heals the pushing force. But just because someone goes battle Medic doesn't mean they should be automatically deemed useless.
I can see why you think that because you see a Medic as an amplifier of team power rather than a component of team power. I personally see them as partially an amplifier, but also a little bit of a component. Of course I know how one would see a Medic will differ from player to player.
Though one thing I must note is that if a battle Medic doesn't know how to switch styles to a typical healer medic, then that's where I may consider them as a potentially useless Medic.

And because I'm such a nerd, I'm going to set up an equation to represent team push power in TF2:
m(a+2b+1.5c+2d+2e+f+m)+0.4m(g+h)
m=Medic
a=Scout
b=Soldier
c=Pyro
d=Demoman (coincidence that it I chose 'd')
e=Heavy
f=Engie
g=Sniper
h=Spy
Where each variable equals total skill (based on 0.0 to 1.0 scale per player then added together) of that class.
Sniper and Spy are on the second part because a Medic doesn't really amplify their power at all except for healing when they get hurt.
Keep in mind this equation will only work with teams with Medics. If there's no Medic, simply exclude 'm'.

I'm sorry to those who are reading this and made your brain melt and/or combust.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> not true.
> 
> also, battle medics are some of the worst players in tf2, as the purpose of the medic is not to be a standalone fighter, but to support the team.
> 
> i melee pyros, nbd.. but i heal the team like a boss 90% of the time (given that they're around to heal)
> 
> if you're using your syringe gun more than you're medigun, you're doin it wrong.  and if you're using the blutsauger as opposed to the syringe gun, you better have damn good aim.


 
I didnt intend to be a battle medic but god damn my team didnt even care about me soo i had to defend myself and ended up dominating a m1 pyro using premium


----------



## Psychonaut

if a medic is healing, they aren't being a battle medic.
if a medic is helping to take down a threat, they aren't a battle medic.

if a medic is not healing and is focusing only on killing, that's what i think a battle medic is.

medival mode is ****, and i really hope we don't get another mode for it.
it's awful.
every class is useful in at least one way, but it's just pointless spam, and ends up being a cluster **** on C if you're playing degroot.


----------



## bud

Why so much hate towards Medieval mode D:
I don't think it's bad and I'm pretty sure others don't either as there are quite a few servers offered on cp_degrootskeep. Though, if you find it terrible, I can't argue much with an opinion.

You're also quite strict when it comes to a Medic's duties. 
In my opinion, I think everyone is free to play each class however they want as long as it works out for the team in some way. If Medics were only for healing, he'd have no syringe gun or bone saw. If Engies were only for building bases to defend, he wouldn't have the Gunslinger or the ability to move buildings.

EDIT: 2000th thread post gets!


----------



## Psychonaut

bud said:


> Why so much hate towards Medieval mode D:
> I don't think it's bad and I'm pretty sure others don't either as there are quite a few servers offered on cp_degrootskeep. Though, if you find it terrible, I can't argue much with an opinion.
> 
> You're also quite strict when it comes to a Medic's duties.
> In my opinion, I think everyone is free to play each class however they want as long as it works out for the team in some way. If Medics were only for healing, he'd have no syringe gun or bone saw. If Engies were only for building bases to defend, he wouldn't have the Gunslinger or the ability to move buildings.
> 
> EDIT: 2000th thread post gets!


 there's 24/7 servers for every valve map, last i heard..  doesn't mean 2fort's any better.

i am quite strict, because i want to win.  different mindset, i guess.
also, that's a horrible example with the engie..  should've mentioned shotty or pistol, as both the gunslinger and ability to move buildings came about.. what, 3 years after tf2's release?
and the purpose of an engineer is not to be an all-out offensive force.. but to be able to support the team with his buildings, mainly the sentry, but the others still being of importance.  without the tele, heavies and soldiers would take forever to push, or defend the front lines.  dispensers both heal medics, and provide a safe haven for the team.
the problem i have is when engies don't build teles or dispensers, and just sit there whacking their gun.
i fully endorse the engineer making his rounds just outside of the sentry's range, if not only to protect it from those trying to take it down.. but to not build anything would be to miss the point of the engineer completely, and you'd probably be better off playing scout.

a medic that doesn't heal at some point should be playing another class, and that's that.


----------



## bud

Psychonaut said:


> there's 24/7 servers for every valve map, last i heard..  doesn't mean 2fort's any better.
> 
> i am quite strict, because i want to win.  different mindset, i guess.
> also, that's a horrible example with the engie..  should've mentioned shotty or pistol, as both the gunslinger and ability to move buildings came about.. what, 3 years after tf2's release?
> and the purpose of an engineer is not to be an all-out offensive force.. but to be able to support the team with his buildings, mainly the sentry, but the others still being of importance.  without the tele, heavies and soldiers would take forever to push, or defend the front lines.  dispensers both heal medics, and provide a safe haven for the team.
> the problem i have is when engies don't build teles or dispensers, and just sit there whacking their gun.
> i fully endorse the engineer making his rounds just outside of the sentry's range, if not only to protect it from those trying to take it down.. but to not build anything would be to miss the point of the engineer completely, and you'd probably be better off playing scout.
> 
> a medic that doesn't heal at some point should be playing another class, and that's that.


Yeah, I know the Engie example was a tad bad, I was thinking of excluding it, but I left it there just for the example's purpose. Mentioning the Shotgun or Pistol would have no purpose in my example because there are no tactics evolving solely those weapons (well there technically is, but that would be a tactic that I would consider useless).
I see that you basically want all classes to do what they were originally intended to do. I'm okay with that, but I like seeing alternate ways of playing a class. Though in some situations I do think that some players should adjust their tactics to help support the team more. Their current tactic may be helping, but is they switch to the default tactic, it could help more.
I think were also at a bit of a mix up too. I do have a mindset that wants to win. It's just I believe there are other ways to play a class just as efficiently. I adapt to my situations. What class I pick and how I play as that class all depends on the current situation. I go with whatever will help out my team. If I see a currently chosen class and/or tactic is not that beneficial to the team, I change it to something that is.

I think instead of bickering about this topic for the next 15 pages, how about we just agree to disagree?
Both you and I have very polar and static opinions on this topic, so I think it would be best to just conclude with that. If we don't stop now, by the time this discussion ends, we will eventually have discussed every tactic for every map for every class XD


----------



## Psychonaut

bud said:


> If we don't stop now, by the time this discussion ends, we will eventually have discussed every tactic for every map for every class XD


 what's the problem with that?

not like there's much new content in tf2 at the moment, anyways.

and no, i don't think we have a mix up..  what i'm trying to point out is that 80% of the time (lolmadeupfacts) a battle medic or an engie who doesn't capitalize on the use of his buildings (the only real perk to playing engie) will not be nearly as effective in helping the team as they would have been, had they done what their class is best at..

i'm not trying to say that every class should only play one way and one way only.. that would make no sense, considering, as you've pointed out, the medic has a gun and a melee weapon like everyone else.  i do not however agree that a medic should capitalize on those weapons, instead of their medigun.  i feel the same way about an engie and his buildings.  there should nearly always be a dispenser close by for your teammate (granted they take it upon themselves to help protect the building), and a teleporter to get them back to the battle if and when they die.  his is paramount when using the gunslinger, since the mini-sentry alone is not going to win the game (against a team with one decent demoman)

if an engie is just running around with their shotgun/pistol blazing, there is a point where they just need to be playing scout, or something else.  they may be able to kill something, but that won't help the team as much as heals, speed, and killing + protection of an area.

and in regards to tactics with a weapon.. you use it to kill people.  the engie was meant to use his shotgun and pistol, yet most every bad engie just sits behind his sentry (sometimes with a freshly-dropped dispenser behind him) and just turtles, doing nothing to really help push the opposing team back, or to help the team help him.  3 shotgun bursts or a spray of pistol fire can help a lot, when the other team is just sitting back and building an uber against you.

if you don't wanna continue, feel free to change the topic.  just glad the tf2 topic isn't dead all the way.


----------



## bud

Psychonaut said:


> what's the problem with that?
> 
> not like there's much new content in tf2 at the moment, anyways.
> 
> and no, i don't think we have a mix up..  what i'm trying to point out is that 80% of the time (lolmadeupfacts) a battle medic or an engie who doesn't capitalize on the use of his buildings (the only real perk to playing engie) will not be nearly as effective in helping the team as they would have been, had they done what their class is best at..
> 
> i'm not trying to say that every class should only play one way and one way only.. that would make no sense, considering, as you've pointed out, the medic has a gun and a melee weapon like everyone else.  i do not however agree that a medic should capitalize on those weapons, instead of their medigun.  i feel the same way about an engie and his buildings.  there should nearly always be a dispenser close by for your teammate (granted they take it upon themselves to help protect the building), and a teleporter to get them back to the battle if and when they die.  his is paramount when using the gunslinger, since the mini-sentry alone is not going to win the game (against a team with one decent demoman)
> 
> if an engie is just running around with their shotgun/pistol blazing, there is a point where they just need to be playing scout, or something else.  they may be able to kill something, but that won't help the team as much as heals, speed, and killing + protection of an area.
> 
> and in regards to tactics with a weapon.. you use it to kill people.  the engie was meant to use his shotgun and pistol, yet most every bad engie just sits behind his sentry (sometimes with a freshly-dropped dispenser behind him) and just turtles, doing nothing to really help push the opposing team back, or to help the team help him.  3 shotgun bursts or a spray of pistol fire can help a lot, when the other team is just sitting back and building an uber against you.
> 
> if you don't wanna continue, feel free to change the topic.  just glad the tf2 topic isn't dead all the way.


I think we have two different definitions of battle engie/offensive engie here. My version has a sentry in it. Although technically with or without a Sentry involved, as long as the engineer is building or present on the front lines would make him a battle engie.
Also about you saying how a lot of Engies just sit behind their sentries, just think of it this way: they're a perfect target for a stab and sap  It's even better and more fun if you have the Eternal Reward. Those kind of Engies are really common on the 360. The only thing they know how to do is build a Sentry and Dispenser, repair buildings, and camp.
Now I must agree with you though that an engineer trying to push with just a shotgun and pistol is pretty much useless. Three other classes have the same shotgun as the Engie. All of those shotguns for the other classes are under the secondary slot. I think you can pretty much see what I'm getting at. The Engie's shotgun/pistol should only be used for defending himself and defending or assisting his Sentry.

And I've finally figured out how to put my opinion in a nutshell. I pretty much don't care how my teammates prefer to play as long as we win, I can feel the team flow and nobody dominates me. That one sentence just saved me from typing like a billion paragraphs.

I'm not gonna bother arguing any further about being a battle Medic. You seem to be pretty set to that opinion as much as I am with with mine


----------



## Psychonaut

bud said:


> I think we have two different definitions of battle engie/offensive engie here. My version has a sentry in it. Although technically with or without a Sentry involved, as long as the engineer is building or present on the front lines would make him a battle engie.
> Also about you saying how a lot of Engies just sit behind their sentries, just think of it this way: they're a perfect target for a stab and sap  It's even better and more fun if you have the Eternal Reward. Those kind of Engies are really common on the 360. The only thing they know how to do is build a Sentry and Dispenser, repair buildings, and camp.
> Now I must agree with you though that an engineer trying to push with just a shotgun and pistol is pretty much useless. Three other classes have the same shotgun as the Engie. All of those shotguns for the other classes are under the secondary slot. I think you can pretty much see what I'm getting at. The Engie's shotgun/pistol should only be used for defending himself and defending or assisting his Sentry.
> 
> And I've finally figured out how to put my opinion in a nutshell. I pretty much don't care how my teammates prefer to play as long as we win, I can feel the team flow and nobody dominates me. That one sentence just saved me from typing like a billion paragraphs.
> 
> I'm not gonna bother arguing any further about being a battle Medic. You seem to be pretty set to that opinion as much as I am with with mine


 i think you think i'm missing the point of a battle engie..
if you're going to be an offensive engineer, you should be able to drop a mini sentry to help take some pressure off of the team, keep a dispenser close by, and still manage to get a tele up.

if you don't have a sentry.. you're still doing it wrong.. all the buildings are equally as important, it's just sad to me that the sentry gets so much attention, while the dispenser and tele are what really helps the team do well.

and i dunno.  too tired to make a coherent post at this point, but i think both of us got across our points well enough.

SO.
HOW BOUT DAT CHEW CHEW


----------



## bud

Psychonaut said:


> i think you think i'm missing the point of a battle engie..
> if you're going to be an offensive engineer, you should be able to drop a mini sentry to help take some pressure off of the team, keep a dispenser close by, and still manage to get a tele up.
> 
> if you don't have a sentry.. you're still doing it wrong.. all the buildings are equally as important, it's just sad to me that the sentry gets so much attention, while the dispenser and tele are what really helps the team do well.
> 
> and i dunno.  too tired to make a coherent post at this point, but i think both of us got across our points well enough.
> 
> SO.
> HOW BOUT DAT CHEW CHEW


That's actually what I was talking about. My version of an offensive Engineer uses the Sentry and I usually try to get the teleporters set up and a dispenser back at the base for teammates.
And yeah, an Engineer that builds no buildings is doing it wrong because his pistol and shotgun are available in other classes if that's all the player wishes to use.

I think we'll put this discussion to rest finally as my brain is also about drained too. And I have a project to work on too, so this isn't looking good >_>

Onto other things...
Deep fried cheesecake. Discuss.


----------



## Bacon Boy

tl;dr, what I got from it was that you guys are arguing about the use of medics and engies when it comes to battles

My Input:

The useless members are: 1) Medics that run around with the Blutsauger, shooting people at point blank; and 2) Engies that run around shooting without making buildings/just putting up a level one dispenser. Think: bots. 

Yes, medics have attack weapons. But their primary focus is healing and ubering/giving crits. Engies are pretty much defense. If an engie that builds his buildings leaves them to go fight, he leaves his buildings vulnerable. It's better to just move around instead of camp. Don't really know what the whole "argument" was about, so I don't know if that meant anything in said argument.


----------



## Psychonaut

the engineer can be a GREAT offensive force if they know the map enough to know where to setup a safe zone.

mini sentries are way too OP if you have the resources to just spam them (payload maps = oh god no not again)

but using the mini sentry leaves you little to no excuse not to turn around and build a dispenser behind a wall while the mini sentry protects the immediate area that enemies are coming from.  at worst, you just soften the opposition up enough to allow soldiers/scouts to pick them off.

teleporters are one of the nicest things to have if you're a slow class, and engineers who build them are definitely credit.

and no, let's talk about pl_frontier, as it's now an official map.


----------



## bud

Psychonaut said:


> and no, let's talk about pl_frontier, as it's now an official map.


I played that map a long time ago when it was still just an unofficial map. From what I remember, it was a pretty epic map. Whenever I get a chance to play on the PC, I hope to check this map out again.
I also remember playing on cp_freight before they officialized it. Haven't played on that map for ages though.

For the heck of it, I think I'll list my favourite maps on TF2 by type:

King of the Hill:
koth_harvest_event
koth_viaduct

Arena:
arena_offblast

Attack/Defend:
cp_junction
cp_manor_event/cp_mountainlab
cp_egypt

Capture the Flag:
ctf_doublecross
ctf_2fort

Capture Point:
cp_coldfront
cp_fastlane

Payload:
pl_upward
pl_thundermountain

Payload Race:
plr_hightower

Territory Control:
Well there is only one...
tc_hydro

I think my overall most favourite map would be either cp_coldfront or pl_upward. Both of those maps are really well designed in my opinion.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

hey guyz i play dis vidio game as the skoot class i liek to run and shoot lol


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:


> hey guyz i play dis vidio game as the skoot class i liek to run and shoot lol


 i don't even anderson


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Yay new japanesse update


----------



## Entei Slider

I love the fact that not even a day after the shogun/japanese/whatever update. Japan has an earthquake....


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I was thinking that as well


----------



## Psychonaut

really guys?

only three posts since advertising/marketing promotion?

c'mooooon


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:


> really guys?
> 
> only three posts since advertising/marketing promotion?
> 
> c'mooooon


What do you expect? Most people that do post now are just item whores and don't care about the core game.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:


> What do you expect? Most people that do post now are just item whores and don't care about the core game.


 still, the item whores could post a bit. 
and not an -aaron in sight.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

LOL GUYS I GOT THE VOLACNO FRAGMENT IM SOO COOL


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> LOL GUYS I GOT THE VOLACNO FRAGMENT IM SOO COOL


 it's no longer OP
nbd


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> it's no longer OP
> nbd


 
What is this i dont even
They should buff sun on a stick :l


----------



## Psychonaut

no, they should work on balancing what weapons exist, and work from there..

but instead, we get new spammy promotional items..  whoop.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


> no, they should work on balancing what weapons exist, and work from there..
> 
> but instead, we get new spammy promotional items..  whoop.


 
Why make the game better when you can use it to make even more money?


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> Why make the game better when you can use it to make even more money?


 i c wut u did thar
:3


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


> i c wut u did thar
> :3


 
I think considering how much Valve often listens to it's fans, people tend to forget that Valve is actually a big game company, rather than an indie studio.


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> I think considering how much Valve often listens to it's fans, people tend to forget that Valve is actually a big game company, rather than an indie studio.


 this is true.. but it would be hard to imagine where any company would be, without a fanbase.  tf2 is not valve's only source of income.. and if it were, adding micro-transactions is a great way to pick up the slack they've lost.. but i think they're just not trying, right now..

the quality of the items (or lack of), and the rate at which promotional items are being pumped out is what my gripe about tf2 is.
i'm all for donations for map makers and people who make good community content.  i am not for having a new weapon and hat for each major game release.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> this is true.. but it would be hard to imagine where any company would be, without a fanbase.  tf2 is not valve's only source of income.. and if it were, adding micro-transactions is a great way to pick up the slack they've lost.. but i think they're just not trying, right now..
> 
> the quality of the items (or lack of), and the rate at which promotional items are being pumped out is what my gripe about tf2 is.
> i'm all for donations for map makers and people who make good community content.  i am not for having a new weapon and hat for each major game release.


 
Major game release?


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Major game release?


not the right words, but you know what i mean..
at first it was alright, sam & max, nbd.  maybe worms, too.  then it got out of hand after poker night.  every other week there's a new promo to buy
just kinda underhanded on valve's part to do that
the in game store.. okay.. but just using it to promote other stuff.. meh.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> not the right words, but you know what i mean..
> at first it was alright, sam & max, nbd.  maybe worms, too.  then it got out of hand after poker night.  every other week there's a new promo to buy
> just kinda underhanded on valve's part to do that
> the in game store.. okay.. but just using it to promote other stuff.. meh.


 
Yeah... it should be just for valve games or something


----------



## bud

I got the Half-Zatoichi the first day I played after the update. I really like it. It's exceptionally good if you're planning to play Medieval Mode. I played in that mode and ended being 1st MVP on our team. Well with the help of my trust Charge n' Targe of course.
My friend pre-ordered Shogun 2 so he got all the items. The other ones look okay. The new Spy knife looks neat, but I'll stick to my Eternal Reward.


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:


> still, the item whores could post a bit.
> and not an -aaron in sight.


 
DON'T WORRY. I AM ALIVE.

As for the update, I'm sort-of-happy that we got some content. I just with they weren't hats all the time. It would've been an awesome update if the contents were the new weapons and a new, Shogun-themed Medieval mode map.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> DON'T WORRY. I AM ALIVE.
> 
> As for the update, I'm sort-of-happy that we got some content. I just with they weren't hats all the time. It would've been an awesome update if the contents were the new weapons and a new, Shogun-themed Medieval mode map.


 i was actually wondering why there wasn't one.

i can just imagine a bunch of rocky pillars/cliffs with bridges and such connecting them.. towering above clouds and stuff, masking what's below if you fall.

and a big japanese-style house at the end point.  not that degroot **** where you have to come in through one way.. multiple ways to get over, under, or through the castle walls.  that'd be fun.

i think i need to lern2/map


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


> i was actually wondering why there wasn't one.
> 
> i can just imagine a bunch of rocky pillars/cliffs with bridges and such connecting them.. towering above clouds and stuff, masking what's below if you fall.
> 
> and a big japanese-style house at the end point.  not that degroot **** where you have to come in through one way.. multiple ways to get over, under, or through the castle walls.  that'd be fun.
> 
> i think i need to lern2/map


Try this map, mebbe. See if it's any good?


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> Try this map, mebbe. See if it's any good?


 no.. i didn't mean a 5CP map..  and i have played on that map at some point in time, a long while ago..  i didn't really enjoy it, though..  sadly.

very similar to some of the japanese-themed levels in spyro the dragon (series) if you know what i mean by that.. huge chasms, and the like.  i dunno.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


> no.. i didn't mean a 5CP map..  and i have played on that map at some point in time, a long while ago..  i didn't really enjoy it, though..  sadly.
> 
> very similar to some of the japanese-themed levels in spyro the dragon (series) if you know what i mean by that.. huge chasms, and the like.  i dunno.


Yeah, I think I know what you're getting at. Foggy mountain top, rickety wooden bridges connecting pagodas. Jade and stone dragon statues as they're more PC than a much more realistic for that setting Buddha. I get what you're talking about.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Anyone have a safe n' sound for trade? Been lookin for one for a while.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I would really appreciate if Valve optimized and balanced their ****ing game instead of giving me Fans of War or some **** like that.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> i was actually wondering why there wasn't one.
> 
> i can just imagine a bunch of rocky pillars/cliffs with bridges and such connecting them.. towering above clouds and stuff, masking what's below if you fall.
> 
> and a big japanese-style house at the end point.  not that degroot **** where you have to come in through one way.. multiple ways to get over, under, or through the castle walls.  that'd be fun.
> 
> i think i need to lern2/map


 MAKE IT NOW


----------



## sadmemories20

My most used one is Scout, then Spy, then Pyro I believe.


----------



## bud

Anyone gain any vintage items from the last update? Apparently some crafting recipes changed so those who crafted it using the old blueprint now have a vintage version instead. I checked today and found out I now have a vintage Loch-N-Load.

 It seems we now also have all the possible blueprints viewable on the crafting screen. They're a tad disorganized though if you ask me.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Got a Vintage Jarate somehow... I am confuz...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Got vintage Sharpened volcano fragment


----------



## Sporge27

So saw you can support Japan by buying hats   I just got hte cheaper one, I can't give a ton.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Would encourage people to buy thosse hats i they where actually.... whats the word? oh yeah GOOD
I know its for charity but it wouldnt kill them to make a good looking virtual hat for charity


----------



## Sporge27

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Would encourage people to buy thosse hats i they where actually.... whats the word? oh yeah GOOD
> I know its for charity but it wouldnt kill them to make a good looking virtual hat for charity


 
They went traditional Japanese... You insult their people!


----------



## Psychonaut

i actually don't mind this happening

what i do mind is people who are going to be scalping other people for these hats down the road, and making a profit.

because with gift wrap, everything is tradeable.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

A guy came on the server i was on and copied my name then proceeded to play FRIDAY FRIDAY :l
He got banned though


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko




----------



## Psychonaut

made me happy inside


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Its just amazing *Sheds a tear*
SHAT DISPENSER WITH ME


----------



## Psychonaut

at first i thought the potato sack hat was a april fools lie

i was wrong


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:


> at first i thought the potato sack hat was a april fools lie
> 
> i was wrong


 
Is it a sack, or just an actual potato that sits on your head?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> at first i thought the potato sack hat was a april fools lie
> 
> i was wrong


 
The what


----------



## «Jack»

Valve's not even trying anymore with the promos.


----------



## -Aaron




----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:


>


 
Well could be worse...


----------



## AndyB

Would of prefered a potato sack.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

More useless items and less optimization, Valve! Get on it!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

They need new engie items 
he has like 6 weapons :l and they better make them balanced *COUGH WRANGLER* 
*COUGH SNIPERS ARE USELESS ON 2fort*


----------



## Bacon Boy

We just need a new pistol for the engie.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> We just need a new pistol for the engie.


 This
Maybe a pistol that has revenge mini crits for how many times people have used your tele
but then again people would just spam their teleporter 
Hmmm im gonna think about this


----------



## AndyB

I don't see anything wrong with his pistol myself


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> I don't see anything wrong with his pistol myself


 
Laser Pistol 8D

jk
I just think that the wrangler isn't that good of an alternative.


----------



## Entei Slider

http://www.teamfortress.com/?p=1
Nine new hats and a bear apparently, at least these are all findable craftable and buyable....


O......M.......G

I MUST HAVE THAT BEAR!


----------



## Bacon Boy

No idea what they look like, though. But I'd rather have more map updates/performance updates than hats and weapons. Maybe even a new class... just kidding. Still waiting for meet the pyro and meet the medic... I doubt it'll ever happen, though.


----------



## Entei Slider

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> No idea what they look like, though. But I'd rather have more map updates/performance updates than hats and weapons. Maybe even a new class... just kidding. Still waiting for meet the pyro and meet the medic... I doubt it'll ever happen, though.


 
Didn't ya hear? Meet the Medic is coming "soon". It's already been previewed.

Also if you wanna see the hats, just go to the official wiki.


----------



## AndyB

Entei Slider said:


> Didn't ya hear? Meet the Medic is coming "soon". It's already been previewed.


 
Meet the Medic was meant to come out several months back. 
Any sort of previeew has been questionable at best.


----------



## Entei Slider

Well, I heard that people had gotten a preview at like a portal 2 demo or something. So, meh, we'll see....

EDIT:Also there's alot more misc items than I thought added... hats to me means hats not misc items. But still they look pretty cool, TEDDY ROOSEBELT OWNS.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I REALLY want TeddyBear Rosebelt more then anyone in the world!


----------



## Entei Slider

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> I REALLY want TeddyBear Rosebelt more then anyone in the world!


 
I want him the most, considering I would pay a ridiculous amount for him, heck, if I wasn't saving up and didn't want mine tradeable, I would buy him when I got home.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Entei Slider said:


> I want him the most, considering I would pay a ridiculous amount for him, heck, if I wasn't saving up and didn't want mine tradeable, I would buy him when I got home.


 
Gonna buy it now


----------



## Entei Slider

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Gonna *buy* it now



Exactly, you're going to _buy_ it. You're not putting any effort on getting you're engies friend.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Entei Slider said:


> Exactly, you're going to _buy_ it. You're not putting any effort on getting you're engies friend.


 
Real life money vs sitting in a idling server hmmm


----------



## Entei Slider

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Real life money vs sitting in a idling server hmmm



>Implying idling is the only way to get items.

There are things called crafting,trading,having fun playing, and not spending 17.49 on a virtual bear....


----------



## -Aaron

@Andy: Would've preferred a Grenade Launcher that shoots out potatoes made out of scrap metal and a potato sack for ammo storage.


----------



## Psychonaut

okay, so to counteract the blatant promotional-ness of the potato pack, there's apparently some kinda cryptic messaging in the games.

be it just one big "potato" fool's day joke, or something that actually comes together with portal 2 has yet to be seen.. but don't hold your breath.  would explain the name of the hat, though.

oh well.

on the topic of weapons, ****ING LEAVE THEM ALONE.  the only differences i really use all the time are bonk on scout, EQ on solly (who doesn't), ubersaw on medic, GRU on heavy, gunslinger when necessary (/friendgineering, etc), and the spy watches the four times i've played spy.

the items need to be balanced, they don't need to have more and more of them.  ****, look at what happened to yu-gi-oh (the card game.  yes, i played yu gi oh. yes, i was pro.  amazoness deck represent.)

point is, new items are just going to be upgrades to older ones, and essentially change the game as a whole.  the medic is becoming less necessary as every class except for the demoman, sniper, and spy has a way to heal themselves, and the classes have become very blended, imo.  there is no need for team play, when there is one class that can cover all of it's own weaknesses.

i dunno.  i feel like i've been over this before, so i'll leave it at that.  /rant.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> okay, so to counteract the blatant promotional-ness of the potato pack, there's apparently some kinda cryptic messaging in the games.
> 
> be it just one big "potato" fool's day joke, or something that actually comes together with portal 2 has yet to be seen.. but don't hold your breath.  would explain the name of the hat, though.
> 
> oh well.
> 
> on the topic of weapons, ****ING LEAVE THEM ALONE.  the only differences i really use all the time are bonk on scout, EQ on solly (who doesn't), ubersaw on medic, GRU on heavy, gunslinger when necessary (/friendgineering, etc), and the spy watches the four times i've played spy.
> 
> the items need to be balanced, they don't need to have more and more of them.  ****, look at what happened to yu-gi-oh (the card game.  yes, i played yu gi oh. yes, i was pro.  amazoness deck represent.)
> 
> point is, new items are just going to be upgrades to older ones, and essentially change the game as a whole.  the medic is becoming less necessary as every class except for the demoman, sniper, and spy has a way to heal themselves, and the classes have become very blended, imo.  there is no need for team play, when there is one class that can cover all of it's own weaknesses.
> 
> i dunno.  i feel like i've been over this before, so i'll leave it at that.  /rant.


 
Yeah sorry to got off topic buy yugioh just broke....
I mean... look up the gladiator beasts as soon as card games on motor cycles came out it all got screwed over


and by idling in a server i meant the people who REALLY want it will either go try craft it (If they want to craft it quicker they will idle) or they will go around saying BUYING TEDDY BEAR ROSEBELT
Problem is that everyone wants it = no one sells it


----------



## Psychonaut

tf2 is meant to have balance, and i feel that's becoming lost, as the classes are losing that.  if one class can fulfill the duties of two, whats the purpose of the second class, for the first?

i can understand if they're trying to make teams less dependent on teamwork.. but it is *team* fortress 2..

and as for idling/hats, idlers gonna idle, buyers gonna buy.  nbd.  just ****ty when it interrupts the game.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> tf2 is meant to have balance, and i feel that's becoming lost, as the classes are losing that.  if one class can fulfill the duties of two, whats the purpose of the second class, for the first?
> 
> i can understand if they're trying to make teams less dependent on teamwork.. but it is *team* fortress 2..
> 
> and as for idling/hats, idlers gonna idle, buyers gonna buy.  nbd.  just ****ty when it interrupts the game.


 
Thosse guys really should get out my 2fort :l and go to a trading server


----------



## AndyB

lol 2fort


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:


> lol 2fort


What? No, seriously what?


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> What? No, seriously what?


 lolololol


----------



## Bacon Boy

Problem with crafting, you have a small chance of getting the hat you want. Isn't it like 3 reclaimed plus a class badge?


----------



## Psychonaut

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Problem with crafting, you have a small chance of getting the hat you want. Isn't it like 3 reclaimed plus a class badge?


 3 refined - random hat
4 refined + class token (which is 3 class-specific items IIRC) - class-specific random hat

pro-tip, use metal to trade for the hats you want.  even if you're trading 3 refined for a hat, you KNOW you're gonna get what you want.  if you can get it for less, that's just gravy.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Teddy name ideas, go!


----------



## Psychonaut

friend of mine named his teddy "Hobbes The Teddy", since "hobbes the tiger 2.0" gifted it to him.

i'd probably name mine something stupid like cubchoo, or lil' pardner/buddy.

or, who could forget, bully.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> lolololol


 
Explodes


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:


> Teddy name ideas, go!


 
"AndyB" He's one cuddly mother ****er!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Id call mine Scruffy in memory of my old teddy ;(


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko




----------



## Entei Slider

http://www.teamfortress.com/hatless/


Most uneccesary update ever.... not because of no hats, just because of what is in it...


----------



## Psychonaut

Entei Slider said:


> http://www.teamfortress.com/hatless/
> 
> 
> Most uneccesary update ever.... not because of no hats, just because of what is in it...


 really? :|
medic gets a new option to see how much they're healing
new training
BOTS WORK IN OFFLINE MODE PAYLOAD MAPS
"new"-ish map, and a fix to an older one
better voice communication is an option
server-side, a huge overhaul just went down.  server rankings are imminent.
dueling upgrade, to prevent class-counter-picking
and a bunch of item balances, though i think they did bad with the new melee reduce damage allow crits thing.  nbd, though.

it's.. quite a big update.  most of the ones we've been getting are awful, compared to this one.. but meh.


----------



## Entei Slider

Psychonaut said:


> really? :|
> medic gets a new option to see how much they're healing
> new training
> BOTS WORK IN OFFLINE MODE PAYLOAD MAPS
> "new"-ish map, and a fix to an older one
> better voice communication is an option
> server-side, a huge overhaul just went down.  server rankings are imminent.
> dueling upgrade, to prevent class-counter-picking
> and a bunch of item balances, though i think they did bad with the new melee reduce damage allow crits thing.  nbd, though.
> 
> it's.. quite a big update.  most of the ones we've been getting are awful, compared to this one.. but meh.


 
Honestly you're right, I think I am just annoyed with my computer problems so anything not pro portal 2 news annoys me...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Smarter bots. :O
Soon, we won't need players anymore!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I was expecting the detonator and the quick fix
but nope 3rd update soo far that doesnt have them :l


----------



## Entei Slider

It's official, hatless update is the worst update ever...

Unable to acess backpack, and all game modes (mods like saxton) ruined.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Entei Slider said:


> It's official, hatless update is the worst update ever...
> 
> Unable to acess backpack, and all game modes (mods like saxton) ruined.


 
Maybe it's because... wait for it.... the server you were playing on lost it's connection to Steam! 
And how are the modes ruined?


----------



## Entei Slider

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Maybe it's because... wait for it.... the server you were playing on lost it's connection to Steam!
> And how are the modes ruined?


 
All servers I have been on are like this, and the saxton mod servers aren't even running saxton, they are just regular servers.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Entei Slider said:


> All servers I have been on are like this, and the saxton mod servers aren't even running saxton, they are just regular servers.


 
Oh damn, you're right. No one can connect to their loadout.


----------



## Entei Slider

Just got an announcement from the shendileers group from steam.

http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/April_14,_2011_Patch 
Undocumented changes:-Server-side model attachments, as used in popular mods like VS Saxton Hale Mode and Advanced Weaponiser are now entirely disabled. 


Really......you introduce some concepts people do not like in the polycount update (crates keys store etc.)...Then you DESTROY source mod and custom weapons for mods in
TF2...WAY TO GO GABE...way to go....-walks off mumbling and ranting-


----------



## AndyB

Yeah, Gabe, the one man army made TF2. He IS Valve.


----------



## Psychonaut

Entei Slider said:


> Just got an announcement from the shendileers group from steam.
> 
> http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/April_14,_2011_Patch
> Undocumented changes:-Server-side model attachments, as used in popular mods like VS Saxton Hale Mode and Advanced Weaponiser are now entirely disabled.
> 
> 
> Really......you introduce some concepts people do not like in the polycount update (crates keys store etc.)...Then you DESTROY source mod and custom weapons for mods in
> TF2...WAY TO GO GABE...way to go....-walks off mumbling and ranting-


 because that one day you couldn't play a free mod is too much time to give them to fix their entire system overhaul.

yeah.  makes sense that they shouldn't ever move forwards with their technology, ever, and that when they do, it will always be perfect every time.


----------



## Bacon Boy

The servers have been all messed up tonight. First loadouts are down, now tf2 keeps crashing (this isn't just me), etc.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yea, the hatless update screwed over TF2.


----------



## AndyB

I find it funny that you're saying an update *without* hats has "ruined" the game.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Does anyone else miss the game how it used to be? I can't get into this game for anything nowadays :/ Items ruined a game that I looked forward to for months.


----------



## Psychonaut

there was another update today (just a general bugfix) that should get rid of the crash for most of you who are having problems.  ex:bacon boy.

the problem had something to do with multiple core processing, so if you had that enabled you were way more likely to crash.

just a heads up.  hatless updated added more content than we've gotten in the past 6 months/since engie update.  shut up.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


> there was another update today (just a general bugfix) that should get rid of the crash for most of you who are having problems.  ex:bacon boy.
> 
> the problem had something to do with multiple core processing, so if you had that enabled you were way more likely to crash.
> 
> just a heads up.  hatless updated added more content than we've gotten in the past 6 months/since engie update.  shut up.


 So my new computer actually PREVENTED me from playing a game for awhile. Heh, go figure.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> I find it funny that you're saying an update *without* hats has "ruined" the game.


 
I didn't mean it like that. Plus, I'd rather them update the software then add more hats and items. Make it smoother/add class/idk. There are so many better options than hats updates.


----------



## Psychonaut

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> I didn't mean it like that. Plus, I'd rather them update the software then add more hats and items. Make it smoother/add class/idk. There are so many better options than hats updates.


 that's exactly what they did.
they just didn't get it right the first time, like they often have not.

it should be fixed, though.  cut them some slack, they had a lot of **** going on at once, and it's a huge update, regardless.


----------



## Psychonaut

bumping for a classic.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> bumping for a classic.


 
Thats just brilliant

So... In order what are your most played classes?
For me its...
1.Engineer
2.Demoman
3.Scout
4.Sniper (Wut)
5.MEDICK 
6.Heavy
7.Pyro (y u no near top)
8.Spy (Uh he should be least)
9. Soldier ( I find him kinda boring)


----------



## Bacon Boy

1. Spy
2. Engie
3. Sniper
4. Pyro
5. Soldier 
6. Heavy
7. Scout
8. Medic
9. Demoman


----------



## Kanye Omari West

1. Soldier
2. Demoman
3. Spy
4. Scout
5. Heavy
6. Pyro
7. Medic
8. Engineer
9. Sniper


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im making a TF2 heavy version of Friday and i need a lil help with the lyrics im kinda out of ideas 

6am waking up in the spawn room gotta be pootis gotta get outta spawn 
gotta have my sandwich gotta have my dispenser i am russian
gotta get down to the fort gotta catch my teleporter, i see my medic healing with medigun shooting with syringegun gotta make my mind up which melee should i use?
its 2fort 2fort gotta kill scouts on 2fort, everybodys looking forward to the free weekend weekend 
2fort 2fort 2fort pootising on 2fort everybodys looking forward to the update pootising pootsing pootising GOTTAM Pootising Pootising GOTTAM 
Looking forward to the lvl3 dispensers
7:45 were pushin tiny cart pushing so fast i want tiny cart to fly
Spy Spy look out for spy pyro knows where he is
Pyros gots this baby sniper hasnt got this
Scout is by my right 
Demomans got this soldiers got this
Now snipers jarated him
Using sasha as my primary 
Using sandvich as my secondary
Gotta make my mind up which teleport should i take?
Its goldrush Goldrush gotta push the cart on goldrush everybodys looking forward to the free weekend weekend
Goldrush Goldrush
Nobodys looking forward to the hatless update
Pootising Pootising GOTTAM Pootising Pootising GOTTAM
Gun Gun GUn Looking forward to the charge

H-W Heavy weapons guy
So building my teleport (Building teleporter
Making the exit (Exit)
Im building Erecting (Yeah Yeah)


----------



## Psychonaut

http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005/stats/TF2
scout
pyro (both because of prophunt)
medic
engie (again, prophunt)
demoman
heavy
soldier
spy
sniper (**** snipers)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

sniper (**** snipers)

Iknoright


----------



## Entei Slider

Scout
Spy
Demoman (wut)
Soldier (Wut!?!?!)
Pyro 
Heavy
Sniper (me and pajami used to have sniper fights on Doublecross...)
Engie
Medic


----------



## Bacon Boy

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Im making a TF2 heavy version of Friday and i need a lil help with the lyrics im kinda out of ideas
> 
> 6am waking up in the spawn room gotta be pootis gotta get outta spawn
> gotta have my sandwich gotta have my dispenser i am russian
> gotta get down to the fort gotta catch my teleporter, i see my medic healing with medigun shooting with syringegun gotta make my mind up which melee should i use?
> its 2fort 2fort gotta kill scouts on 2fort, everybodys looking forward to the free weekend weekend
> 2fort 2fort 2fort pootising on 2fort everybodys looking forward to the update pootising pootsing pootising GOTTAM Pootising Pootising GOTTAM
> Looking forward to the lvl3 dispensers
> 7:45 were pushin tiny cart pushing so fast i want tiny cart to fly
> Spy Spy look out for spy pyro knows where he is
> Pyros gots this baby sniper hasnt got this
> Scout is by my right
> Demomans got this soldiers got this
> Now snipers jarated him
> Using sasha as my primary
> Using sandvich as my secondary
> Gotta make my mind up which teleport should i take?
> Its goldrush Goldrush gotta push the cart on goldrush everybodys looking forward to the free weekend weekend
> Goldrush Goldrush
> Nobodys looking forward to the hatless update
> Pootising Pootising GOTTAM Pootising Pootising GOTTAM
> Gun Gun GUn Looking forward to the charge
> 
> H-W Heavy weapons guy
> So building my teleport (Building teleporter
> Making the exit (Exit)
> Im building Erecting (Yeah Yeah)


 
How do you intend on doing this? Don't do one of those "splicing words together" songs.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> How do you intend on doing this? Don't do one of those "splicing words together" songs.


 
I dunno really i guess im just making the lyrics because im REALLY bored (No ps3)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> I dunno really i guess im just making the lyrics because im REALLY bored (No ps3)


 
Cause PSN's down? Is it seriously still down?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Cause PSN's down? Is it seriously still down?


 
Yes 

Also i want a lugermorph or the ladder shades

ive only got thesse for offer
Bombing Run
Compainion cube pin (Genuine)
2 Frying pans
1 refined
Dealers visor


----------



## Bacon Boy

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Yes
> 
> Also i want a lugermorph or the ladder shades
> 
> ive only got thesse for offer
> Bombing Run
> Compainion cube pin (Genuine)
> 2 Frying pans
> 1 refined
> Dealers visor


 
I have ladder shades. If I can find some wrapping paper, I can give it to you for one of those items.


----------



## Psychonaut

bombing run.

want.

http://tf2ite.ms/razputin005


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> bombing run.
> 
> want.
> 
> http://tf2ite.ms/razputin005


 
2 refined?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Want companion cube pin.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Want companion cube pin.


 
What will you offer for my genuine pin


----------



## Bacon Boy

I have the ladder shades.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> I have the ladder shades.


 
Deal.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Deal.


 
Add me and tell me when you're on.


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> 2 refined?


 1 ref, 2 rec?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> 1 ref, 2 rec?


 Sure.
And ill add you bacon


----------



## Psychonaut

bump for those who care about multitasking while playing this game

in your launch settings, add in "-windowed -noborder -width (your screen width here) -height (your screen height here)" and alt-tab to do other stuff.

so much better than steam overlay, and it's basically fullscreen.  wee-ow!


----------



## Psychonaut

bumping for replay update + saxxy awards

OH BOY HERE WE GO

it was in beta for the past week or two, i thought it was kinda cool, though only a glorified demo editor/recording system

still, looking forwards to the community-made interview with the medic, and etc.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I might try the saxxy thing. I wanna be the very best!


----------



## -Aaron

So, how about them Fishcakes guys? :J


----------



## AndyB

Been playing it alot again lately. I'm not really paying attention to too much of the newer stuff and just been enjoying myself with some bros.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> So, how about them Fishcakes guys? :J


 >implying it's anything more than a reskin

ANDY
YOUR SCOUT WILL BLOCK OUT THE SUN


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:


> >implying it's anything more than a reskin
> 
> ANDY
> YOUR SCOUT WILL BLOCK OUT THE SUN



Shut up Q.Q


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:


> >implying it's anything more than a reskin
> 
> ANDY
> YOUR SCOUT WILL BLOCK OUT THE SUN


 
I was looking at that earlier and thought it was the same damn thing.

Pfft, you're just saying that now.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:


> I was looking at that earlier and thought it was the same damn thing.
> 
> Pfft, you're just saying that now.


 i'm saying that now because you haven't been playing it, before.  QQ

AARON YOU WILL ALWAYS BE A GREAT.. MEAT SHIELD.  :J


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:


> i'm saying that now because you haven't been playing it, before.  QQ
> 
> AARON YOU WILL ALWAYS BE A GREAT.. MEAT SHIELD.  :J


 
Yeah, yeah. Just you wait until I get funds for a new rig. **** will hit the fan.
Also, tonight will never be my night Q.Q


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> Yeah, yeah. Just you wait until I get funds for a new rig. **** will hit the fan.
> Also, tonight will never be my night Q.Q


 implying that will ever happen

implying you would be any better

implying you will be able to hit **** with the fan.. :J

BRO BUY A $300-400 PC AND POP IN A DECEN GRAPHICS CARD FOR A GRAND TOTAL OF LIKE $500 OR $600
GET A MCJOB ALREADY YOU'RE MISSING OUT ON THE BRO SHIP
IT SAILED LIKE
A LONG TIME AGO


----------



## Brad

I might get this game. Checked can you run it and I'm only missing .1 GHz. Maybe today, or maybe tomorrow, or maybe in a year, only time will tell. Although, I know I'll start playing and get back handed.


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> I might get this game. Checked can you run it and I'm only missing .1 GHz. Maybe today, or maybe tomorrow, or maybe in a year, only time will tell. Although, I know I'll start playing and get back handed.


 dual core, or what?
i've been running it about a year (@60 fps on and off, now) with a 2.2 ghz dual core, with a really nice graphics card.  i'd say the gpu is what this game's so dependent on, but i get plenty of bottlenecking from the processor, so i can't really say that.  

if you can get it on sale, do that.  it's a shame when it goes on sale right after you buy it.


----------



## Brad

Psychonaut said:


> dual core, or what?
> i've been running it about a year (@60 fps on and off, now) with a 2.2 ghz dual core, with a really nice graphics card.  i'd say the gpu is what this game's so dependent on, but i get plenty of bottlenecking from the processor, so i can't really say that.
> 
> if you can get it on sale, do that.  it's a shame when it goes on sale right after you buy it.


Why would I need it to go on sale I mean, it's only 10 dollars.


----------



## easpa

Psychonaut said:


> dual core, or what?
> i've been running it about a year (@60 fps on and off, now) with a 2.2 ghz dual core, with a really nice graphics card.  i'd say the gpu is what this game's so dependent on, but i get plenty of bottlenecking from the processor, so i can't really say that.
> 
> if you can get it on sale, do that. * it's a shame when it goes on sale right after you buy it.*


 
That's what happened to me. I cried a little bit...


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> Why would I need it to go on sale I mean, it's only 10 dollars.


 well there you go.

it was $15/20 last i checked.

$10 is low enough, i guess.. there will never be another $2.50 sale, and a $5 sale is just $5..

make sure you check out http://refugeegaming.com/ 's servers if you need a place to play.


----------



## SockHead

I want sail on da bro ship


----------



## Psychonaut

SockHead said:


> I want sail on da bro ship


 water you waitin fer


----------



## Brad

Okay, well I'll be buying this game tonight and I'll most likely be playing it by tomorrow, so yah.


----------



## SockHead

Psychonaut said:


> water you waitin fer


 
for Brink to install


----------



## Psychonaut

SockHead said:


> for Brink to install








http://www.joystiq.com/2011/05/10/brink-review/


----------



## SockHead

Psychonaut said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/05/10/brink-review/


 
f u it looks good haha


----------



## Brad

I'm downloading TF2 right now! Yay!


----------



## -Aaron

Hats/Misc

Ol Geezer
Desert Maruader
Tudor Topper
Furious Fukamigasa
Connoisseur's Cap
Villain's Veil
Pocket Medic
Heavy Thinker
Foragers Frags
Gunners Guard
[classified] style: Apertrure Logo
Team Captain
Western Wear
Splendid Screen
Custom Texture Badge


Sets
Lawrence of Australia Set
One Thousand and One Demoknights
Mean Medicine
Junyard Justice
Black Market Business


New unusual effects
Green Beany
Beany Hearts
Beany TF2 Logo
Glowing Halo
Storm Cloud

Weapons
Shahanshah
Bazaar Bargain
Persian Persuader
Ali Baba's Wee Booties
Sultain's Ceremonial
Schwaben-Charger
Tonsil Clamp
Makeshift Masher
Survivalist's Slugger
Dumpster Device
Busted Booster
Tomislav
Russian Riot
Eviction Notice
Goal Keeping: "Rounds destroy rockets and grenades in flight"

Other
Well Designed rarity
Low Health paint effect
Isotopes


New abilities
"Wearer Cannot Ignite" ability
"Move speed increases as the user becomes damaged"
"Blocks healing while in use"

New Modes
Raid Mode
Speciality Mode


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> **** nobody cares about


 WE GET IT AARON THERE'S HATS

but on the real, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:


> Hats/Misc
> 
> Ol Geezer
> Desert Maruader
> Tudor Topper
> Furious Fukamigasa
> Connoisseur's Cap
> Villain's Veil
> Pocket Medic
> Heavy Thinker
> Foragers Frags
> Gunners Guard
> [classified] style: Apertrure Logo
> Team Captain
> Western Wear
> Splendid Screen
> Custom Texture Badge
> 
> 
> Sets
> Lawrence of Australia Set
> One Thousand and One Demoknights
> Mean Medicine
> Junyard Justice
> Black Market Business
> 
> 
> New unusual effects
> Green Beany
> Beany Hearts
> Beany TF2 Logo
> Glowing Halo
> Storm Cloud
> 
> Weapons
> Shahanshah
> Bazaar Bargain
> Persian Persuader
> Ali Baba's Wee Booties
> Sultain's Ceremonial
> Schwaben-Charger
> Tonsil Clamp
> Makeshift Masher
> Survivalist's Slugger
> Dumpster Device
> Busted Booster
> Tomislav
> Russian Riot
> Eviction Notice
> Goal Keeping: "Rounds destroy rockets and grenades in flight"
> 
> Other
> Well Designed rarity
> Low Health paint effect
> Isotopes
> 
> 
> New abilities
> "Wearer Cannot Ignite" ability
> "Move speed increases as the user becomes damaged"
> "Blocks healing while in use"
> 
> New Modes
> Raid Mode
> Speciality Mode


 
Im gonna look really stupid for this but.... is this real or are you joking?


----------



## -Aaron

Apparently, it's real. This came from a leaked list of items that needed to be translated.
Also, Robin's thinking about day-by-day updates again, where you'd get one weapon reveal per day rather than shoving it all in your face like the Polycount and Australian Christmas Updates.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:


> Apparently, it's real. This came from a leaked list of items that needed to be translated.
> Also, Robin's thinking about day-by-day updates again, where you'd get one weapon reveal per day rather than shoving it all in your face like the Polycount and Australian Christmas Updates.


 
Fair enough....
I admit ill probably buy the whole pack.


----------



## -Aaron

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Fair enough....
> I admit ill probably buy the whole pack.


 Why buy it? They'll be craftable/droppable. Hell, if you want, you can borrow mine if they come out. I'm crafting them Day 1.


----------



## Brad

Hey guys, I started playing it's pretty fun my steam ID is Gamerdude309 add me.


----------



## -Aaron

Is that your Steam ID, or is that your profile name? Backpack Examiner says your ID doesn't exist.


----------



## Brad

Thats my Steam ID


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:


> Why buy it? They'll be craftable/droppable. Hell, if you want, you can borrow mine if they come out. I'm crafting them Day 1.


 
If its coming out after the saxton awards i probably will only have enough metal to craft up to 3 of thesse weapons
but when i do buy the weapon packs i delete the weapons when i get a no bought version of them


----------



## Psychonaut

brad, at the top of your steam community page should be something that looks like: http://steamcommunity.com/id/ a bunch of numbers here.

for instance, mine is http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005 , and aaron's is http://steamcommunity.com/id/aaron2 .

that would be so much easier to find you, instead of "hey this is my profile name search me", since there are likely plenty of gamer dudes, razputins, and aarons..  /just saiyan.

oh, and play on the ref servers.  they've started to fall apart, but look on the bright side: they're switching hosts soon, so the already great server is gonna get a double-good boost to performance.  neat-o!


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:


> oh, and play on the ref servers.  they've started to fall apart, but look on the bright side: they're switching hosts soon, so the already great server is gonna get a double-good boost to performance.  neat-o!


 
Will it better for me? :C


----------



## Brad

Ok. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198041221070


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:


> Will it better for me? :C


 yes!


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:


> yes!


 
Awww yeah!


----------



## Brad

This game is my new addiction.


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> This game is my new addiction.


 check out aforementioned refugee gaming servers

they kick so much ass they kick ass`


----------



## Brad

I actually joined one of your games while you were playing. I only stayed for bit then went and reduced my lag by changing my launch directx thingy.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

My favrioute server is GMG chambers.
Then TBR's 2fort
and 3rd Stevehs awesome server
Try thesse out if you can find them


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> My favrioute server is GMG chambers.
> Then TBR's 2fort
> and 3rd Stevehs awesome server
> Try thesse out if you can find them


 fun servers and 24/7 2fart are hardly servers, imo

:/


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> fun servers and 24/7 2fart are hardly servers, imo
> 
> :/


Are you insulting 2fort?


----------



## AndyB

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Are you insulting 2fort?


 
Yes. We are.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:


> Yes. We are.


 
Why?


----------



## Entei Slider

2fort :x...

I mostly play fun servers but I also play arena and the occasional CTF....


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Why?


 CTF on team fortress 2 consists of a few things:

1 - first and foremost, scouts.  everywhere.
2 - if there are not scouts, there are engineers.  everywhere.
3 - 9 times out of 10, you will never be able to work as a team in order to capture the flag, hence "team" fortress is not the focus.
4 - why aren't you playing a decent ctf map like ... i forgot all the ctf maps because i hate them all.  good riddance.

so 3 points.  unless you're having a sniper war, 2fort is bleah.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Just crafted a hat for the first time. Holy **** that felt good.


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> Just crafted a hat for the first time. Holy **** that felt good.


 WHATD YOU GET BRO?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


> WHATD YOU GET BRO?


 Vintage Tyrolean for my medic. Was hoping for a mask or  Grimm, but at least I didn't get the helm


----------



## Psychonaut

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> Vintage Tyrolean for my medic. Was hoping for a mask or  Grimm, but at least I didn't get the helm


 that is quite possibly my most favoritest hat.

congrats.  my double vintage has served me well.  
if i find a mask or grimm, i'll let you know.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I traded a dealers visor for a stout shako. Good deal no?


----------



## -Aaron

Alright, anyone here in TBT happen to come across a Three-Rune Blade?


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> Alright, anyone here in TBT happen to come across a Three-Rune Blade?


 yeah, plenty, why?


----------



## -Aaron

Psychonaut said:


> yeah, plenty, why?


Get outta here Raz Q.Q


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ive seen 5 people with three rune blades
Killed by one once.


----------



## Psychonaut




----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


>


 
I feel like that sometimes when playing medic ._.


----------



## -Aaron

Red Faction Promo, a Hammer for the Pyro.
The Double Drop Rate image in the blog post features a new Medic weapon. Bottom-left, in-between the Guadalajara and Napper's.

Also, send me a message if you have extras of the following:


Bushwacka
Flare Gun
Force-A-Nature
Mad Milk
Jag
Sandman

I'd like to trade with you.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:


> Red Faction Promo, a Hammer for the Pyro.
> The Double Drop Rate image in the blog post features a new Medic weapon. Bottom-left, in-between the Guadalajara and Napper's.
> 
> Also, send me a message if you have extras of the following:
> 
> Black Box
> Bushwacka
> Flare Gun
> Force-A-Nature
> Mad Milk
> Jag
> Sandman
> Shortstop
> Your Eternal Reward
> 
> I'd like to trade with you.


 
I probaby do i have a spare of one of thosse


----------



## «Jack»

Someone should hit me up for a trade for some of the spy gear that I don't have here:
http://tf2b.com/?id=76561198014190717


----------



## -Aaron

-Aaron said:


> Red Faction Promo, a Hammer for the Pyro.
> The Double Drop Rate image in the blog post features a new Medic weapon. Bottom-left, in-between the Guadalajara and Napper's.
> 
> Also, send me a message if you have extras of the following:
> 
> Bushwacka
> Sandman
> 
> I'd like to trade with you.


Updated.
In other news, anyone get anything cool on double drop rate? I got a Teddy Roosebelt and a Vintage Merryweather.
In other other news,come at me Valve, I'm ready for the update.


----------



## -Aaron

http://www.teamfortress.com/saxxyawards/winners.php

Saxxy's Winners about to be revealed in 3 minutes.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I rage crafted alot of hats

ended up with Teddy Bear Rosebelt.... WIN


----------



## SamXX

I've not been on this game for so damn long, I might re-download it later and give it another go. Has much changed in the past year and a half with this game?


----------



## Psychonaut

SAMwich said:


> I've not been on this game for so damn long, I might re-download it later and give it another go. Has much changed in the past year and a half with this game?


 yup.


----------



## SamXX

Psychonaut said:


> yup.


 
Like what?


----------



## Psychonaut

SAMwich said:


> Like what?


 click the word "yup" and read on.

basically, there's a couple dozen game-breaking items added in, along with a new game mode or two (i think) and lots of hats. lots.


----------



## Brad

NOOOO! I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS A DOUBLE DROP WEEK! Guess I should play more often, eh?


----------



## AndyB

Brad said:


> NOOOO! I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS A DOUBLE DROP WEEK! Guess I should play more often, eh?


 
Read up on the site, or join the steam group for announcements there.


----------



## SamXX

Psychonaut said:


> click the word "yup" and read on.
> 
> basically, there's a couple dozen game-breaking items added in, along with a new game mode or two (i think) and lots of hats. lots.



Oh, I never noticed the "Yup" was a link. Silly me. Thank you!


----------



## Entei Slider

Oooh Aaron is right, I SEE YOU NEW MEDIC WEAPON.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Final combat scream's "Sue us valve."


----------



## AndyB

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Final combat scream's "Sue use valve."


 
I saw the other day. It is crazy how they think they can get away with something like this.
You can even hear the Administrator in a few sections. As in lines riped direct from TF2.
Here's a link for ya, in case others haven't seen it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngDVbt0rq_Q


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:


> I saw the other day. It is crazy how they think they can get away with something like this.
> You can even hear the Administrator in a few sections. As in lines riped direct from TF2.
> Here's a link for ya, in case others haven't seen it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngDVbt0rq_Q


Im just waiting for valve to kick their ass


----------



## Entei Slider

HOLY ****. TEAMFORTRESS.COM CLICK ON THE BIRDS ON THE TOP OF THE PAGE EACH ONE IS A DIFFERENT MEDIC RELATED PICTURE

http://www.tf2.com/images/waitingroom.jpg

http://www.tf2.com/images/hospital.jpg

http://www.tf2.com/images/doctorsoffice.jpg


----------



## TheFarmboy

We might get a "Meet the Medic" soon?


----------



## -Aaron

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Im just waiting for valve to kick their ass


I don't think that'll happen. China has gotten away with lots of things. That World of Warcraft ripoff, that Super Mario Galaxy ripoff and that Monster Hunter ripoff. If I recall correctly, those three are still up and running.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

-Aaron said:


> I don't think that'll happen. China has gotten away with lots of things. That World of Warcraft ripoff, that Super Mario Galaxy ripoff and that Monster Hunter ripoff. If I recall correctly, those three are still up and running.


 
But with this rip off they aint even trying to hide it, Almost everything has been copied with minor differences like.... The hockey stick,
the solider is a fireman and im pretty sure the medic is female.


----------



## -Aaron

MOTHER OF GOD.

http://www.teamfortress.com/uberupdate/


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> MOTHER OF GOD.
> 
> http://www.teamfortress.com/uberupdate/


 hope it winds up better than engineer update

like

golden bonesaws

that'd be neat-o


----------



## Brad

Guys I heard this was going F2P, god, please tell me it isnt true.


----------



## Justin

Brad said:


> Guys I heard this was going F2P, god, please tell me it isnt true.


 
It's free for this whole next week but that is all.


----------



## Brad

*whew* dodged a bullet.


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> *whew* dodged a bullet.


 how/why?


----------



## Brad

Free to play is never good for games, Ive seen what can happen. I can still see the malls.


----------



## AndyB

Uber Update.
http://www.teamfortress.com/uberupdate/

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT.
MEET THE MEDIC


----------



## Brad

woo


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> Free to play is never good for games, Ive seen what can happen. I can still see the malls.


 so, assuming it did go free to play, what would be changed?  no free updates?

that'd be awful and lose the point of tf2, but it wouldn't be game-breaking.  vanilla is still decent.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:


> so, assuming it did go free to play, what would be changed?  no free updates?
> 
> that'd be awful and lose the point of tf2, but it wouldn't be game-breaking. vanilla is still decent.


 
It's just free to play for the week/weekend.


----------



## Brad

Psychonaut said:


> so, assuming it did go free to play, what would be changed?  no free updates?
> 
> that'd be awful and lose the point of tf2, but it wouldn't be game-breaking.  vanilla is still decent.


 
Well, If it went free to play there we would be no more drop system most likley and a lot of the items would have the prices jacked up. Pre Paid game cards would most likley be put out in places like Rite-Aid and 7-11. And also a rental system on items thats extremely over priced would maybe come into play.


----------



## -Aaron

10th Class confirmed to be Demoknight.


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> Well, If it went free to play there we would be no more drop system most likley and a lot of the items would have the prices jacked up. Pre Paid game cards would most likley be put out in places like Rite-Aid and 7-11. And also a rental system on items thats extremely over priced would maybe come into play.


 i doubt the drop system would be dropped..  but there would be a bigger emphasis on how you got your items in whatever way, i'm sure.  lets hope, i guess.

tenth class is demoknight confirmed + 1


----------



## Entei Slider

http://www.teamfortress.com/uberupdate/scoutpack.html

bonk can hidden with the demo shield 

I can see many abusers of the hype feature....


----------



## -Aaron

Entei Slider said:


> http://www.teamfortress.com/uberupdate/scoutpack.html
> 
> bonk can hidden with the demo shield
> 
> I can see many abusers of the hype feature....


Lol, Triple Jump + FaN = Lol.


----------



## Entei Slider

-Aaron said:


> Lol, Triple Jump + FaN = Lol.


 
Hah, wonder if that'd work....


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> Lol, Triple Jump + FaN = Lol.


----------



## Gnome

remember kids, tonight is never the night. anyways thursday is probably the night


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I've been playing this game quite a bit more recently, as Medic. I forgot how fun this **** is. Uber Update is looking pretty sick so far...


----------



## Entei Slider

http://www.teamfortress.com/uberupdate/thedetonator.html

YES! YES! Pyro weapon and flare jumping <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire

That's great and all, but why the **** did Soldier get two packs? Really? Because Soldier doesn't have enough **** already. Excited for the Medic announcements today...


----------



## Entei Slider

Fabioisonfire said:


> That's great and all, but why the **** did Soldier get two packs? Really? Because Soldier doesn't have enough **** already. Excited for the Medic announcements today...


 
Yeah, and it may just be my opinion, but all of them but the soldier whip look bad. I dunno just think I'll keep my dh.


----------



## Brad

So, whens Meet The Medic coming out?


----------



## Psychonaut

the new shotgun looks godly
the rest of it looks kinda meh

soldier didn't have too much stuff to begin with.. useful stuff, at least.. i dunno.  i'm fine with two updates.


----------



## Justin

Brad said:


> So, whens Meet The Medic coming out?


 
Sometime today. You know how Valve is with release timings.


----------



## Brad

Justin said:


> Sometime today. You know how Valve is with release timings.


 
Set your watches to Valve Time!


----------



## Justin

So guys TF2 is now Free-To-Play forever now. http://www.develop-online.net/features/1325/Free-at-last

Looks like they put up the interview too early seeing as Valve hasn't announced it yet.

ITT: People will rage


----------



## Justin

MEET THE MEDIC!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36lSzUMBJnc


----------



## Psychonaut

proof of purchase hat
trading
hats/rare items
help free players for an item

http://www.teamfortress.com/freetoplay/faq.php


----------



## Entei Slider

Ok meet the medic was AWESOME!

And seeing as valve is atleast giving something to the people who bought it makes me ok with this.



Edit:best lineOCTOR ARE YOU SURE THAT THIS WILL WORK?

 I HAVE NO IDEA

Edit:the day of the Uber update I reached 600 hours


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Guys, the new rocket launcher is amazing.... i dont care what anyone says its awesome


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Meet the Medic is great--but his new gear is not. Played a bit last night and the new rocket launcher + shotgun combo seems great... Pop someone up with a rocket, switch for a shotgun blast.


----------



## Brad

Well, its nice to see all of my fears aren't true.


----------



## «Jack»

This update's pretty sweet, but I'm having trouble getting back into the flow of things after not playing for so long.


----------



## PaJami

Do any of the new item sets have set bonuses? Like the Polycount ones did? And if so, where can I view them all?
PS: Awesome update! And I loved Meet the Medic


----------



## AndyB

PaJami said:


> Do any of the new item sets have set bonuses? Like the Polycount ones did? And if so, where can I view them all?
> PS: Awesome update! And I loved Meet the Medic


 
You can see all the weapons on the wiki. And no, they don't have a set bonus.
http://wiki.teamfortress.com/

However, is under a bit of stress right now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I hate the new Tomislav, it's ****ing strong as ****ing ****ity ****.


----------



## Psychonaut

tomislav's gonna get nerfed

soldier whip is ****ing fun
going to try new shotty, as it and the whip is all i have

edit:  whip is the greatest thing to happen to tf2 ever
it is balanced because you have to aim it and it isn't the equalizer
it's op as **** because making heavies run fast, medics run faster, and getting yourself to where you need to go easier, by helping the team

oh god oh god oh god

edit2:  also, got a tomislav.  jump, point, get two shots off, rev down, keep running same speed.  gj valve.


----------



## «Jack»

New taunts for today's update.
Not really that exciting, but MORE MONEY FROM THE MANN CO STORE.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Valve announces TF3.

Wouldn't that be a kick in the pants?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Psychonaut said:


> soldier whip is ****ing fun
> going to try new shotty, as it and the whip is all i have


 
Smorgy better put up Devo.


----------



## AndyB

I'll be playing alot more now I think. (Not related to the picture)


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

AndyB said:


> [Andy's big ol picture]


 
That just saddens me. I mean, yes, there's a lot of newbies right now, but it's not like Valve can go "LOL NVM WE"RE MAKING YOU GUYS PAY AGAIN"


----------



## AndyB

I think of it this way, we paid for something that we've really enjoyed over the years. And now more people get to enjoy it.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

AndyB said:


> I think of it this way, we paid for something that we've really enjoyed over the years. And now more people get to enjoy it.


 
I wholeheartedly agree. Plus, all my friends who've I been trying to get to play this game no longer have an excuse!


----------



## NikoKing

Thank goodness for F4P.  My steam account got hacked so I had to make a new one, and on the other one I bought TF2.  Time to get back into TF2


----------



## Brad

Spoiler











Lul fail.


----------



## AndyB

Brad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lul fail.


 
Posted that earlier, it's on this page.


----------



## Psychonaut

jesus christ did the medic ever get shafted on his own update.

everything he got is awful, but everything else is so OP.  gj valve. gj.


----------



## Justin

Psychonaut said:


> jesus christ did the medic ever get shafted on his own update.
> 
> everything he got is awful, but everything else is so OP.  gj valve. gj.


 
The Engineer is still crying in the corner.


----------



## Brad

AndyB said:


> Posted that earlier, it's on this page.


 
I know, I just made circles. For people who don't get it.

And speaking of Medics, I tried my hand at it. And, I suck.


----------



## Elliot

Downloading TF2 Right now, Pumped to play it, Now i can get active with you guys!


----------



## Justin

Played with _the_ Robin today on a Reddit TF2 server.


----------



## Brad

Elliot said:


> Downloading TF2 Right now, Pumped to play it, Now i can get active with you guys!


 
Woo! *High Fives*


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Since I only play Medic, I'm kind of upset about his new gear, yeah.

The new melee is useless compared to the Ubersaw (and has no downside compared to the Bonesaw, which is silly).
The Quick Fix's lack of overhealing and meh uber are enough for me not to use it.
And the Overdose's ability is nowhere near worth the -10% damage reduction, at least for me.

I'll stick to my usual Arena loadout... Syringe Gun, Kritzkrieg, and the Ubersaw for now.

I got a pretty sick strange Natascha. Although I don't play Heavy at all, I'll hold it as trade fodder until a strange Syringe Gun pops up in a crate series.

*I'll also update the class list in the original post if anyone would like a change.*


----------



## Justin

Not an update since I'm not on the list currently but please do add me on there. I'd say I play Medic fairly often. Link to my backpack.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Fabioisonfire said:


> Since I only play Medic, I'm kind of upset about his new gear, yeah.
> 
> The new melee is useless compared to the Ubersaw (and has no downside compared to the Bonesaw, which is silly).
> The Quick Fix's lack of overhealing and meh uber are enough for me not to use it.
> And the Overdose's ability is nowhere near worth the -10% damage reduction, at least for me.
> 
> I'll stick to my usual Arena loadout... Syringe Gun, Kritzkrieg, and the Ubersaw for now.
> 
> I got a pretty sick strange Natascha. Although I don't play Heavy at all, I'll hold it as trade fodder until a strange Syringe Gun pops up in a crate series.
> 
> *I'll also update the class list in the original post if anyone would like a change.*


 
Like to switch from Medic to Heavy.
Also if you want anything I'd be willing to trade something for that Natascha >_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Like I said, I'm gonna hold onto it until a strange Syringe Gun becomes available.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Fabioisonfire said:


> The new melee is useless compared to the Ubersaw (and has no downside compared to the Bonesaw, which is silly).
> .[/b]


 
The medieval medic melee weapon is the same, theres no reason to use the bonesaw
Found 2 hats in 2 days ^_^
also anyone boycotting TF2F2p, the only down side is that the game is easier to play then it was before
I seriously took on 2 scouts 2 pyros and a heavy melee only while i was stuck in there bas and pushed the payload to the end.


----------



## Psychonaut

fabio, mah bro.  needle gun is so great, eh?

i was kinda hyped for the overdose, but i can't tell the difference between that and the normal run speed.
quick fix was balls on face ******** in beta, still is.  unless it gets a hella nice buff, i'm not touching it again.  a medic who can't overbuff is a useless medic, imo.

you can chalk me up as a soldier or medic, doesn't really matter at this point.  spending a lot of time as solly, now.  everyone and their mother is solly/medic, now.  makes me sad.


----------



## AndyB

"It was hilarious, a Medic started healing me as Spy and I WAS DISGUISED AS HIM. ALL HE SAID WAS HOW IT WAS COOL THAT WE HAD THE SAME NAME."

Oh you newcomers... you're so quirky. (not from me btw)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I take back about what i said about tf2 being free is good
Its horrible, all my fav servers FULL
and i dunno why but when i can get on a server even if i have 5 Freaking ping i get no item connection


----------



## Brad

AndyB said:


> "It was hilarious, a Medic started healing me as Spy and I WAS DISGUISED AS HIM. ALL HE SAID WAS HOW IT WAS COOL THAT WE HAD THE SAME NAME."


 
Thats great. ^


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Ah yes the fun of having an enemy heal you
oh and standing on enemy's building


----------



## Ricano

AndyB said:


> "It was hilarious, a Medic started healing me as Spy and I WAS DISGUISED AS HIM. ALL HE SAID WAS HOW IT WAS COOL THAT WE HAD THE SAME NAME."
> 
> Oh you newcomers... you're so quirky. (not from me btw)


 
I literally stared at "myself" for a good few seconds before I figured out it was a spy disguised as me, and knifed him in the face. XD I'm terrible at this game, but I can't stop playing!


----------



## AndyB

Ricano said:


> I literally stared at "myself" for a good few seconds before I figured out it was a spy disguised as me, and knifed him in the face. XD I'm terrible at this game, but I can't stop playing!


 
Don't worry, you'll get used to everything! The wiki is really handy for stats and knowing how to craft things.
There is that coaching thing, which I've not looked into yet.. but otherwise, we're all here. Anyone here would happily answer any questions or offer a hand.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I now have a Strange Shotgun, sweet. Can you rename Strange weapons, so they say something like 'Strange XXX'?


----------



## «Jack»

Wait, when did these Stange weapons show up?


----------



## AndyB

?Jack? said:


> Wait, when did these Stange weapons show up?


 
With the uber update.
http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Strange#Strange_items


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I want a strange pain train, which crate has it?


----------



## AndyB

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> I want a strange pain train, which crate has it?


 
Read the wiki for the crates. It lists what is in them.
I've since got a Strange Direct Hit.


----------



## Psychonaut

get told


----------



## Bacon Boy

When I was playing a while ago, someone's weapon leveled up or something. There was a notice on everyone's screen. Does that have to do with the Strange items?


----------



## AndyB

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> When I was playing a while ago, someone's weapon leveled up or something. There was a notice on everyone's screen. Does that have to do with the Strange items?


 
Yep, that's what Strange items are. The more kills you get, you'll reach a milestone and will get a new name with them. The link I posted on this page has more info.


----------



## Justin

I have a Strange Natasha. If anyone has a Strange Rocket Launcher or Strange Minigun I'll trade you for my Strange Natasha.


----------



## Psychonaut

strange kritzkrieg

make it happen, valve


----------



## AndyB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExxpW4dUuz0

Me and Raz experienced this earlier... to which we then gave words of wisdom. B)


----------



## Sporge27

http://fanboys-online.com/index.php

this comic made me happy.  The TF2 community is generally above tea-bagging.  We have sophisticated taunts lol


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:


> http://fanboys-online.com/index.php
> 
> this comic made me happy.  The TF2 community is generally above tea-bagging.  We have sophisticated taunts lol


 
F2Players aren't going to have such class.. not to begin with at least.
Just gotta edge them in the right direction.


----------



## Mino

I played TF2 today for the first time in 6 months.  People really hate the free to play weekenders don't they?


----------



## AndyB

Trevor said:


> I played TF2 today for the first time in 6 months.  People really hate the free to play weekenders don't they?


 
Yeah, not alot of love is shown for them.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Looking for a Teddy Roosebelt. If you have one, let me know what you want for it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fabioisonfire said:


> Looking for a Teddy Roosebelt. If you have one, let me know what you want for it.


 
I crafted one, but you'd better be offerin up something good. Can't think of anything I'd want right now, offers. However, I'm not buying gift wrap. I'd have to get that from someone.


----------



## AndyB

TF2 IRL 



Spoiler


----------



## -Aaron

Does anyone have a Refreshing Summer Cooler that isn't going to be opened? I'd like to buy it off you for a scrap or 2 weapons.

Also, have some F2P Sniping gameplay, now with 50% more Call of Duty.


----------



## Psychonaut

andy, we ripped that server about eleven new *******s today/yesterday, i swear.

and we owe it all to your glengarry bonnet!

@trevor, if you want, you're always welcome to join a game over at smorg.refugeegaming.com or campgrounds.refugeegaming.com (if you want a more traditional game head to campgrounds)

the servers should give you excellent ping since you're near them (i think) and the community is nothing short of amazing, imo.

just sayin.

also, @ f2p, i think all the pay-to-players are still kinda buttmad that they had to pay for five years of constant updates and great content, when people are getting to play with them now, for free.

oh and they're all baddies.  really baddies.  like engineers not building anything baddies. like medics playing offense with bonesaw only baddies. like baddies.

like -aaron.  :J


----------



## Bacon Boy

They can't trade, though. I thought. There was also some other stuff they couldn't do as well.


----------



## Justin

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> They can't trade, though. I thought. There was also some other stuff they couldn't do as well.


 
They can't give, only receive items. Plus, the biggest limitation is 50 backpack slots only. So you can't have every weapon in the game. Basically, if you invest enough hours into the game, then you will be forced to pay up for more backpack slots.


----------



## Psychonaut

Justin said:


> They can't give, only receive items. Plus, the biggest limitation is 50 backpack slots only. So you can't have every weapon in the game. Basically, if you invest enough hours into the game, then you will be forced to pay up for more backpack slots.


 only non-vanilla weapons that are basically used as vanilla:
bonk atomic punch
1 solly rocket launcher (being generous here)
equalizer
degreaser
axetinguisher
flare gun
demoknight gear
slot 2 demoknight
sandvich
heavy gloves
gunslinger (**** the rest)
ubersaw
kritzkrieg (if you prefer it)
blutsauger (if you prefer it)
huntsman (if you prefer it)
jarate
optional kukri replacement
dead ringer/camp and dagger

18 slots.  nbd.  20, even.

some of the new gear is more niche, imo.  vanilla gear is still very good.


----------



## Entei Slider

I think me and pajami got the summer update early, it doesnt show the things in the shop or anything .


----------



## AndyB

Entei Slider said:


> I think me and pajami got the summer update early, it doesnt show the things in the shop or anything .


 
That's what happens when you don't wait for it be set out correctly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jesus Christ--more crashes for OSX users after the 7/1 update.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Sweet, unboxed the spurs. Can't wait to display these with my Teddy once we get a second misc. slot.

I also have the new Heavy shades and the steel jaw if anyone wants to throw me an offer.


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone interested in a Steel Toe?


----------



## AndyB

> Since Team Fortress 2 went free-to-play, the game has gotten a little less "team" and a lot more "fortress," while the "2" has been rudely ignored. Angry paid-account players are now using a mod called "Free2BeKicked" to ban all users with a free version of TF2 from their sacred, private servers, in what may soon come to be called Frontier Justice: Apartheid Edition.


http://www.joystiq.com/2011/07/01/team-fortress-2-players-segregate-f2p-users-with-insta-ban/


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/07/01/team-fortress-2-players-segregate-f2p-users-with-insta-ban/


 lucky for free to plays refugee's adopted "good until proven awful", and even then aren't kicking/banning anyone because they're f2p.  just for breaking rules.

which means everyone and their mother (on your team) are bad.


----------



## Brad

I've played quite a bt recently and nothing from what I've seen is really that different with F2P players.


----------



## AndyB

Brad said:


> I've played quite a bt recently and nothing from what I've seen is really that different with F2P players.


 
Then you've either been playing on dead servers/private servers where F2Players can't get to.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I've only seen around 5-6 F2P players at my usual server.

5-6 too many.

"WHEN IM SPECIAL AGENT HOW DO I GO SEE THROUGH"


----------



## AnimalCrossin4life-xxx-

I love it =D


----------



## Brad

AndyB said:


> Then you've either been playing on dead servers/private servers where F2Players can't get to.


 
I've been playing Valve servers.


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> I've been playing Valve servers.


 so for you, nothing's changed.


----------



## Brad

Psychonaut said:


> so for you, nothing's changed.


 
I started to reply. Then I realized something. I haven't 'played' in about 4 days. Maybe things weren't as bad then. I'll get on and take a look-see.


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> I started to reply. Then I realized something. I haven't 'played' in about 4 days. Maybe things weren't as bad then. I'll get on and take a look-see.


 i doubt much has changed

point being valve servers are not notorious for attracting _good_ players.. unless they're pubstomping or some such 

playing on servers with tight communities will make you a better player, i've found.  it makes you adapt to/play with people who are on a slight level of team play, if not only because they have spent enough time together to know each other's play styles.

i dunno.  when i think "valve servers", i don't think of "pro elite".  i think new players, and recently, free to players.  just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I  would like to sell both of my spares of "The winger"
For either of thesse items
Tomislav
The eviction notice
the quick fix
and the new baseball bat ( I forget the name)


----------



## Mino

Holy ****.  This ****ing game.  So damn addicting.  It's now 6:30am and I've been playing it for four hours straight.


----------



## Psychonaut

Trevor said:


> Holy ****.  This ****ing game.  So damn addicting.  It's now 6:30am and I've been playing it for four hours straight.


 that's what i refer to as the dustbowl effect. so much time sucked out of you.


----------



## Brad

24 Hours played. Woo, I guess. Although, I have 45 hours in Terarria.


----------



## «Jack»

Brad said:


> 24 Hours played. Woo, I guess. Although, I have 45 hours in Terarria.


 
728 hours.

YAY IDLING


----------



## Psychonaut

you guys are small time.

1428, no idling, one year.

who needs a life, anyways?


----------



## Brad

Just get those, last. Few. Acheivments.


----------



## Mino

I just hit 100 hours.  Woo.

I believe my record for time logged in a game is around 750 hours in CoD4.  That was mostly over about 18 months, though.


----------



## Justin

I'm sitting at around 800 hours right now with only some idling. There's also some time missing from before Steam was tracking time played. Probably a good 100 or 200 hours.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

369 and been playing for bout a year. No idling.


----------



## Bacon Boy

At 285 Hours right now. That's pretty big for only getting the game towards the end of last year.


----------



## AndyB

453, then again I had an older account that probably has 90-ish hours on.


----------



## NikoKing

100 hours or so on my last account I believe. I idled for like 25 hours out of all the 100.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

493 hours, no idling.

I need a more constructive way to use my idle time at school.


----------



## Mino

Fabioisonfire said:


> 493 hours, no idling.
> 
> I need a more constructive way to use my idle time at school.


 
Go get laid, stud.


----------



## -Aaron

939.1 Hours, with idling every night on Thursday since I got it.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

835 hours
Only idled once for like 10 minutes....
oh and http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=23646617&posted=1#post23646617
You guys will get a participant medal
Not sure if i get one... i was on the team list but couldnt connect to the server...


----------



## AndyB

I'd completely forgot about the medals. I remember the matches though.


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> 835 hours
> Only idled once for like 10 minutes....
> oh and http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=23646617&posted=1#post23646617
> You guys will get a participant medal
> Not sure if i get one... i was on the team list but couldnt connect to the server...


 reminder: none of us get medals because we didn't play both rounds
that is all


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Trevor said:


> Go get laid, stud.


 
Unrelated to the topic, I just met this international Swedish student today. I asked for her number and we're going for ice cream tomorrow.

What are some Swedish mating rituals? Do I need a goat? Bratwurst?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> reminder: none of us get medals because we didn't play both rounds
> that is all


 
I thought you would get a participant medal, if you play atleast one round you count as participating?


----------



## Psychonaut

Fabioisonfire said:


> Unrelated to the topic, I just met this international Swedish student today. I asked for her number and we're going for ice cream tomorrow.
> 
> What are some Swedish mating rituals? Do I need a goat? Bratwurst?


 this?

@ animefan, nope.  read the rules, we had to complete both of our rounds, which we failed to do.  no medals for us.


----------



## Justin

To be sure if you're getting a medal or not check this page:

http://etf2l.org/high/highlander-faq/redeem-medal/

Login required.

I myself will be receiving one. : D


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> this?
> 
> @ animefan, nope.  read the rules, we had to complete both of our rounds, which we failed to do.  no medals for us.


 
Oh well
I wish you guys did (I dont really want one but my friend mutantturkey has never found a hat and doesnt like the risk of crafting i wish he got a medal so he would have atleast one rare item that i havent given him)

Wish i could of propely participated....


----------



## PaJami

I don't really want to say this, but I'm gonna anyway... Unboxed an unusual whoopee cap yesterday; green plasma. If you're gonna open crates, go with series 19. I got it on my fourth series 19 crate, and my friend said they got an unusual from it not long ago. As for the time dicussion, I have 250 hours clocked, accidental idling if any


----------



## Mino

Fabioisonfire said:


> Unrelated to the topic, I just met this international Swedish student today. I asked for her number and we're going for ice cream tomorrow.
> 
> What are some Swedish mating rituals? Do I need a goat? Bratwurst?


 
Bratwurst is German.


----------



## Psychonaut

alright so here's my life story as of yesterday, in greentext story form

>looking at steam store for demos
>critical mass demo
>mite b kewl
>download
>play
>kewl
>after 3 minutes everything goes green
>comp dies
>nbd, go to sleep
>wake up
>computer is down to 500x400 res
>graphics card is fried
>try to fix it
>dies again
>decide to buy new graphics card
>install
>lower fps than before, newer card, the ****s were whated
>play highlander tournament like a boss
>win dustbowl defense, nbd
>uber as offense
>crash
>mon visage quand i rebooted, ubered, crashed again
>mon visage quand i can't boot up tf2 afterwards
>mon visage quand i'm going to have to drop another $200 to get a mobo/processor to play a free to play fps game

welp.  i'm benched for a while.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Trevor said:


> Bratwurst is German.


 
I found that out later on during the date. We actually really hit it off. I love Swedish girls--they aren't treated like princesses back home.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Did you guys hear valve nerfed a weapon, guess which one?
The sticky jumper, No your eyes arent tricking you, The sticky jumper.
No no no valve dont fix any annoying glitches, Nerfing a no damage weaponis probably a better use of your time.


----------



## Psychonaut

my **** got fixed

kinda

also, are you talking about them fixing the glitch where you don't take self-damage from nades?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> my **** got fixed
> 
> kinda
> 
> also, are you talking about them fixing the glitch where you don't take self-damage from nades?


 
If you hold out any weapon but the sticky jumper while jumping you take damage, the only good thing about the weapon was cabering people on mario kart.

Any person with half a brain would put on buddha on there own private server and practice sticky jumping there.


----------



## NikoKing

Psychonaut said:


> my **** got fixed
> 
> kinda


did you ever have to buy a new processor?


----------



## Psychonaut

NikoKing said:


> did you ever have to buy a new processor?


 i'm using a high quality config, and i'm not using a custom sound file anymore

bit of google and a bit of tech support from a friend of mine


----------



## PaJami

Alright, I have begun a quest yesterday. I'm trying to collect all 105 weapons on the game! So if anyone has a few spare weapons (I need 7 more) let me know, and I will buy them from you... here's what I need


Spoiler



Three-rune-blade
Buff Banner
Unusual Headtaker (Squirrel)
Southern Hospitality (Dimitri)
Pain Train (Trevor)
Black Box
Battalion's Backup


Almost there!


----------



## Brad

Wow, bro. Good luck.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PaJami said:


> Alright, I have begun a quest yesterday. I'm trying to collect all 105 weapons on the game! So if anyone has a few spare weapons (I need 23 more) let me know, and I will buy them from you... here's what I need
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Force-a-nature
> Bonk Atomic Punch
> Sun-on-a-stick
> Three-rune-blade
> Rocket Jumper
> Liberty Launcher
> Gunboots
> Buff Banner
> Reserve Shooter
> Half-Zatoichi
> Discpilinary Action
> Market Gardener
> Backburner
> Maul
> Loch-n-Load
> Sticky Jumper
> Unusual Headtaker
> Fishcake
> Southern Hospitality
> Conniver's Kunai
> Direct Hit
> Charge 'n' Targe
> Sandvich
> 
> 
> ._. wow, I got a long way to go.


 
I tried that but didnt count the promotional items so i guess it was to easy

i have a  southern hosiptallity spare


----------



## Jas0n

Trying to collect the Saharan Spy set at the moment, just need Your Eternal Reward and the Familiar Fez :/


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

PaJami said:


> Alright, I have begun a quest yesterday. I'm trying to collect all 105 weapons on the game! So if anyone has a few spare weapons (I need 23 more) let me know, and I will buy them from you... here's what I need
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Force-a-nature
> Bonk Atomic Punch
> Sun-on-a-stick
> Three-rune-blade
> Rocket Jumper
> Liberty Launcher
> Gunboots
> Buff Banner
> Reserve Shooter
> Half-Zatoichi
> Discpilinary Action
> Market Gardener
> Backburner
> Maul
> Loch-n-Load
> Sticky Jumper
> Unusual Headtaker
> Fishcake
> Southern Hospitality
> Conniver's Kunai
> Direct Hit
> Charge 'n' Targe
> Sandvich
> 
> 
> ._. wow, I got a long way to go.


 
I'd be willing to give you my bonk and Headtaker, but it's gonna cost ya a pretty penny for the latter.


----------



## Mino

PaJami said:


> Alright, I have begun a quest yesterday. I'm trying to collect all 105 weapons on the game! So if anyone has a few spare weapons (I need 22 more) let me know, and I will buy them from you... here's what I need
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Force-a-nature
> Bonk Atomic Punch
> Sun-on-a-stick
> Three-rune-blade
> Rocket Jumper
> Liberty Launcher
> Gunboots
> Buff Banner
> Reserve Shooter
> Half-Zatoichi
> Discpilinary Action
> Market Gardener
> Maul
> Loch-n-Load
> Sticky Jumper
> Unusual Headtaker
> Fishcake
> Southern Hospitality
> Direct Hit
> Charge 'n' Targe
> Sandvich
> Pain Train
> 
> 
> ._. wow, I got a long way to go.


 
I have a spare Force-A-Nature, and I could give a **** about the Pain Train.  Want them?


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


> Trying to collect the Saharan Spy set at the moment, just need Your Eternal Reward and the Familiar Fez :/


 
Unless you can find someone giving it away.. save up scrap and craft one yourself. It'll take up some time though.
Also Saharan Spy is pretty fun.


----------



## Entei Slider

The grockets, what do they mean.


----------



## Psychonaut

Entei Slider said:


> The grockets, what do they mean.


 garbage-themed items for soldier and pyro is an alien confirmed


----------



## PaJami

Psychonaut said:


> garbage-themed items for soldier and pyro is an alien confirmed


 
Really? Source? Also, dang. Just what we need-more soldier items ._.


----------



## Psychonaut

PaJami said:


> Really? Source? Also, dang. Just what we need-more soldier items ._.


 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7534716/DumpsterPackPromo.jpg

just assuming, pretty obvious imo


----------



## AndyB

Eric Ruth has been known for his indie "demakes" and games of this style, but anyway.. his next project: Team Fortress Arcade.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5sRThU_G3U

Great little video, game looks neat.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:


> Eric Ruth has been known for his indie "demakes" and games of this style, but anyway.. his next project: Team Fortress Arcade.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5sRThU_G3U
> 
> Great little video, game looks neat.


 day 1 buy *free2play*

i'm in


----------



## AndyB

If that was in my local arcade.. I would be in there for hours.


----------



## Brad

PaJami said:


> I'm so happy there are more soldier items



Fix't it.


----------



## PaJami

@Dimitri: Send me a trade sometime, I'll see if I can have an offer for it set up
@Squirrel: EDIT: I just got myself a bonk, so I don't need one anymore. As for the headtaker... 4 ref? Don't have the metal yet, but trying to get it.
@Trevor: I already got myself a force-a-nature, but I'd take the pain train 
Feel free to add me or just send me a trade request if you have any items you'd like to sell to me.


----------



## NikoKing

AndyB said:


> Eric Ruth has been known for his indie "demakes" and games of this style, but anyway.. his next project: Team Fortress Arcade.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5sRThU_G3U
> 
> Great little video, game looks neat.


the fact it's f2p just makes it even more worthwhile.


----------



## AndyB

NikoKing said:


> the fact it's f2p just makes it even more worthwhile.


 
Damn right. Eric Ruth has done some fantastic games before this, all well worth checking out.


----------



## «Jack»

MORE. ****ING. SOLDIER. ITEMS.

WHERE DOES IT STOP, VALVE?


----------



## Brad

?Jack? said:


> MORE. ****ING. SOLDIER. ITEMS.
> 
> THANKS, VALVE!



I had to fix that one too.


----------



## «Jack»

Brad said:


> I had to fix that one too.


 
You are exactly what's wrong with the community, then.
DIVERSITY? LOL, NOTHX.


----------



## Psychonaut

chill, jack.  he was joking.  lol

also, totally balanced.  you guys are all wrong if you think it's OP.  use it, and you'll see.


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:


> chill, jack.  he was joking.  lol
> 
> also, totally balanced.  you guys are all wrong if you think it's OP.  use it, and you'll see.


 
SORRY GUYS.

Was in angry phase.


----------



## Jas0n

These seem... ridiculously annoying. As if Soldiers aren't bad enough, lol.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Hahahahahaha **** you Valve


----------



## Brad

?Jack? said:


> You are exactly what's wrong with the community, then.
> DIVERSITY? LOL, NOTHX.


 
Yeah, bro. Just a joke.


----------



## Mino

I was reading a thread on the Steam forums concerning this a moment ago, and someone presented a theory concerning the new soldier... laser... thinger.  Basically, as with the Tomislav, Steam releases an OP weapon that everyone wants so that there is a rush to the store to buy it.  Then, a few weeks later they release an update that nerfs it to hell.  It's so brilliant.  THINK OF THE MONEY THAT CAN BE MADE.


----------



## Psychonaut




----------



## Jas0n

Psychonaut said:


>


 
Truth.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Trevor said:


> I was reading a thread on the Steam forums concerning this a moment ago, and someone presented a theory concerning the new soldier... laser... thinger.  Basically, as with the Tomislav, Steam releases an OP weapon that everyone wants so that there is a rush to the store to buy it.  Then, a few weeks later they release an update that nerfs it to hell.  It's so brilliant.  THINK OF THE MONEY THAT CAN BE MADE.


 
This makes sense, actually. Good business model.


----------



## AndyB

Oh man, that video.


----------



## Justin

Trevor said:


> I was reading a thread on the Steam forums concerning this a moment ago, and someone presented a theory concerning the new soldier... laser... thinger.  Basically, as with the Tomislav, Steam releases an OP weapon that everyone wants so that there is a rush to the store to buy it.  Then, a few weeks later they release an update that nerfs it to hell.  It's so brilliant.  THINK OF THE MONEY THAT CAN BE MADE.


 
This is very true with League of Legends as well.


----------



## PaJami

WOO! I finally finished! I now own every weapon on the game, minus the saxxy and golden wrench! Ahh, feels good...


----------



## Jas0n

PaJami said:


> WOO! I finally finished! I now own every weapon on the game, minus the saxxy and golden wrench! Ahh, feels good...


 
h8u.


----------



## Psychonaut

collecting all the weapons never ends.

there will be a new set by the end of this week.

i call.


----------



## Jas0n

Psychonaut said:


> collecting all the weapons never ends.
> 
> there will be a new set by the end of this week.
> 
> i call.


 
Better be an Engineer set.


----------



## Mino

PaJami said:


> WOO! I finally finished! I now own every weapon on the game, minus the saxxy and golden wrench! Ahh, feels good...


 
Congratulations!  That means you can give me every weapon you get in a drop from now on, right?  Right?


----------



## PaJami

Trevor said:


> Congratulations!  That means you can give me every weapon you get in a drop from now on, right?  Right?


 
I got a spare flare gun and something else if you want them


----------



## Mino

PaJami said:


> I got a spare flare gun and something else if you want them


 
Nah, keep your spare weapons.   CRAFT SOME HATS.


----------



## PaJami

Trevor said:


> Nah, keep your spare weapons.   CRAFT SOME HATS.


 
Two weapons down, twenty to go! NEW HAT HERE I COME! (and that's assuming all my dups go to the same class <.<)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Wanted to try out the replay thing so yeah.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Those new Soldier guns are lookin' good.


----------



## Psychonaut

https://market.android.com/details?id=air.im.phantom.tf2

for all you tf2 addicts with android phones

enjoy


----------



## AndyB




----------



## Psychonaut

Psychonaut said:


> collecting all the weapons never ends.
> 
> there will be a new set by the end of this week.
> 
> i call.


 and no update came.


----------



## AndyB

It probably wont be long before another set is introduced however.


----------



## Zex

i love this game but i suck so hard


----------



## Entei Slider

What is this, like the 3rd update where the only MAJOR thing was new promos? Not like hating on valve for wanting to help other games but...c'mon..I'd be fine with just like occasional bug fix updates...Just I think there are a BIT too many promos...


----------



## Psychonaut

i assume you're talking about this.

why fallout, why skyrim, why everything (except quakecon, makes sense with tf classic and all)

am i missing something big, here?  bethesda = quake or something?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Leavin' this here.


----------



## AndyB

Just found this TF2 series, it's really well done and is a treat to watch.


----------



## Brad

Well, I started playing the Pyro recently. I like it.


----------



## AndyB

Brad said:


> Well, I started playing the Pyro recently. I like it.


 Don't forget, you can airblast incoming Ubers back, put out teammates who are on fire, airblast back projectiles. You know, all that good stuff.


Also, 2 replays here from yours truly..
Spy on Gravel Pit- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQoR2C9oH1o
Medic on Badwater- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zN6vUA3CAs (Trevor [demo] and Psycho [Soldier] are in this one.)


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:


> Don't forget, you can airblast incoming Ubers back, put out teammates who are on fire, airblast back projectiles. You know, all that good stuff.
> 
> 
> Also, 2 replays here from yours truly..
> Spy on Gravel Pit- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQoR2C9oH1o
> Medic on Badwater- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zN6vUA3CAs (Trevor [demo] and Psycho [Soldier] are in this one.)


Woo.  I'm internet famous.


----------



## Psychonaut

Trevor said:


> Woo.  I'm internet famous.


i'm internet famous, too!


Spoiler



for getting killed by a ****sman and letting my med die  ;~;


----------



## Entei Slider

Ok, so I changed to mac about a month ago and I'm still trying to get used to steam this way. Question is, how do I sign up for that new trading thing on a mac. The layout is a bit different. Thanks .
And yes, I do see the "get a PC" answers coming....


----------



## PaJami

Holy COW! I just bought a key this morning (I wanted the Original and you have to spend a minimum of 5 dollars) and I unboxed another unusual! This is my fourth one this summer (green energy whoopee cap, circling logo mongolian, hearts ze goggles, and circling peace sign safe 'n' sound) Just wanted to say that...


----------



## «Jack»

>Trading Beta

brb, selling my whole backpack for games


----------



## Jas0n

PaJami said:


> Holy COW! I just bought a key this morning (I wanted the Original and you have to spend a minimum of 5 dollars) and I unboxed another unusual! This is my fourth one this summer (green energy whoopee cap, circling logo mongolian, hearts ze goggles, and circling peace sign safe 'n' sound) Just wanted to say that...



Damn you, I've unboxed a fair few crates and never got an unusual >_<


----------



## Bacon Boy

EDIT: Problem solved, had to reinstall steam.


----------



## Mino

Psychonaut said:


> i'm internet famous, too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> for getting killed by a ****sman and letting my med die  ;~;


WE DID IT MATE.


----------



## AndyB

Trevor said:


> WE DID IT MATE.


 I didn't need your help ya'know!


----------



## Brad

So, this guy wants my Team Captian. What would be a good pyro/soldier item to trade for it?


----------



## Psychonaut

Brad said:


> So, this guy wants my Team Captian. What would be a good pyro/soldier item to trade for it?


trade it for a game or two

or shoot for a brain slug or killer's kabuto, i guess.  vint obv


----------



## -Aaron

Team Captain is worth a Bill's Hat, so ask for 10-13 Refined worth of stuff.

Also, the Original is really helping me step up my Soldier game. I used to have a KDR of 1:5, now I can easily have a KDR of 1:3. Granted, it's not much big of a change, but it's really helping me.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> Team Captain is worth a Bill's Hat, so ask for 10-13 Refined worth of stuff.
> 
> Also, the Original is really helping me step up my Soldier game. I used to have a KDR of 1:5, now I can easily have a KDR of 1:3. Granted, it's not much big of a change, but it's really helping me.









also,


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Anyone want a private eye, mutanturkey doesnt want his since he has 2 so ill trade the hat for him
he wants either a boming run, football helm or a Officers unashka


----------



## Jas0n

Fabio's stalking me, he's even posting on Reddit now:
http://www.reddit.com/r/tf2/comments/jw85b/so_i_had_a_few_pyro_secondary_ideas/


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


> Fabio's stalking me, he's even posting on Reddit now:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/tf2/comments/jw85b/so_i_had_a_few_pyro_secondary_ideas/


 If you look down, you can even see Raz's and my own comment.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:


> If you look down, you can even see Raz's and my own comment.



Who knew there was a reddit sub-community on TBT.... Well, I guess everyone except for me


----------



## Mino

Jas0n said:


> Fabio's stalking me, he's even posting on Reddit now:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/tf2/comments/jw85b/so_i_had_a_few_pyro_secondary_ideas/


Lawl.  I saw that image when it was posted, but the "by fabioisonfire" didn't even register.


----------



## AndyB

So the Highlander badges came out. Now, let's take a look at what you could of won!


Spoiler


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:


> So the Highlander badges came out. Now, let's take a look at what you could of won!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i really ****ing wish we could have gotten one of those.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:


> i really ****ing wish we could have gotten one of those.


Me too. But several people here/from the team just didn't give a ****. They were more interested in trading some item than actually being there for the game, others were late/unaware of the times. But oh well, just another item I would end up not wearing.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:


> Me too. But several people here/from the team just didn't give a ****. They were more interested in trading some item than actually being there for the game, others were late/unaware of the times. But oh well, just another item I would end up not wearing.


i would have worn the **** out of that badge.  ;~;

like a boss, even.


----------



## AndyB

Psychonaut said:


> i would have worn the **** out of that badge.  ;~;
> 
> like a boss, even.


I know. I would too. Saying otherwise doesn't make it hurt any less.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

AndyB said:


> I know. I would too. Saying otherwise doesn't make it hurt any less.


Is it happening again this year. Cause I would love to be a part of that.


----------



## AndyB

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> Is it happening again this year. Cause I would love to be a part of that.


I'd be up for it again sure. Hopefully it'll work this time around haha.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Maybe i could of got that badge if my damn connection didtn mess up.


----------



## AndyB

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Maybe i could of got that badge if my damn connection didtn mess up.


No, you were online at the time of the second match, came onto tf2. Someone asked if you were joining us... nope, trading was more important. But at least you were online, some weren't.

Anyway, this is now.


----------



## Sporge27

wait competition time again?

any slots open?


----------



## Psychonaut

there's no competition

this happened last year

try'n keep up, guys


----------



## Sporge27

Eh sounded like people were saying it was occurring again lol


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Trying to slowly collect every weapon ive got all the engie weapons now im working on scout i need a sandman and three run blade, ill offer 3-4 keys for the three rune blade and scrap for a sandman


----------



## Bacon Boy

I think I have a sandman. Check my profile.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

AndyB said:


> No, you were online at the time of the second match, came onto tf2. Someone asked if you were joining us... nope, trading was more important. But at least you were online, some weren't.
> 
> Anyway, this is now.


Um what, no i came online just after Raz gave up with it i didnt even bother coming online for the 2nd match because the 1st match messed up for me so i assumed the 2nd wouldnt work.


----------



## Mino

I unboxed a steaming 'a rather festive tree' today.  The effect is new, but lame.  At least it's an all-class and bouncy.  I'm going to see if I can get at least 5 buds for it.


----------



## Jas0n

Trevor said:


> I unboxed a steaming 'a rather festive tree' today.  The effect is new, but lame.  At least it's an all-class and bouncy.  I'm going to see if I can get at least 5 buds for it.


Lucky son of a *****


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Trevor said:


> I unboxed a steaming 'a rather festive tree' today.  The effect is new, but lame.  At least it's an all-class and bouncy.  I'm going to see if I can get at least 5 buds for it.


I opened 20 crates so thats 40 pounds and ive got NO UNUSALS im just gonna buy keys and sell em for metal :l


----------



## «Jack»

WHY ALL THIS MONEY FOR POLYGONS
WHY


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> im just gonna buy keys and sell em for metal :l


you have no clue how stupid that sounds to me.

here's a better solution.

make 5 alt accounts, and put their username/passwords in a text file.

idle in all of them.

if you get a good item (rare weapon) simply buy one item in the mann co store (be it a rocket jumper or a crate key), and trade all of the items for metal.  this way, when your item drops are done for the week, you've still got X amount of accounts to get metal from.

instead of paying $2.50 for soem metal that will do you no good because metal's only good for trading anyway, and can easily be gotten (through above means)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I have the Demomans' Stoch Bonnet any good?


----------



## AndyB

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I have the Demomans' Stoch Bonnet any good?


It's pretty good. I think there are better ones for him, but it's still nice.


----------



## Psychonaut

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I have the Demomans' Stoch Bonnet any good?


glengarry bonnet?


----------



## «Jack»

Psychonaut said:


> glengarry bonnet?


http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Scotch_bonnet


----------



## Mino

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> I opened 20 crates so thats 40 pounds and ive got NO UNUSALS im just gonna buy keys and sell em for metal :l


I've opened probably about that many myself.  Valve sure struck upon a good idea when they invented this scheme.


----------



## Psychonaut

?Jack? said:


> http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Scotch_bonnet


ewwwwwww


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Psychonaut said:


> you have no clue how stupid that sounds to me.
> 
> here's a better solution.
> 
> make 5 alt accounts, and put their username/passwords in a text file.
> 
> idle in all of them.
> 
> if you get a good item (rare weapon) simply buy one item in the mann co store (be it a rocket jumper or a crate key), and trade all of the items for metal.  this way, when your item drops are done for the week, you've still got X amount of accounts to get metal from.
> 
> instead of paying $2.50 for soem metal that will do you no good because metal's only good for trading anyway, and can easily be gotten (through above means)


The metal is for making hats silly


----------



## AndyB

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> The metal is for making hats silly


Still, that way is alot easier than just wasting money on keys when all you'll end up doing is get metal anyway.


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> The metal is for making hats silly


jesus christ that sounds ********

unless you're doing it for the lulz, and want that thrill of "what am i going to get", there is no reason to craft a hat.

enter trade server, trade hat for 2 refined-ish. done.  no random chance of a good/bad hat, get exactly what you want, cheaper than crafting.



Spoiler



not a single dime spent.


----------



## Sporge27

hey there are the hats people want all the time, i like crafting my hats


----------



## Bacon Boy

Funny, because every time I craft for a hat, luck strikes me and I get the one i want. i.e. Roosebelt (which is really a misc item).


----------



## Sporge27

Hay anyone looking for strange items?  Cause I have a strange medigun... iono what I'd want for it, might even just accept a couple of the newer weapons I don't have.


----------



## Brad

I'm very lazy. This is how it affected me in TF2. I was too lazy to get 10 Pyro 'cheevs, so I just crafted the Backburner. I thought crafting was pretty cool. I tried again. Wasted a whole bunch of stuff for a Soldier weapon. Then I clicked craft. Rocket Jumper. :[


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Brad said:


> I'm very lazy. This is how it affected me in TF2. I was too lazy to get 10 Pyro 'cheevs, so I just crafted the Backburner. I thought crafting was pretty cool. I tried again. Wasted a whole bunch of stuff for a Soldier weapon. Then I clicked craft. Rocket Jumper. :[


 Thats worth alot dude trade it.

also tf2 beta update

Pyro:
Flamethrower:
Damage increased 10%
Backburner:
Removed +10% damage bonus
Degreaser:
Added -10% damage
Removed -25% burn damage


----------



## Psychonaut

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Thats worth alot dude trade it.
> 
> also tf2 beta update
> 
> Pyro:
> Flamethrower:
> Damage increased 10%
> Backburner:
> Removed +10% damage bonus
> Degreaser:
> Added -10% damage
> Removed -25% burn damage


balance has been achieved
my ki has been reset
i approve of this, valve


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

If anyone has a strange scattergun im willing to give you a strange pistol for it

and im selling the wingstick or anger for the Trouble makers tosslecap


----------



## Entei Slider

So yeah, all bought items now tradeable after a few days. Great idea. Anyway I think they're fixing it currently, they sent out a message saying item server would be down for about 10 minutes (knowing valve time they mean about one hour). Either way, crafted a #69 of the new spy specs a #80 virtual reality helmet for engie and uncrated the engie blueprints from the manncrate.


----------



## Psychonaut

serves me right for having to work, right?


----------



## Caleb

Would a Villain's Veil be a good trade for a Milk Man or Bonk Boy?


----------



## AndyB

Caleb said:


> Would a Villain's Veil be a good trade for a Milk Man or Bonk Boy?


 I'd say the Milk Man would be worth more as it's needed for the set bonus.
Most trades do come down to personal preference anyway. I mostly stick to 1 to 1 trades out of fairness.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im such an idiot trading the heavy's mafia hat for a bloody puglists protector


----------



## Mino

Remember when TF2 was broken.

Good times.  These are the days of the rest of our lives people.


----------



## Sporge27

The fact that I still play it occasionally is a rare honor shared by very few games.  I mean it is starting to become, dare I say older.


----------



## -Aaron

Anyone have the new Demoman items?


----------



## Bacon Boy

I have the boot legs.


----------



## Mino

I want a conscientious objector.  Badly.  I have no clue what I'd put on it, though.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

This topic needs reviving
I have collected every scout weapon in the game 
apart from the festive bat....
anyone has?


----------



## Jas0n

Strong desire to play TF2 -> Unable to because computer died and can't fix it until after Christmas when all the Australian Christmas stuff will most likely be over.

Hatemylife.


----------



## -Aaron

I'm having so much fun with the Spy-cicle and the new Engie stuff.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I have not been able to play TF2 in months. Every time I try to get into it, it needs to update, which takes hours, and then it freezes on 100% and won't let me open up. :/


----------



## Brad

I'm getting a new Lappy for X-mas so, I'm pretty sure I'll be *WAY* into TF2!


----------



## Sporge27

I actually got to play some last week yay....  If ever there was a Valhalla this is pretty close.


----------



## Brad

What I said about getting into TF2 again, was true. After only two days I've logged over Ten Hours.


----------



## Jelloparty

Brad said:


> What I said about getting into TF2 again, was true. After only two days I've logged over Ten Hours.


When I first started playing TF2 in spring 2009 I got about 60 hours in the first week. As sanic would say "cumon step it up".


----------



## -Aaron

Jas0n said:


> Strong desire to play TF2 -> Unable to because computer died and can't fix it until after Christmas when all the Australian Christmas stuff will most likely be over.
> 
> Hatemylife.


They're droppable/craftable now.


----------



## Keenan

How do you switch characters during the game?

No bump intended.


----------



## Brad

I believe you press ",".


----------



## Trundle

Yea, that is how. 
To change teams is "."
To customize loadout is "M".


----------



## Keenan

Thanks!

Also, I have a hat that is on my character on the layout but it says underneath the layout, "current user attributes: none". I don't think I'm wearing it.

Am I? If not, how do I?


----------



## AndyB

KeenanACCF said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, I have a hat that is on my character on the layout but it says underneath the layout, "current user attributes: none". I don't think I'm wearing it.
> 
> Am I? If not, how do I?


The attributes are talking about different stat/effects coming from items and/or hats.
As long as your character looks as though he's wearing them and they are in the right slot, he should be.


----------



## Keenan

AndyB said:


> The attributes are talking about different stat/effects coming from items and/or hats.
> As long as your character looks as though he's wearing them and they are in the right slot, he should be.



Thank you!


----------



## Brad

Don't mean to be a Bumping Betty, but I think this is a pretty fitting time to post here considering that Meet The Pyro, and a new game-mode and something else are coming out on Wednesday. What do you guys think the Pyro's origins will be?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Brad said:


> Don't mean to be a Bumping Betty, but I think this is a pretty fitting time to post here considering that Meet The Pyro, and a new game-mode and something else are coming out on Wednesday. What do you guys think the Pyro's origins will be?



I really hope it's something very unexpected.

[size=-10]pyro is a chick[/size]


----------



## PaJami

Currently, my Pyro predictions are woman, alien, robot, or monkey (odd having all this monkey business in the recent updates... Pun intended) I'm really excited for this update. The new game mode looks like it could be a lot of fun, and we still have new things today and tomorrow. Plus, the Meet the Pyro itself AND the Adult Swim tie-in. A Team Fortress 2 TV show is what I'm expecting 8D


----------



## Keenan

The pyro is obviously poopy joe. The bananas prove it.

I'm hoping for a lot of new weapons and new maps.


----------



## Brad

Doomsday might be good for a Team Fortress Friday.


----------



## Mino

Meet the Pyro?  Has hell frozen over?  Is Valve time dilating (or whatever?)

I still haven't gotten the weapons from that last batch of new ones!  ****!


----------



## Justin

Does anyone want to get a TF2 Friday going this week? There should be lots of new interest with the new update. : )


----------



## Brad

As long as we play Doomsday.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sounds good to me for Friday.


----------



## «Jack»

Guys, the Pyro is Abraham Lincoln. I'm calling it.
That third life extender machine will keep this conspiracy theory alive.


----------



## Brad




----------



## Jas0n

Can't wait for Meet the Pyro! I agree that we should have a Team Fortress 2 Friday this week


----------



## Jas0n

So erm, Pyro is pretty ****ed up.


----------



## «Jack»

Oh yes, I believe~


----------



## Jas0n

Also, Source Filmmaker! Do want.


----------



## Keenan

Ima kill you all at TFF. I'm in for sure.

Meet the pyro is meh. The update better be good.


----------



## PaJami

Do you believe in maaagic? 8D That was downright flippin' hilarious. By the way, according to the blog, today's new items are going to be related to the video since they said they're releasing them later today to avoid spoiling those who haven't seen it yet. So 



Spoiler



Rainbow flamethrower anybody?


----------



## Jas0n

PaJami said:


> Do you believe in maaagic? 8D That was downright flippin' hilarious. By the way, according to the blog, today's new items are going to be related to the video since they said they're releasing them later today to avoid spoiling those who haven't seen it yet. So
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow flamethrower anybody?



Definitely. In a blog post a few days ago Valve said they need to create a new particle engine for the new weapons too, sooo.... ~


----------



## PaJami

Jas0n said:


> Definitely. In a blog post a few days ago Valve said they need to create a new particle engine for the new weapons too, sooo.... ~



...Sorry to steal your thunder, but..




Also, has anyone else seen the 



Spoiler



Balloonicorn on the Valve Store


 and the Adult Swim update? Yes, today is definitely Christmas for TF2 fans!


----------



## Jas0n

I want the balloonicorn so bad, but the price *_* -- can't I just buy a fancy little unicorn to float around with me in TF2?

&I shamelessly signed up to the adult swim newsletter to get the hat. I will shamelessly unsubscribe as soon as I get it.


----------



## Keenan

I'm getting that hat. Thanks for the info Jami.

Is TFF this week official? Who's coming?


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll be there as long as we play the new mode at least once.


----------



## Keenan

Prof Gallows said:


> I'll be there as long as we play the new mode at least once.









But seriously, who wouldn't want to play the new mode? 
We need more people.


----------



## Jas0n

Day 3: http://www.teamfortress.com/pyromania/pyroland/

So... when you wear the goggles not only do you see all those new cosmetic weapons, but the whole MAP changes. The voices of the classes turn into babyish voices, the floor is all "kidding" with green grass and mountains with candy for a skybox. The rocket trails are bubbles.

Amazing.



Spoiler



[img]http://i.imgur.com/H1Pbb.jpg[/img]



Also... QUICK FIX NOW COPIES THE TARGETS ROCKET/STICKY JUMP? Holy ****.


----------



## Justin

To everyone saying only if we play the new mode... Why wouldn't we?


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Day 3: http://www.teamfortress.com/pyromania/pyroland/
> 
> So... when you wear the goggles not only do you see all those new cosmetic weapons, but the whole MAP changes. The voices of the classes turn into babyish voices, the floor is all "kidding" with green grass and mountains with candy for a skybox. The rocket trails are bubbles.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/H1Pbb.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Also... QUICK FIX NOW COPIES THE TARGETS ROCKET/STICKY JUMP? Holy ****.


This is amazing. It's going to be madness when strange versions of these come out.


----------



## Brad

I would be playing, but the item server is down... so, there's no point.


----------



## Jas0n

Brad said:


> I would be playing, but the item server is down... so, there's no point.



It's on and off tonight. I'm waiting it out until tomorrow for the madness to die down.

Also; it's not over folks. Valve still have a "secret" update coming. Mann vs Machines anyone? http://imgur.com/a/cUQwr


----------



## Brad

I saw people talking about "MvM" on Reddit. I couldn't figure out what it was. Looks cool.


----------



## «Jack»

Jas0n said:


> It's on and off tonight. I'm waiting it out until tomorrow for the madness to die down.
> 
> Also; it's not over folks. Valve still have a "secret" update coming. Mann vs Machines anyone? http://imgur.com/a/cUQwr



C'MON VALVE
Don't stop now!

And I'd totally be in for TFF, but I'm busy from 6:30 to around 9:30 CST, so I probably won't be able to make it. Sorry.


----------



## Keenan

I hate the changes they made to the equalizer. It was the best soldier melee, now it's good qualities have been split into two different weapons. The pyro vision was pretty good, though.


----------



## Jas0n

Keenan said:


> I hate the changes they made to the equalizer. It was the best soldier melee, now it's good qualities have been split into two different weapons. The pyro vision was pretty good, though.



That's precisely why they made the change, why would you ever use anything else other than the Equalizer? Even with just the speed boost it's incredibly good.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> That's precisely why they made the change, why would you ever use anything else other than the Equalizer? Even with just the speed boost it's incredibly good.


Yeah, I guess. If your health is low enough, you can get one hit kills. The only other melee weapon I see people using often is the market gardener, but that takes a lot of skill to use.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jas0n said:


> It's on and off tonight. I'm waiting it out until tomorrow for the madness to die down.
> 
> Also; it's not over folks. Valve still have a "secret" update coming. Mann vs Machines anyone? http://imgur.com/a/cUQwr



They're deciding that now is a good time to announce they're going back to pay to play. =3


----------



## Keenan

I just finished playing Doomsday, and it was really good. It took about 20 minutes for me to get connected to the item server, then I finally got to see pyro visions. It was awesome. The map was good, the intel (Australium) was more difficult to capture, and there were pyros everywhere. Overall:


Can't wait to play it at TFF.


----------



## PaJami

I'm totally game for a TFF tomorrow  Also, I'm really loving this update. The Rainblower taunt + Infernal Orchestrina.. Best thing ever :3


----------



## Brad

Keenan said:


>



This should be a thing.


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> This should be a thing.


I couldn't agree more.

Edit:


----------



## «Jack»

So, I don't want to be that guy, but does anyone happen to have a strange Your Eternal Reward/ a Fez that they'd be willing to trade for something. I've been having a lot of fun with YER, and wanted to see how the set bonus feels/display my e-peen to everyone.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sorry about Friday. I got hit with a really bad storm.

If I have my power back by next week I'll do my best to play.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I won't be able to make it to this week's TFF. I have a party that night.


----------



## Keenan

Friday is all night Tinychat, so I'm not sure if TFF is on.

Screenshot from a game today:





Sniper is credit to team.


----------



## Brad

July 7th is Saturday, my friend.


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> July 7th is Saturday, my friend.


Ah yes, quite. Then I probably will be there.


----------



## Jas0n

WOO, Just got Source Filmmaker Beta. Loving life.

Anyone else got it?


----------



## Brad

Jas0n said:


> WOO, Just got Source Filmmaker Beta. Loving life.
> 
> Anyone else got it?



No, I haven't. Not bitter at all.


----------



## Keenan

Has anyone opened any scoarched crates? Tomorrow is the last day you can!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Won't make it to TFF this Friday, I'm going fishing and won't be back till next week. But I should be able to make it to the next one.


----------



## Jas0n

Keenan said:


> Has anyone opened any scoarched crates? Tomorrow is the last day you can!



I've opened a few. Got a Balloonicorn, Hazmat Headcase and Business Casual and my friend traded me a Strange Rainblower. Pretty happy.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> I've opened a few. Got a Balloonicorn, Hazmat Headcase and Business Casual and my friend traded me a Strange Rainblower. Pretty happy.


Jami. Has a genuine baloonicorn. I'm mad at him.


----------



## «Jack»

I accidentally picked up one of these fancy surplus tickets instead of a regular one, so if anyone wants a share of it, I might be around the next time there's a TFF.


----------



## -Aaron

How many people here have Mann Up tickets? I want to try it at least once, just to see how hard it gets in the later waves.

Also,

MVM Top-tier:
Heavy
Demoman
Scout
Medic
Pyro
Engie

Situational Tier
Soldier
Spy

You have no business here in MVM tier
Sniper

If anyone's up for it, let's form a 6-man group, each one having a voucher and a ticket. We'd be rolling in loot rewards. Also, if you finish a tour, it's a guaranteed Botkiller weapon.


----------



## Fillfall

Just downloaded the game a few days ago and it is by far the best free game I've played.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

-Aaron said:


> How many people here have Mann Up tickets? I want to try it at least once, just to see how hard it gets in the later waves.
> 
> Also,
> 
> MVM Top-tier:
> Heavy
> Demoman
> Scout
> Medic
> Pyro
> Engie
> 
> Situational Tier
> Soldier
> Spy
> 
> You have no business here in MVM tier
> Sniper
> 
> If anyone's up for it, let's form a 6-man group, each one having a voucher and a ticket. We'd be rolling in loot rewards. Also, if you finish a tour, it's a guaranteed Botkiller weapon.


 what are Mann up tickets? You have to pay to play Mann vs Mann?


----------



## -Aaron

Nope. 

Basically, what tickets do is that it gives you a chance in getting MvM-exclusive cosmetic items.
It also kicks the difficulty up, so that you actually have to work to get your loot.

You can still play the game mode for free, but you won't get the cosmetic items unless you pay.


----------



## «Jack»

I'm pretty bad at TF2, and haven't done much MvM yet, but I'd be okay with doing the loadsa loot thing.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

-Aaron said:


> Nope.
> 
> Basically, what tickets do is that it gives you a chance in getting MvM-exclusive cosmetic items.
> It also kicks the difficulty up, so that you actually have to work to get your loot.
> 
> You can still play the game mode for free, but you won't get the cosmetic items unless you pay.



how much do tickets run for?


----------



## Keenan

Garrett x50 cal said:


> how much do tickets run for?


Tour of Duty Ticket	1.66 - 2

Squad Surplus Voucher	1 - 1.5 keys


----------



## -Aaron

Garrett x50 cal said:


> how much do tickets run for?


There are two types. 

Tickets go for $0.99, and lets you gain a piece of loot. Varies from weapons to hats, to the exclusive MvM hats.
Vouchers go for $1.99, and lets you and your party of up to 6 gain a piece of loot.

Both of them only get used up if you finish the stage. So if you disconnect, ragequit, whatever, it'll still be there.


----------



## Keenan

**Important Keenan related TF2 news.**​
I calculated the total value of all the items that I'm trading, and the grand total came to be...


Spoiler: Spoiler for suspense...



64 refined, aka 25 keys, aka 1 BUD.


----------



## -Aaron

1 Bud is 27 keys.


----------



## Keenan

-Aaron said:


> 1 Bud is 27 keys.


Y U NO let me be happy?

And it's 26+/- according to the spreadsheet. I'm getting 2 keys from a friend soon, so I really will have enough for a bud then.


----------



## -Aaron

Keenan said:


> Y U NO let me be happy?
> 
> And it's 26+/- according to the spreadsheet. I'm getting 2 keys from a friend soon, so I really will have enough for a bud then.


Because it's my job to make sure that you're not happy.


----------



## Mino

I traded my earbuds for a half-zatoichi.

What?


----------



## AndyB

No, not jelly. I have buds as it is.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

-Aaron said:


> There are two types.
> 
> Tickets go for $0.99, and lets you gain a piece of loot. Varies from weapons to hats, to the exclusive MvM hats.
> Vouchers go for $1.99, and lets you and your party of up to 6 gain a piece of loot.
> 
> Both of them only get used up if you finish the stage. So if you disconnect, ragequit, whatever, it'll still be there.


there's better odds of getting something with vouchers I take it?


----------



## -Aaron

No. You get something guaranteed on whichever one you buy. However, vouchers have the ability to stack. So if all of your party members used up a voucher and a ticket, at the end of a game, you'll get 7 pieces of loot.


----------



## Keenan

AndyB said:


> No, not jelly. I have buds as it is.


You got your buds for free. (I assume, by playing TF2 on a Mac) I earned mine through skillful trading. I'm very happy with my progress.

Be happy for me, people. Buds are a big deal in this game.


----------



## -Aaron

I earned mine by crafting. Vintage Concheror's were worth 2 buds when I traded for them. Only cost me like, a reclaimed to make too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

IMO buds shouldn't be as rare as they are they're not that awesome looking.
Thanks for the info by the way Aaron.


----------



## Mino

Garrett x50 cal said:


> IMO buds shouldn't be as rare as they are they're not that awesome looking.
> Thanks for the info by the way Aaron.



The rarity of something has no correlation with how it looks.  It's rare because it's rare.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Mino said:


> The rarity of something has no correlation with how it looks.  It's rare because it's rare.


I understand, what I was saying was players shouldn't be going to to great lengths in order to receive the item just because it's rare because in my opinion its not worth it due to its appreance.


----------



## Psychonaut

umad cuz i got buds n u dont get jelly nerd

i'd like to thank jesus my mom my dad and aron for supplying my buds we rollin 20s in heaven 2gether peace i'm out homie


----------



## Mino

Psychonaut said:


> umad cuz i got buds n u dont get jelly nerd
> 
> i'd like to thank jesus my mom my dad and aron for supplying my buds we rollin 20s in heaven 2gether peace i'm out homie



Amen.


----------



## Psychonaut

alright so lets theorycraft tf2 MvM weeks after it's hype has worn off

engineer is OP as all hell, with sentry busters being **** tier for destroying them.

best team loadout i can think of:

Engie/Pyro/Heavy/Demo/Medic/Filler (Scout/Engie/Pyro/Heavy/sniper or spy)

engie and pyro are all that's needed for 80% of the waves, while the medic+heavy or medic+demo combo can deal out more damage while staying much safer.  kritzkreig is better in the long run, though the canteen upgrade for medic makes which medigun you choose a moot point, after a few waves.  so kritz charges faster.

demo/heavy spam with a dispenser set up around a handy corner, while engie camps on top of a full metal pack.  upgrade metal supply for engie twice and you should be fine with one metal pack.  wrangler optional, though it makes the rapid fire soldier/demomen exponentially easier.

scout's job is to stay mobile and make sure no cash is dropped.  killing stuff is secondary, honestly.

pyro is da best if you wanna have fun.   backburner and just kill everything, right when it spawns.  focus on the scout rushes, they almost always insta-die.  same for spun up heavies, if they're focusing the sentry and you're back-critting them.  spycheck/protect engie when spies come, extinguishing people is not as important since the medic should have fewer patients, a dispenser should be nearby, pyros are less of a problem for everyone but you, etc.

heavy: sit on dispenser, win game.

demo: m1 m2 m1 m2 so ez dispenser for ammo/heals

keeping crit canteens on pyros/heavies/demos are good when tanks come, insta-build on engie is good, whatever your patient needs most is what the medic should be taking.  ex: ammo for pyros/heavies, crits for those with max ammo, uber for pyros when difficult waves or if you don't feel safe, etc.

ez pz stuff.


----------



## Fretless

In addition to what was said above, the widowmaker makes the engineer even more overpowered. I've run matches with no sentry other than two mini's using crit canteens with the widowmaker. Needless to say it is easy to just walk through everything.


----------



## BlazeTK

I've been really in to Scout lately. Not sure why too. Plus I love when people get mad when I go Milk Man on them and just dominate. Here's my back pack if anyone's looking for trades. Also, if you wanna add me to the list as Scout, that'd be tight!


----------



## -Aaron

The crafting gods have frowned upon me. Took 7 tries to get the AWPer Hand. Wasted almost 2 pages worth of items.


----------



## BlazeTK

Rofl, I just got it with CS:GO. How much is it even going for now?


----------



## -Aaron

Depends. Is yours genuine?


----------



## BlazeTK

Yup.


----------



## -Aaron

Genuine ones are 5 ref.


----------



## Fillfall

Anyone interested in a bearded bombardier?


----------



## Psychonaut

aron god pls just pay monie 4 items pls  get good gaem insted of stupid gaem tyvm


----------



## Keenan

I must inform everyone... I traded for an unusual today! It's not amazing, a Prince Tavish's Crown with a circling peace sign, but it's worth about 2 buds, so I'll sell it and make a decent haul for the one bud I payed for it.

Also: Humble Bundle 6 http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## BlazeTK

I wish I had an unusual. For some reason steam gave me 2 Genuine Distinguished Rogue, and 2 Genuine Foppish Physician.


----------



## Ashtot

Hey you guys, add me. I don't play that much but I do like to light people on fire every so often.


----------



## PaJami

Scream Fortress 2012! Now with Merasmus and ZOMBIES! Check it out 8D http://www.teamfortress.com/blizzbobarrabas/


----------



## Keenan

PaJami said:


> Scream Fortress 2012! Now with Merasmus and ZOMBIES! Check it out 8D http://www.teamfortress.com/blizzbobarrabas/


How long will this be going on? I have so much schoolwork, so I probably won't be able to play a lot. 

As long as I get whatever items there are, I'll be good.


----------



## Brad

Keenan said:


> How long will this be going on? I have so much schoolwork, so I probably won't be able to play a lot.
> 
> As long as I get whatever items there are, I'll be good.



October 26th through November 8th.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thing that bugs me is that the zombie skins aren't year-round... 
Also, I haven't been able to get to play Wave 666 yet because MvM servers are slower and less reliable than Siri.


----------



## Jas0n

Bacon Boy said:


> Thing that bugs me is that the zombie skins aren't year-round...
> Also, I haven't been able to get to play Wave 666 yet because MvM servers are slower and less reliable than Siri.



Yea, it frustrates me that most halloween items are halloween/full moon only. At least this year they have a couple that last year-round.


----------



## Brad

I got my Skull Topper. The boss fight is really easy once everyone knows the class/weapon combo.


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> I got my Skull Topper. The boss fight is really easy once everyone knows the class/weapon combo.


MUST. GET. ALL. ITEMS.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sniper/Huntsman combo is the best way to kill Merasmus. Fact.


----------



## Brad

And if you don't have a huntsman, Direct Hit Soldier, or Brass Beast Heavy.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

http://www.tf2items.com/id/Facts#

Looking to make some trades. Not looking for anything in particular. If you see something you want let me know.


----------



## Trundle

I'm not really an experienced TF2 player.
I'm curious as to how you get all these items. I'll find one on occasion, but are there other ways?


----------



## Mino

E765 said:


> I'm not really an experienced TF2 player.
> I'm curious as to how you get all these items. I'll find one on occasion, but are there other ways?



You can craft them, but the recipes usually involve quite a lot more weapons. That or trade.

It may take you a while, but you will amass a fair portion of them just through the drops. Combine duplicate ones with other same-class duplicates to get scrap metal. Pretty much every weapon can be traded for with one scrap.

This is just with reference to (most of) the weapons. Hat/misc drops are extremely rare, those are usually traded. They can be crafted, too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

In addition to what Mino said; 

Valve has given out some hats before and some hats can only be obtained if you pre-order another game.


----------



## Elliot

I have 200+ weapons in my bp.. You can buy 1  for 1 scrap  or 2 weapons ea...  .
(scrap banked all these weps ahahha.)
I'm basically selling my bp. C:


----------



## Trundle

Mino said:


> You can craft them, but the recipes usually involve quite a lot more weapons. That or trade.
> 
> It may take you a while, but you will amass a fair portion of them just through the drops. Combine duplicate ones with other same-class duplicates to get scrap metal. Pretty much every weapon can be traded for with one scrap.
> 
> This is just with reference to (most of) the weapons. Hat/misc drops are extremely rare, those are usually traded. They can be crafted, too.



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Elliot

Probably not the best place to sell, but to anyone who's interested.
SELLING: -S. Your Eternal Reward
- Kringle Collection
- Quad Wrangler
- (x3) Sharp Dresser)
- (Genuine) & (Unique) Deadliest Duck
- Quad Wrangler


----------



## Bacon Boy

Elly, what are you looking for those?


----------



## Keenan

If we're talking about selling, pages 1 and 2 of my backpack are for sale, along with the extra copies of games that I have.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Crafted for the very first time today and I got the pyro steel toed boot hat, traded with a friend and got his Soldiers Furious Fukaamigasa.


----------



## Elliot

Spycrabbed my whole bank away, seems fun :3
lost lol


----------



## Trundle

EDIT: got what i was wanting


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Anybody still actively play TF2 on this site?


----------



## -Aaron

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Anybody still actively play TF2 on this site?


TF2 has been dry for a while. Even the latest update is just 57 hats.
It'll just dry up more.


----------



## Horus

If I was starting out on this game, what would be a good character to use and how would I get used to playing on a pc after playing Xbox all these years?


----------



## -Aaron

Horus said:


> If I was starting out on this game, what would be a good character to use and how would I get used to playing on a pc after playing Xbox all these years?



If you were pretty good in the Orange Box, I'd say you'd have no problem whatsoever, class-wise.
However, you do need to read up the Team Fortress 2 Wiki pages on weapons and learn what they do. As of right now, there are somewhere around 80+ different weapons, not counting re-skins. 

In terms of maps, there's a ****ton of different game modes available, official or not.

I'll try to explain as best as I can

Medieval Mode: Pretty straightforward, the only weapons allowed are ones that could have existed during the Medieval Ages. So pretty much, no guns and sentries. I think the only official map released so far is cp_degrootkeep

Mann vs. Machine: It's a mode where teams try and survive wave after wave of robots. You can upgrade your weapons using the credits you earn from finishing rounds and killing robots. The upgrades are restricted to Mann vs. Machine only. Maps that begin with "mvm_<map name here>" is for that mode.

Territorial Control: Pretty straightforward, teams fight for territories in the map.  Don't play this unless you're masochistic because it's really, really long and time consuming. Only fun in 32-man servers. Maps are tagged with "tc_"

King of the Hill: One control point. Two teams. First team that holds the hill for a combined time of 2 minutes win. Maps are tagged with "koth_"

Arena: TF2 Team Deathmatch. Maps are tagged with "arena_"

Payload: You must push a bomb from the starting line to the end within the time limit. There are checkpoints that you must go through to extend your time limit. The opposing team is supposed to stop you from doing so. A derivative of this mode is Payload Race, which is pretty much the same thing 'cept that both teams are pushing bombs from the opposite sides of the map and you have to get to your point first. Maps with "pl_" are for regular Payload, while "plr_" is Payload Race.

Versus Saxton Hale: This is pretty much Boss Fight: The Game. You fight a boss, usually Saxton Hale. Boss is extra powerful and tanky. This is an unofficial mode. Maps are tagged with "vsh_"

Zombie Fortress/Super Zombie Fortress: Pretty much Left 4 Dead TF2 style. Unofficial. Maps are tagged with "zf_" or "szf_"

Prop Hunt: Every round, each team gets transformed into a stage prop. and you must hide and survive within the time limit. Pretty much TF2 hide and seek. Maps are tagged with "ph_" 

Achievement/Idle/Trade Servers: This is a server where there is no objective but to farm achievements to unlock weapons faster. You can also leave your game overnight in these servers to get drops, as well as trade with others. Not even a game mode. Maps are tagged with either "achievement_" or "trade_"

There are a lot more unofficial game modes like jump maps ("jump_"), dodgeball ("db_") and Balloon Race. Just peek at servers.

There are 5 ways you can get weapons. 
1. Drops: For every hour you play, you are eligible for a weapon drop, for up to 8 drops a week. This cap is reset on Wednesdays, and leftover items are carried over the following week, upto a maximum of 16 items. If you're lucky, you can drop a hat instead of a weapon. 

2. Achievements: You do achievements for each class, and for every Achievement Milestone you unlock, you get 1 weapon. These weapons are bound to you and are untradable. It's best you do these first.

3. Trading: If you're well off in TF2, you can trade. Simple enough. You have what he wants, he has what you want. You can only trade if you're a premium member. To be eligible for premium status, all you have to do is buy something from the TF2 cash shop, and it could be anything, even the $0.49 weapons. Read up on the TF2 economy if you don't want to get ripped off on trades, or don't if you don't give a rat's ass about trading and want to just play the game. 

4. Crafting: It's mainly used for making fancy promotional weapons because everything else can be obtained through trading/idling.  

5. Open crates: Once in a while, you drop a crate. These are locked, and can be opened with a key. A key costs $2.50 in the cash shop. There isn't anything gamebreaking in these, just vanity weapons that count your kills. That's it. Completely optional too. The only crate that's valuable is somethign called "Salvaged Mann Co." crates. If you get one, extort as much as you can because these are pretty rare.

I think that's about all I can tell you about TF2. 
Oh, and yearly, TF2 has Halloween and Christmas events. Tons o' fun.


----------



## Horus

Woah, why thank you for that wall of information


----------



## Jas0n

Horus said:


> If I was starting out on this game, what would be a good character to use and how would I get used to playing on a pc after playing Xbox all these years?



It may take some adjusting but when you start playing with a keyboard and mouse you'll probably wonder how you could ever play an FPS game on a console. It's so much better.

As for what class to go with, try all of them! TF2 isn't the type of game where you only want to play one class, it's good to see what classes people on your team have and then choose what's needed.

As odd as it sounds though, if you really want to learn the game I would try playing Medic. It's the most needed class on a team, and you get to learn how all the other classes work too. You'll be tagging along on the front lines so you can see how people play, you can learn how to spot Spies and learning to aim with the needle gun will help you immensely with all other classes.


----------



## Horus

o ty Jason, I've already played a little so I do know some about the characters and I've tried the controls and love them already; aiming is so much better with a mouse but it's the movement that really gets me, it's so weird to move with (i think) W, A, S, and D and the other keys for other things. I find myself walking into walls way too often 

Playing as a Medic is a good idea, I was going to just go in as a Spy and mess around and die a ton. The question on my mind is do you start off with some default weapons? Like can you use the Spy's watch to fake your death or turn into an enemy right off the bat? Or do you need to find some of those?


----------



## Jas0n

Horus said:


> o ty Jason, I've already played a little so I do know some about the characters and I've tried the controls and love them already; aiming is so much better with a mouse but it's the movement that really gets me, it's so weird to move with (i think) W, A, S, and D and the other keys for other things. I find myself walking into walls way too often
> 
> Playing as a Medic is a good idea, I was going to just go in as a Spy and mess around and die a ton. The question on my mind is do you start off with some default weapons? Like can you use the Spy's watch to fake your death or turn into an enemy right off the bat? Or do you need to find some of those?



Every class starts off with one base set of weapons, which in a lot of cases are the best weapons for that class. The spy default cloaking weapon is the "Invisibility Watch" which allows you to just right click to turn invisible. What you're talking about is the "Dead Ringer" which doesn't do anything until you take damage, and then you will instantly cloak and your death will be faked. You have to find the Dead Ringer from random drops or just crafting it.

If you ever want to know anything about the dead, the TF2 wiki has so much detailed information. Here's the page for the Dead Ringer: http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Dead_Ringer


----------



## Horus

Woah that's cool. Thanks again, I didn't know you can combine items to make new ones


----------



## Diableos

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Anybody still actively play TF2 on this site?



I still play semi-actively. I've never taken TF2 very seriously, and I usually don't play official game modes much either. I will play MvM ocassionally, but if I don't play Mann Up mode, there's always at least one idiot on my team.  Most of the time it seems to be an Engineer sitting all the way back with all of his buildings, not contributing whatsoever.


----------



## SockHead

Anyone want to trade festive items? I got an extra Festive Force-A-Nature if anyone wants it.


----------

